# Favorite TBT members?



## PurplPanda

Just curious to see who everyone's favorite TBT member was. Please don't say anything offensive. Mods, please feel free to close this if needed.


----------



## RhinoK

1 2 3 4
i declare a flame war


----------



## PurplPanda

RhinoK u havent forgotten about our wedding rite


----------



## Princess Weeb

umeko lol my waifu <3


----------



## debinoresu

me

in all seriousness, shirohibiki & roughinthediamond but only because ive known her outside tbt for like a year and a half, I honestly dont see her around much on the forums

edit** tho I prob forgot someone srry 2 many losers to keep track of

gamzee is also very cool, as is dinomates

im going to stop editing this bc ill keep making the list longer.

MY ULTIMATE FAVORITE THAT I ACTUALLY MET ON TBT: shirohibiki.


----------



## broadwaythecat

Kuma, Sockhead, and Jake.


----------



## Ashtot

Pretty much everyone who's active in the IRC!


----------



## Pathetic

dinomates
shirohibiki {omg sry i forgot u </3}
marii
blu rose
;ynnieLYNNIE ORRY 
peeps in irc 

cool people


----------



## PurplPanda

mine would have to be these people:
littlebeary
flop
marii


----------



## FireNinja1

The active Dark Veil RPers, Flop, and myself, of course.


----------



## mob

hyogo and ladyscion


----------



## RhinoK

PurplPanda said:


> RhinoK u havent forgotten about our wedding rite


WELL I FORGOT WHY JULY 7TH WAS SO IMPORTANT


----------



## Byngo

Lynn105
Beary
iLoveYou
Hyogo
Farobi
ITYW

I may have forgotten some names so don't feel left out ;c


----------



## Hyoshido

Lunatic, Gamzee and Pudgybird uwu

Shirohibiki's awesome too!


----------



## Cory

Mostly everyone active on the irc.


----------



## Noah2000

Jake. Although I don't really know him, I find his sarcasm ridiculously funny.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

How dare you Lunatic

Blues, BBG, the staff, Lunatic, Hyogo, everybody who likes Pokemon


----------



## radical6

harry and ally are my faves

gizmodo and reizo are cool too though
i guess tom and thunder are okay but they can be losers sometime
pretty much the rest of the people i talk to or follow on tumblr


----------



## BungoTheElf

ASHTOT
BLU ROSE
COU
CREAMUU
DR J
EFFLUO
FLYFFEL
HARTECH
HORUS
ITYW
JAKKIETEA
JANEDOE
JAWILE
JER
KAIAA
KUMA
KYLEKOL
LITTLEBEARY
LUNATIC
MAKKINE
MARII
MRANIMORIE
MRREOW
NETFLIX
OATH2ORDER
PROF GALLOWS
PUFFIFISH
RIVER
SARAMEW
SOCKHEAD
SORRYNOTSORRY
SUPERPENGUIN
SWAY
THECREEPERHUGS
THUNDER
TINA 
TOM
TYPHOONMOORE
VILLAGEDWELLER
VOLVAGIA
WHITECOSMOS
WOLFIE

+most irc people

 ILY ALL <333


----------



## Javocado

i've only been on the forums for a little more than a month and my bestfriend on the forums aka Mystia doesn't even forum anymore D:

but Miya902 is so the raddest
Reizo & Thunder are my smash bros boyz
shirohibiki is a doll
kisstoefur has a nice beard
jake is cool

and that's pretty much it (x


----------



## Byngo

Kippla said:


> How dare you Lunatic
> 
> Blues, BBG, the staff, Lunatic, Hyogo, everybody who likes Pokemon



Sorry ;-; *Kippla


----------



## yosugay

Bishop Nehru and ransu c:


----------



## puppy

tsundere is my favorite ok u v u


----------



## Shirohibiki

aaaaa///////////
w-wow i uh
IDK,, wHAT TO SAY,,, YOU GUYS ARE WAY TOO NICE TO ME HAHA CRYING 19EVER......... 
i cant pick favorites. i love you all. no really if you cant tell i really REALLY suck at picking favorites tbh
the only one i can pick is fawful but i didnt meet her through tbt so i technically cant even count her qq
but yeah all of you are rad and pls stop flattering me im super blush//


----------



## rockthemike13

K.K. Slider


----------



## RedVelvetRabbit

rockthemike12


----------



## U s a g i

shayminskyforme88, because he has been nothing but super nice to me and is a lot of fun to talk to. ; w; 
I really don't talk to many people because I'm shy so, I guess so far he might be my only favorite? But really I like anyone that's nice to me. When someone's nice to me I immediately think they're the best thing ever lol.


----------



## MisterNeedleMouse

Pallycake is my favourite member of anything ever.


----------



## L. Lawliet

bluerose and lynn are chill


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

My two best friends on tbt, yami and kitsunenikki <3

And..
Yosugay
LadyVivia ( I mizz you)
Shirohibiki
Lynn
oath2order
MrKisstoefur
Yui Z
staticistic1114
Javocado
Cold
Most of the staff..

and a few others hehe


----------



## SockHead

too many to name uh trevor jake kuma looky lynn tina rob thunder gallows kaiaa zr reizo orangepeanut i know im missing a lot ****


----------



## Trundle

Tina, Jubs, Jer, Thunder, VillageDweller, SP (when he is nice to me), oath2order, Ashtot. (and Kayla but I think she's dead)


----------



## ShinySandwich

Jake.


----------



## katelynross

me


----------



## Mewmewmewm

Probably Kildor just because he puts up with me pm-ing him all the time XD besides, he's helped me a lot with tough times so its good to have a friend like that
Oh, and everyone else on my friendslist! ( ^ω^ )


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

Mewmewmewm said:


> Probably Kildor just because he puts up with me pm-ing him all the time XD besides, he's helped me a lot with tough times so its good to have a friend like that
> Oh, and everyone else on my friendslist! ( ^ω^ )


M-m-may I be in your friend list..?


----------



## fallenchaoskitten

Jake. and Mariah
... seeing their avatar in a thread immediately makes me smile because I can't wait to see what they responded with. =3


----------



## krielle

everyone on my friend's list is my fav ppl :3


----------



## Mewmewmewm

awesomeperson1 said:


> M-m-may I be in your friend list..?


Well. . . .
*looks at signature*
OHMIGOD WE CAN BE SHIPPING BUDDIES 
KANOOOO XD


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

Mine would be:

Yookey
Vaati
Novi
Dinomates
Shirohibiki
Joonbug
Fawful
Hound00med
Reenhard
Ellabella12345
...and probably more :3


----------



## Reenhard

Kildor22, Dinomates and staticistic111, my small family


----------



## PurplPanda

Shirohibiki is rly nice tho soooooo


----------



## Jake

Pally!!


----------



## L. Lawliet

Am I anyone's favourite?


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

L. Lawliet said:


> Am I anyone's favourite?



I feel ya bro


----------



## debinoresu

rayquaza128 said:


> I feel ya bro



we should make a "nobody likes us" club


----------



## PurplPanda

L. Lawliet said:


> Am I anyone's favourite?





rayquaza128 said:


> I feel ya bro


You guys are my favorites. <3


----------



## debinoresu

PurplPanda said:


> You guys are my favorites. <3



oh **** looks like the "nobody likes us" club turned into "nobody likes me"

thats okay im 2cool for you lameos anyways


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

debinoresu said:


> we should make a "nobody likes us" club



Yes we should!



PurplPanda said:


> You guys are my favorites. <3



Aww you're one of my favourites too <3


----------



## PurplPanda

Debinoresu like 4 reals u r one of my fave ppl


----------



## U s a g i

lol No worries no one likes me as well! -signs up for the club-


----------



## MrPicklez

Most of the people in the IRC, I guess. But there's a few people who stand out the most who I could probably talk to about anything:

- Tom
- Thunder
- RobRob
- Pally
- Minties
- Ashtot
- Trundle
- Flop(Kisstoeflop is a thing everyone)
- Reizo
- Jav
- Jake(Somewhat)
- Purpl
- Marii(My favorite little donger <3)

There's probably more, I'm just lazy.


----------



## debinoresu

PurplPanda said:


> Debinoresu like 4 reals u r one of my fave ppl



dammit now im one of the lame kids like the rest of ya

- - - Post Merge - - -



hyda said:


> lol No worries no one likes me as well! -signs up for the club-



I will not tolerate any cooligans anymore I like u u r nice and u r kicked from the club


----------



## Sanaki

_myself_


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

debinoresu said:


> I will not tolerate any cooligans anymore I like u u r nice and u r kicked from the club



How many members do we have now for the "nobody likes us club" haha


----------



## L. Lawliet

Thanks panda...
Now to hatch my scheme.... Mwahaha


----------



## debinoresu

rayquaza128 said:


> How many members do we have now for the "nobody likes us club" haha



a collection of 10 chairs gathered in a circle anticipating the day someone likes them enough to sit in them

wait but then theyd have to leave the club and the person would be out of a seat?? thatd cause like a rip in the space time continuum im kicking out the chairs too


----------



## Shirohibiki

PurplPanda said:


> Shirohibiki is rly nice tho soooooo


(and everyone else who mentioned me)




GUYS SHHHHHHHHHHH?????? NO,,,,,,,, lays on floor forever
i refuse to name specific people because i love everyone y___y


----------



## debinoresu

Shirohibiki said:


> (and everyone else who mentioned me)
> 
> View attachment 43437
> 
> GUYS SHHHHHHHHHHH?????? NO,,,,,,,, lays on floor forever
> i refuse to name specific people because i love everyone y___y



this is why everyone likes u stop it u big nice person


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Dollieclaire, Shirohibiki, sunshinetea, Donevor, and a potato.


----------



## U s a g i

debinoresu said:


> dammit now im one of the lame kids like the rest of ya
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I will not tolerate any cooligans anymore I like u u r nice and u r kicked from the club



-sob- I was kicked out of the club. ; n; but at least you like me ; u; yay! -inner squeal-


----------



## Reenhard

No one has said anything about me, I suppose Im sush a boring person ppft


----------



## debinoresu

Reenhard said:


> No one has said anything about me, I suppose Im sush a boring person ppft



reenhard u r reenhardly boring

get out of the club you were never even in here but get out anyways

ur like seriously a very cool interes ti ng person I like the story u have with ur mayor a super lot a+


----------



## Kaiaa

Thunder is probably the one I talk to the most, he's pretty cool. Sej is pretty nice as well. I'm not sure I have favorites, I like a lot of you, especially the ones who make me laugh and smile


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

Reenhard said:


> No one has said anything about me, I suppose Im sush a boring person ppft



I thought I included your name in my faves, whoops >.<
You're not boring pfft!


----------



## Reenhard

debinoresu said:


> reenhard u r reenhardly boring
> 
> get out of the club you were never even in here but get out anyways
> 
> ur like seriously a very cool interes ti ng person I like the story u have with ur mayor a super lot a+



okay *sob and crawles in* ...ANY SWEETROLLS ON THIS CLUB?

- - - Post Merge - - -



rayquaza128 said:


> I thought I included your name in my faves, whoops >.<
> You're not boring pfft!



ya didnt ppft


----------



## Heisenberg

Heisenberg is definitely my favorite member.


----------



## Flop

Oh Gosh. Uh. 

FireNinja1, Yui Z, fleaofdeath,Heisenberg, PurplPanda, Melleia, Kaiaa, Jennifer, dreamysnowx, emmatheweirdo, MrKisstoefur (<33333), Farobi,, Illyana, and like 500 others I'm forgetting


----------



## Heisenberg

I guess I could mention if you're on my friend's list you have a special place in the new world I'm creating. Everyone else- good luck.


----------



## Alice

Except ZR388​


----------



## Jennifer

Everyone except those I don't  
bonus points to those who give me TBT Bells and/or collectibles. (which are just points--there is no price on favoriting!)


----------



## Shirohibiki

wait no i know who my favorite tbt member is. no contest.


ah yes. the wild cillian murphy in his natural habitat. everyone go home he wins tbter of the universe


----------



## Caius

Sway said:


> Ayup.​



OUCH. WOW. RIGHT IN THE FEELS.

Saw your edit. <3


----------



## Flop

Jennifer said:


> Everyone except those I don't
> bonus points to those who give me TBT Bells and/or collectibles. (which are just points--there is no price on favoriting!)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

- River
- Jen
- tsundere
- Thunder
- Jubs
- ProfGallows
- Rosie(numbers)
- Jer
- Lauren
- Pally
- Trundle
- Superpenguin
- Lynn105
- Cou
- Zr388
- Harry (such a babble)
- AND YOU (I'm too tired to think about the rest, the list is getting long. If you're not here just know I do care! [probably])


----------



## Zura

Kippla said:


> How dare you Lunatic
> 
> Blues, BBG, the staff, Lunatic, Hyogo, everybody who likes Pokemon



So dat includes me right???

Rayquaza128 is the best!

- - - Post Merge - - -



rayquaza128 said:


> How many members do we have now for the "nobody likes us club" haha


I guess I'll join


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

Vaati said:


> So dat includes me right???
> 
> Rayquaza128 is the best!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> I guess I'll join



OMG Vaati your too kind!!! You're the best too!! >w<


----------



## Mariah

Not really too fond of anyone in particular. But I can tell you who I don't like.


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Gracelia, Lolabuns, Elov and Oblivia.


----------



## MrPicklez

Tom said:


> - River
> - Jen
> - tsundere
> - Thunder
> - Jubs
> - ProfGallows
> - Rosie(numbers)
> - Jer
> - Lauren
> - Pally
> - Trundle
> - Superpenguin
> - Lynn105
> - Cou
> - Zr388
> - AND YOU (I'm too tired to think about the rest, the list is getting long. If you're not here just know I do care! [probably])



Well now.

jk


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

Vaati said:


> I guess I'll join



And it looks like I'm not part of that club anymore, and neither should you mate


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Shirohibiki said:


> wait no i know who my favorite tbt member is. no contest.
> View attachment 43442
> 
> ah yes. the wild cillian murphy in his natural habitat. everyone go home he wins tbter of the universe


Crap you have a lot of Towns...


----------



## Zura

We should have a (Who is your least favorite TBT member?) thread


----------



## Mariah

Vaati said:


> We should have a (Whos the worst TBT member) thread


We can't.


----------



## Zura

Mariah said:


> We can't.



Why not? Please enlighten us.


----------



## Mariah

Vaati said:


> Why not? Please enlighten us.


You seriously think that would be allowed?


----------



## Zura

Mariah said:


> You seriously think that would be allowed?


Ive seen people in some of the question threads ask the same question.


----------



## Mariah

Vaati said:


> Ive seen people in some of the question threads ask the same question.


Feel free to make one but it will get locked.


----------



## chillv

I don't have a favorite. Pretty much everyone (excluding only a very small selection of people) has ruined even the slightest chance of befriending me. This isn't suprising considering it is very easy to get to the bad side of me. I'm pretty much the male version of those women in dating sims. The simplest thing you say can cause all things to come tumbling down from there.

Also, this isn't meant to start anything. Infact, that is why I am not naming anyone in particular. In addition, please note that any further concerns will be ignored, even via PM.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vaati said:


> We should have a (Who is your least favorite TBT member?) thread



Like I just said, if that thread existed, there would be long list of people on my behalf. In fact, I believe I would be the first one to escalate an argument just from being honest.


----------



## KermitTea

Wow, now that I come to think of it I have like no friends on here 

My favorite peeps are anyone on my friends list  shoutout to *Andel*. <3 And maybe some mafia players.


----------



## Kaiaa

Vaati said:


> Ive seen people in some of the question threads ask the same question.



Everyone can have their own personal dislike list of people but keep it private, no one needs to be spreading hate. Make a thread like that and you and those who post in it will very likely get a rude behavior infraction.


----------



## Zura

Kaiaa said:


> Everyone can have their own personal dislike list of people but keep it private, no one needs to be spreading hate. Make a thread like that and you and those who post in it will very likely get a rude behavior infraction.



I guess your right, maybe a (Favorite mod/staff?)


----------



## Kaiaa

Vaati said:


> I guess your right, maybe a (Favorite mod/staff?)


It would just be best to compile all your favorite members in this thread, be them staff or member, at the end of the day we are all members of the Bell Tree =p

For those of you who might feel sad you aren't mentioned, this is not a popularity contest. This is just a thread to make a shout-out to your friends or to those who make you laugh and smile  It is better to give than receive so feel free to make your shout-out and make the Bell Tree a more positive place!


----------



## Zura

Basically if you are in my Friends list your awesome!


----------



## Capella

everyone! 
i lied


----------



## Miya902

Javocado said:


> i've only been on the forums for a little more than a month and my bestfriend on the forums aka Mystia doesn't even forum anymore D:
> 
> but Miya902 is so the raddest
> Reizo & Thunder are my smash bros boyz
> shirohibiki is a doll
> kisstoefur has a nice beard
> jake is cool
> 
> and that's pretty much it (x



aww. I must say i've been a member of TBT for a few months, and never really had friends on here until I met Javacado. Which has made my stay much more pleasant and fun. =D


----------



## Javocado

Miya902 said:


> aww. I must say i've been a member of TBT for a few months, and never really had friends on here until I met Javacado. Which has made my stay much more pleasant and fun. =D



brb crying


----------



## TaliZorah

Everyone that I've met on here is super nice, so I honestly like all of you.
But my favorite would have to Darklover since I know her irl.
I also love ninjavenus because I can fangirl about my love for Mass Effect and I don't get judged. ;v ;


----------



## Kildor

Reenhard
Dinomates
Shirohibiki(U r awesum)
Thunder
Flop(dargblurgit)
Jake.
SockHead
Blair
Mewmewmews(did I spelll it right?)
. . . . . .


I have alot of favorites, but I can't remember all of them, so I need time to list them all huehuehuehuehr


----------



## Thunder

Well, gosh I like all of you guys.

And I mostly say that because I've probably forgotten half of your names.


----------



## Cariad

Bowie
Jake.
Yui
VillageDweller
Rosie11954
Dreamysnowx


----------



## Zeiro

SockHead
Thunder
Zr388
Tom
tsundere
Chibi.Hoshi
Jake.
Javocado
MrKisstoefur
MissNoodle

If I didn't mention you and I should have, I apologize. Also, the first five people on my list all follow me on tumblr and you should follow them because they all have great blogs.


----------



## Cariad

Reizo said:


> SockHead
> Thunder
> Zr388
> Tom
> tsundere
> Chibi.Hoshi
> Jake.
> Javocado
> MrKisstoefur
> 
> If I didn't mention you and I should have, I apologize. Also, the first five people on my list all follow me on tumblr and you should follow them because they all have great blogs.



I thought you said we were friends...


----------



## Mewmewmewm

kildor22 said:


> Reenhard
> Dinomates
> Shirohibiki(U r awesum)
> Thunder
> Flop(dargblurgit)
> Jake.
> SockHead
> Blair
> Mewmewmews(did I spelll it right?)
> . . . . . .
> 
> 
> I have alot of favorites, but I can't remember all of them, so I need time to list them all huehuehuehuehr


Oooo
Your waifu's gonna be mad you didn't put them on therreeeeee
*grabs popcorn*
Also FRIENDSHIP.
friendship is nice XD


----------



## Zeiro

MissNoodle said:


> I thought you said we were friends...


oops i added you


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles

KitsuneNikki
Javacado
Titi
Willow
Jake.

I wish i was more well-known :I


----------



## Amyy

dodododod

lynn, rubyy i dont remember anyone else D: i havent been as activeee

but thunders puns are cool


----------



## Cariad

Reizo said:


> oops i added you



.
Sock said we were friends too...


----------



## Kildor

sorrynotsorry said:


> dodododod
> 
> lynn, rubyy i dont remember anyone else D: i havent been as activeee
> 
> but thunders puns are cool



I know, right? 

*Thunder*'s puns are pretty _shocking._


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles

MissNoodle said:


> .
> Sock said we were friends too...



You're the one on my A.A.A thread who asked if my parents knew I was on this forum.
I smirked


----------



## Javocado

alison123 said:


> KitsuneNikki
> Javacado
> Titi
> Willow
> Jake.
> 
> I wish i was more well-known :I



wait wut I didnt think i'd make it hahaha


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles

Javocado said:


> wait wut I didnt think i'd make it hahaha



You deserve to love Lord Bob without meaning, you can do anything with Lord Bob. HE will show you that you are popular.

Bob, the guiding star in our lives...


----------



## oath2order

Minties
Jamie/ZR388/Cent
makkine
Truffle
Jer
KarlaKGB
Tina
Me
Ashtot
Trundle

I'm sure there are more (like the entire IRC)


----------



## sej

Kaiaa, Ami-chan(your the best), PockiPops(your the best to), Flop, Missnoodle, Klinkguin(obvs), brightblueberry is pretty cool as well c:

There are many more so let me know if I missed you out!


----------



## Chris

Lots. I don't think I genuinely dislike anyone on here. I occasionally get annoyed with some people but it's only for a little while. 

I love the IRC regulars. But special shout out to Trundle, Superpenguin, oath2order, Ashtot, KarlaKGB, Jake., and VillageDweller. ♥


----------



## Cou

Half of my best and favorites are gone 

Harime/Tiny <3, Yami, Lynn, JaeJae, Nat, MattKimura, Yuki/RedTropicalFish, Fl0ra, Tom, Thunder too (kinda??), Tsundere, Minties, and Music_123


----------



## Cudon

Kildor22, Rayquaza128, Reenhard, Shirohibiki & Staticistic1114 are my babies <33 uwu


----------



## Minties

*Justin.*

That is all.

and pretty much all of you cute as **** IRC regulars.


----------



## Justin

*Mounties.*

please help i am being hugged to death


----------



## Poppyann

KarlaKGB because I like speaking to him 

Mariah because she says what she wants and I respect that


----------



## unravel

I have no friends in TBT because I don't talk much. I talk if I feel like to err its weird that I have a lot of friends in RL compare in internet *cough* used to be I have a lot of friends in ol than rl errr probably losing friends because I ignore the group chat or something. :U


----------



## radical6

puppy said:


> tsundere is my favorite ok u v u


youre my favorite too!! <3



Tom said:


> - tsundere





Reizo said:


> tsundere





Cou said:


> Half of my best and favorites are gone
> Tsundere



thank u!!


----------



## Farobi

Waffles, Lunatic, Mariah, Statistic, kildor22, Mafia players (shoutout to Truffle, BlueLeaf, and Makkine), sorrynotsorry, Rubyy, Zr9141231492, Adol the Red, TBT Bell Santas, Shirohibiki, and other people who are awesome as well =)

- - - Post Merge - - -



ITookYourWaffles said:


> I have no friends in TBT because I don't talk much. I talk if I feel like to err its weird that I have a lot of friends in RL compare in internet *cough* used to be I have a lot of friends in ol than rl errr probably losing friends because I ignore the group chat or something. :U



errrrrrr err errr c:


----------



## orangepeanut

Pally


----------



## Zura

chillv said:


> I don't have a favorite. Pretty much everyone (excluding only a very small selection of people) has ruined even the slightest chance of befriending me. This isn't suprising considering it is very easy to get to the bad side of me. I'm pretty much the male version of those women in dating sims. The simplest thing you say can cause all things to come tumbling down from there.
> 
> Also, this isn't meant to start anything. Infact, that is why I am not naming anyone in particular. In addition, please note that any further concerns will be ignored, even via PM.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Like I just said, if that thread existed, there would be long list of people on my behalf. In fact, I believe I would be the first one to escalate an argument just from being honest.



What are talking about?! Your cool


----------



## staticistic1114

awesomeperson1 said:


> My two best friends on tbt, yami and kitsunenikki <3
> 
> And..
> Yosugay
> LadyVivia ( I mizz you)
> Shirohibiki
> Lynn
> oath2order
> MrKisstoefur
> Yui Z
> *staticistic1114*
> Javocado
> Cold
> Most of the staff..
> 
> and a few others hehe





Reenhard said:


> Kildor22, Dinomates and *staticistic111*, my small family





Dinomates said:


> Kildor22, Rayquaza128, Reenhard, Shirohibiki & *Staticistic1114* are my babies <33 uwu





Farobi said:


> Waffles, Lunatic, Mariah, *Statistic*, kildor22, Mafia players (shoutout to Truffle, BlueLeaf, and Makkine), sorrynotsorry, Rubyy, Zr9141231492, Adol the Red, TBT Bell Santas, Shirohibiki, and other people who are awesome as well =)



I never though I'd make it in anyone's list T.T♥ considering I'm a total meanie
my besties is ForgottenT
my little family consists of Reenhard, Dinomates and Kildor
amazing people I adore include Farobi, awesomeperson1, Cold, rayquaza, emmatheweirdo, gooieooie, MayorMae, PurplPanda, Yookey, sowdog, Vaati, and ITookYourWaffles
people I enjoy their posts include KarlaKGB Mariah and Mrkisstoefur (sometimes Jake too)

I'm sorry if I forgot anyone ;w;


----------



## Zura

staticistic1114 said:


> I never though I'd make it in anyone's list T.T♥ considering I'm a total meanie
> my besties is ForgottenT
> my little family consists of Reenhard, Dinomates and Kildor
> amazing people I adore include Farobi, awesomeperson1, Cold, rayquaza, emmatheweirdo, gooieooie, MayorMae, PurplPanda, Yookey, sowdog, *Vaati*, and ITookYourWaffles
> people I enjoy their posts include KarlaKGB Mariah and Mrkisstoefur (sometimes Jake too)
> 
> I'm sorry if I forgot anyone ;w;



Aw I like you too


----------



## staticistic1114

Vaati said:


> Aw I like you too



you're one of the people I like but haven't actually met♥


----------



## ForgottenT

staticistic1114 said:


> I never though I'd make it in anyone's list T.T♥ considering I'm a total meanie
> my besties is *ForgottenT*
> my little family consists of Reenhard, Dinomates and Kildor
> amazing people I adore include Farobi, awesomeperson1, Cold, rayquaza, emmatheweirdo, gooieooie, MayorMae, PurplPanda, Yookey, sowdog, Vaati, and ITookYourWaffles
> people I enjoy their posts include KarlaKGB Mariah and Mrkisstoefur (sometimes Jake too)
> 
> I'm sorry if I forgot anyone ;w;



^^

*Staticistic1114*, and *VividVero *:>


----------



## MisterEnigma

I don't really talk to many people on here, I'm shy and uninteresting, so that said, I don't really know that many people, and I don't like to play favorites even so. I have met many kind individuals here though that have helped me with developing my town, and many great artists as well. It's a nice community, mostly.


----------



## sej

Oh I forgot to add! Vaati as well c:


----------



## Cory

Wow I hate you all.


----------



## Kammeh

Jake-the-raccoon-potato <3 He's like my only friend on here lololol
I've also spoken to PrayingMantis10 a few times and he gave me a free chocolate cake collectible once, so he's cool too. ;v;


----------



## sej

Cory said:


> Wow I hate you all.



And Cory xD


----------



## Yui Z

There's no way I could choose between them all. <3 I have too many on the list in my head, and I don't really like choosing favorites hehe.


----------



## Hyoshido

Fawful said:


> I'm shy and uninteresting


Now I feel bad for not mentioning you in my post, you're actually one of the best people around on here, I've seen you're not really noticed when it's not involving your artwork.

Let alone saying that, You're generally fun to chat with (Okay, we don't do it alot but still! ;-; )
And heck, You give *your 101 percents* to the forum :>


----------



## sej

OMG I FORGOT YUI Z! I'm sorry Yui :c Your awesome


----------



## MisterEnigma

Hyogo said:


> Now I feel bad for not mentioning you in my post, you're actually one of the best people around on here, I've seen you're not really noticed when it's not involving your artwork.
> 
> Let alone saying that, You're generally fun to chat with (Okay, we don't do it alot but still! ;-; )
> And heck, You give *your 101 percents* to the forum :>



Hyogo that is very kind of you to say, there's no need to feel bad, I don't exactly post a whole lot and it's a very large forum after all! And yes, Fawful is giving the 101 percents, always!  <3


----------



## Hyoshido

Fawful said:


> Hyogo that is very kind of you to say, there's no need to feel bad, I don't exactly post a whole lot and it's a very large forum after all! And yes, Fawful is giving the 101 percents, always!  <3


I always have to be kind to nice people uwu It's kinda rewarding in its own way.

Also I should actually PM you sometime, There's actually a few things I'd like to ask o3o (DW, I'm not going to ask for age and stuff lel)


----------



## MisterEnigma

Hyogo said:


> I always have to be kind to nice people uwu It's kinda rewarding in its own way.
> 
> Also I should actually PM you sometime, There's actually a few things I'd like to ask o3o (DW, I'm not going to ask for age and stuff lel)



No problem, my inbox is open 24/7, ask away!


----------



## Zura

Sej said:


> Oh I forgot to add! *Vaati* as well c:



I am so happy right now


----------



## Cariad

Aww, thanks Sej. Ily too.


----------



## Zura

rayquaza128 said:


> OMG *Vaati* your too kind!!! You're the best too!! >w<





Sej said:


> Oh I forgot to add! *Vaati* as well c:





staticistic1114 said:


> I never though I'd make it in anyone's list T.T♥ considering I'm a total meanie
> my besties is ForgottenT
> my little family consists of Reenhard, Dinomates and Kildor
> amazing people I adore include Farobi, awesomeperson1, Cold, rayquaza, emmatheweirdo, gooieooie, MayorMae, PurplPanda, Yookey, sowdog, *Vaati*, and ITookYourWaffles
> people I enjoy their posts include KarlaKGB Mariah and Mrkisstoefur (sometimes Jake too)
> 
> I'm sorry if I forgot anyone ;w;





Kippla said:


> How dare you Lunatic
> 
> Blues, BBG, the staff, Lunatic, Hyogo, *everybody who likes Pokemon*





Qwerty111 said:


> Hueheue KiloPatches and Jake. Sej is also pretty swag. *Also everyone who likes pokemon*, and everyone who lurks on The Museum, Re-Tail and The Villager Trading Plaza



I feel loved


----------



## Fiore

I haven't been around much yet, but I suppose I can make some... preliminary choices.

I'll have to go with Oblivia, she's nice and I like her avatar.

Thunder seems like a cool dude too.


----------



## rubyy

sorrynotsorry said:


> dodododod
> 
> lynn, rubyy i dont remember anyone else D: i havent been as activeee
> 
> but thunders puns are cool




sean's probably crying right now <3



Farobi said:


> Waffles, Lunatic, Mariah, Statistic, kildor22, Mafia players (shoutout to Truffle, BlueLeaf, and Makkine), sorrynotsorry, Rubyy, Zr9141231492, Adol the Red, TBT Bell Santas, Shirohibiki, and other people who are awesome as well =)
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> errrrrrr err errr c:



<3


----------



## hemming1996

i dont know lol
i dont have any i love u all


----------



## Qwerty111

Hueheue KiloPatches and Jake. Sej is also pretty swag. Also everyone who likes pokemon, and everyone who lurks on The Museum, Re-Tail and The Villager Trading Plaza


----------



## Hamusuta

wow u guys suck.

lol jk <3 everyone is so friendly its hard to make a list  <3


----------



## cIementine

*Wow I feel so neglected </3 No joke I'm not on one person's list right now and I feel like poop.

This sounds awful but I can actually make a bigger list of people I hate than people I like, but shoutout to Pudgybird, Kildor, Hemmings, Fireninja1 (even though we broke up sorry ily 4ever),  Dreamysnow, Sej, and another bunch of amazing losers I've forgotten.
There are some swag peeps out there like Jake, Jer, and Shiro who I don't talk to enough.*


----------



## Lurrdoc

Gizmodo, melsi, Piroshi, yosugay, Petitiehime *no longer active but i still have her added in-game*, Hirisa, Thunder, Prof Gallows, Jeremy, Hseinburg, Superpenguin, Lynn105 and Justin.

... i may have forgotten a few more.


----------



## Zura

*Anyone else wanna join the Vaati fan club?

Current members: 
Rayqauza128
Sej RIP
staticistic1114
Kippla
Qwerty111
SockHead

I love you all  Everyone on this list is my favourite! *


----------



## Airen

I'm not active enough on here to have any friends, but I do like the people I see a lot of that seem really friendly.


----------



## Caius

People like me. I may actually cry.


----------



## Cariad

Oh, and I like Gophermansupreme, cos he was the first not to respond to my hi thread. First person I communicated with <3


----------



## cIementine

*I think these threads are cruel because it's just picking favourites and it's plain rude you know *


----------



## Caius

MayorAvalon said:


> *I think these threads are cruel because it's just picking favourites and it's plain rude you know *



Then don't post. You were more than ready to post when it was a thread about people you don't like.


----------



## cIementine

Zr388 said:


> Then don't post. You were more than ready to post when it was a thread about people you don't like.



*You do know I was joking, right ? You can google it, it's very common.*


----------



## Caius

MayorAvalon said:


> *God I was only joking. You can google it, it's very common.*



Okay, almost every thread I've seen you posting in lately has just been an influx of sass and drama. You can cut it out at any time. I don't believe for a minute that you're joking because from what it looks like to me, you're trying to grab attention and cry 'ohhh no one likes me.' Frankly maybe people would add you to their lists if you acted like you actually gave a damn about anyone else on the forum but yourself. 

You're throwing the thread off track. Back on topic.


----------



## Sonicdude41

Zr388 said:


> People like me. I may actually cry.


----------



## Jacob4

*My favorite user is F L a K e.*

...

*cough*


----------



## Caius

F L a K e said:


> *My favorite user is F L a K e.*
> 
> ...
> 
> *cough*



Flake's a pretty cool guy. Likes himself and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## cIementine

Zr388 said:


> Okay, almost every thread I've seen you posting in lately has just been an influx of sass and drama. You can cut it out at any time. I don't believe for a minute that you're joking because from what it looks like to me, you're trying to grab attention and cry 'ohhh no one likes me.' Frankly maybe people would add you to their lists if you acted like you actually gave a damn about anyone else on the forum but yourself.
> 
> You're throwing the thread off track. Back on topic.



*Last off topic post:

Sorry if it seems that way but I'm honestly not trying to be like that. I was joking about that bit about the whole lists thing too I'm so sorry I'm a jokey person. So apologies if I come off like a jerk :3 And I'm being serious, I truly am sorry.*


----------



## Jacob4

Zr388 said:


> Flake's a pretty cool guy. Likes himself and doesn't afraid of anything.



Someone likes me?

Didn't expect that


----------



## MrPicklez

I forgot to add that Cory is my waifu.

That is all.


----------



## Hound00med

I hate this thread simply because I have too many names to think of (just kidding, this thread's nice for people to feel loved )

So yeah if I forget anyone, you know I love you! 



Spoiler: Too many names, so let's go ahead and spoiler this



MissE
TruexGentleman/Golden3DSGamer (come back soon yeah? <3)
Miss Ren?e (and you..)
Rubyy,
sorrynotsorry,
dreamysnowx,
Shirobihiki,
Dinomates,
Farobi, 
DaCoSim,
Willow,
Yookey,
gnoixaim,
Twilight Sparkle, 
Pengutango,
Myriad,
Kellybear,
Lady Loki,
augafey,
Mooarya,
TARDIS,
Zoraluv,
JellyBeans,
Marii,
rayquaza128, 
WolvesTundra,
ZanessaGaily,
Feliss



I love practically all of you guys though <3


----------



## PurplPanda

Sway said:


> Except ZR388​


no Zr388 is my favorite mod gosh



kildor22 said:


> I know, right?
> 
> *Thunder*'s puns are pretty _shocking._


OMG 
I GET IT
I GET IT



F L a K e said:


> Someone likes me?
> 
> Didn't expect that


I actually do genuinely like you.

Actual full list of my favorite people and mods: 
Zr388
Flop
Yui Z
BubbleRadius
CommanderLeahShepard
TheCreeperHugz
FoxWolf64
FireNinja1
LittleBeary
Jawile
Gizmodo
AppleCracker
Andelsky
Chocolie
Dinomates
Dreamysnowx
sn0wxyuki
Farobi
Marii
pallycake
staticistic1114
Shirohibiki
I FORGOT SHIROHIBIKI GOOD HEAVENS PURPL
and then everyone active in the irc, and mafia players.

Also, I ask everyone that you stop spamming with pointless comments. One or two here and there are ok about how much you love someone or how touched you are that someone had you on their lists. Thank you, and I hope everyone has a nice day!


----------



## Jacob4

I actually do genuinely like you.

Haha - thank you!

Didn't even realize that anyone even knew about me. o:


----------



## Shirohibiki

hhhhh guysss ;;;;;;;;; im much cry,,,, lays on floor
i wish i could list names but
id end up listing 90% of the userbase or smth??? yeah im sorry but just know i love you all <3


----------



## Cariad

I like you flake. <3


----------



## PurplPanda

*Confessing my sins*



PurplPanda said:


> no Zr388 is my favorite mod gosh
> 
> 
> OMG
> I GET IT
> I GET IT
> 
> 
> I actually do genuinely like you.
> 
> Actual full list of my favorite people and mods:
> Zr388
> Flop
> Yui Z
> BubbleRadius
> CommanderLeahShepard
> TheCreeperHugz
> FoxWolf64
> FireNinja1
> LittleBeary
> Jawile
> Gizmodo
> AppleCracker
> Andelsky
> Chocolie
> Dinomates
> Dreamysnowx
> sn0wxyuki
> Farobi
> Marii
> pallycake
> staticistic1114
> Shirohibiki
> I FORGOT SHIROHIBIKI GOOD HEAVENS PURPL
> and then everyone active in the irc, and mafia players.
> 
> Also, I ask everyone that you stop spamming with pointless comments. One or two here and there are ok about how much you love someone or how touched you are that someone had you on their lists. Thank you, and I hope everyone has a nice day!






			
				PurplPanda said:
			
		

> I FORGOT SHIROHIBIKI GOOD HEAVENS PURPL






			
				PurplPanda said:
			
		

> I FORGOT SHIROHIBIKI



I'm basically not a human.


----------



## Saturniidae

I'm fairly new here and I don't really talk to anyone but there are members that have given me stuff and have been really nice to me. and gave me free things. like javocado and reindeer and thegreatbrain. talizorah because mass effect and lolabuns for making me an avatar and mayorofacardia and thisissandpitturtle.

I joined the forum to get some help about what to do with my town. and everyone I've interacted with so far has been really nice.  I was in the IRC for a little bit during the easter egg hunt I wanted to join the conversation but that would've been so weird inviting myself...so I never went back. >_< but I would like to talk to people more.


----------



## Shirohibiki

PurplPanda said:


> I'm basically not a human.



OH my GOD ITS OKAY ?? ???? OH MY GOD TON WRODTOIJJYDTLKFGD
ITS OKAY ITS OKAY IM??? IM OK OMFG IS ALRIGJT


----------



## Aizu

I like EVERYONE! appart from that girl who scammed me, your mean....


----------



## Lauren

Pally
Jas0n
AndyB
Kaiaa <-- i like her very much, shh.
Jubs
Jer
Rosie(6666) < --- HEHEHHEHH
Olive
Minties
Kayla (where'd ya go, i miss ya so)
Thunderpants
Trundle
RobRob
Hanus Yanus
Tom
River
SuperPeng
GALLLOOWS
ZR388
Miniono 
Horus > even though he hates me so 
Cannot forget my fellow Brit HAAARYYYY
Kip <3

I CANNOT THINK OF OTHERS RIGHT NOW BUT I LOVE YOU ALL VERY MUCH


----------



## MrPicklez

PurplPanda said:


> no Zr388 is my favorite mod gosh
> 
> 
> OMG
> I GET IT
> I GET IT
> 
> 
> I actually do genuinely like you.
> 
> Actual full list of my favorite people and mods:
> Zr388
> Flop
> Yui Z
> BubbleRadius
> CommanderLeahShepard
> TheCreeperHugz
> FoxWolf64
> FireNinja1
> LittleBeary
> Jawile
> Gizmodo
> AppleCracker
> Andelsky
> Chocolie
> Dinomates
> Dreamysnowx
> sn0wxyuki
> Farobi
> Marii
> pallycake
> staticistic1114
> Shirohibiki
> I FORGOT SHIROHIBIKI GOOD HEAVENS PURPL
> and then everyone active in the irc, and mafia players.
> 
> Also, I ask everyone that you stop spamming with pointless comments. One or two here and there are ok about how much you love someone or how touched you are that someone had you on their lists. Thank you, and I hope everyone has a nice day!



Wow. Even after I said you had a nice tookus.


----------



## PurplPanda

MrKisstoefur said:


> Wow. Even after I said you had a nice tookus.


You were included in the everyone active in the irc.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles

kildor22 said:


> I know, right?
> 
> *Thunder*'s puns are pretty _shocking._



Oh, that's ingenious. I really get it.


----------



## Cory

MrKisstoefur said:


> I forgot to add that Cory is my waifu.
> 
> That is all.



YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
I should make an official list instead of just saying irc people. 
*Well here's the list:*
Kisstoefur 
Jer 
Thunder
Jubs
Minties 
Kayla 
Ashtot 
Trundle 
Jen
Gallows 
ZR388
Rosie
RobRob 
Kaiaa
Tina
Flop
Marii
Superpenguin
Oath2order 
Gandalf
There are probably more that I am forgetting.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles

Where have I gone? Been on TBT for 2 months now, oh well


----------



## Byngo

Cory is my most favorite TBT member.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles

Imma just not exiting enough


----------



## SockHead

MissNoodle said:


> .
> Sock said we were friends too...



great friends :3


----------



## Javocado

I WANT TO GET TO KNOW ALL OF YOU SO IF YOU WANT TO BE FRIENDS SEND ME A VM PLS


----------



## Zura

SockHead said:


> great friends :3



Aww dang it, I forgot to include you  Your awesome!

Please forgive me your awesomeness.


----------



## SockHead

Vaati is my favorite member i dont care what anyone thinks hes cool


----------



## Zura

SockHead said:


> Vaati is my favorite member i dont care what anyone thinks hes cool



Omg thank you  You da best!!!


----------



## PurplPanda

Javocado has been added to my list.


----------



## Kip

Anyone i get to know.

_Just to name a couple._
Justin
LoveMcQueen
Oath2Order
Jake.
Village Dweller
Mary
Lauren

But if i know you, you'll end in my favorites .


----------



## Javocado

PurplPanda said:


> Javocado has been added to my list.



: ''' D


----------



## yosugay

awesomeperson1 said:


> My two best friends on tbt, yami and kitsunenikki <3
> 
> And..
> Yosugay
> LadyVivia ( I mizz you)
> Shirohibiki
> Lynn
> oath2order
> MrKisstoefur
> Yui Z
> staticistic1114
> Javocado
> Cold
> Most of the staff..
> 
> and a few others hehe



Aw c'mere and lemme hug you. Youre one of my faves as well <3


----------



## Kip

I just noticed after desperately searching, i wasn't on anyone's list </3 Maybe its cause I'm not very active.


----------



## Kildor

Kip said:


> I just noticed after desperately searching, i wasn't on anyone's list </3 Maybe its cause I'm not very active.



I feel you, bro.


----------



## Cariad

SockHead said:


> great friends :3



Yay


----------



## Alice

Not enough people like me. Time to make them like me by force.


----------



## Amyy

Rubyy said:


> sean's probably crying right now <3



oh ****

SEAN IM SORRY!


----------



## Alice

sorrynotsorry said:


> oh ****
> 
> SEAN IM SORRY!



I'm getting mixed signals here.


----------



## Sonicdude41

I love every single one of you < 3


----------



## staticistic1114

Cent said:


> Okay, almost every thread I've seen you posting in lately has just been an influx of sass and drama. You can cut it out at any time. I don't believe for a minute that you're joking because from what it looks like to me, you're trying to grab attention and cry 'ohhh no one likes me.' Frankly maybe people would add you to their lists if you acted like you actually gave a damn about anyone else on the forum but yourself.
> 
> You're throwing the thread off track. Back on topic.



its about time


----------



## Napoleonic

Me.  /sparkles.

But I haven't been active in a long time.  Back when I was more active it probably would've been someone like..  Cielle I guess.


----------



## Hyoshido

How could I forget Fawful and kayocalypse? (I feel so bad about that ;o; )

They're like two of my favorite artists on this here forum (Along with Gamzeeeeeee!) and great peeps to talk toooo.


----------



## gingerbread

Uh, yeah

I like a lot of people in this forum. In my opinion, everyone is great in their own unique way - especially those few that I talk to regularly. Hyogo, JeanGiraffe, Jun, Cou, dreamysnowx, flip Flop, MayorAvalon crying two of those are inactive


----------



## Trundle

I like gophers! And Jubs!


----------



## raimon

cherche is my best friend ;ww;
Katyisayeti is so super sweet for real.
Karen & prayingmantis10 for always selling me things i need!


----------



## cherche

raimon said:


> cherche is my best friend ;ww;



<3 <3 <3

raimon is my my actual best friend, haha. i don't think i have any favorite members outside of her oops.


----------



## Nkosazana

Define: Favorite.


----------



## Zura

Nkosazana said:


> Define: Favorite.



You and Hyogo are also cool


----------



## Sanaki

Pengutango, Sepherana, Zeo


----------



## Kaiaa

Kip said:


> I just noticed after desperately searching, i wasn't on anyone's list </3 Maybe its cause I'm not very active.



Kip! You were around a lot when I first joined! I like you


----------



## oak

I'm not good at chit chatting with people u__u I need to be more friendly. Everyone on my friends list are chill people :3


----------



## Aizu

I've yet to see my name on this list (>_<) 
Nahh it's fine...
Anyway, Jun, Karen, Sej, Jennifer (your town is lovely by the way) and Kaiaa all see like really nice members (=^ェ^=)


----------



## Javocado

hound00med flame charged his way onto my list


----------



## Kip

Kaiaa said:


> Kip! You were around a lot when I first joined! I like you



 yay, Senpai noticed me!


----------



## Kildor

My favorites are mostly people who don't actually know me.

Huehuehue.

Mariah, Yookey , 50 *Cent*, *Thunder*, Bowie , Farobi, ITookYourWaffles , Dreamysnowx and alot of others that I'm having a hard time remembering.
And also the ones I listed previously. I have a long list of the people that I like here, so remembering takes alot of time.


----------



## Kip

kildor22 said:


> 50 *Cent*,


I was waiting all day to make that pun ' 3'


----------



## Horus

Tom said:


> - River
> - Jen
> - tsundere
> - Thunder
> - Jubs
> - ProfGallows
> - Rosie(numbers)
> - Jer
> - Lauren
> - Pally
> - Trundle
> - Superpenguin
> - Lynn105
> - Cou
> - Zr388
> - Harry (such a babble)
> - AND YOU (I'm too tired to think about the rest, the list is getting long. If you're not here just know I do care! [probably])



I cried.

Jer
Jubs
Thunder
Prof Gallows
AndyB
Kaiaa
Jen
Zr
Jas0n
Tom
iLoveYou
Alice
Marii
Gandalf
Chelsea
Grace
Lynn
Ryudo
Murray
Jake
Tina
Oath
Rob
River
Lauren
Mino
Minties
Ricano
Harry/VD
Pally
Needle
Rosie
Ashtot
Trundle
tsundere
Lady_Rarity
Jayjay
KarlaKGB/Han
Alfred/Bacon Boy
_*WONDERK*_



Spoiler: If you're on this list, you're 20% cooler



Big Forum User
 Bunnii
 Cadbberry
 ChuChuRei
 Cinderella
 Coreuppted
 Cory
 cutiepiecat
 DonoBro2087
 dreamysnowx
 emmatheweirdo
 Faeynia
 FireNinja1
 fleaofdeath
 FlitterTatted
 Flop
 GaMERCaT
 gamzee
 Gingersnap35
 Hikaru
 iLoveYou
 Jennifer
 Karen
 Kenny
 keybug55
 Kuma
 LittleBeary
 LittleKirona
 lookyhooky
 lynn105
 Minties
 Momonoki
 MonoSpectator
 Music_123
 MysteryMoonbeam
 Netflix
 Nightray
 odieodom
 OfficiallyCupcakes
 pennyfeather
 Prin
 PrincessBella
 PrincessWoona
 Prof Gallows
 R3i
 Rainbowdash11
 riisu
 Rose of the Abyss
 scarfboyxiv
 Shiftyrifterjr
 Shirohibiki
 Sir Takoya
 sugargalaxy
 Syd
 Tekki
 turntech



I know I'm forgetting someone, somewhere


----------



## Cariad

And houndm00ed and vaati from IRC yesterday. <3 dem puns.


----------



## Yui Z

I'm scared to post a list in case I miss someone out. They might come all the way to my house to have words. One of my worst nightmares. So I'm just going to say, I love you all.

Oh and thank you to the people who mentioned me in their lists<3 You're fantabulush!! ;D


----------



## Nkosazana

Vaati said:


> You and Hyogo are also cool



Aww your one of my favourites too ^^


----------



## Cory

Horus, I am honored.


----------



## Zura

Horus said:


> I know I'm forgetting someone, somewhere



You clearly forgot me...


----------



## staticistic1114

Vaati said:


> You clearly forgot me...



*static likes this post*


----------



## Titi

I don't know anyone well enough yet to say they are my favorite but I like many users here, hehe. 
There are only a couple that I dislike, and even so it's nothing really serious.


----------



## chillv

Vaati said:


> What are talking about?! Your cool



Well, you haven't been around me that long. Give it a bit more time, I'm pretty sure you will start to find things you will dislike about me, even if you don't actually dislike me or I dislike you. Mark my words.

Like I said, if I gave a list of the people I don't like here and also give a reason why it everything for me will basically end up like an equivalent to the ten plagues of egypt.

Now let me see if I can come up with someone...
...
...
...
Kaiaa

No seriously, that's the only person I would categorize as my "favorite", but that's even a stretch. It could just be my mood right now.


----------



## Zura

chillv said:


> Well, you haven't been around me that long. Give it a bit more time, I'm pretty sure you will start to find things you will dislike about me, even if you don't actually dislike me or I dislike you. Mark my words.
> 
> Like I said, if I gave a list of the people I don't like here and also give a reason why it everything for me will basically end up like an equivalent to the ten plagues of egypt.
> 
> Now let me see if I can come up with someone...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Kaiaa
> 
> No seriously, that's the only person I would categorize as my "favorite", but that's even a stretch. It could just be my mood right now.


Noo really dude, your awesome! Don't let ANYONE tell you different


----------



## Gnome

you're my favorite.


----------



## Alice

Gnome said:


> you're my favorite.



I look at your post, and then I look at your signature. I then imagine Nic Cage staring into my eyes and whispering "You're my favourite...". I don't wanna be your favourite, Nic Cage. You're crazy.


----------



## Murray

chillv, vaati, luckypinch and shayne


----------



## Alice

Cent said:


> People like me. I may actually cry.



ur muh favourite, bb.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Murray said:


> chillv, vaati, luckypinch and shayne



Prime choices.


----------



## Cudon

chillv said:


> Well, you haven't been around me that long. Give it a bit more time, I'm pretty sure you will start to find things you will dislike about me, even if you don't actually dislike me or I dislike you. Mark my words.
> 
> Like I said, if I gave a list of the people I don't like here and also give a reason why it everything for me will basically end up like an equivalent to the ten plagues of egypt.
> 
> Now let me see if I can come up with someone...
> ...
> ...
> ...
> Kaiaa
> 
> No seriously, that's the only person I would categorize as my "favorite", but that's even a stretch. It could just be my mood right now.


This is making me really curious about you o3o


----------



## Caius

>50 Cent

That's beautiful


----------



## Kildor

Cent said:


> >50 Cent
> 
> That's beautiful







How's the rap career going, 50?


----------



## Waluigi

i lubs you all


----------



## Kildor

Kenny Mcormick said:


> i lubs you all



I was going to reply this :


Until you edited your post.
I love you too though. I love you all with a burning passion of a thousand Farobi's exploding into tiny bits.


----------



## staticistic1114

kildor22 said:


> I was going to reply this :
> View attachment 44148
> 
> Until you edited your post.
> I love you too though. I love you all with *a burning passion of a thousand Farobi's exploding into tiny bits*.



that^♥


----------



## Zura

Murray said:


> *chillv*, *vaati*, luckypinch and shayne



Aww thanks


----------



## CR33P

it was dreamysnowx since she got me my first dreamie pietro


----------



## Gandalf

DAVE


----------



## shayminskyforme88

hyda said:


> shayminskyforme88, because he has been nothing but super nice to me and is a lot of fun to talk to. ; w;
> I really don't talk to many people because I'm shy so, I guess so far he might be my only favorite? But really I like anyone that's nice to me. When someone's nice to me I immediately think they're the best thing ever lol.


Aww  You're my favourite too since you're the person here I talk to a lot regularly and you are also one of the nicest person I met here  I also like my Meijin Kurito since he's my brother we do fight a lot, but he's pretty nice.  Also Ablaze, since he's a friend in school.


----------



## Caius

kildor22 said:


> View attachment 44143
> 
> 
> How's the rap career going, 50?



Downhill. Time to make a hit movie with Ice Cube.


----------



## Horus

Gandalf said:


> DAVE



Omg, giving my a heart attack by using my real name


----------



## Shirohibiki

omg horus u//A//u shhh lemme pet ur face u big sweetie omg,, im honored, really ;v; <333


----------



## Nouris

Idk it varies but at this very moment in time I'm gonna say RhinoK


----------



## MrPicklez

Horus said:


> I cried.
> 
> Jer
> Jubs
> Thunder
> Prof Gallows
> AndyB
> Kaiaa
> Jen
> Zr
> Jas0n
> Tom
> iLoveYou
> Alice
> Marii
> Gandalf
> Chelsea
> Grace
> Lynn
> Ryudo
> Murray
> Jake
> Tina
> Oath
> Rob
> River
> Lauren
> Mino
> Minties
> Ricano
> Harry/VD
> Pally
> Needle
> Rosie
> Ashtot
> Trundle
> tsundere
> Lady_Rarity
> Jayjay
> KarlaKGB/Han
> Alfred/Bacon Boy
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: If you're on this list, you're 20% cooler
> 
> 
> 
> Big Forum User
> Bunnii
> Cadbberry
> ChuChuRei
> Cinderella
> Coreuppted
> Cory
> cutiepiecat
> DonoBro2087
> dreamysnowx
> emmatheweirdo
> Faeynia
> FireNinja1
> fleaofdeath
> FlitterTatted
> Flop
> GaMERCaT
> gamzee
> Gingersnap35
> Hikaru
> iLoveYou
> Jennifer
> Karen
> Kenny
> keybug55
> Kuma
> LittleBeary
> LittleKirona
> lookyhooky
> lynn105
> Minties
> Momonoki
> MonoSpectator
> Music_123
> MysteryMoonbeam
> Netflix
> Nightray
> odieodom
> OfficiallyCupcakes
> pennyfeather
> Prin
> PrincessBella
> PrincessWoona
> Prof Gallows
> R3i
> Rainbowdash11
> riisu
> Rose of the Abyss
> scarfboyxiv
> Shiftyrifterjr
> Shirohibiki
> Sir Takoya
> sugargalaxy
> Syd
> Tekki
> turntech
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm forgetting someone, somewhere



Thanks for not mentioning me, dad.


----------



## Gandalf

Horus said:


> Omg, giving my a heart attack by using my real name



u r my #1 after jake


----------



## Horus

Shirohibiki said:


> omg horus u//A//u shhh lemme pet ur face u big sweetie omg,, im honored, really ;v; <333



<3



MrKisstoefur said:


> Thanks for not mentioning me, dad.



Oh damn it



Gandalf said:


> u r my #1 after jake



N0 ur mien

but you share #1 with jubs, kayla, chelsea, any other females on tbt, every pony from the hit show, My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic, and murder.


----------



## Minties

Horus said:


> I cried.
> 
> Jer
> Jubs
> Thunder
> Prof Gallows
> AndyB
> Kaiaa
> Jen
> Zr
> Jas0n
> Tom
> iLoveYou
> Alice
> Marii
> Gandalf
> Chelsea
> Grace
> Lynn
> Ryudo
> Murray
> Jake
> Tina
> Oath
> Rob
> River
> Lauren
> Mino
> Minties
> Ricano
> Harry/VD
> Pally
> Needle
> Rosie
> Ashtot
> Trundle
> tsundere
> Lady_Rarity
> Jayjay
> KarlaKGB/Han
> Alfred/Bacon Boy
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: If you're on this list, you're 20% cooler
> 
> 
> 
> Big Forum User
> Bunnii
> Cadbberry
> ChuChuRei
> Cinderella
> Coreuppted
> Cory
> cutiepiecat
> DonoBro2087
> dreamysnowx
> emmatheweirdo
> Faeynia
> FireNinja1
> fleaofdeath
> FlitterTatted
> Flop
> GaMERCaT
> gamzee
> Gingersnap35
> Hikaru
> iLoveYou
> Jennifer
> Karen
> Kenny
> keybug55
> Kuma
> LittleBeary
> LittleKirona
> lookyhooky
> lynn105
> Minties
> Momonoki
> MonoSpectator
> Music_123
> MysteryMoonbeam
> Netflix
> Nightray
> odieodom
> OfficiallyCupcakes
> pennyfeather
> Prin
> PrincessBella
> PrincessWoona
> Prof Gallows
> R3i
> Rainbowdash11
> riisu
> Rose of the Abyss
> scarfboyxiv
> Shiftyrifterjr
> Shirohibiki
> Sir Takoya
> sugargalaxy
> Syd
> Tekki
> turntech
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm forgetting someone, somewhere



d'awww thanks Dave the barbarian~ 

luff you long time Horus chan



Alice said:


> Not enough people like me. Time to make them like me by force.



I LIKE YOU 

You're so sassy, I love it  <3


----------



## Caius

RobRob will be my spiritual guide if he gives me a job.


----------



## Marii

Horus said:


> I cried.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jer
> Jubs
> Thunder
> Prof Gallows
> AndyB
> Kaiaa
> Jen
> Zr
> Jas0n
> Tom
> iLoveYou
> Alice
> Marii
> Gandalf
> Chelsea
> Grace
> Lynn
> Ryudo
> Murray
> Jake
> Tina
> Oath
> Rob
> River
> Lauren
> Mino
> Minties
> Ricano
> Harry/VD
> Pally
> Needle
> Rosie
> Ashtot
> Trundle
> tsundere
> Lady_Rarity
> Jayjay
> KarlaKGB/Han
> Alfred/Bacon Boy
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: If you're on this list, you're 20% cooler
> 
> 
> 
> Big Forum User
> Bunnii
> Cadbberry
> ChuChuRei
> Cinderella
> Coreuppted
> Cory
> cutiepiecat
> DonoBro2087
> dreamysnowx
> emmatheweirdo
> Faeynia
> FireNinja1
> fleaofdeath
> FlitterTatted
> Flop
> GaMERCaT
> gamzee
> Gingersnap35
> Hikaru
> iLoveYou
> Jennifer
> Karen
> Kenny
> keybug55
> Kuma
> LittleBeary
> LittleKirona
> lookyhooky
> lynn105
> Minties
> Momonoki
> MonoSpectator
> Music_123
> MysteryMoonbeam
> Netflix
> Nightray
> odieodom
> OfficiallyCupcakes
> pennyfeather
> Prin
> PrincessBella
> PrincessWoona
> Prof Gallows
> R3i
> Rainbowdash11
> riisu
> Rose of the Abyss
> scarfboyxiv
> Shiftyrifterjr
> Shirohibiki
> Sir Takoya
> sugargalaxy
> Syd
> Tekki
> turntech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm forgetting someone, somewhere



>gamercat
>20% cooler than me
this says something about my life

-

ALSO YOU GUYS UGH tHank YOU 
AAHHH
thank you sean, lynn, makki, purpl, cory, chris, and horus!! 
;___;

i don't really want to make a specific list because i don't want to exclude anyone, even though i know that's not what the point of this thread is, hahah. (that and because of laziness oops). most of this community is just so cool and nice omg. but i guess here's a special shoutout to friends list + irc people + mumble people! most of them at least. ><''


----------



## Hot

Spoiler: This is my list ok



Everyone but you
Bell Tree Ghost is pre cool
Zipper T. isn't as cool, but w/e


----------



## fairyring

littlemissmarzipanmermaid <3

i also think debinoresu is really funny and noahmeow is super nice!


----------



## Nkosazana

I luff you all <3


----------



## PockiPops

Mah friiiiends <3


----------



## PurplPanda

Bump! Can you feel... the love... tonight...


----------



## Gizmodo

A few people


----------



## Bowie

I love all the crazy people.


----------



## cIementine

Bowie said:


> I love all the crazy people.


_
ILY TOO_


----------



## Flyffel

lynn105 and KyleKol and Dr J and iLoveYou and Teacup and turntech


----------



## Cariad

Bowie said:


> I love all the crazy people.


Ily too.

I count as crazy... Right?


----------



## cIementine

MissNoodle said:


> I count as crazy... Right?



_You stalk jake and have advertised that you're a stalker in your signature. I think you may be SLIGHTLY crazy._


----------



## Cariad

Avalon said:


> _You stalk jake and have advertised that you're a stalker in your signature. I think you may be SLIGHTLY crazy._



O yeah.


----------



## epona

i dont know anybody yet!!! not really
but
!!! everyone seems rad !!!


----------



## ellabella12345

rayquaza128 because we talk heaps haha


----------



## Carlee

me hahaha


----------



## Javocado

Anyone who loves Bob is chill in my book.


----------



## dreamysnowx

Spoiler:  :-) 



In no order!
sn0wxyuki
rayquaza128
javocado
gizmodo
purplpanda
MissNoodle
jake.
yui z
karen
reizo
avalon
shirohibiki
kildor22
flop
creepysheepy
pudgybird
farobi
emmatheweirdo
mrkrisstoefur
kitsunenikki
prayingmantis10
akidas
hemming1996
cutiepiecat
crystalmilktea
heirabbit
hound00med
seafarings
brightblueberry333
aaoh
kikiyama
keatAlex
Killjoy-
littlebeary
lynn105
mayor aimi
plastercannon
rileypie
swiftstream
vanilluxe
yugi moto
zoraluv
stacie
chibi.hoshi
hiccup-
merlin and arthur (now known as nim)

and gazillion more! If I've forgotten you, i'm very sorry. I have terrible memory! D: <3



Here are some amazing TBT-ers that I respect and/or really enjoy! don't get me wrong, I love everyone on this forum! These are just a few people I can name off my head that I really enjoy the most. 

And hello everyone! how you guys been doing ?  <3


----------



## Zura

dreamysnowx said:


> Spoiler:  :-)
> 
> 
> 
> In no order!
> sn0wxyuki
> rayquaza128
> javocado
> gizmodo
> purplpanda
> MissNoodle
> jake.
> yui z
> karen
> reizo
> avalon
> shirohibiki
> kildor22
> flop
> creepysheepy
> pudgybird
> farobi
> emmatheweirdo
> mrkrisstoefur
> kitsunenikki
> prayingmantis10
> akidas
> hemming1996
> cutiepiecat
> crystalmilktea
> heirabbit
> hound00med
> seafarings
> brightblueberry333
> aaoh
> kikiyama
> keatAlex
> Killjoy-
> littlebeary
> lynn105
> mayor aimi
> plastercannon
> rileypie
> swiftstream
> vanilluxe
> yugi moto
> zoraluv
> stacie
> chibi.hoshi
> hiccup-
> merlin and arthur (now known as nim)
> 
> and gazillion more! If I've forgotten you, i'm very sorry. I have terrible memory! D: <3
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some amazing TBT-ers that I respect and/or really enjoy! don't get me wrong, I love everyone on this forum! These are just a few people I can name off my head that I really enjoy the most.
> 
> And hello everyone! how you guys been doing ?  <3


You forgot me  </3


----------



## dreamysnowx

Vaati said:


> You forgot me  </3



ahah, and of course you too Vaati! <3


----------



## Jake

dreamysnowx said:


> Spoiler:  :-)
> 
> 
> 
> In no order!
> sn0wxyuki
> rayquaza128
> javocado
> gizmodo
> purplpanda
> MissNoodle
> jake.
> yui z
> karen
> reizo
> avalon
> shirohibiki
> kildor22
> flop
> creepysheepy
> pudgybird
> farobi
> emmatheweirdo
> mrkrisstoefur
> kitsunenikki
> prayingmantis10
> akidas
> hemming1996
> cutiepiecat
> crystalmilktea
> heirabbit
> hound00med
> seafarings
> brightblueberry333
> aaoh
> kikiyama
> keatAlex
> Killjoy-
> littlebeary
> lynn105
> mayor aimi
> plastercannon
> rileypie
> swiftstream
> vanilluxe
> yugi moto
> zoraluv
> stacie
> chibi.hoshi
> hiccup-
> merlin and arthur (now known as nim)
> 
> and gazillion more! If I've forgotten you, i'm very sorry. I have terrible memory! D: <3
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some amazing TBT-ers that I respect and/or really enjoy! don't get me wrong, I love everyone on this forum! These are just a few people I can name off my head that I really enjoy the most.
> 
> And hello everyone! how you guys been doing ?  <3



put me at the top of ur list and change it to "in order from most liked to least" instead of "in no particular order" and then put javocado at the bottom or i will report you to pally

(asking for a friend)


----------



## cIementine

dreamysnowx said:


> Spoiler:  :-)
> 
> 
> 
> In no order!
> sn0wxyuki
> rayquaza128
> javocado
> gizmodo
> purplpanda
> MissNoodle
> jake.
> yui z
> karen
> reizo
> avalon
> shirohibiki
> kildor22
> flop
> creepysheepy
> pudgybird
> farobi
> emmatheweirdo
> mrkrisstoefur
> kitsunenikki
> prayingmantis10
> akidas
> hemming1996
> cutiepiecat
> crystalmilktea
> heirabbit
> hound00med
> seafarings
> brightblueberry333
> aaoh
> kikiyama
> keatAlex
> Killjoy-
> littlebeary
> lynn105
> mayor aimi
> plastercannon
> rileypie
> swiftstream
> vanilluxe
> yugi moto
> zoraluv
> stacie
> chibi.hoshi
> hiccup-
> merlin and arthur (now known as nim)
> 
> and gazillion more! If I've forgotten you, i'm very sorry. I have terrible memory! D: <3
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some amazing TBT-ers that I respect and/or really enjoy! don't get me wrong, I love everyone on this forum! These are just a few people I can name off my head that I really enjoy the most.
> 
> And hello everyone! how you guys been doing ?  <3



_Tyvm ily too <3 I actually left you out in mine because I wanted you to see it but you were on hiatus so I thought 'I need her to see how amazing she is tho'_


----------



## hemming1996

whenever you feel sad because nobody has you on their list 
just remember



hemming1996 said:


> i dont know lol
> *i dont have any i love u all*


----------



## Byngo

omg so I'm adding all the IRC regulars to my fav TBT members. They're crey betches <3


----------



## SockHead

andel and marii are pretty dam cool even tho i hate third wheeling


----------



## Prisma

Lynn105 is best TBT member ^~^!

Hyda/Usagii
Vaati
Littlebeary
Kammeh
Kikiyama
Mayormady
Lolabuns
And cold because wynaut


----------



## Libra

Stina! <3


----------



## Olive

Me.


----------



## Gingersnap

Me myself and I.
Also all IRC people.


----------



## Celestefey

During my time on TBT, I can't say I have ever really become close friends with anyone on here. ;; I've kinda been a detached person and I do have trouble talking to people at times. But, what I can honestly say, is that I have never met anyone who has made me feel unwelcome here, or made me feel bad or sad or upset or anything. I've only ever had people be nice to me, so yes, whilst I can't make a list of my favourite TBT members, I can say that this is my favourite forum (I have been to some really horrible forums with such malicious members who were so unwelcoming and rude all the time), so... Um... Everyone is on my list! <3

(I know so many people have done this, but I just really wanted to say it for myself)


----------



## unravel

I love you all guys even I dunno you all or you hate me 
-ITookYourWaffles


----------



## Kildor

Dongers420 is my ultimate fav


----------



## staticistic1114

ARISE
sorry I love threads that spread love<3


----------



## Aerious

myself holler


----------



## Hot

Okay here's my current list-ish:
-E t h e r e a l
-Wolfie
-Those people in Ashtot's MC server
-Everyone active in Plug


----------



## matt

Jasonburrows, redtropicalfish and ellabella


----------



## Sanaki

I'd say anyone of the few who's really just nice in general or funny idk


----------



## cIementine

Mayor Elsa said:


> I'd say anyone of the few who's really just nice in general or funny idk



_I like you too <3_


----------



## Sanaki

Avalon said:


> _I like you too <3_



thanks mcswagger


----------



## staticistic1114

Hot said:


> Okay here's my current list-ish:
> -E t h e r e a l
> *-Staticistic[Numbers]*
> -Wolfie
> -Everyone that was in Plug after it died cause why not



*sniff sniff* ILY TOO uhn uhn.. I always thought I came off as annoying and clingy ;w; </3
SUCH FLATTERY!!


----------



## Yui Z

I have a list this time!! c: In no particular order:
- Pockipops
- Ami-Chan
-BubbleRadius
- Purpl
- Vaati
- MissNoodle
- Flop
- lynn105
- dreamysnowx 
- E t h e r e a l 
- Gizmodo
- Karla
- Klinkguin
- Noofle
- Natty
- Nkosazana
- ShinySandwich (the soul thief)
- VillageDweller
- Wataru
- Avalon
- Olive
- Tina
- Marii
- Lauren
- staticistic1114
- Adol the Red
- Kenny Mcormick
- Alice
- Alise
- Lassy
- Jennifer
- Kaiaa
- Kildor
- CookingOkasan
- All the nice people of TBT

I've probably missed a ton of people, but I took most of these off my friends list. Please don't be angry if I missed you out!<3 Forgive me.


----------



## debinoresu

Warrior is also rlly cool tho


----------



## staticistic1114

Yui Z said:


> I have a list this time!! c: In no particular order:
> - Pockipops
> - Ami-Chan
> -BubbleRadius
> - Purpl
> - Vaati
> - MissNoodle
> - Flop
> - lynn105
> - dreamysnowx
> - E t h e r e a l
> - Gizmodo
> - Karla
> - Klinkguin
> - Noofle
> - Natty
> - Nkosazana
> - ShinySandwich (the soul thief)
> - VillageDweller
> - Wataru
> - Avalon
> - Olive
> - Tina
> - Marii
> - Lauren
> *- staticistic1114*
> - Adol the Red
> - Kenny Mcormick
> - Alice
> - Alise
> - Lassy
> - Jennifer
> - Kaiaa
> - Kildor
> - CookingOkasan
> - All the nice people of TBT
> 
> I've probably missed a ton of people, but I took most of these off my friends list. Please don't be angry if I missed you out!<3 Forgive me.



omg so many nice people ;O;
I cant believe y'all like a mean, over reacting, annoying motormouth that looks horribly ugly like myself ToT
so sweet.. //touched<3 ily TBT


----------



## Yui Z

Oh yeah, and thank you to all the people who mentioned me in the thread. I remember getting PMs from people whenever I got mentioned. (I don't even know why)


staticistic1114 said:


> omg so many nice people ;O;
> I cant believe y'all like a mean, over reacting, annoying motormouth that looks horribly ugly like myself ToT
> so sweet.. //touched<3 ily TBT


Who doesn't love a blabbermouth. =P


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

new list, no particular order.
Except KitsuneNikki and Yami's on top, thats it ...

Yosugay
LadyVivia (I mizz you)
Shirohibiki
oath2order
MrKisstoefur
Yui Z
staticistic1114
Javocado
Cold I mean Hot
ShinySandwich
Ifndnthnrgb i forgot how to spell the username oops
Kildor
PurplPanda
Mewms
Vaati I think
Rodeo
Mariah
debinoresu


----------



## staticistic1114

owh god people stop mentioning me I'm drowning in flattery ;O; *cry cry* <3333


----------



## Sanaki

-mentions-


----------



## ShinySandwich

E t h e r e a l said:


> new list, no particular order.
> *Except KitsuneNikki and Yami's on top, thats it ...*



</3

- - - Post Merge - - -

Staticistic1114
Mayor Elsa
Vaati
Haruhi Hatsune
Jennifer
Yui-Z
Jake.
Lassy
Andelsky
locker
emmatheweirdo
WonderK (makes awesome sigs)
Alice
Marii
MrKisstoefur
CookingOkasan
Mariah <3

E t h e r e a l (Meh)


----------



## staticistic1114

Mayor Elsa said:


> -mentions-



oi<3 ily bbyyyyy~

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Staticistic1114*
Mayor Elsa
Vaati
Haruhi Hatsune
Jennifer
Yui-Z
Jake.
Lassy
Andelsky
locker
emmatheweirdo
WonderK (makes awesome sigs)
Alice
Marii
MrKisstoefur
CookingOkasan

E t h e r e a l (Meh)[/QUOTE]

owh god I'm even at the top of the list *cry cry* ILYSM SHINYYYYYYY *glomp* <3333


----------



## Sanaki

ShinySandwich said:


> </3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Staticistic1114
> Mayor Elsa
> Vaati
> Haruhi Hatsune
> Jennifer
> Yui-Z
> Jake.
> Lassy
> Andelsky
> locker
> emmatheweirdo
> WonderK (makes awesome sigs)
> Alice
> Marii
> MrKisstoefur
> CookingOkasan
> Mariah <3
> 
> E t h e r e a l (Meh)



d'aw c:



staticistic1114 said:


> oi<3 ily bbyyyyy~



Senpai noticed you.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

ShinySandwich said:


> </3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Staticistic1114
> Mayor Elsa
> Vaati
> Haruhi Hatsune
> Jennifer
> Yui-Z
> Jake.
> Lassy
> Andelsky
> locker
> emmatheweirdo
> WonderK (makes awesome sigs)
> Alice
> Marii
> MrKisstoefur
> CookingOkasan
> Mariah <3
> 
> E t h e r e a l (Meh)



D: awh.


----------



## Yui Z

E t h e r e a l said:


> D: awh.



Don't worry! I still love you. c:


----------



## ShinySandwich

E t h e r e a l said:


> D: awh.





E t h e r e a l said:


> new list, no particular order.
> Except *ShinySandwich* on top, thats it ...
> 
> Yosugay
> LadyVivia (I mizz you)
> Shirohibiki
> oath2order
> MrKisstoefur
> Yui Z
> staticistic1114
> Javocado
> Cold I mean Hot
> ShinySandwich
> Ifndnthnrgb i forgot how to spell the username oops
> Kildor
> PurplPanda
> Mewms
> Vaati I think
> Rodeo
> Mariah
> debinoresu


Fixed


----------



## Sanaki

was fun while it lasted


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

ShinySandwich said:


> Fixed



//hisses


----------



## epona

hey ive been here long enough 2 put together a short list

debinoresu 
cookingosakon 
bowie
static_-___-__-_- numbers
purplpanda
farobi
kildor
littlemissmarzipanmermaid
idk
theres probably more


----------



## Kildor

I don't care what anyone says, Mariah is my favorite.

With Farobi, Waffles, Bowie, Reindeer,KissToeFur, Cooking Mama, all of u r da real mvps <3


----------



## staticistic1114

epona said:


> hey ive been here long enough 2 put together a short list
> 
> debinoresu
> cookingosakon
> bowie
> *static_-___-__-_- numbers*
> purplpanda
> farobi
> kildor
> littlemissmarzipanmermaid
> idk
> theres probably more



I still love you<333


----------



## Alienfish

static duh gurl <3


----------



## epona

staticistic1114 said:


> I still love you<333



1114 isn't even that difficult a sequence to remember i am very sorry


----------



## staticistic1114

Kildor said:


> I don't care what anyone says, Mariah is my favorite.
> 
> With Farobi, Waffles, Bowie, Reindeer,KissToeFur, Cooking Mama, all of u r da real mvps <3



WHERE'S DINOBABES?? and Reenhard?? cold cold.. *removes you from my list* :u


----------



## Kildor

epona said:


> hey ive been here long enough 2 put together a short list
> 
> debinoresu
> cookingosakon
> bowie
> static_-___-__-_- numbers
> purplpanda
> farobi
> *kildor*
> littlemissmarzipanmermaid
> idk
> theres probably more



 epona <3


----------



## epona

Kildor said:


> epona <3



kildor <3


----------



## Kildor

staticistic1114 said:


> WHERE'S DINOBABES?? and Reenhard?? cold cold.. *removes you from my list* :u



Dinobabes and Reenhard doesn't need to be in my list, cause they already know I love them <3

I wasn't in your list


----------



## staticistic1114

Jun said:


> static duh gurl <3



oi 2sexy4me<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



epona said:


> 1114 isn't even that difficult a sequence to remember i am very sorry



considering we're admitting, I was always jealous of your hotness.. I'm very sorry..

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kildor said:


> Dinobabes and Reenhard doesn't need to be in my list, cause they already know I love them <3
> 
> I wasn't in your list



you are, get your reading glasses :u
*is heartbroken*


----------



## Kildor

staticistic1114 said:


> oi 2sexy4me<3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> considering we're admitting, I was always jealous of your hotness.. I'm very sorry..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> you are, get your reading glasses :u
> *is heartbroken*



U don't need to be in my list, becuz u, reenhard and dino r my #1 babes <3


----------



## staticistic1114

Kildor said:


> U don't need to be in my list, becuz u, reenhard and dino r my #1 babes <3



m-me?? number 1?? *cry cry* I've never felt so special in my life (no seriously, I feel special T.T)

- - - Post Merge - - -



staticistic1114 said:


> I never though I'd make it in anyone's list T.T♥ considering I'm a total meanie
> my bestie is ForgottenT
> my little family consists of Reenhard, Dinomates and Kildor
> amazing people I adore include Farobi, awesomeperson1, Cold, rayquaza, emmatheweirdo, gooieooie, MayorMae, PurplPanda, Yookey, sowdog, Vaati, and ITookYourWaffles
> people I enjoy their posts include KarlaKGB Mariah and Mrkisstoefur (sometimes Jake too)
> 
> I'm sorry if I forgot anyone ;w;



oi found my list
I should probably make a new one, considering CookingOkasan and ShinySandwich are favorites too..


----------



## Alienfish

i better be on that list static gurl <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Melleia said:


> umeko lol my waifu <3


HAI BABU I MISSED YOU


----------



## staticistic1114

Jun said:


> i better be on that list static gurl <3



YOU'RE NOT THERE??? owh god yes m'lady you're def gonna be on it<3


----------



## Nkosazana

Pocki, Ami and Emu :3 Since thier the only ones I play with o.o


----------



## Alienfish

idk static better yeah you better add me or im gonna send mah ninjas to you


----------



## thatawkwardkid

tinytaylor since shes my only friend on this site lol


----------



## staticistic1114

Jun said:


> idk static better yeah you better add me or im gonna send mah ninjas to you



dun worry, you and Hyogo are gonna be on the list, too♥


----------



## PurplPanda

epona said:


> hey ive been here long enough 2 put together a short list
> 
> debinoresu
> cookingosakon
> bowie
> static_-___-__-_- numbers
> purplpanda
> farobi
> kildor
> littlemissmarzipanmermaid
> idk
> theres probably more


ok so sending friend requests is rly hard for me and i have to like build up courage for like 2 months and i've been contemplating sending u one because ur cool and stuff but aAAHAAAHA <3


----------



## Hyoshido

Gamzee
BibiBurger
kayocalypse
MisterEnigma
ShiroHibiki
Pudgybird
ririsoup (where are you ;-; )
Mr. Tiaa
swkbluebear (Come baaaaaaaaack!)
Statistic1114
Jake.

All the people I respect really uwu


----------



## staticistic1114

how sweet ;w;


----------



## Hyoshido

How could I forget you on that list ;-;!


----------



## staticistic1114

Hyogo said:


> How could I forget you on that list ;-;!



its otay TwT *pat pat*
kart now?


----------



## CookingOkasan

I've been listed 

shoutout to Marii.

No one will ever top you Marii. :')


----------



## RhinoK

Nouris said:


> Idk it varies but at this very moment in time I'm gonna say RhinoK



I JUST FOUND THIS AND IDK WHAT I DID BUT I LOVE YOU THANK U


----------



## epona

staticistic1114 said:


> oi 2sexy4me<3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> considering we're admitting, I was always jealous of your hotness.. I'm very sorry..
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> you are, get your reading glasses :u
> *is heartbroken*



im cold as ice but thank u for the kindness

- - - Post Merge - - -



PurplPanda said:


> ok so sending friend requests is rly hard for me and i have to like build up courage for like 2 months and i've been contemplating sending u one because ur cool and stuff but aAAHAAAHA <3



yeah you were really nice 2 me in my first thread when i joined and i was theres a cool person Right There


----------



## CookingOkasan

~osakon~ :')


----------



## Kildor

CookingOkasan said:


> ~osakon~ :')



Okasa  ily no homo <3


----------



## Cory

Wow what a revival.


----------



## epona

CookingOkasan said:


> ~osakon~ :')



if ur gonna mock my keyboard savvy then u can go RIGHT off that list u hear me osakon


----------



## CookingOkasan

epona said:


> if ur gonna mock my keyboard savvy then u can go RIGHT off that list u hear me osakon



hey hey hey c'mon. thinknig about a username change just for you


----------



## epona

CookingOkasan said:


> hey hey hey c'mon. thinknig about a username change just for you



enopa


----------



## cIementine

CookingOkasan said:


> ~osakon~ :')



_At least she got the first bit right, she could have got her c's mixed up with her f's quite easily.
_


----------



## Kildor

epona said:


> if ur gonna mock my keyboard savvy then u can go RIGHT off that list u hear me osakon



cookin'osakon sounds beautiful in my opinion. 
Sounds like a name for one of those Pacific Rim robots.

Gypsy Danger VS Cookin' Osakon


----------



## epona

Avalon said:


> _At least she got the first bit right, she could have got her c's mixed up with her f's quite easily.
> _



EVERY1 CEASE FIRE PLEASE i called staticistic1114 static_-___-__-_- numbers 
i mean lets just accept my list is not very grammatically correct


----------



## CookingOkasan

I'm completely down with enopa. 

what do you think, Dilkor?


----------



## cIementine

epona said:


> EVERY1 CEASE FIRE PLEASE i called staticistic1114 static_-___-__-_- numbers
> i mean lets just accept my list is not very grammatically correct



_It's okay, at least cookingosakon wasn't fookingosakon._


----------



## epona

i feel like i've been recruited into a gang


----------



## cIementine

epona said:


> i feel like i've been recruited into a gang



_I was going to make a sassy club once but it backfired. If you want you can join and we can get it back up and running?_


----------



## CookingOkasan

fookingokason 

you feeling sad about it enopa? if so I know a place you can go.......
_*S A D B O I S C L U B*_


----------



## epona

Avalon said:


> _I was going to make a sassy club once but it backfired. If you want you can join and we can get it back up and running?_



i don't know if i meet the sassy quota

- - - Post Merge - - -



CookingOkasan said:


> fookingokason
> 
> you feeling sad about it enopa? if so I know a place you can go.......
> _*S A D B O I S C L U B*_



live fast die young sad girls do it well


----------



## cIementine

_I think you could meet the required sassy measure to be part of the club. _


----------



## epona

Avalon said:


> _I think you could meet the required sassy measure to be part of the club. _



do i get a starter's kit


----------



## Locket

dolcesofia, we are friends on AC and we get along well


----------



## CookingOkasan

epona said:


> live fast die young sad girls do it well



https://soundcloud.com/cookingmama-1/lana-del-rey-sad-girl-slowed


----------



## cIementine

epona said:


> do i get a starter's kit



_Good question.

When you join the Sassy Club, you not only get a starters kit that includes a guide to finger snapping, notebook to write down your sassy comebacks, and a DVD on sassy awareness, you also get a free life size plush toy of your worst enemy to practice sassyness and mixed martial arts on!_


----------



## epona

Avalon said:


> _Good question.
> 
> When you join the Sassy Club, you not only get a starters kit that includes a guide to finger snapping, notebook to write down your sassy comebacks, and a DVD on sassy awareness, you also get a free life size plush toy of your worst enemy to practice sassyness and mixed martial arts on!_



i'm sold

- - - Post Merge - - -



CookingOkasan said:


> https://soundcloud.com/cookingmama-1/lana-del-rey-sad-girl-slowed



my soundtrack


----------



## Kildor

CookingOkasan said:


> I'm completely down with enopa.
> 
> what do you think, Dilkor?



Sadbois club rules, sassy girls club drools >


----------



## cIementine

_great! You are officially in the sassy club.

If anyone else wants to join please VM me._


----------



## epona

Kildor said:


> Sadbois club rules, sassy girls club drools >



GANG WARS


----------



## Cory

Wow, this thread has become **** fast.


----------



## CookingOkasan

epona said:


> GANG WARS



nah too busy laying out in the streets with buzzcuts... crying.

cory. I just want you to like me alright.


----------



## cIementine

Kildor said:


> Sadbois club rules, sassy girls club drools >



_I remember you were going to be part of the sassy club. Actually, we created it.
Farobi was in it.
_


----------



## Marii

OMG. PHIL. <333 
stop flattering me ;_;
i JUST LOVE [sup](almost)[/sup] everyone ok


----------



## staticistic1114

epona said:


> EVERY1 CEASE FIRE PLEASE i called staticistic1114 static_-___-__-_- numbers
> i mean lets just accept my list is not very grammatically correct



I actually found that cute aha♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marii said:


> OMG. PHIL. <333
> stop flattering me ;_;
> i JUST LOVE [sup](almost)[/sup] everyone ok



I know I'm your favorite Rose Marii♥


----------



## Byngo

Here's all my best TBT french fries, in no particular order!: Marii (<3), Olive (<3), Maddy (LittleBeary <3), Yui Z (<3), Hyogo (<3), Kippla (<3), Farobi (<3), ITYW (<3), Thunder (<3), Kaiaa (<3), Jeremy (<3), Superpenguin (<3), MrKisstoefur, Cou (<3), Typhoonmoore (<3), Lynn105 (<3).

Also a shoutout to all the other IRC regulars! Oh and also Okasan because he's pretty cool c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oath2order is probably a french fry and Cory is love-hate kind of a thing. 

Oh and I forgot SockHead (<3), Alice (<3), Vaati (<3), Ashtot (<3), Trundle (maybe<3?), Lauren (<3), VillageDweller (<3).


----------



## Alice

Natty said:


> Here's all my best TBT french fries, in no particular order!: Marii (<3), Olive (<3), Maddy (LittleBeary <3), Yui Z (<3), Hyogo (<3), Kippla (<3), Farobi (<3), ITYW (<3), Thunder (<3), Kaiaa (<3), Jeremy (<3), Superpenguin (<3), MrKisstoefur, Cou (<3), Typhoonmoore (<3), Lynn105 (<3).
> 
> Also a shoutout to all the other IRC regulars! Oh and also Okasan because he's pretty cool c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oath2order is probably a french fry and Cory is love-hate kind of a thing.
> 
> Oh and I forgot SockHead (<3)



I didn't like you anyway.


----------



## Bowie

You're all brilliant!


----------



## Zura

Alice said:


> I didn't like you anyway.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## CookingOkasan

Made the list 

Natty's the best


----------



## Alice

Cent/Zr388: She's helped me through some very tough times. I already fell like a different person from having known her.
Tina: She's been really nice to me. I find her presence kinda comforting.
ProfessorGallows: Really sweet guy. Reminds me of myself at times.
Kaiaa: Kind, funny, and understanding.
Bibiburger: Hilarous, very talented, and sweet in her own weird way.
Shirohibiki: Like Bibi, very talented. She's kind of awkward at times, but she's adorable, and very well-meaning.
Thunder: Makes me laugh, makes me cringe, and occasionally makes me cry.
Lauren: o my waifu, i luv u. oh, and she's not scary. 
Olive: Fun, and very easy to talk to. I'm amazed she puts up with me at times.
Pally: She's a sweetheart, and so caring.
Gandalf: My favourite loser.
Mari: I think we all can agree that we love Mari.
Andyb: A little awkward, but he's sweet. Like Jamie he shares some of my more obscure interests.
Oath2order: He's pretty cool. Easy to talk to. 10/10 best Zelda.
Minties: 10 years since minties vanished. I really need to message you.
KarlaKGB: Snarky, and pretty damn blunt. He's been really helpful to me, and I really appreciate it.
Cory: Pretty silly, I admit. But I still like him; he lightens things up when he's not being a pain the in butt.
Justin: Gotta appreciate someone who has the same taste in women as you. RIP cult.

I don't wanna make this too tl;dr, so here's the rest of my favourite TBT'ers: Ashtot, Superpenguin, Yui-Z, Jas0n, Trundle, Villagedweller, CookingOkasan, Tom, Shinysandwich, Lapaa, kayocalypse, Murray, Jennifer and Lynn105

There are more, as per usual, but I'm pretty out of it so I'll leave it at there..


----------



## Hyoshido

I forgot to say that Lunatic/Natty is my wife forever, She called me rad so I married her.


----------



## Trundle

Tinaa, Alice, Karla, Kayla, Horus, Gandalf, and the staff of the forum. You're all great people and I'm glad to have the privilege of meeting you.

EDIT: CAN'T LEAVE OUT TRIVER


----------



## Shirohibiki

lays on floor,
u guys need 2 stop mentioning me bc im gross and dumb,,, awkward is correct tho
ilu all


----------



## Trundle

there are a lot more people but I can't write them all in fear of leaving some out


----------



## Alice

Shirohibiki said:


> lays on floor,
> u guys need 2 stop mentioning me bc im gross and dumb,,, awkward is correct tho
> ilu all



No. I'll appreciate you all I want.


----------



## MisterEnigma

I don't play favorites. 






<3


----------



## Shirohibiki

MisterEnigma said:


> I don't play favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3



yes u do, im ur favorite
admit it /bites
<3


----------



## Big Forum User

Ami Mercury
littlemissmarzipanmermaid
Yui Z
Lynn105
Tsundre
Mewmewmewm
debinoresu
Justin
Minties
staticistic1114
Sej
Marii
sorrynotsorry
Pengutango
Horus (Good to know the first person that likes me says I'm 20% cooler!)
Titi
luckypinch

And...that's it!


----------



## Byngo

Alice said:


> I didn't like you anyway.



IM AORYY I KNEW I FORFOT SOMEONE PEOPLE!!!

VillageDweller (<3), Alice (<3)**


----------



## Cory

Natty you hate me? Wow.


----------



## Lauren

Alice said:


> Cent/Zr388: She's helped me through some very tough times. I already fell like a different person from having known her.
> Tina: She's been really nice to me. I find her presence kinda comforting.
> ProfessorGallows: Really sweet guy. Reminds me of myself at times.
> Kaiaa: Kind, funny, and understanding.
> Bibiburger: Hilarous, very talented, and sweet in her own weird way.
> Shirohibiki: Like Bibi, very talented. She's kind of awkward at times, but she's adorable, and very well-meaning.
> Thunder: Makes me laugh, makes me cringe, and occasionally makes me cry.
> Lauren: o my waifu, i luv u. oh, and she's not scary.
> Olive: Fun, and very easy to talk to. I'm amazed she puts up with me at times.
> Pally: She's a sweetheart, and so caring.
> Gandalf: My favourite loser.
> Mari: I think we all can agree that we love Mari.
> Andyb: A little awkward, but he's sweet. Like Jamie he shares some of my more obscure interests.
> Oath2order: He's pretty cool. Easy to talk to. 10/10 best Zelda.
> Minties: 10 years since minties vanished. I really need to message you.
> KarlaKGB: Snarky, and pretty damn blunt. He's been really helpful to me, and I really appreciate it.
> Cory: Pretty silly, I admit. But I still like him; he lightens things up when he's not being a pain the in butt.
> Justin: Gotta appreciate someone who has the same taste in women as you. RIP cult.
> 
> I don't wanna make this too tl;dr, so here's the rest of my favourite TBT'ers: Superpenguin, Yui-Z, Jas0n, Trundle, Villagedweller, CookingOkasan, Tom, Shinysandwich, Lapaa, kayocalypse, Jennifer and Lynn105
> 
> That are more, as per usual, but I'm pretty out of it so I'll leave it at there..



Aw bb <3 ily #bestwaifuever


----------



## Byngo

Lauren said:


> Aw bb <3 ily #bestwaifuever



OMG Lauren too. We're supposed to get married aswell remember?


----------



## krielle

Everyone here makes TBT the way that it is; so everyone 

It doesn't even bother me that I'm not anybody's favorite heh


----------



## Lauren

Alice said:


> I didn't like you anyway.



I feel the same bb, I didn't make the list either


----------



## Alice

Natty said:


> OMG Lauren too. We're supposed to get married aswell remember?



Nuh uh. Not gonna happen.


----------



## Lauren

Natty said:


> OMG Lauren too. We're supposed to get married aswell remember?



Too late, you forgot me (((((


----------



## Thunder

Alice said:


> Thunder: makes me cringe, and occasionally makes me cry.



Success.

Shout-out to everyone willing to put up with me, you guys are awesome :')


----------



## Zura

Natty said:


> IM AORYY I KNEW I FORFOT SOMEONE PEOPLE!!!
> 
> VillageDweller (<3), Alice (<3)**



For realz?! </3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> Success.
> 
> Shout-out to everyone willing to put up with me, you guys are awesome :')



I like u <3


----------



## Byngo

Vaati said:


> For realz?! </3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I like u <3



And you and Purpl and Princess/pally 

I think I have everyone covered


----------



## Zura

Alice said:


> Cent/Zr388: She's helped me through some very tough times. I already fell like a different person from having known her.
> Tina: She's been really nice to me. I find her presence kinda comforting.
> ProfessorGallows: Really sweet guy. Reminds me of myself at times.
> Kaiaa: Kind, funny, and understanding.
> Bibiburger: Hilarous, very talented, and sweet in her own weird way.
> Shirohibiki: Like Bibi, very talented. She's kind of awkward at times, but she's adorable, and very well-meaning.
> Thunder: Makes me laugh, makes me cringe, and occasionally makes me cry.
> Lauren: o my waifu, i luv u. oh, and she's not scary.
> Olive: Fun, and very easy to talk to. I'm amazed she puts up with me at times.
> Pally: She's a sweetheart, and so caring.
> Gandalf: My favourite loser.
> Mari: I think we all can agree that we love Mari.
> Andyb: A little awkward, but he's sweet. Like Jamie he shares some of my more obscure interests.
> Oath2order: He's pretty cool. Easy to talk to. 10/10 best Zelda.
> Minties: 10 years since minties vanished. I really need to message you.
> KarlaKGB: Snarky, and pretty damn blunt. He's been really helpful to me, and I really appreciate it.
> Cory: Pretty silly, I admit. But I still like him; he lightens things up when he's not being a pain the in butt.
> Justin: Gotta appreciate someone who has the same taste in women as you. RIP cult.
> 
> I don't wanna make this too tl;dr, so here's the rest of my favourite TBT'ers: Superpenguin, Yui-Z, Jas0n, Trundle, Villagedweller, CookingOkasan, Tom, Shinysandwich, Lapaa, kayocalypse, Jennifer and Lynn105
> 
> That are more, as per usual, but I'm pretty out of it so I'll leave it at there..



You seem to have forgotten me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Natty said:


> And you and Purpl and Princess/pally
> 
> I think I have everyone covered


Ok I love you again <3


----------



## PurplPanda

Natty said:


> Here's all my best TBT french fries, in no particular order!: Marii (<3), Olive (<3), Maddy (LittleBeary <3), Yui Z (<3), Hyogo (<3), Kippla (<3), Farobi (<3), ITYW (<3), Thunder (<3), Kaiaa (<3), Jeremy (<3), Superpenguin (<3), MrKisstoefur, Cou (<3), Typhoonmoore (<3), Lynn105 (<3).
> 
> Also a shoutout to all the other IRC regulars! Oh and also Okasan because he's pretty cool c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oath2order is probably a french fry and Cory is love-hate kind of a thing.
> 
> Oh and I forgot SockHead (<3)


u crust



Alice said:


> Cent/Zr388: She's helped me through some very tough times. I already fell like a different person from having known her.
> Tina: She's been really nice to me. I find her presence kinda comforting.
> ProfessorGallows: Really sweet guy. Reminds me of myself at times.
> Kaiaa: Kind, funny, and understanding.
> Bibiburger: Hilarous, very talented, and sweet in her own weird way.
> Shirohibiki: Like Bibi, very talented. She's kind of awkward at times, but she's adorable, and very well-meaning.
> Thunder: Makes me laugh, makes me cringe, and occasionally makes me cry.
> Lauren: o my waifu, i luv u. oh, and she's not scary.
> Olive: Fun, and very easy to talk to. I'm amazed she puts up with me at times.
> Pally: She's a sweetheart, and so caring.
> Gandalf: My favourite loser.
> Mari: I think we all can agree that we love Mari.
> Andyb: A little awkward, but he's sweet. Like Jamie he shares some of my more obscure interests.
> Oath2order: He's pretty cool. Easy to talk to. 10/10 best Zelda.
> Minties: 10 years since minties vanished. I really need to message you.
> KarlaKGB: Snarky, and pretty damn blunt. He's been really helpful to me, and I really appreciate it.
> Cory: Pretty silly, I admit. But I still like him; he lightens things up when he's not being a pain the in butt.
> Justin: Gotta appreciate someone who has the same taste in women as you. RIP cult.
> 
> I don't wanna make this too tl;dr, so here's the rest of my favourite TBT'ers: Superpenguin, Yui-Z, Jas0n, Trundle, Villagedweller, CookingOkasan, Tom, Shinysandwich, Lapaa, kayocalypse, Jennifer and Lynn105
> 
> That are more, as per usual, but I'm pretty out of it so I'll leave it at there..


COUGHCOUGHCOUGHCOUGH U MEANIE



MisterEnigma said:


> I don't play favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3


Mean girls yaaaaaaaaaaaaass



Natty said:


> And you and Purpl and Princess/pally
> 
> I think I have everyone covered


fricking finally u meaniebutt


----------



## Improv

me and nobody else


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

MY MOMMM


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles

Thunder said:


> Success.
> 
> Shout-out to everyone willing to put up with me, you guys are awesome :')


Thanks

- - - Post Merge - - -

but i cant find any ALISON123 HERE


----------



## Mariah

alison123 said:


> Thanks
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> but i cant find any ALISON123 HERE


*Because you're not anyone's favorite. 
*


----------



## Ashtot

PurplPanda is my favourite TBT member.


----------



## Amyy

Big Forum User said:


> Ami Mercury
> littlemissmarzipanmermaid
> Yui Z
> Lynn105
> Tsundre
> Mewmewmewm
> debinoresu
> Justin
> Minties
> staticistic1114
> Sej
> Marii
> *sorrynotsorry*
> Pengutango
> Horus (Good to know the first person that likes me says I'm 20% cooler!)
> Titi
> luckypinch
> 
> And...that's it!



whaa 

jghaskufgh <3


----------



## Byngo

OMG and Makkine/Alise how could I forget you BBY!!!!!


----------



## radical6

harry and ally are my fave mems still


----------



## Zura

Did last night get me any fans? 

No one? Really? K. :/

I like sorrynotsorry's name


----------



## DarkOnyx

I see my name all over here!I know I'm popular,thankyou! Not really..So neglected... ;(

Just jokin'. In all seriousness,@Joonbug ,@Gamzee ,@Uxie ,and @Mewmewmewm are my favorite.:3


----------



## f11

Vaati, Purpl, Sockhead, Kildor and Mariah.


----------



## Zura

ccemuka said:


> Vaati, Purpl, Sockhead, Kildor and Mariah.



I love you 2 <3


----------



## Kildor

ccemuka said:


> Vaati, Purpl, Sockhead, Kildor and Mariah.



Yo dawg ily <3


----------



## Javocado

Anyone who didn't forget about me in my 2 weeks of forum inactivity because of Mario Kart lol


----------



## Kildor

Javocado said:


> Anyone who didn't forget about me in my 2 weeks of forum inactivity because of Mario Kart lol



U can leave all u want but i wont forget u <3


----------



## Javocado

Kildor said:


> U can leave all u want but i wont forget u <3



The kildoor is always open<3


----------



## Kildor

Javocado said:


> The kildoor is always open<3



I'll put that in my signature, if you don't mind. <3


----------



## Zura

Javocado said:


> The kildoor is always open<3


I missed ya man


----------



## Javocado

Kildor said:


> I'll put that in my signature, if you don't mind. <3



I mean you're already in my sig so go for it lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Vaati said:


> I missed ya man



And I jav missed you as well dude


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

My favorite has to be all members! They are so nice and lovely.


----------



## spacedog

Aerious said:


> myself holler



amen to that


----------



## Zura

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> My favorite has to be all members! They are so nice and lovely.



It makes me feel good in side when someone says I'm their favorite


----------



## Shirohibiki

Javocado said:


> The kildoor is always open<3



love is an open kildoor?
/runs away laughing with frozen puns


----------



## Kildor

Shirohibiki said:


> love is an open kildoor?
> /runs away laughing with frozen puns



Of for f**** sake. Next people are gonna be making puns about a *magikarp*-et ride.



- - - Post Merge - - -

And Shiro, I guess you could say that pun was pretty..

*Cold.*


----------



## staticistic1114

Big Forum User said:


> Ami Mercury
> littlemissmarzipanmermaid
> Yui Z
> Lynn105
> Tsundre
> Mewmewmewm
> debinoresu
> Justin
> Minties
> *staticistic1114*
> Sej
> Marii
> sorrynotsorry
> Pengutango
> Horus (Good to know the first person that likes me says I'm 20% cooler!)
> Titi
> luckypinch
> 
> And...that's it!



owh god ily too ;o;
seriously I feel so special to be on a good amount of lists
after being so lonely my whole life I finally feel important somewhere, even if its just on the internet, at least I'm accepted T^T <333 ILY TBT


----------



## Kildor

Shoutout to my friend Mewmewmmewmewmewmewmemwmewmemwewoofmewms!

Always know I'm here if ya need anything !  
You always have a friend to turn to when you're troubled


----------



## staticistic1114

Shirohibiki said:


> love is an open kildoor?
> /runs away laughing with frozen puns



all my has been a series of kildoors in my face xDD

omg I hate puns but thats too funny xDD


----------



## Kildor

Also Flop i love u no homo. U feel me? Cuz i feel u <3


----------



## staticistic1114

**all my life
oi cant edit lol why TBT??


----------



## cIementine

Kildor said:


> Of for f**** sake. Next people are gonna be making puns about a *magikarp*-et ride.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And Shiro, I guess you could say that pun was pretty..
> 
> *Cold.*



_Let it go, Let it go,
Can't hold it back now Kildoorr_


----------



## staticistic1114

Avalon said:


> _Let it go, Let it go,
> Can't hold it back now Kildoorr_



turn my back and slam the kildoor xDD


----------



## Qwerty111

Where is the Qwerty love :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

When is a Kildoor not a Kildoor?

When it's ajar

*Badumtiss*


----------



## staticistic1114

OMG QWERTY AHAHAHA xDD


----------



## Kildor

Qwerty111 said:


> Where is the Qwerty love :c
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> When is a Kildoor not a Kildoor?
> 
> When it's ajar
> 
> *Badumtiss*


Qwerty wtf. Was that a pun on my real name as well?! When is Kildor not a Kildor. When he is a *Jar*. Holy ****.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love you.


----------



## Qwerty111

Kildor said:


> Qwerty wtf. Was that a pun on my real name as well?! When is Kildor not a Kildor. When he is a *Jar*. Holy ****.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I love you.





I love you too bby \(^^ )/​


----------



## Caius

Cough cough, on topic.


----------



## King

Favourite TBT member?

_Me_


----------



## Trundle

I have a special separate post for my good pal VillageDweller (Harry). We probably met about 2-3 years ago on here and would also chat in the IRC when only like 6 people would be in it. While he has been on and off with activity like me, he's been a great friend for me the whole time. He is a very nice guy and we're also the same age. You da bomb!


----------



## PurplPanda

Mariah said:


> *Because you're not anyone's favorite.
> *


Please keep this thread positive; it's trying to spread the love!



ccemuka said:


> Vaati, Purpl, Sockhead, Kildor and Mariah.


bless thank <3



Javocado said:


> Anyone who didn't forget about me in my 2 weeks of forum inactivity because of Mario Kart lol









Ashtot said:


> PurplPanda is my favourite TBT member.


Unsure if you're being serious lol but thanks!



Cent said:


> Cough cough, on topic.


Thank you, Cent.


----------



## Emilia

I'm very introverted and didn't really make any friends on here yet or interacted with people a lot, except trading and such, so I probably won't be mentioned here, but I can say that baileyanne94 really helped me when I hosted a turnip spike in my town, with mental support and defending me. We also talked quite nicely and decided to meet again, but I don't know if this will happen or not.. but still, I'm thankful for what she did and said


----------



## Isabella

I left tbt for quite a while, only checking up every few weeks or months even but i'm back and I do remember a lot of people, and there's a lot of new regulars here too o: 
I'll mention Chromie though cause he's awesome. 
Used to be pretty close with some that later left this place D:


----------



## Caius

Edited for personal reasons


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Kind of shocked I was mentioned as a favorite by one or two people.
I'mma be honest and say that made my day. 

I think I posted who my favorites were once, but I've made more friends so:
sunshinetea, shiro, a potato, jupiter/capella, mayor elsa, big forum user, epona, dollieclaire (even though she's not active anymore...), fallenchaoskitten, Reindeer, um... I don't know. There's a bunch of people I really like just for being nice and kind.


----------



## Solar

hopefully I can make more friends on here since ik I didn't really make anyone's list, but niightwind, Natty, and Yookey are pretty big ones.


----------



## MrPicklez

I really should make an updated list:

- Kildor
- Natty (My fellow Indy buddy <3)
- Ashtot
- Cory (Waifu <3)
- Vaati
- Sockhead
- Flop (Kisstoeflop is a thing people)
- Tom
- Thunder (One of the few people who actually got me to stick around after all the drama I went through when I joined the forums/IRC. I respect the Hell out of this guy)
- Mari (You know I gotcha)
- Sonicdude41
- Lauren (My little old lady, Maureen huehuehue)
- Gandalf/Bendalf (My favorite person on the forums, hands down. Me and this guy can have some of the weirdest and most down-to-earth conversations ever. I love this guy. Another person I respect the Hell out of)
- Reizo
- Jake
- CookingOkasan (Love me some cooking mama)
- Pally
- Minties (Come back ;_; )

That's pretty much it. Probably missed a person or two. Haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also reading through some of the pages, I didn't know so many people enjoyed my company ;-;


----------



## Zeiro

I needed to update mine!

~SockHead
~Thunder
~tsundere
~Chibi.Hoshi
~Jake.
~MrKisstoefur
~Javocado



MrKisstoefur said:


> - Reizo


----------



## Jamborenium

*ME MYSELF AND I*







Hyogo
Gamzee
Shiro
Joonbug
Shirohibiki
PurplPanda 
MisterEnigma


----------



## Capella

Okay I'm gonna update my list :3


Spoiler: My list no one cares about



Callaway, littlemissmarzipanmermaid, Juudai, Javi  Lafiel Nightray, p i p e r, poliwag0, purple888 shinkuzame roseforlando tinytaylor
ZuckerLoveLife Uxie and Pink mary ! c:


In no particular order


----------



## Flop

Spoiler: Spoiler



Andelsky
Bowie
dreamysnowx
FireNinja1
Fleaofdeath
PurplPanda
Emmatheweirdo
Heisenberg
Jake. 
Javocado
Kaiaa
Kenny
Kildor
Lassy
LittleBeary
Luckypinch
Lynn105
Maraiah
Melleia
MrKisstoefur
oath2order
Olive
PartyPoison 
Pudgybird
RedTropicalFish
Rosie11954
Thunder
Yui-Z




Just a few of many people I love on TBT    I know I forgot someone though, so please don't be offended if I didn't include you.  I'm typing this at 4 in the morning


----------



## Kildor

Flop said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Andelsky
> Bowie
> dreamysnowx
> FireNinja1
> Fleaofdeath
> PurplPanda
> Emmatheweirdo
> Heisenberg
> Jake.
> Javocado
> Kaiaa
> Kenny
> Kildor
> Lassy
> LittleBeary
> Luckypinch
> Lynn105
> Maraiah
> Melleia
> MrKisstoefur
> oath2order
> Olive
> PartyPoison
> Pudgybird
> RedTropicalFish
> Rosie11954
> Thunder
> Yui-Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just a few of many people I love on TBT    I know I forgot someone though, so please don't be offended if I didn't include you.  I'm typing this at 4 in the morning



Flop ily too


----------



## Flop

Kildor said:


> Flop ily too



Open up that Kildoor <3


----------



## Lauren

Cent said:


> I just realized I actually haven't posted my favorites here.
> 
> Probably because I don't want to offend anyone. I like a lot of different people for different reasons.
> 
> *Alice*: I like the level of deep, understanding conversations we're able to have. Even with our age gap it feels like I'm talking to someone I've known since I was a kid and don't have to hide anything that I'm thinking about, because chances are you know what I'm going through. Both of us are awful at real support, but we've got a familiarity that makes everything easier to handle, where we can understand so much more without saying half of what we usually have to. I want nothing but the best for you, and hope that things start working out more in your life. If there's anything else I can do for you, I'll certainly try.
> 
> *ProfGallows*: Pretty much the same as Alice, but you've been there for years. I remember us staying up for three days talking on skype, being dumb together, and even going through some stuff that may have changed the way we act around others forever. You know my deepest, darkest secrets, and have never judged me for anything. You've always been there, through thick and thin, and I'm really glad that you were my first friend on TBT.
> 
> *Jubs/Justin*: I don't know anyone I can count on more when I need something done, or an honest opinion. You're brutally honest and it's wonderful (sometimes) to know that you're there keeping me stable. You've done me more favors than I can count, and I'm honored to have the chance to officially work with you. As a friend, you're hilarious, and most of the time laughter is the best medicine.
> 
> *Thunder*: The funniest guy I know. Minecraft would never be as fun as it is without a little thunderstorm.
> 
> *Jas0n*: Jason.. dear god Jason. You're absolutely amazing.. I can't even describe how much I miss talking to you daily. When I was starving you saved me by helping me provide for myself, you're a good reference, you're always willing to help me as much as you can, and I would bend over backwards and crawl to China to pay you back. I wish there was something I could do to make your days easier so you don't have to work so hard.. if for no other reason so that I could selfishly steal that time away.
> 
> There's more but that's it for the personalized <3's
> Kaiaa
> AndyB
> Sockhead
> Gandalf
> Oath2Order
> VillageDweller
> Lauren
> Trundle
> 
> These are honestly just my closest of friends. If you're not here please don't be offended.



I am going to take this post and raise it high and be happy for ever


----------



## staticistic1114

MrKisstoefur said:


> I really should make an updated list:
> 
> - Kildor
> - Natty (My fellow Indy buddy <3)
> - Ashtot
> - Cory (Waifu <3)
> - Vaati
> - Sockhead
> - Flop (Kisstoeflop is a thing people)
> - Tom
> - Thunder (One of the few people who actually got me to stick around after all the drama I went through when I joined the forums/IRC. I respect the Hell out of this guy)
> - Mari (You know I gotcha)
> - Sonicdude41
> - Lauren (My little old lady, Maureen huehuehue)
> - Gandalf/Bendalf (My favorite person on the forums, hands down. Me and this guy can have some of the weirdest and most down-to-earth conversations ever. I love this guy. Another person I respect the Hell out of)
> - Reizo
> - Jake
> - CookingOkasan (Love me some cooking mama)
> - Pally
> - Minties (Come back ;_; )
> 
> That's pretty much it. Probably missed a person or two. Haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also reading through some of the pages, I didn't know so many people enjoyed my company ;-;



*cry cry* at least I'm in yur siggy ;w;<//3


----------



## Shirohibiki

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Kind of shocked I was mentioned as a favorite by one or two people.
> I'mma be honest and say that made my day.
> 
> I think I posted who my favorites were once, but I've made more friends so:
> sunshinetea, shiro, a potato, jupiter/capella, mayor elsa, big forum user, epona, dollieclaire (even though she's not active anymore...), fallenchaoskitten, Reindeer, um... I don't know. There's a bunch of people I really like just for being nice and kind.





kayocalypse said:


> *ME MYSELF AND I*
> Hyogo
> Gamzee
> Shiro
> Joonbug
> Shirohibiki
> PurplPanda
> MisterEnigma



smooches <333 yall are too nice to me, really. i am deeply grateful for every list that ive been and i hope everyone knows theyre all on my hearts list


----------



## Nerd House

*Guess I can update, it's been about 30 pages since I last posted here.

No particular order:

staticistic1114
Shirohibiki
Heisenberg
Farobi
iTookYourWaffles
Chromie
Hyogo
*


----------



## staticistic1114

Adol the Red said:


> *Guess I can update, it's been about 30 pages since I last posted here.
> 
> No particular order:
> 
> staticistic1114
> Shirohibiki
> Heisenberg
> Farobi
> iTookYourWaffles
> Chromie
> Hyogo
> *



I don't care if its in no particular order, I'm first on the list TwT
owh dear, so flattering!! *hug* I love you, too~~
but seriously people, stop mentioning me


----------



## Nerd House

staticistic1114 said:


> but seriously people, stop mentioning me



*That'll never happen, because you'll never stop being awesome.*


----------



## Kildor

staticistic1114 said:


> but seriously people, stop mentioning me



Alright, if that is what you wish.


----------



## staticistic1114

Adol the Red said:


> *That'll never happen, because you'll never stop being awesome.*



oi stahp, listen to Kildor


----------



## Shirohibiki

Adol the Red said:


> *Guess I can update, it's been about 30 pages since I last posted here.
> 
> No particular order:
> 
> staticistic1114
> Shirohibiki
> Heisenberg
> Farobi
> iTookYourWaffles
> Chromie
> Hyogo
> *



smooches ;v; thank you/// youre very sweet <3333


----------



## Zanessa

Most of the mods are cool with me. Both the admins are cool, too.
Don't really have too many favorite users, but like pengutango and Yookey are some.. Willow and Novi are, too. Hound00med is one as well...

MattKimura will always be my #1 favorite though.


----------



## Naiad

Capella said:


> Okay I'm gonna update my list :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My list no one cares about
> 
> 
> 
> Callaway, littlemissmarzipanmermaid, Juudai, Javi  Lafiel Nightray, p i p e r, poliwag0, purple888 shinkuzame roseforlando tinytaylor
> ZuckerLoveLife Uxie and Pink mary ! c:
> 
> 
> In no particular order



<3
Seriously, I love all of you guys OnO I can't really pick favorites, since you all help me build up my town x3 (Especially you guys that buy from by shop > u <)


----------



## Stalfos

I like Stalfos, he's a pretty cool guy. He's also stunningly handsome. Too bad he's taken. :/


----------



## Kildor

Stalfos said:


> I like Stalfos, he's a pretty cool guy. He's also stunningly handsome. Too bad he's taken. :/



I like you Stalfos


----------



## Stalfos

Kildor said:


> I like you Stalfos



That makes two of us.

Just kidding. I like you too.


----------



## Nkosazana

Me myself and I
That's all I got in the end
That's what I found out 
And it ain't no need to cry
I took a vow that from now on
I'm gonna be my own best friend </3

;_;


----------



## Kildor

Nkosazana said:


> Me myself and I
> That's all I got in the end
> That's what I found out
> And it ain't no need to cry
> I took a vow that from now on
> I'm gonna be my own best friend </3
> 
> ;_;



When you feel down, remember that the Kildoor is always open <3


----------



## Nkosazana

Kildor said:


> When you feel down, remember that the Kildoor is always open <3


----------



## Yui Z

Nkosazana said:


> Me myself and I
> That's all I got in the end
> That's what I found out
> And it ain't no need to cry
> I took a vow that from now on
> I'm gonna be my own best friend </3
> 
> ;_;


Aren't you forgetting someone else? Here's a hint: Her username starts with Y and ends in ui. :c


----------



## Nkosazana

Yui Z said:


> Aren't you forgetting someone else? Here's a hint: Her username starts with Y and ends in ui. :c



Humm thats a hard one...is it Yui?? :O


----------



## Yui Z

Nkosazana said:


> Humm thats a hard one...is it Yui?? :O



Oops, I think I made it too obvious... :S Anyway I class you as one of my favorite people on TBT. Especially with your amazing afro!


----------



## Kildor

Nkosazana said:


> Humm thats a hard one...is it Yui?? :O



Its YKildorui 

Im just kidding Yui u da bomb


----------



## Ace Marvel

I'd rather not say names (out of fear I wont say someone's), but everyone that has helped me would be on this list, so you know who you are!

Also if anyone said my name (which I doubt) Thank you, it means a lot!!


----------



## Nkosazana

Yui Z said:


> Oops, I think I made it too obvious... :S Anyway I class you as one of my favorite people on TBT. Especially with your amazing afro!



Ninja'd 3 times in a row wat o.o
Awwwh you approve of my froo ;_; your on my list of sassy sloths now
Im so happeh!!


----------



## Cory

MrKisstoefur said:


> I really should make an updated list:
> 
> - Kildor
> - Natty (My fellow Indy buddy <3)
> - Ashtot
> - Cory (Waifu <3)
> - Vaati
> - Sockhead
> - Flop (Kisstoeflop is a thing people)
> - Tom
> - Thunder (One of the few people who actually got me to stick around after all the drama I went through when I joined the forums/IRC. I respect the Hell out of this guy)
> - Mari (You know I gotcha)
> - Sonicdude41
> - Lauren (My little old lady, Maureen huehuehue)
> - Gandalf/Bendalf (My favorite person on the forums, hands down. Me and this guy can have some of the weirdest and most down-to-earth conversations ever. I love this guy. Another person I respect the Hell out of)
> - Reizo
> - Jake
> - CookingOkasan (Love me some cooking mama)
> - Pally
> - Minties (Come back ;_; )
> 
> That's pretty much it. Probably missed a person or two. Haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also reading through some of the pages, I didn't know so many people enjoyed my company ;-;



Love you too honey. I'll make an updated list. 

My favorite of the favorite

Kisstoefur
Oath
Superpenguin 
Trundle
Ashtot
Tina
Kaiaa
Jubs
Thunder
Alice
Gandalf


----------



## ShinySandwich

Cory said:


> Love you too honey. I'll make an updated list.
> 
> My favorite of the favorite
> 
> Kisstoefur
> Oath
> Superpenguin
> Trundle
> Ashtot
> Tina
> Kaiaa
> Jubs
> Thunder
> Alice
> Gandalf


OMG I hate you Cory


----------



## Big Forum User

I know a lot of nice and good members. I already made MY list, and I'm in how many other ones? 1?


----------



## Trundle

don't worry everyone I already know I'm all your favourites


----------



## Kildor

Trundle said:


> don't worry everyone I already know I'm all your favourites



Favorites : AidenNook


----------



## easpa

My boy Harry VillageDweller is the only person on TBT I talk to regularly. That 6+ foot goliath is a pretty chill guy. <3 I even bought him some steam games that he's never played.


----------



## pokecrysis

Pachireecko said:


> My boy Harry.


the **** man?


----------



## easpa

pokecrysis said:


> the **** man?



And of course Jack pokecrysis. He's pretty alright too I guess.


----------



## tinytaylor

Capella said:


> Okay I'm gonna update my list :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My list no one cares about
> 
> 
> 
> Callaway, littlemissmarzipanmermaid, Juudai, Javi  Lafiel Nightray, p i p e r, poliwag0, purple888 shinkuzame roseforlando tinytaylor
> ZuckerLoveLife Uxie and Pink mary ! c:
> 
> 
> In no particular order


awww <3
i'm so happy i made a fave list


----------



## Ashtot

Hmmmm...


----------



## Lauren

Ashtot said:


> My favourite members (in no particular order):
> 
> Chris
> Aiden
> Tina
> Trent
> Han
> Zara
> Rosie
> Alice
> Elise
> Andrew
> Josiah
> Amanda
> Olive
> Lauren
> Mari
> Nick
> Robin
> Kayla
> Jamie
> 
> Best people. <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3



Aw, I can't be bothered finding my post but you're on it. #superkawaiiashtonchan


----------



## Pathetic

ahh i cant pick favorites
{thnx ashtot ilyt <3} 

but harry is a dweeb <3


----------



## MrPicklez

Ashtot said:


> My favourite members (in no particular order):
> 
> Chris
> Aiden
> Tina
> Trent
> Han
> Zara
> Rosie
> Alice
> Elise
> Andrew
> Josiah
> Amanda
> Olive
> Lauren
> Mari
> Nick
> Robin
> Kayla
> Jamie
> Tyler
> 
> Best people. <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3



But there is more than one Chris, Ash!


----------



## pokecrysis

hot and I had a bad start but they are currently my fave member!

<3 love you brah <3


----------



## oath2order

Alrighty so after a month, with all the people I talk to these days

*Jeremy*
Even though you are derpy in mafia (I'll clarify this after the end of Mini Mafia X if I remember to), you're awesome.

*Tina*
Gurl you are like the most helpful person ever. You give great advice and honestly, you rock.

*Jennifer*
Yeah you've left and I'll miss you. Sure I don't always agree with how you view things on the forum but I still think you're cool nonetheless.

*pally*
no you suck pally #shade You're cool.

*Alice*
You don't suck at mafia stop saying you do. You're great to talk to, and maybe we aren't THAT close, like gurl, we friends and all but yeah. Not the closest of friends but close.

*Kaiaa*
I'm only listing you here you so you don't break my legs.

*Superpenguin*
You suck and you're cool. That is all.

And plenty of other people
Minties
makkine/alise/elise/elise-/whatever the hell your name is
Truffle
Trundle/GopherManSupreme
Ashtot
Flop
Lauren
MrKisstoefur (only you. Not your beard which is a separate entity )
Cory


----------



## Bowie

I love everyone. I mean, I think it's wrong to single out people. I would hate for someone to get all upset if I didn't include them in a list of people I like.


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> Flop



*honored*

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> I love everyone. I mean, I think it's wrong to single out people. I would hate for someone to get all upset if I didn't include them in a list of people I like.



This is my problem.


----------



## PurplPanda

Ok big list incoming:


Spoiler: Favorites



gamzee
Shirohibiki
kayocalypse
debinoresu
Andelsky
Olive(where you at gurl i miss u)
epona
Yui-Z
Flop
Tina
MisterEnigma
Aerious
staticistic1114
Aerious
AppleCracker
BubbleRadius
ccemuka
Chocolie
Ashtot
CommanderLeahShepard
dreamysnowx
sn0wxyuki
Dinomates
F L a K e
Farbobi
FireNinja1
Cent
Gizmodo
Hazel_Nut
Jae
Hyogo
Jawile
Javocado
Karen(come back!)
Kit
Lithia
marii
LittleBeary
lucyhartfilia
Natty
Princess
RoughInTheDiamond


I'm sorry if I left you out, but pretty sure I got everyone!


----------



## Kildor

PurplPanda said:


> Ok big list incoming:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Favorites
> 
> 
> 
> gamzee
> Shirohibiki
> kayocalypse
> debinoresu
> Andelsky
> Olive(where you at gurl i miss u)
> epona
> Yui-Z
> Flop
> Tina
> MisterEnigma
> Aerious
> staticistic1114
> Aerious
> AppleCracker
> BubbleRadius
> ccemuka
> Chocolie
> Ashtot
> CommanderLeahShepard
> dreamysnowx
> sn0wxyuki
> Dinomates
> F L a K e
> Farbobi
> FireNinja1
> Cent
> Gizmodo
> Hazel_Nut
> Jae
> Hyogo
> Jawile
> Javocado
> Karen(come back!)
> Kit
> Lithia
> marii
> LittleBeary
> lucyhartfilia
> Natty
> Princess
> RoughInTheDiamond
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I left you out, but pretty sure I got everyone!



Purpl after all we've been through in Newbie Mafia..


----------



## PurplPanda

Kildor said:


> Purpl after all we've been through in Newbie Mafia..


You bandwagoned on me 



PurplPanda said:


> Ok big list incoming:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Favorites
> 
> 
> 
> gamzee
> Shirohibiki
> kayocalypse
> debinoresu
> Andelsky
> Olive(where you at gurl i miss u)
> epona
> Yui-Z
> Flop
> Tina
> MisterEnigma
> Aerious
> staticistic1114
> Aerious
> AppleCracker
> BubbleRadius
> ccemuka
> Chocolie
> Ashtot
> CommanderLeahShepard
> dreamysnowx
> sn0wxyuki
> Dinomates
> F L a K e
> Farbobi
> FireNinja1
> Cent
> Gizmodo
> Hazel_Nut
> Jae
> Hyogo
> Jawile
> Javocado
> Karen(come back!)
> Kit
> Lithia
> marii
> LittleBeary
> lucyhartfilia
> Natty
> Princess
> RoughInTheDiamond
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I left you out, but pretty sure I got everyone!


and Kildor and everyone here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-TBT-members&p=2906654&viewfull=1#post2906654


----------



## Capella

ok updating my list again 


Spoiler: my list no one cares about *UPDATED*



littlemissmarzipanmermaid, pinkmary, kildor, benmj *omg sorry got your name wrong*,tinytaylor,  Princess, Lafiel nightray,staticistic1114, c a l l a w a y Aerious, uhh everyone else on my old list <3


yay ever since I joined the irc I made a lot of new friends thank you everyone


----------



## Kildor

PurplPanda said:


> You bandwagoned on me
> 
> 
> and Kildor and everyone here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...-TBT-members&p=2906654&viewfull=1#post2906654



Purplpanda lycnhed day 1


----------



## Aerious

PurplPanda said:


> Ok big list incoming:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Favorites
> 
> 
> 
> gamzee
> Shirohibiki
> kayocalypse
> debinoresu
> Andelsky
> Olive(where you at gurl i miss u)
> epona
> Yui-Z
> Flop
> Tina
> MisterEnigma
> Aerious
> staticistic1114
> Aerious
> AppleCracker
> BubbleRadius
> ccemuka
> Chocolie
> Ashtot
> CommanderLeahShepard
> dreamysnowx
> sn0wxyuki
> Dinomates
> F L a K e
> Farbobi
> FireNinja1
> Cent
> Gizmodo
> Hazel_Nut
> Jae
> Hyogo
> Jawile
> Javocado
> Karen(come back!)
> Kit
> Lithia
> marii
> LittleBeary
> lucyhartfilia
> Natty
> Princess
> RoughInTheDiamond
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I left you out, but pretty sure I got everyone!


I was listed twice best


----------



## Marii

oath2order said:


> *Superpenguin*
> You suck and you're cool. That is all.



I'm shipping it

also, </3


----------



## Alice

PurplPanda said:


> Ok big list incoming:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Favorites
> 
> 
> 
> gamzee
> Shirohibiki
> kayocalypse
> debinoresu
> Andelsky
> Olive(where you at gurl i miss u)
> epona
> Yui-Z
> Flop
> Tina
> MisterEnigma
> Aerious
> staticistic1114
> Aerious
> AppleCracker
> BubbleRadius
> ccemuka
> Chocolie
> Ashtot
> CommanderLeahShepard
> dreamysnowx
> sn0wxyuki
> Dinomates
> F L a K e
> Farbobi
> FireNinja1
> Cent
> Gizmodo
> Hazel_Nut
> Jae
> Hyogo
> Jawile
> Javocado
> Karen(come back!)
> Kit
> Lithia
> marii
> LittleBeary
> lucyhartfilia
> Natty
> Princess
> RoughInTheDiamond
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I left you out, but pretty sure I got everyone!



Doesn't include me. Why am I doing the post search links for your mafia? Oh well, it'll be a big help to everyone else.


----------



## Rodeo

Tinytaylor, Jun,  IncendiaryPyro, and myself of course.


----------



## MrPicklez

oath2order said:


> Alrighty so after a month, with all the people I talk to these days
> 
> *Jeremy*
> Even though you are derpy in mafia (I'll clarify this after the end of Mini Mafia X if I remember to), you're awesome.
> 
> *Tina*
> Gurl you are like the most helpful person ever. You give great advice and honestly, you rock.
> 
> *Jennifer*
> Yeah you've left and I'll miss you. Sure I don't always agree with how you view things on the forum but I still think you're cool nonetheless.
> 
> *pally*
> no you suck pally #shade You're cool.
> 
> *Alice*
> You don't suck at mafia stop saying you do. You're great to talk to, and maybe we aren't THAT close, like gurl, we friends and all but yeah. Not the closest of friends but close.
> 
> *Kaiaa*
> I'm only listing you here you so you don't break my legs.
> 
> *Superpenguin*
> You suck and you're cool. That is all.
> 
> And plenty of other people
> Minties
> makkine/alise/elise/elise-/whatever the hell your name is
> Truffle
> Trundle/GopherManSupreme
> Ashtot
> Flop
> Lauren
> *]MrKisstoefur*(only you. Not your beard which is a separate entity )
> Cory



I cried a little.


----------



## epona

aerious
pally
sockhead
mozzarellasticks
 and evry1 i said before


----------



## Laurina

Dark.


----------



## Aerious

epona said:


> aerious
> pally
> sockhead
> mozzarellasticks
> and evry1 i said before


PWNT


----------



## Chromie

I don't know anyone. ;v;


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Not Aerious. Or epona.


----------



## epona

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Not Aerious. Or epona.



lame cheesy snack


----------



## Cariad

I'm just gonna add some more...

Flake :} <333
Yui 
Avalon ly sissy
Purpl
Aerious
Capella
Epona
Bowie
Tina
Superpenguin
Villagedweller 


Some of my newer besties. I probably missed someone


----------



## Chromie

MissNoodle said:


> I'm just gonna add some more...
> 
> Flake :} <333
> Yui
> Avalon ly sissy
> Purpl
> Aerious
> Capella
> Epona
> Bowie
> Tina
> Superpenguin
> Villagedweller
> 
> 
> Some of my newer besties. I probably missed someone



You missed me.


----------



## staticistic1114

PurplPanda said:


> Ok big list incoming:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Favorites
> 
> 
> 
> gamzee
> Shirohibiki
> kayocalypse
> debinoresu
> Andelsky
> Olive(where you at gurl i miss u)
> epona
> Yui-Z
> Flop
> Tina
> MisterEnigma
> Aerious
> *staticistic1114*
> Aerious
> AppleCracker
> BubbleRadius
> ccemuka
> Chocolie
> Ashtot
> CommanderLeahShepard
> dreamysnowx
> sn0wxyuki
> Dinomates
> F L a K e
> Farbobi
> FireNinja1
> Cent
> Gizmodo
> Hazel_Nut
> Jae
> Hyogo
> Jawile
> Javocado
> Karen(come back!)
> Kit
> Lithia
> marii
> LittleBeary
> lucyhartfilia
> Natty
> Princess
> RoughInTheDiamond
> 
> 
> I'm sorry if I left you out, but pretty sure I got everyone!





Capella said:


> ok updating my list again
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my list no one cares about *UPDATED*
> 
> 
> 
> littlemissmarzipanmermaid, pinkmary, kildor, benmj *omg sorry got your name wrong*,tinytaylor,  Princess, Lafiel nightray,*staticistic1114*, c a l l a w a y Aerious, uhh everyone else on my old list <3
> 
> 
> yay ever since I joined the irc I made a lot of new friends thank you everyone



*cry cry*
I really love you♥♥

- - - Post Merge - - -



Rodeo said:


> Tinytaylor, Jun,  IncendiaryPyro, and myself of course.



okay you're not allowed to exclude me<//3


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

explosivo25


----------



## RhinoK

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> explosivo25



Probs you two since you like Total Drama <33


----------



## Jawile

littlebeary but we haven't talked recently ;n;


----------



## Kildor

I guess I'll update my list. It has been awhile. 

The list of people who I like/respect :

Mewmewmewms
Mariah (you are awesome, my friend.)
*Thunder* ( u so punny)
MrKissToeFur (your beard is a level beyond respect) 
ITookYourWaffles }
Farobi                      }  (Ily both no homo)
Capella( ily thanks for the collectible  )
Epona ( ily u gorgeous horse)
Yui Z (thanks for the 'hi' and 'hellos'  i also love talking to you ) 
*Sockhead* (u coolio)
oath2order(teehee)
Tina ( thanks for the great newbie mafia game  ) 
Lauren (one of my senpais)
Pally ( Pally-sama is princess 5ever)
Benmjy ( how could I forget the cool bro?)
Flop(dargblurgit ily stahp ninja'ing me every time Mitch)
Ashtot ( <3 ) 
CookingOkasan ( i got the hots for mama)
LuckyPinch 
Reindeer ( thanks bro :> )
Alice ( always be kildad)
*Cent* (modding like its hot)
Bowie ( Bowie always has the love)
ccemuka ( =) You're great at mafia, and thanks for the great game. Had fun  ) 
Jake.-san! ( you're really funny, and very kind as well! Thx friend! )
Aerious (You're really sweet and fun to talk to in the IRC  )
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - '

That's about it I think. I'll try to remember those who I have left out, and edit them into my post


----------



## Lauren

Kildor said:


> I guess I'll update my list. It has been awhile.
> 
> The list of people who I like/respect :
> 
> Mewmewmewms
> Mariah (you are awesome, my friend.)
> *Thunder* ( u so punny)
> MrKissToeFur (your beard is a level beyond respect)
> ITookYourWaffles }
> Farobi                      }  (Ily both no homo)
> Capella( ily thanks for the collectible  )
> Epona ( ily u gorgeous horse)
> Yui Z (thanks for the 'hi' and 'hellos'  i also love talking to you )
> *Sockhead* (u coolio)
> oath2order(teehee)
> Tina ( thanks for the great newbie mafia game  )
> Lauren (one of my senpais)
> Pally ( Pally-sama is princess 5ever)
> Benmjy ( how could I forget the cool bro?)
> Flop(dargblurgit ily stahp ninja'ing me every time Mitch)
> Ashtot ( <3 )
> CookingOkasan ( i got the hots for mama)
> LuckyPinch
> Reindeer ( thanks bro :> )
> Alice ( always be kildad)
> *Cent* (modding like its hot)
> Bowie ( Bowie always has the love)
> ccemuka ( =) You're great at mafia, and thanks for the great game. Had fun  )
> Jake.-san! ( you're really funny, and very kind as well! Thx friend! )
> Aerious (You're really sweet and fun to talk to in the IRC  )
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - '
> 
> That's about it I think. I'll try to remember those who I have left out, and edit them into my post


Aw baby I didn't realise you liked me!


----------



## Yui Z

Kildor said:


> I guess I'll update my list. It has been awhile.
> 
> The list of people who I like/respect :
> 
> Mewmewmewms
> Mariah (you are awesome, my friend.)
> *Thunder* ( u so punny)
> MrKissToeFur (your beard is a level beyond respect)
> ITookYourWaffles }
> Farobi                      }  (Ily both no homo)
> Capella( ily thanks for the collectible  )
> Epona ( ily u gorgeous horse)
> Yui Z (thanks for the 'hi' and 'hellos'  i also love talking to you )
> *Sockhead* (u coolio)
> oath2order(teehee)
> Tina ( thanks for the great newbie mafia game  )
> Lauren (one of my senpais)
> Pally ( Pally-sama is princess 5ever)
> Benmjy ( how could I forget the cool bro?)
> Flop(dargblurgit ily stahp ninja'ing me every time Mitch)
> Ashtot ( <3 )
> CookingOkasan ( i got the hots for mama)
> LuckyPinch
> Reindeer ( thanks bro :> )
> Alice ( always be kildad)
> *Cent* (modding like its hot)
> Bowie ( Bowie always has the love)
> ccemuka ( =) You're great at mafia, and thanks for the great game. Had fun  )
> Jake.-san! ( you're really funny, and very kind as well! Thx friend! )
> Aerious (You're really sweet and fun to talk to in the IRC  )
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - '
> 
> That's about it I think. I'll try to remember those who I have left out, and edit them into my post



Makes me blush seeing people mention me here. <3 Thank you.


----------



## oath2order

LaurinaMN said:


> Dark.



otp.


----------



## Zura

Capella said:


> ok updating my list again
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my list no one cares about *UPDATED*
> 
> 
> 
> littlemissmarzipanmermaid, pinkmary, kildor, benmj *omg sorry got your name wrong*,tinytaylor,  Princess, Lafiel nightray,staticistic1114, c a l l a w a y Aerious, uhh everyone else on my old list <3
> 
> 
> yay ever since I joined the irc I made a lot of new friends thank you everyone



I thought we were friends :|


----------



## Navi

Skyguy and Juudai <3


----------



## Flop

Erry'one


----------



## Atsushicchi

Pretty much everyone


----------



## Trundle

oath2order said:


> Alrighty so after a month, with all the people I talk to these days
> 
> *Jeremy*
> Even though you are derpy in mafia (I'll clarify this after the end of Mini Mafia X if I remember to), you're awesome.
> 
> *Tina*
> Gurl you are like the most helpful person ever. You give great advice and honestly, you rock.
> 
> *Jennifer*
> Yeah you've left and I'll miss you. Sure I don't always agree with how you view things on the forum but I still think you're cool nonetheless.
> 
> *pally*
> no you suck pally #shade You're cool.
> 
> *Alice*
> You don't suck at mafia stop saying you do. You're great to talk to, and maybe we aren't THAT close, like gurl, we friends and all but yeah. Not the closest of friends but close.
> 
> *Kaiaa*
> I'm only listing you here you so you don't break my legs.
> 
> *Superpenguin*
> You suck and you're cool. That is all.
> 
> And plenty of other people
> Minties
> makkine/alise/elise/elise-/whatever the hell your name is
> Truffle
> Trundle/*GopherManSupreme*
> Ashtot
> Flop
> Lauren
> MrKisstoefur (only you. Not your beard which is a separate entity )
> Cory



aww oathypoos


----------



## fairyring

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Kind of shocked I was mentioned as a favorite by one or two people.
> I'mma be honest and say that made my day.
> 
> I think I posted who my favorites were once, but I've made more friends so:
> sunshinetea, shiro, a potato, jupiter/capella, mayor elsa, big forum user, epona, dollieclaire (even though she's not active anymore...), fallenchaoskitten, Reindeer, um... I don't know. There's a bunch of people I really like just for being nice and kind.



just saw this eee ily marzi!

marzipan is my favorite member <3


----------



## JellyDitto

Purplpanda and apotato. 2 coolest people ever


----------



## Aerious

MozzarellaSticks said:


> Not Aerious. Or epona.


how rude (i love you)

- - - Post Merge - - -



MissNoodle said:


> I'm just gonna add some more...
> 
> Flake :} <333
> Yui
> Avalon ly sissy
> Purpl
> Aerious
> Capella
> Epona
> Bowie
> Tina
> Superpenguin
> Villagedweller
> 
> 
> Some of my newer besties. I probably missed someone



<3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kildor said:


> I guess I'll update my list. It has been awhile.
> 
> The list of people who I like/respect :
> 
> Aerious (You're really sweet and fun to talk to in the IRC  )
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - '
> 
> That's about it I think. I'll try to remember those who I have left out, and edit them into my post


<3<3<3 aw I love u ur so sweet


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I don't have a bestie. You're all my friends.


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Bowie said:


> I love everyone. I mean, I think it's wrong to single out people. I would hate for someone to get all upset if I didn't include them in a list of people I like.



Agreed!


----------



## L. Lawliet

mary is pretty cool. so is jake. i like a lot of people here, just cant think of them all


----------



## Solar

Ever since going on IRC I have made so many friends!!! Here's my current list:

*Thunder* (senpai!!!)
Kildor (my fave cool bro)
Pally (i just love you)
Capella (bae with the best art skills)
Natty (bff since day 1 <3)
*Kaiaa* (You've done more for me than anyone else here. thank you!!)
epona (you're unforgettable in the best way possible)
Ashtot (LoL partners )
Gingersnap (I have my own tumblr now thanks to you!)
alise (i'm sorry about your life alert)
Cory (for introducing me to IRC!)
Alice (the best person ever to be on IRC and im honored to be in her presence)

I'm betting I forgot people but if I remember I'll add you in. You guys are amazing, thank you <3


----------



## Capella

Benmjy said:


> Ever since going on IRC I have made so many friends!!! Here's my current list:
> 
> *Thunder* (senpai!!!)
> Kildor (my fave cool bro)
> Pally (i just love you)
> Capella (bae with the best art skills)
> Natty (bff since day 1 <3)
> *Kaiaa* (You've done more for me than anyone else here. thank you!!)
> epona (you're unforgettable in the best way possible)
> Ashtot (LoL partners )
> Gingersnap (I have my own tumblr now thanks to you!)
> alise (i'm sorry about your life alert)
> 
> I'm betting I forgot people but if I remember I'll add you in. You guys are amazing, thank you <3


//cries because I am actually on someones list


----------



## Alice

Benmjy said:


> Ever since going on IRC I have made so many friends!!! Here's my current list:
> 
> *Thunder* (senpai!!!)
> Kildor (my fave cool bro)
> Pally (i just love you)
> Capella (bae with the best art skills)
> Natty (bff since day 1 <3)
> *Kaiaa* (You've done more for me than anyone else here. thank you!!)
> epona (you're unforgettable in the best way possible)
> Ashtot (LoL partners )
> Gingersnap (I have my own tumblr now thanks to you!)
> alise (i'm sorry about your life alert)
> 
> I'm betting I forgot people but if I remember I'll add you in. You guys are amazing, thank you <3



Oh. ok then.


----------



## Solar

Alice said:


> Oh. ok then.



i'm sorry!! I knew i forgot someone >.< Alice i love you so much, i added you


----------



## Byngo

Benmjy said:


> Ever since going on IRC I have made so many friends!!! Here's my current list:
> 
> *Thunder* (senpai!!!)
> Kildor (my fave cool bro)
> Pally (i just love you)
> Capella (bae with the best art skills)
> Natty (bff since day 1 <3)
> *Kaiaa* (You've done more for me than anyone else here. thank you!!)
> epona (you're unforgettable in the best way possible)
> Ashtot (LoL partners )
> Gingersnap (I have my own tumblr now thanks to you!)
> alise (i'm sorry about your life alert)
> Cory (for introducing me to IRC!)
> Alice (the best person ever to be on IRC and im honored to be in her presence)
> 
> I'm betting I forgot people but if I remember I'll add you in. You guys are amazing, thank you <3



I love you <3


----------



## Capella

Vaati said:


> I thought we were friends :|



omg sorry ;-; we are friends swears
ok final list 
*Kildor- My home boy 
Benmj-My bae  (oops got your name wrong)
C a l l a w a y- Fave girl 
Aerious- yah fool 
littlemissmarzipanmermaid- A great and mature friend 
alise or elise - wutever 
Vaati - irc buddy 
ShinySandiwch: NERD 
Myles-really rad 
staticistic1114- A cool person 
MissNoodle- real mature 
Javocado- don't need explaining too fab 
Flop- Really friendly 
Lafiel Nightray- Good friend 
Princess/Pally- Fun to hang around  
TinyTaylor- Hilarious 
Yui Z- A great gal
Nagedasanai- kawaii friend
in-a-pickle- cool as a cucumber
epona- too majestic 
People in the irc *

Everyone else on my previous list


----------



## MrPicklez

Kildor said:


> I guess I'll update my list. It has been awhile.
> 
> The list of people who I like/respect :
> 
> Mewmewmewms
> Mariah (you are awesome, my friend.)
> *Thunder* ( u so punny)
> MrKissToeFur (your beard is a level beyond respect)
> ITookYourWaffles }
> Farobi                      }  (Ily both no homo)
> Capella( ily thanks for the collectible  )
> Epona ( ily u gorgeous horse)
> Yui Z (thanks for the 'hi' and 'hellos'  i also love talking to you )
> *Sockhead* (u coolio)
> oath2order(teehee)
> Tina ( thanks for the great newbie mafia game  )
> Lauren (one of my senpais)
> Pally ( Pally-sama is princess 5ever)
> Benmjy ( how could I forget the cool bro?)
> Flop(dargblurgit ily stahp ninja'ing me every time Mitch)
> Ashtot ( <3 )
> CookingOkasan ( i got the hots for mama)
> LuckyPinch
> Reindeer ( thanks bro :> )
> Alice ( always be kildad)
> *Cent* (modding like its hot)
> Bowie ( Bowie always has the love)
> ccemuka ( =) You're great at mafia, and thanks for the great game. Had fun  )
> Jake.-san! ( you're really funny, and very kind as well! Thx friend! )
> Aerious (You're really sweet and fun to talk to in the IRC  )
> - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - '
> 
> That's about it I think. I'll try to remember those who I have left out, and edit them into my post



I am honored.


----------



## Goldenapple

Too many.. XD

Thunder-annoying on Quack,before the mods come
Kaiaa-very helpful when I don't know what to do
Cutiepiecat-BEST Friend since day 1 <3
Flop-the fish that has feathers,likes cake,flies ,and won't give me a white feather
Smith-the person who likes apples (I'm the apple) 
Applebittercrumble-helped me in time of need 
Jennifer-helps me keep calm ;D
Dreamysnowx-BFF <3

and a lot more.


----------



## Thunder

Benmjy said:


> *Thunder* (senpai!!!)











Goldenapple said:


> Thunder-annoying on Quack,before the mods come



...Thanks?


----------



## Myles

thunder ur cool <3

literally everyone i've met here is so gr8 ily guys


----------



## staticistic1114

Capella said:


> omg sorry ;-; we are friends swears
> ok final list
> Kildor- My home boy
> Benmj-My bae  (oops got your name wrong)
> C a l l a w a y- Fave girl
> Aerious- yah fool
> littlemissmarzipanmermaid- A great and mature friend
> Vaati - irc buddy
> Myles-really rad
> *staticistic1114- A cool person *
> MissNoodle- real mature
> PinkMary- First friend on here
> Flop- Really friendly
> Lafiel Nightray- Good friend
> Princess/Pally- Fun to hang around
> TinyTaylor- Hilarious
> Yui Z- A great gal
> epona- too majestic
> People in the irc
> 
> Everyone else on my previous list



I love you
really, I do


----------



## Cariad

Capella said:


> omg sorry ;-; we are friends swears
> ok final list
> Kildor- My home boy
> Benmj-My bae  (oops got your name wrong)
> C a l l a w a y- Fave girl
> Aerious- yah fool
> littlemissmarzipanmermaid- A great and mature friend
> Vaati - irc buddy
> Myles-really rad
> staticistic1114- A cool person
> MissNoodle- real mature
> PinkMary- First friend on here
> Flop- Really friendly
> Lafiel Nightray- Good friend
> Princess/Pally- Fun to hang around
> TinyTaylor- Hilarious
> Yui Z- A great gal
> epona- too majestic
> People in the irc
> 
> Everyone else on my previous list



Thanks, we all know I'm the maturist one here!


----------



## BungoTheElf

SHOUT OUT TO EVERYONE WHO MENTIONED ME ILY ALL <3


Spoiler: <3






Natty said:


> Lynn105





Alice said:


> Lynn105





Big Forum User said:


> Lynn105





Flop said:


> Lynn105





Yui Z said:


> - lynn105





Wolfie said:


> Lynn105





Horus said:


> Lynn





Tom said:


> - Lynn105





Lurrdoc said:


> Lynn105





Marii said:


> lynn





dreamysnowx said:


> lynn105





Flyffel said:


> lynn105





Ashtot said:


> Amanda






<33 I had a post here a long time ago with a list but I'm too lazy to add people onto it haha



oath2order said:


> -snip-



oath im crying :'(


----------



## Mercedes

Debinoresu, Shirohibiki, Gamzee, Hyogo, kildor, fabori, flop..

Sorry if I miss spelled your name


----------



## Explosivo25

I don't know many people here, but I'd have to say WeiMoote (kinda unfair since I know him from other places, but he's a really nice guy), Izzy Reincarnated (her posts are insane and I love them), and BowserFanGurl1999 (I think that's how it's spelled. She posts some really funny screenshots).


----------



## Hound00med

I've not posted here in ages, so I'ma post a new list <3



Spoiler: Cycle Buddies



Miss Ren?e
MissE
NAsh88
Pengutango
Yookey
DaCoSim
Willow
Augafey
Lady Loki
gnoixaim
TARDIS
Twilight Sparkle
Mooarya
Zoraluv
ZanessaGaily
Feliss
Melleia
Anjellie
straitjackt
Hazu/Candice





Spoiler: And all the other epics



Golden3DSGamer/TruexGentleman (could you go ahead and come back, yeah? )
Rubyy
sorrynotsorry
dreamysnowx
Shirobihiki
Dinomates
Farobi
Marii
rayquaza128
Lauren
SockHead
Kaiaa
Jennifer
Thunder
WolvesTundra
deardeer
Javocado
JellyBeans
Flop
Gizmodo
PrayingMantis10
Yui Z



I'm pretty sure I haven't missed anyone, but if I have, you know I love you <3


----------



## Yui Z

Hound00med said:


> Spoiler: And all the other epics
> 
> 
> 
> Golden3DSGamer/TruexGentleman (could you go ahead and come back, yeah? )
> Rubyy
> sorrynotsorry
> dreamyxsnow
> Shirobihiki
> Dinomates
> Farobi
> Marii
> rayquaza128
> Lauren
> SockHead
> Kaiaa
> Jennifer
> Thunder
> WolvesTundra
> deardeer
> Javocado
> JellyBeans
> Flop
> Gizmodo
> PrayingMantis10
> Yui Z
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I haven't missed anyone, but if I have, you know I love you <3



I made it onto you're list somehow, yay!


----------



## Zura

Ok I'm just going to make a list, sorry if I forgot you <3

SockHead - Were like brother
Lynn105 - Cutest person on TBT
staticistic1114 - You're marvelous 
Thunder - Pun lawd
Adol the Red - Always helpful
Bowie - You're very nice
Kildor - Very funny
DJ - My Pokemon buddy
Lassy - Helpful as well  
Kaiaa - You're the best Mod
Yui Z - Full of goodies 
Flop - Feather Fish
Alice - Ban Hammer 
ShinySandwich - My Buddy
MrKisstoefur - Your beard is Godly
oath2order - STOP
Capella - IRC buddy
AndyB - always funny
Cou - Very nice
rayquaza128 - 2nd to best person ever
Chillv - You're awesome
Sej - RIP
Kippla - The avatar
Hyogo - You will always be my little Espurr

Again sorry if I forgot you


----------



## gabbylovesrudy

me


----------



## PaperLuigi3

jvgsjeff

I've been following his blogs for a few weeks now and just found out he's on TBT and ACC as well.


----------



## cannedcommunism

Vaati said:


> Ok I'm just going to make a list, sorry if I forgot you <3
> 
> SockHead - Were like brother
> Lynn105 - Cutest person on TBT
> staticistic1114 - You're marvelous
> Thunder - Pun lawd
> Adol the Red - Always helpful
> Bowie - You're very nice
> Kildor - Very funny
> DJ - My Pokemon buddy
> Lassy - Helpful as well
> Kaiaa - You're the best Mod
> Yui Z - Full of goodies
> Flop - Feather Fish
> Alice - Ban Hammer
> ShinySandwich - My Buddy
> MrKisstoefur - Your beard is Godly
> oath2order - STOP
> Capella - IRC buddy
> AndyB - always funny
> Cou - Very nice
> rayquaza128 - 2nd to best person ever
> Chillv - You're awesome
> Sej - RIP
> Kippla - The avatar
> Hyogo - You will always be my little Espurr
> 
> Again sorry if I forgot you



You…don't have me?






Anyways:

Bowie: Never go wrong with Lady Gaga
uriri: Same as Bowie
CLS: DEATH NOOOOOTE
TCH: Raphemisa 5ever
LittleBeary: My long-lost sibling 
PurplPanda: Same as Bowie and uriri
FireNinja1: I know your home.
Vaati: Because it's ****ing Vaati.
JVGSjeff: You're blogs are amazin'
Jawile: Mom, can I join the military? There's a ship I want to ride called the S.S. Feindra!
Jubs: Admins.
Jer: I own this forum, you pleb.
oath2order: You're wearing sweatpants. It's Monday.
MrKisstoefur: Amazing beard, man.


----------



## staticistic1114

Vaati said:


> Ok I'm just going to make a list, sorry if I forgot you <3
> 
> SockHead - Were like brother
> Lynn105 - Cutest person on TBT
> *staticistic1114 - You're marvelous*
> Thunder - Pun lawd
> Adol the Red - Always helpful
> Bowie - You're very nice
> Kildor - Very funny
> DJ - My Pokemon buddy
> Lassy - Helpful as well
> Kaiaa - You're the best Mod
> Yui Z - Full of goodies
> Flop - Feather Fish
> Alice - Ban Hammer
> ShinySandwich - My Buddy
> MrKisstoefur - Your beard is Godly
> oath2order - STOP
> Capella - IRC buddy
> AndyB - always funny
> Cou - Very nice
> rayquaza128 - 2nd to best person ever
> Chillv - You're awesome
> Sej - RIP
> Kippla - The avatar
> Hyogo - You will always be my little Espurr
> 
> Again sorry if I forgot you



MARVELous.. I see what you did there 
ily yesyes <3


----------



## Javocado

Reizo & Thunder always my Smash boyz even though wi-fi is defunct 
Mystia even though she is inactive
Miya902 will forever be the homegurl
Dreamysnowx inactive as well but sweet
E t h e r e a l for being r e a l lol 
Kidor for always telling me i prophet like it's hot
Marii for appreciating my Antonio Banderas gif
Elise is cool bc Shellise
ShinySandwich is rad
Hound00med is savage
I'm a fan of SockHead
PurplPanda is awesome-o
Reindeer is a dear fellow
Relicum is a sweetheart
Shirohibiki is the nicest
Okasan bc sadboyz
Capella is cooler than a cucumber in alaska
whoever changed their username and i don't recognize you 
Anyone who interacts with me during MKM

I know I forgot some, but oh well, @ me.
Thank you for making the forums enjoyable everyone I listed.


----------



## Goldenapple

Thunder said:


> ...Thanks?



Np.


----------



## Nage

my 6 only friends and juudai
and xaxuzurai idk how to spell 
^ is rebecca


----------



## Kildor

Javocado said:


> Reizo & Thunder always my Smash boyz even though wi-fi is defunct
> Mystia even though she is inactive
> Miya902 will forever be the homegurl
> Dreamysnowx inactive as well but sweet
> E t h e r e a l for being r e a l lol
> Kidor for always telling me i prophet like it's hot
> Marii for appreciating my Antonio Banderas gif
> Elise is cool bc Shellise
> ShinySandwich is rad
> Hound00med is savage
> I'm a fan of SockHead
> PurplPanda is awesome-o
> Reindeer is a dear fellow
> Relicum is a sweetheart
> Shirohibiki is the nicest
> Okasan bc sadboyz
> Capella is cooler than a cucumber in alaska
> whoever changed their username and i don't recognize you
> Anyone who interacts with me during MKM
> 
> I know I forgot some, but oh well, @ me.
> Thank you for making the forums enjoyable everyone I listed.



Javocado is  my homeboy! 

Pls keep propheting like its hot.


----------



## Capella

Javocado said:


> Capella is cooler than a cucumber in alaska



<333333


----------



## CookingOkasan

Javocado said:


> Okasan bc sadboyz



we out here


----------



## Zura

Javocado said:


> Reizo & Thunder always my Smash boyz even though wi-fi is defunct
> Mystia even though she is inactive
> Miya902 will forever be the homegurl
> Dreamysnowx inactive as well but sweet
> E t h e r e a l for being r e a l lol
> Kidor for always telling me i prophet like it's hot
> Marii for appreciating my Antonio Banderas gif
> Elise is cool bc Shellise
> ShinySandwich is rad
> Hound00med is savage
> I'm a fan of SockHead
> PurplPanda is awesome-o
> Reindeer is a dear fellow
> Relicum is a sweetheart
> Shirohibiki is the nicest
> Okasan bc sadboyz
> Capella is cooler than a cucumber in alaska
> whoever changed their username and i don't recognize you
> Anyone who interacts with me during MKM
> 
> I know I forgot some, but oh well, @ me.
> Thank you for making the forums enjoyable everyone I listed.



I forgot you, Cooking and fox on my list


----------



## Byngo

Adding Aerious to my super duper friend list <3


----------



## Javocado

*throws Aerious on my list too*


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Spoiler: Updated List



- River
- Jen
- tsundere
- Thunder
- Jubs
- ProfGallows
- Rosie(numbers)
- Jer
- Lauren
- Pally
- Trundle
- Superpenguin
- Lynn105
- Cou
- Mari
- Zr388
- VillageDweller
- Kaiaa
- Ashtot
- MrKisstoefur
- oath2order
- Horus
- iLoveYou (rip Kayla 5ever)
- Natty
- Alice
- AND YOU



Look hardly even increased! So fun. c:


----------



## Marii

Tom said:


> Spoiler: Updated List
> 
> 
> 
> - River
> - Jen
> - tsundere
> - Thunder
> - Jubs
> - ProfGallows
> - Rosie(numbers)
> - Jer
> - Lauren
> - Pally
> - Trundle
> - Superpenguin
> - Lynn105
> - Cou
> - Zr388
> - VillageDweller
> - Kaiaa
> - Ashtot
> - MrKisstoefur
> - oath2order
> - Horus
> - iLoveYou (rip Kayla 5ever)
> - Natty
> - Alice
> - AND YOU
> 
> 
> 
> Look hardly even increased! So fun. c:



:'( i thot u luvd mi

loljk

I should really post an actual list
I apologize if it ends up being like miles long


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Marii said:


> :'( i thot u luvd mi
> 
> loljk
> 
> I should really post an actual list
> I apologize if it ends up being like miles long



My heart only belongs to one.

That one isn't you. c:


----------



## Marii

Tom said:


> My heart only belongs to one.
> 
> That one isn't you. c:



Tom: "hurr durr what is platonic love"


----------



## Byngo

Tom said:


> Spoiler: Updated List
> 
> 
> 
> - River
> - Jen
> - tsundere
> - Thunder
> - Jubs
> - ProfGallows
> - Rosie(numbers)
> - Jer
> - Lauren
> - Pally
> - Trundle
> - Superpenguin
> - Lynn105
> - Cou
> - Mari
> - Zr388
> - VillageDweller
> - Kaiaa
> - Ashtot
> - MrKisstoefur
> - oath2order
> - Horus
> - iLoveYou (rip Kayla 5ever)
> - Natty
> - Alice
> - AND YOU
> 
> 
> 
> Look hardly even increased! So fun. c:



Omg I'm there <3 idk if you had you on mine now to think of it O: *adds Tom.


----------



## rivulet

me
just kidding
gamzee is rad and the person with the shinji icon is also rad. tsundere seems p rad too


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

None of you guys mentioned me and therefore you are all wrong.


----------



## rivulet

MozzarellaSticks said:


> None of you guys mentioned me and therefore you are all wrong.



ur pretty new tho


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

rivulet said:


> ur pretty new tho


Idc. All wrong.


----------



## Capella

rivulet said:


> ur pretty new tho



she's pretty famous tho


----------



## rivulet

Capella said:


> she's pretty famous tho



why do i associate mozarella sticks with boys


----------



## in-a-pickle

rivulet said:


> why do i associate mozarella sticks with boys



*cough* phallic symbols *cough*


----------



## rivulet

in-a-pickle said:


> *cough* phallic symbols *cough*



NO ITS NOT THAT OMG

theres something very manly about them
theyre burly


----------



## AppleCracker

Someone actually said AppleCracker


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

in-a-pickle said:


> *cough* phallic symbols *cough*


o.o That is not the intended use sir.


----------



## in-a-pickle

MozzarellaSticks said:


> o.o That is not the intended use sir.



Or.....is it. (sexual innuendos)


----------



## ellabella12345

^^


----------



## MrPicklez

Tom said:


> Spoiler: Updated List
> 
> 
> 
> - River
> - Jen
> - tsundere
> - Thunder
> - Jubs
> - ProfGallows
> - Rosie(numbers)
> - Jer
> - Lauren
> - Pally
> - Trundle
> - Superpenguin
> - Lynn105
> - Cou
> - Mari
> - Zr388
> - VillageDweller
> - Kaiaa
> - Ashtot
> - MrKisstoefur
> - oath2order
> - Horus
> - iLoveYou (rip Kayla 5ever)
> - Natty
> - Alice
> - AND YOU
> 
> 
> 
> Look hardly even increased! So fun. c:



I cried a little ;-; <3


----------



## Flop

Bump because Annie is a loser who is too awkward to do this herself <3


[20:40] <Annie> someone bump the fav tbt members thread i dont want to look like a loser


----------



## epona

Flop said:


> Bump because Annie is a loser who is too awkward to do this herself <3




wow you suck you were supposed to be subtle

- - - Post Merge - - -

new updated revised list!!!!!

javocado
alice
sunshinetea
flop
brad
princess
tinaa
mozzarellasticks
bendalf
benjmy
ashtot
trundle
villagedweller
superpenguin
shinysandwich
sockhead
lauren
marii
murray
bidoof
cookingokason
mrkisstoefur

i'm definitely leaving people out by accident but eh
basically everyone in the irc too!!


----------



## Flop

epona said:


> wow you suck you were supposed to be subtle
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> new updated revised list!!!!!
> 
> flop
> flop
> flop
> flop
> flop
> flop
> flop
> flop
> flop
> flop
> flop
> flop
> flop
> 
> 
> i'm definitely leaving people out by accident but eh
> basically everyone in the irc too!!



ty bby I think you got everyone


----------



## Javocado

epona said:


> wow you suck you were supposed to be subtle
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> new updated revised list!!!!!
> 
> javocado
> flop
> princess
> tinaa
> alise
> ashtot
> aerious
> mozzarellasticks
> bendalf
> benjmy
> ashtot
> trundle
> villagedweller
> superpenguin
> shinysandwich
> sockhead
> lauren
> marii
> murray
> bidoof
> cookingokason
> mrkisstoefur
> 
> i'm definitely leaving people out by accident but eh
> basically everyone in the irc too!!



ily and i love how i'm sitting at the top of this list


----------



## ShinySandwich

New list (abc) (Adding)
420blazeityoloswagforshrekjesusbob
Aerious
Alice
Alise
Callaway
Capella
CookingOkasan
Epona
Flop
Haruhi Hatsune
Izzy
Jake.
Javocado
Kisstoefur
Lafiel <333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
Mariah
Mari
Murray
SockHead
Staticistic1114
Vaati


----------



## Naiad

ShinySandwich said:


> New list
> 420blazeityoloswagforshrekjesusbob
> Aerious
> Alice
> Callaway
> Capella
> CookingOkasan
> Epona
> Flop
> Haruhi Hatsune
> Jake.
> Javocado
> Kisstoefur
> Mariah
> Mari
> Murray
> SockHead
> Staticistic1114
> Vaati



</3 u too 

Here's my list:
Capella
Callaway
Willow
ShinySandwich (my bby ♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥)
Idk man I have like 20 more people and no way am I gonna list them all. (If I didn't include you and you know me I probably forgot how to spell your username. Yes, even if you have a short one.)


----------



## ShinySandwich

Lafiel said:


> </3 u too
> 
> Here's my list:
> Capella
> Callaway
> Willow
> Idk man I have like 20 more people and no way am I gonna list them all. (If I didn't include you and you know me I probably forgot how to spell your username. Yes, even if you have a short one.)



Wait bb, im editing D:


----------



## Capella

ShinySandwich said:


> New list (abc) (Adding)
> 420blazeityoloswagforshrekjesusbob
> Aerious
> Alice
> Callaway
> Capella
> CookingOkasan
> Epona
> Flop
> Haruhi Hatsune
> Jake.
> Javocado
> Kisstoefur
> Mariah
> Mari
> Murray
> SockHead
> Staticistic1114
> Vaati



nerd


----------



## Naiad

ShinySandwich said:


> Wait bb, im editing D:



Edited mine 4 u ♥


----------



## Pathetic

//sighs
harry {bae}
marii {stop-pming-me-about-my-bae}
kallie {super cool}
aerious {no}
ashtot {music hello yes}
nick {annoying bird}
tina {cute mom}
trundle {u left us }
cory {?????????????????}
jav {cool}
kiss {beard-o}
cap {U JUST GOT BREADED}
shiny {cap x shiny}
oath {ew} 
--
lost but not forgotten
natty {hi}
blu {dork}
amanda poodl pie {dork x2}
jawile / jason {nerd}
maddy {who even r u} 

yea


----------



## tarakdeep

My List would be 

-Yookey 
-Shyghost 
-BerryPop
-Hanzy
-Eiryii
-Hound00med
-JakeHadyn 
-Kikay 
-Parnit101
-Starlike91
-Traineralley 
-Zinoviy 
-The Pennifer
-EpicRainbow


----------



## ShinySandwich

Lafiel said:


> Edited mine 4 u ♥



Aww Thanks


----------



## Byngo

alise said:


> //sighs
> harry {bae}
> marii {stop-pming-me-about-my-bae}
> kallie {super cool}
> aerious {no}
> ashtot {music hello yes}
> nick {annoying bird}
> tina {cute mom}
> trundle {u left us }
> cory {?????????????????}
> jav {cool}
> kiss {beard-o}
> cap {U JUST GOT BREADED}
> shiny {cap x shiny}
> oath {ew}
> 
> yea



wow you forgot me 

I'm X'ing you off my list


----------



## Pathetic

Natty said:


> wow you forgot me
> 
> I'm X'ing you off my list



OMG SORRY I LU


----------



## Byngo

alise said:


> OMG SORRY I LU



Ok I love u too <3


----------



## Zeiro

Hmm looks like I need to update mine...


----------



## BungoTheElf

alise said:


> //sighs
> harry {bae}
> marii {stop-pming-me-about-my-bae}
> kallie {super cool}
> aerious {no}
> ashtot {music hello yes}
> nick {annoying bird}
> tina {cute mom}
> trundle {u left us }
> cory {?????????????????}
> jav {cool}
> kiss {beard-o}
> cap {U JUST GOT BREADED}
> shiny {cap x shiny}
> oath {ew}
> --
> lost but not forgotten
> natty {hi}
> 
> yea



crying 

are you adding ppl to your list or making a new one :'(((((


----------



## Goldenapple

Forever alone. <\3


----------



## Pathetic

lynn105 said:


> crying
> 
> are you adding ppl to your list or making a new one :'(((((



PMG I AM SORRY THIS IS WHY I DONT MAKE LISTS


----------



## Javocado

Adding to my list the messiah himself Sockhead
the lovely epona
the sweet Tinaa
the cheesiest MozzarellaSticks
the awesome mahou


----------



## Beary

I luff everyone who put me on their list
But um
HUGE LIST INCOMING



Spoiler



Jawile
Lynn
Elise
Blu Rose
Flop 
Usagii
Shirolskslajanal ( Im bad at names )
Jojo ( GOOD TIMES )
Pockipops
Purpl 
FoxWolf
FireNinja
CLS
TCH 
Natty
All mods
+ Everyone else I forgot because durr


----------



## PaperLuigi3

*wipes eyes*

Boo hoo. I'm not on any lists.


----------



## Beary

PaperLuigi3 said:


> *wipes eyes*
> 
> Boo hoo. I'm not on any lists.



Get to know people well! ^^


----------



## Pathetic

LittleBeary said:


> I luff everyone who put me on their list
> But um
> HUGE LIST INCOMING
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Jawile
> Lynn
> Elise
> Blu Rose
> Flop
> Usagii
> Shirolskslajanal ( Im bad at names )
> Jojo ( GOOD TIMES )
> Pockipops
> Purpl
> FoxWolf
> FireNinja
> CLS
> TCH
> Natty
> All mods
> + Everyone else I forgot because durr



u kno it ♥


----------



## Shirohibiki

LittleBeary said:


> I luff everyone who put me on their list
> But um
> HUGE LIST INCOMING
> 
> *Shirolskslajanal ( Im bad at names )*



im actually wheezing
thANK YOU LMAO <333


----------



## Beary

alise said:


> u kno it ♥



8D
I like your new signature by the way

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> im actually wheezing
> thANK YOU LMAO <333



TY 
<3333


----------



## Goldenapple

LittleBeary said:


> Get to know people well! ^^



I know TONS of people,including you,and I'm still on NO ONE'S list.

Forever alone... <\3


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

*My List (In no set order...)
*
SockHead - Just plain awesome
Oath2Order - For his wanting of Majora's Mask 3D on 3DS
MrKisstoefur - Because beardz
Jeremy - For always looking fresh
Prof Gallows - Always has great insight and cause his Mii is awesome.
Chibi.Hoshi - Niceness
JVGS Jeff - Great blogs and cause he is a ninja on the site.


----------



## Superpenguin

Spoiler



Sorry if I forgot about you. Oops. xoxo.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Goldenapple said:


> I know TONS of people,including you,and I'm still on NO ONE'S list.
> 
> Forever alone... <\3



Have a hug. You're on my list.


----------



## Solar

alise said:


> //sighs
> harry {bae}
> marii {stop-pming-me-about-my-bae}
> kallie {super cool}
> aerious {no}
> ashtot {music hello yes}
> nick {annoying bird}
> tina {cute mom}
> trundle {u left us }
> cory {?????????????????}
> jav {cool}
> kiss {beard-o}
> cap {U JUST GOT BREADED}
> shiny {cap x shiny}
> oath {ew}
> --
> lost but not forgotten
> natty {hi}
> blu {dork}
> amanda poodl pie {dork x2}
> jawile / jason {nerd}
> maddy {who even r u}
> 
> yea



elise :'( you were on mine

- - - Post Merge - - -

adding to my list anyway so


Spoiler: old list and new list combined



*Thunder* (senpai!!!)
Kildor (my fave cool bro)
Pally (i just love you)
Capella (bae with the best art skills)
Natty (bff since day 1 <3)
*Kaiaa* (You've done more for me than anyone else here. thank you!!)
epona (you're unforgettable in the best way possible)
Ashtot (LoL partners )
Gingersnap (I have my own tumblr now thanks to you!)
alise (i'm sorry about your life alert)
Cory (for introducing me to IRC!)
Alice (the best person ever to be on IRC and im honored to be in her presence)
VillageDweller (harry I just love you ok)
*Prof. Gallows* (Idk but I like you alot)
tsundere (otp <3333)
Tina (always so sweet and kind in IRC!!! <3)
Flake (because your Mii is so cute and MK8 tho)


----------



## Nerd House

Don't know to many people here, but:

*Shirohibiki* (mah <3)
*Staticistic* (mah <3 #2)
*Farobi* (mah bro #1)
*iTookYourWaffles* (mah bro #2)
*Flop* (mah fish)
*Kaiaa* (mah buddeh)
*Heisenberg* (mah dealer)
*C a l l a w a y* (mah buddeh #2)
*londonfog* (mah dealer #2)
*Chibi.Hoshi* (mah buddeh #3)


----------



## Zura

Vaati said:


> Ok I'm just going to make a list, sorry if I forgot you <3
> 
> SockHead - Were like brother
> Lynn105 - Cutest person on TBT
> staticistic1114 - You're marvelous
> Thunder - Pun lawd
> Adol the Red - Always helpful
> Bowie - You're very nice
> Kildor - Very funny
> DJ - My Pokemon buddy
> Lassy - Helpful as well
> Kaiaa - You're the best Mod
> Yui Z - Full of goodies
> Flop - Feather Fish
> Alice - Ban Hammer
> ShinySandwich - My Buddy
> MrKisstoefur - Your beard is Godly
> oath2order - STOP
> Capella - IRC buddy
> AndyB - always funny
> Cou - Very nice
> rayquaza128 - 2nd to best person ever
> Chillv - You're awesome
> Sej - RIP
> Kippla - The avatar
> Hyogo - You will always be my little Espurr
> 
> Again sorry if I forgot you



A lot of you may be thinking to yourself, "Did Vaati forget me?!", "I thought we were friends :'(" but id just like to say...

I love you all!!!


----------



## merinda!

BASICALLY ANYONE WHO KNOWS WHAT SOCKSONFIRE IS/WAS


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

ShinySandwich said:


> New list (abc) (Adding)
> 420blazeityoloswagfor*shrekjesusbob*
> Aerious
> Alice
> Alise
> Callaway
> Capella
> CookingOkasan
> Epona
> Flop
> Haruhi Hatsune
> Izzy
> Jake.
> Javocado
> Kisstoefur
> Lafiel <333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333
> Mariah
> Mari
> Murray
> SockHead
> Staticistic1114
> Vaati



WAHT XD


----------



## ryan88

alise said:


> //sighs
> harry {bae}
> marii {stop-pming-me-about-my-bae}
> kallie {super cool}
> aerious {no}
> ashtot {music hello yes}
> nick {annoying bird}
> tina {cute mom}
> trundle {u left us }
> cory {?????????????????}
> jav {cool}
> kiss {beard-o}
> cap {U JUST GOT BREADED}
> shiny {cap x shiny}
> oath {ew}
> --
> lost but not forgotten
> natty {hi}
> blu {dork}
> amanda poodl pie {dork x2}
> jawile / jason {nerd}
> maddy {who even r u}
> 
> yea




you didn't add me!


----------



## Aradai

The coolios:
Aerious (your blog is still ****ing gold)
Shirohibiki(gurl u so fab)
Cap/Pom (tru talent)
Alice+Bibi (you guys are rad)
Kisstoefur (beardo 1)
Okasan (beardo 2)
Whoever is reading this (because you are fab and make the forum the place to be)


----------



## jake-the-raccoon-potato

Kammeh introduced me to the site.


----------



## Smokey

Mr. L, baller, and anyone who will start arguments with me unprovoked.


----------



## Kildor

Anyone who didn't forget me while I was gone (I'll be gone for quite awhile) is the best. <3


----------



## fairyring

none of my new friends mentioned me im gonna go cry in a corner


----------



## Pathetic

sunshinetea said:


> none of my new friends mentioned me im gonna go cry in a corner



oMG I AM FORGETTING EVERYONE BYE


----------



## Jake

CookingOkasan is my fav member r/n if u be mean 2 him I will come after u xo


----------



## CookingOkasan

I'm a cool guy :')


----------



## Jacob4

I really like Flake tbh

and maybe some other people

maybe

oh wait i already said this


----------



## marzipanmermaid

Capella said:


> omg sorry ;-; we are friends swears
> ok final list
> *Kildor- My home boy
> Benmj-My bae  (oops got your name wrong)
> C a l l a w a y- Fave girl
> Aerious- yah fool
> littlemissmarzipanmermaid- A great and mature friend
> alise or elise - wutever
> Vaati - irc buddy
> ShinySandiwch: NERD
> Myles-really rad
> staticistic1114- A cool person
> MissNoodle- real mature
> Javocado- don't need explaining too fab
> Flop- Really friendly
> Lafiel Nightray- Good friend
> Princess/Pally- Fun to hang around
> TinyTaylor- Hilarious
> Yui Z- A great gal
> Nagedasanai- kawaii friend
> in-a-pickle- cool as a cucumber
> epona- too majestic
> People in the irc *
> 
> Everyone else on my previous list



You're too sweet to me, lol. You're lovely; let's go talk about how great and mature we *both *are. <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



sunshinetea said:


> none of my new friends mentioned me im gonna go cry in a corner



NO TEARS, SUNSHINEEEEE. 
YOU STILL B IN MY <3.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My favorite TBT members, as of today, off the top of my still tipsy from last night head:
SUNSHINETEA (<3), capella (You're just the best; thanks for being so helpful and all around a great friend.), Shiro (You put up with my half-coherent PMs at random times and #teamscarecrow), a potato (YOU'RE HOME!), ahri (You're the sweetest little flower.), Wolfshine (God, I'm sorry I keep buying so much crap from you like, every day.), Elin (Because us chatting about stuff is actually really helpful.), Revolver Ocelot (Hilarious, dark, friendly: Be my friend already, please? I get too stoked when you comment on my threads.), Laser Beams (Wonderfully kind, sweet, and very helpful! You always have something good to say.), um... That's all I got right now. I'll probably re-edit this, lol.


----------



## fairyring

^ AW MARZI I GET CAPITAL LETTERS you're the best and the sweetest <33333

boo i've been neglecting you for mafia im gonna PM you now


----------



## radical6

ty anyone who mentioned  me
ok mine

VillageDweller - i talk to him mostly everyday and hes pretty chill. hes a great friend. love u bb
Elise/Alise - she's really cool and sweet
Puppy/Ally- I talk to her a lot too and she listens to the boring crap I talk about. One of my first friends on tbt too, really chill.
Reizo/Zeiro- Cool guy who knows some stuff on sj issues
Tom - hes a ****ing loser i hate him actually
Thunder - makes bad jokes and is really unfunny
Sunshinetea - really sweet and was cool during mean girls mafia 
Natty - chill and funny!
umm  thats all i can think of atm i probably left ppl out srry i will add later


----------



## Mr Coffee

PeachCrosser


----------



## Alice

alise said:


> PMG I AM SORRY THIS IS WHY I DONT MAKE LISTS



this is why I booby trap my closet.


----------



## Solar

tsundere said:


> ty anyone who mentioned  me
> ok mine
> 
> VillageDweller - i talk to him mostly everyday and hes pretty chill. hes a great friend. love u bb
> Elise/Alise - she's really cool and sweet
> Puppy/Ally- I talk to her a lot too and she listens to the boring crap I talk about. One of my first friends on tbt too, really chill.
> Reizo/Zeiro- Cool guy who knows some stuff on sj issues
> Tom - hes a ****ing loser i hate him actually
> Thunder - makes bad jokes and is really unfunny
> Sunshinetea - really sweet and was cool during mean girls mafia
> Natty - chill and funny!
> umm  thats all i can think of atm i probably left ppl out srry i will add later



b? I thought we were married D:


----------



## Jacob4

Okay, I shall make a real list now 

Niamh :}
Tina
Harry
Zoey
Javocado
Capella :}
Pally
Benmjy
Marii
Natty

And pretty much everyone on the IRC!


----------



## Byngo

tsundere said:


> Natty - chill and funny!



Aww 

- - - Post Merge - - -



F L a K e said:


> Okay, I shall make a real list now
> 
> Niamh :}
> Tina
> Harry
> Javocado
> Capella
> Pally
> Benmjy
> Marii
> Natty
> 
> And pretty much everyone on the IRC!



Tehe <3


----------



## Jacob4

Natty said:


> Aww
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Tehe <3



 <3


----------



## Capella

F L a K e said:


> Okay, I shall make a real list now
> 
> Niamh :}
> Tina
> Harry
> Javocado
> Capella
> Pally
> Benmjy
> Marii
> Natty
> 
> And pretty much everyone on the IRC!


i dont get a smiley face?


----------



## Pathetic

tsundere said:


> ty anyone who mentioned  me
> ok mine
> 
> VillageDweller - i talk to him mostly everyday and hes pretty chill. hes a great friend. love u bb
> Elise/Alise - she's really cool and sweet
> Puppy/Ally- I talk to her a lot too and she listens to the boring crap I talk about. One of my first friends on tbt too, really chill.
> Reizo/Zeiro- Cool guy who knows some stuff on sj issues
> Tom - hes a ****ing loser i hate him actually
> Thunder - makes bad jokes and is really unfunny
> Sunshinetea - really sweet and was cool during mean girls mafia
> Natty - chill and funny!
> umm  thats all i can think of atm i probably left ppl out srry i will add later



uvu ily


----------



## Mercedes

Goldenapple said:


> Forever alone. <\3


Same <\3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Murray said:


> chillv, vaati, luckypinch and shayne



Nuuh...I am on dah troll list ;~; Them rude ppl. Pls don't ban muh

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> *Because you're not anyone's favorite.
> *



Your my favorite ^^ 

Mariah 
Flop
Kildor
Hugo 
Gamezee
Kaylopacle
Pls don't be mad if I left u off or miss spelled your name I am really tired


----------



## CR33P

i don't have favorites just people i don't get annoyed by


----------



## Capella

[00:46] <+Aerious> rhinok and creepysheepy are my favorite tbt members


----------



## Cariad

F L a K e said:


> Okay, I shall make a real list now
> 
> Niamh :}
> Tina
> Harry
> Javocado
> Capella
> Pally
> Benmjy
> Marii
> Natty
> 
> And pretty much everyone on the IRC!



:} <333  

Oh ya updated list

Flake
Cap
Yui
Tina
Bowie
Vd
Oath
Avalon

That's it I think.


----------



## Capella

MissNoodle said:


> :} <333
> 
> Oh ya updated list
> 
> Cao
> Cap
> Cap
> Cap
> Cap
> Cap
> Cap
> Cap
> 
> 
> That's it I think.


ily


----------



## Clara Oswald

Hmm

Capella
Poliwag0
Purple888
BluebellLight
Bowie
WonderK
Mariah
Lafiel
(I've probably forgotten people so I will update)

I searched my name because I'm sad like that and two people said me, I feel proud now


----------



## RhinoK

Capella said:


> [00:46] <+Aerious> rhinok and creepysheepy are my favorite tbt members



to be paired with royalty such as creepysheepy is nothing less than an honour


----------



## Jacob4

Capella said:


> ily


I GAVE YOU A SMILEY FACE BBY xox


----------



## Capella

alise said:


> ahh i cant pick favorites
> {thnx ashtot ilyt <3}





alise said:


> //sighs
> harry {bae}
> marii {stop-pming-me-about-my-bae}
> kallie {super cool}
> aerious {no}
> ashtot {music hello yes}
> nick {annoying bird}
> tina {cute mom}
> trundle {u left us }
> cory {?????????????????}
> jav {cool}
> kiss {beard-o}
> cap {U JUST GOT BREADED}
> shiny {cap x shiny}
> oath {ew}
> --
> lost but not forgotten
> natty {hi}
> blu {dork}
> amanda poodl pie {dork x2}
> jawile / jason {nerd}
> maddy {who even r u}
> 
> yea




o rlly
but ily <3


----------



## Titi

Hmmm... 
I like a lot of people here for their content or just their posting style. 
Even if we've never actually chatted in some cases. Mainly:

rockthemike13, reindeer, ras, zeiro, vaati, avalon, shirohibiki, bowie, oath2order, netflix, cookingOkasan, dinomates, Ankhes...

These guys come to mind but I'm sure I'm forgetting a couple of users.


----------



## Kildor

My fav peeps updated :

Mariah <3
Javocado <3
Benmyboyjersusyo <3(ben*mjy*)
Flop <3
Thunder <3
Tina<3
Lauren <3
Reindeer <3
CookingMama <3
MrKissToeFur <3
Cent <3
Bowie <3
VillageDweller <3
oath2order<3 (weeniehutjrs)
Yui Z <3
Mewmewmewm <3
LuckyPinch 
Farobi ♥
ITookYourMom ♥
Jake. <3
ShinySandvich <3
Lauren <3
epona<3
C R Y S T A L <3
Thats it I guess. If you're not in this list, remember that the _Kildoor_ is always and will be open for you go come in.


Will update once my memory is back up.


----------



## Pathetic

Capella said:


> o rlly
> but ily <3



oMG I


----------



## fairyring

my listy:

littlemissmarzipanmermaid <3 my first tbt bff & still the best
tsundere - super fun to talk to and really down to earth
alise - lisey hates me but i like her anyway xD
superpenguin - funny & awesome & i'm excited to plan a mafia game with him
epona - aka annie<3 legit one of the nicest people i've met on here

i also like villagedweller and benjmy and capella but idk if i'm friendly with them enough yet to put them in my ~list~ :3 
& in general all the irc people & people who play mafia are awesome <3


----------



## MadisonCrossing

I'm not going to search the whole thread but I doubt I'm in anyone's list *cries*
I think *Netflix* is one of my favorites??  I can't name everyone </3
And *Kiwi* (made my Avatar if you don't know hehe ♥)
*Gizmodo* because I feel like we both relate to Animal Crossing in the same way c:  I guess?  If that makes sense
*Kuma* and *lookyhooky* because they were both two of my very first friends here.  *Arisu* was my veryyy first but...in-activeness gets in the way u v u
I also like *Rue* and *Fourleaf Clover* but they aren't active anymore </3
And I suppose *Jake.* has a good sense of humor u v u
And umm everyone who has ever helped me in some shape, way, or form ♥
(LIKE THESE PEOPLE.  THE TEXT IS SUPER TINY THOUGH I'M SORRY)


----------



## f11

Jake
Cap
Shiny
Natty
Purpl
Sock
Vaati
Tsundere
Kildor


----------



## epona

sunshinetea said:


> my listy:
> 
> littlemissmarzipanmermaid <3 my first tbt bff & still the best
> tsundere - super fun to talk to and really down to earth
> alise - lisey hates me but i like her anyway xD
> superpenguin - funny & awesome & i'm excited to plan a mafia game with him
> epona - aka annie<3 legit one of the nicest people i've met on here
> 
> i also like villagedweller and benjmy and capella but idk if i'm friendly with them enough yet to put them in my ~list~ :3
> & in general all the irc people & people who play mafia are awesome <3



lacey! i knew i'd left someone out bless ur soul


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

Mostly the people on my Friend List; I don't really know anybody else!
Although I love *everyone* here on TBT! ♥


----------



## Capella

Kildor said:


> My fav peeps updated :
> 
> Mariah <3
> Javocado <3
> Benmyboyjersusyo <3(ben*mjy*)
> Flop <3
> Thunder <3
> Tina<3
> Lauren <3
> Reindeer <3
> CookingMama <3
> MrKissToeFur <3
> Cent <3
> Bowie <3
> VillageDweller <3
> oath2order<3 (weeniehutjrs)
> Yui Z <3
> Mewmewmewm <3
> LuckyPinch
> Farobi ♥
> ITookYourMom ♥
> Jake. <3
> ShinySandvich <3
> Lauren <3
> epona<3
> C R Y S T A L <3
> Thats it I guess. If you're not in this list, remember that the _Kildoor_ is always and will be open for you go come in.
> 
> 
> Will update once my memory is back up.



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
im cry


----------



## Beary

I FORGOT TO ADD YOU CAPELLA IM SORRY <3333


----------



## Byngo

C r y s t a l said:


> Jake
> Cap
> Shiny
> Natty
> Purpl
> Sock
> Vaati
> Tsundere
> Kildor



Ily <3 I need to add you to my list


----------



## Capella

LittleBeary said:


> I FORGOT TO ADD YOU CAPELLA IM SORRY <3333



its ok ))))))))) xoxo


----------



## Aerious

Aerious <3


----------



## tarakdeep

My List would be updated 

-Yookey 
-Shyghost 
-BerryPop
-Hanzy
-Eiryii
-Hound00med
-JakeHadyn 
-Kikay 
-Parnit101
-Starlike91
-Traineralley 
-Zinoviy 
-The Pennifer
-EpicRainbow
-Uxie 
-Chibi .Hoshi 
-Shayminskyforme88
-purple888
-Uriri 
-mewmewmewmewm 

Also People that seem cool but i dont talk to
-Twinrova 
-Shirohibiki


----------



## tinytaylor

bahh I guess there's only 2 people I talk to on the regular
*capella and rodeo* y'all the real mvps
my inbox is always open ye


----------



## Zura

C r y s t a l said:


> Jake
> Cap
> Shiny
> Natty
> Purpl
> Sock
> Vaati
> Tsundere
> Kildor


Oh nice, we have fun times in IRC


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

I like how people quote other people's list and say I LOVE UUUUUUUUUUUU or WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY DID U NOT ADD ME CRY


----------



## rockthemike13

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I like how people quote other people's list and say I LOVE UUUUUUUUUUUU or WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY DID U NOT ADD ME CRY



* NO LOVE FOR ROCKTHEMIKE13?! *


----------



## Aradai

rockthemike13 said:


> * NO LOVE FOR ROCKTHEMIKE13?! *



Mike, don't worry, you're a cool guy.


----------



## Capella

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I like how people quote other people's list and say I LOVE UUUUUUUUUUUU or WHYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY DID U NOT ADD ME CRY



u forgot me


----------



## rockthemike13

Sparkanine said:


> Mike, don't worry, you're a cool guy.



Hehehe, you troll ;P


----------



## Titi

rockthemike13 said:


> * NO LOVE FOR ROCKTHEMIKE13?! *



You're on my list, yo.


----------



## in-a-pickle

i'm on nobody's list


----------



## Capella

in-a-pickle said:


> i'm on nobody's list
> 
> View attachment 54630



ur on mine


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

None of you <censored>'s.


----------



## Capella

MozzarellaSticks said:


> None of you <censored>'s.



please keep this in irc


----------



## epona

MozzarellaSticks said:


> None of you <censored>'s.



<censored> you


----------



## Capella

u guys please (((


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

epona said:


> <censored> you


Not even you you <censored>.


----------



## in-a-pickle

ermagherd i made a list. #imspecial #i love cap #nurd


----------



## Capella

hi um no


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

i like revolver ocelot


----------



## in-a-pickle

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> i like revolver ocelot


he seems cool like..... cucumbers


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

i mean i like him alot. more than like. love <3


----------



## Capella

nvm
l0l!!!!


----------



## Jake

Capella said:


> Spoiler: Updated!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Benmj-My bae  (oops got your name wrong)
> C a l l a w a y- Fave girl
> Aerious- yah fool
> littlemissmarzipanmermaid- A great and mature friend
> alise or elise - wutever
> Vaati - irc buddy
> SHINYSANDWICH IS REALLY COOL
> ShinySandiwch: NERD
> Myles-really rad
> staticistic1114- A cool person
> MissNoodle- real mature
> Javocado- don't need explaining too fab
> Flop- Really friendly
> Lafiel Nightray- Good friend
> Princess/Pally- Fun to hang around
> TinyTaylor- Hilarious
> Yui Z- A great gal
> Nagedasanai- kawaii friend
> in-a-pickle- cool as a cucumber
> alise/elise idk - huge dork
> cookingokasan-chill
> flake nurd
> mahousjoyolo(idk) -
> moron-h8 u for exposing me
> epona-sepai 420!!!
> villagerdweller-pwnt sh iny with me *
> 
> 
> *
> there u see*


*

Wow <censored> you *


----------



## ShinySandwich

Jake. said:


> Wow <censored> you



Jake.
Jake.
Jake.
Jake.
Jake.
Jake.
Jake.
Jake.
Jake.


----------



## Dim

I just joined. I don't know any members here except a few friends from another forum. So many strangers lol


----------



## Delphine

I love everyone. But it seems like no one likes me ._. *starts questioning herself*


----------



## Shirohibiki

Adol the Red said:


> Don't know to many people here, but:
> 
> *Shirohibiki* (mah <3)





Sparkanine said:


> The coolios:
> Aerious (your blog is still ****ing gold)
> Shirohibiki(gurl u so fab)





littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> You're too sweet to me, lol. You're lovely; let's go talk about how great and mature we *both *are. <3
> 
> My favorite TBT members, as of today, off the top of my still tipsy from last night head:
> SUNSHINETEA (<3), capella (You're just the best; thanks for being so helpful and all around a great friend.), Shiro (You put up with my half-coherent PMs at random times and #teamscarecrow)





Titi said:


> Hmmm...
> I like a lot of people here for their content or just their posting style.
> Even if we've never actually chatted in some cases. Mainly:
> 
> rockthemike13, reindeer, ras, zeiro, vaati, avalon, shirohibiki, bowie, oath2order, netflix, cookingOkasan, dinomates, Ankhes...
> 
> These guys come to mind but I'm sure I'm forgetting a couple of users.



SMOOCHES U GUYS....... weh..,, thank ;//v//; yall are too sweet to me shshshshhh

- - - Post Merge - - -



tarakdeep said:


> My List would be updated
> Also People that seem cool but i dont talk to
> -Twinrova
> -Shirohibiki



ALSO THIS WAS REALLY SWEET OF YOU AHHH thank you ;v; <3333


----------



## Hyoshido

I don't know anymore.


----------



## Alice

Hyogo said:


> I don't know anymore.



I don't know Anymore either. I tried to get to know him but he doesn't read my messages.


----------



## rockthemike13

Titi said:


> You're on my list, yo.








and edit: I was being sarcastic in saying that!  I was responding to the dude that was all- this thread is all about people going- WHY AM I NOT ON YOUR LIST/ILY FOR PUTTING ME ON YOUR LIST!


----------



## Nova452

WonderK


----------



## Geoni

> moron-h8 u for exposing me





Spoiler: You did all the work for me honey








<3



- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't have a list. I <3 you all.


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

Either im not on anyone's list, or my username is just annoyingly long.


----------



## Swiftstream

<3 I love everyone <3


----------



## Lauren

Kildor said:


> My fav peeps updated :
> 
> Mariah <3
> Javocado <3
> Benmyboyjersusyo <3(ben*mjy*)
> Flop <3
> Thunder <3
> Tina<3
> Lauren <3
> Reindeer <3
> CookingMama <3
> MrKissToeFur <3
> Cent <3
> Bowie <3
> VillageDweller <3
> oath2order<3 (weeniehutjrs)
> Yui Z <3
> Mewmewmewm <3
> LuckyPinch
> Farobi ♥
> ITookYourMom ♥
> Jake. <3
> ShinySandvich <3
> Lauren <3
> epona<3
> C R Y S T A L <3
> Thats it I guess. If you're not in this list, remember that the _Kildoor_ is always and will be open for you go come in.
> 
> 
> Will update once my memory is back up.



bb you mentioned me twice <3 double love


----------



## Javocado

^^add Lauren on my list :3


----------



## ShinySandwich

420blazeityoloswag4jesus
420blazeityoloswag4jesus
420blazeityoloswag4jesus
420blazeityoloswag4jesus
420blazeityoloswag4jesus
420blazeityoloswag4jesus
420blazeityoloswag4jesus


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

ShinySandwich said:


> 420blazeityoloswag4jesus
> 420blazeityoloswag4jesus
> 420blazeityoloswag4jesus
> 420blazeityoloswag4jesus
> 420blazeityoloswag4jesus
> 420blazeityoloswag4jesus
> 420blazeityoloswag4jesus



<33333333334333335333333333233
ShinySandwich
ShinySandwich
ShinySandwich
ShinySandwich
ShinySandwich
ShinySandwich
ShinySandwich


----------



## MrPicklez

So many people added me to their list who I've never spoken to in my life.

#honored

<3


----------



## yosugay

MrKisstoefur said:


> So many people added me to their list who I've never spoken to in my life.
> 
> #honored
> 
> <3



who r u again


----------



## Zura

MrKisstoefur said:


> So many people added me to their list who I've never spoken to in my life.
> 
> #honored
> 
> <3


The honor is all mine.


----------



## MrPicklez

yosugay said:


> who r u again



Most popular guy in TBT high school. Duh.


----------



## yosugay

MrKisstoefur said:


> Most popular guy in TBT high school. Duh.



o ya now i remember


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

the next poster is my bae.


----------



## Zura

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> the next poster is my bae.



Are you sure? It could be the most random person ever, but what eves.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

love at first site is real


----------



## Zura

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> love at first site is real



My heart belongs to someone else.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

ok good because i wasnt in to you anyway


----------



## Capella

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> love at first site is real


pun intended?


----------



## ShinySandwich

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> ok good because i wasnt in to you anyway



I love you dude


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

ily 2 shinysandwishc


----------



## Kildor

Lauren said:


> bb you mentioned me twice <3 double love



That was intentional ♥


----------



## WonderK

Shirohibiki
Kairi-Kitten 
Sparkanine

......

............

Yeah. Crap. I need to meet more people.


----------



## Shirohibiki

WonderK said:


> Shirohibiki
> Kairi-Kitten
> Sparkanine
> 
> ......
> 
> ............
> 
> Yeah. Crap. I need to meet more people.



_pets ur face aggressively_


----------



## a potato

DJJeff20
littlemissmarzipanmermaid
Mary
LittleBeary
laplanting
safetylance
Bird
Stacie

(those were in no particular order)


----------



## MrPicklez

*Bendalf/Gandalf* - Probably my favorite person on this whole site. We can legit talk about anything. You make me feel welcome every single time I come onto the IRC. Also you gave me your Pokeball in hopes of getting me to stay on the forums <3 Love you like a brother from another mother down under.
*Javocado* - My main man 8 Smile. Wrastlin buddy. I love how we can zone out in the IRC and talk about who our favorite wrestlers are and no one knows what the hell we are talking about. You're also a freaking BEAST at Mario Kart 8. Respect.
*ShinySandwich* - My favorite edible delicacy. Playing BGO with you a blast. We need to do it a lot more. *BBD approves*.
*Oath2Order* - #BestScumTeam2k14. Being in a mafia team with you was the highlight of my time here on TBT. We completely REKT town. I really like talking to you. Dr Pepper bros 4 lyf yo <3
*Lauren* - Yoga pants. Nuff said. jkjk. You make me laugh a lot even though you, Sean, and Cory irritated the hell out of me on Skype when I wanted to see the yoga pants pic. Jerks.
*Flop* - Kisstoeflop 5evr bby <3
*Mari* - I'm pretty sure you were the first person I ever had a legit conversation with on the IRC. Everyone's favorite potato. Bring back Dongers420 damn it!
*Superpenguin* - I know we've had our differences in the past playing mafia, but you are seriously one of the chillest dudes I've ever talked to. It's fun playing mafia and tanks with you.
*CookingOkasan* - Brother <3 Love you to death man. Us S A D B O I S gotta stick together, y'know? If you ever need anything, I'm always here for you.
*VillageDweller* - HARRY! You tall mofo. Love you like a giant younger brother. I'm glad we actually got the opportunity to finally chat. Really enjoy our conversations in the IRC. It's always good seeing you.
*Thunder* - Puns. That's all there is to it.
*Cory* - My waifu. Don't let the other members bring you down, man. You're a cool little Jew.
*Minties* - Mafia senpai. Come back to the IRC ;-;
*Natty* - My fellow Hoosier. We need to chill sometime!
*Trundle AND Ashtot* - Love the both of you two. It's always a pleasure to play mafia with the two of you. #BellTreeDanceParty
*Reizo/Zeiro* - .........slime man

I think I missed a few people, but these are the ones who really stand out the most to me.


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> *Bendalf/Gandalf* - Probably my favorite person on this whole site. We can legit talk about anything. You make me feel welcome every single time I come onto the IRC. Also you gave me your Pokeball in hopes of getting me to stay on the forums <3 Love you like a brother from another mother down under.
> *Javocado* - My main man 8 Smile. Wrastlin buddy. I love how we can zone out in the IRC and talk about who our favorite wrestlers are and no one knows what the hell we are talking about. You're also a freaking BEAST at Mario Kart 8. Respect.
> *ShinySandwich* - My favorite edible delicacy. Playing BGO with you a blast. We need to do it a lot more. *BBD approves*.
> *Oath2Order* - #BestScumTeam2k14. Being in a mafia team with you was the highlight of my time here on TBT. We completely REKT town. I really like talking to you. Dr Pepper bros 4 lyf yo <3
> *Lauren* - Yoga pants. Nuff said. jkjk. You make me laugh a lot even though you, Sean, and Cory irritated the hell out of me on Skype when I wanted to see the yoga pants pic. Jerks.
> *Flop* - Kisstoeflop 5evr bby <3
> *Mari* - I'm pretty sure you were the first person I ever had a legit conversation with on the IRC. Everyone's favorite potato. Bring back Dongers420 damn it!
> *Superpenguin* - I know we've had our differences in the past playing mafia, but you are seriously one of the chillest dudes I've ever talked to. It's fun playing mafia and tanks with you.
> *CookingOkasan* - Brother <3 Love you to death man. Us S A D B O I S gotta stick together, y'know? If you ever need anything, I'm always here for you.
> *VillageDweller* - HARRY! You tall mofo. Love you like a giant younger brother. I'm glad we actually got the opportunity to finally chat. Really enjoy our conversations in the IRC. It's always good seeing you.
> *Thunder* - Puns. That's all there is to it.
> *Cory* - My waifu. Don't let the other members bring you down, man. You're a cool little Jew.
> *Minties* - Mafia senpai. Come back to the IRC ;-;
> *Natty* - My fellow Hoosier. We need to chill sometime!
> *Trundle AND Ashtot* - Love the both of you two. It's always a pleasure to play mafia with the two of you. #BellTreeDanceParty
> *Reizo/Zeiro* - .........slime man
> 
> I think I missed a few people, but these are the ones who really stand out the most to me.




Ily :')
Also Yoga pants ftw


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Shirohibiki
> Kairi-Kitten
> Sparkanine
> 
> ......
> 
> ............
> 
> Yeah. Crap. I need to meet more people.


----------



## MrPicklez

Javocado said:


> Ily :')
> Also Yoga pants ftw



I gotchu, booboo.


----------



## CookingOkasan

MrKisstoefur said:


> *CookingOkasan* - Brother <3 Love you to death man. Us S A D B O I S gotta stick together, y'know? If you ever need anything, I'm always here for you.







:')

I really should do a list for you guys but it's growing daily sooooo yeah! I'll definitely do one soon.


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


>



That gif is awesome. Welcome to my 3 person favorite list.


----------



## Alyx

I just like users that are nice, honest and friendly and don't steal my flowers like that one guy did when I just let him in to sell his turnips I don't even know who it was but not that guy least favorite 0/10 lol


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> That gif is awesome. Welcome to my 3 person favorite list.


I have a ton more of these in the back buried in my Tumblr likes. this is the most recent.


----------



## Javocado

Spoiler: the ultimate list



ShinySandwich for being so rad and a mega hax0r troll
MozzarellaSticks for being a golden gal
Brad for not being able to spell his name without rad
Lauren for her lv. 100 snapchat game
Annie for her cute suffixes and awesomeness
SockHead bc he's my brother from another mother
Thunder and Reizo bc Smash bby's
Mari bc aww baby cheeks
Cap and Elise bc Mario Kart ultimate rivals, well Cap.
Kisstoefur bc awesome beard x wrestling bud
Jake 4 being Jake
Miya902 for being the most helpful
AwesomePerson for being sweet and banned
Flake bc such friendly
Hound00med bc see flake 
Kildor for always having the kildoor open for me
Mahou for always playing Awkward by San Cisco



Sorry if I missed you, I love you.


----------



## ShinySandwich

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: the ultimate list
> 
> 
> 
> ShinySandwich for being so rad and a mega hax0r troll
> MozzarellaSticks for being a golden gal
> Brad for not being able to spell his name without rad
> Lauren for her lv. 100 snapchat game
> Annie for her cute suffixes and awesomeness
> SockHead bc he's my brother from another mother
> Thunder and Reizo bc Smash bby's
> Mari bc aww baby cheeks
> Cap and Elise bc Mario Kart ultimate rivals, well Cap.
> Kisstoefur bc awesome beard x wrestling bud
> Jake 4 being Jake
> Miya902 for being the most helpful
> AwesomePerson for being sweet and banned
> Flake bc such friendly
> Hound00med bc see flake
> Kildor for always having the kildoor open for me
> Mahou for always playing Awkward by San Cisco
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I missed you, I love you.


I'm cri


----------



## epona

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: the ultimate list
> 
> 
> 
> ShinySandwich for being so rad and a mega hax0r troll
> MozzarellaSticks for being a golden gal
> Brad for not being able to spell his name without rad
> Lauren for her lv. 100 snapchat game
> Annie for her cute suffixes and awesomeness
> SockHead bc he's my brother from another mother
> Thunder and Reizo bc Smash bby's
> Mari bc aww baby cheeks
> Cap and Elise bc Mario Kart ultimate rivals, well Cap.
> Kisstoefur bc awesome beard x wrestling bud
> Jake 4 being Jake
> Miya902 for being the most helpful
> AwesomePerson for being sweet and banned
> Flake bc such friendly
> Hound00med bc see flake
> Kildor for always having the kildoor open for me
> Mahou for always playing Awkward by San Cisco
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I missed you, I love you.



cheeksies blushing


----------



## Hai

Everybody hates me *cries*

Well, I like Marlen, I guess. 
I like most people here, but I can't remember names. Well I can, but only of people I've never talked to or which I really don't like (which are on this forum like only two people...)
Also, I intended to write mozzarellasticks (never talked to him too btw), but now I'm hungry because of him.


----------



## debinoresu

mariah is pretty rad even though ive barely directly associated with her at all? her bluntness is refreshing. i think im the type of person that annoys her but whatever, keep it up mariah

ghoul was cool to talk to when they were around idk where they went )^;

this would be too long if I typed up an explanation for everyone if youre curious why youre on the list just ask I guess??? kk

nikkinikki
cocaine
misterenigma
epona
bibiburgers
have I already said warrior?? whatever new list, reissuing all previously said favorites
shirohibiki
roughinthediamond
purplpanda was cool whered he go
cookingokasan
rhinok
^sorry if I forgot someone thats actually a really easy thing to do apparently,

this is just a list of people I think are pretty cool based on what ive seen I dont necessarily have to have interacted with them to find em cool


----------



## JellofishXD

Lots but I know they don't like me cause NO ONE DOES ;_;


----------



## Alice

JellofishXD said:


> Lots but I know they don't like me cause NO ONE DOES ;_;



Don't worry about it.







Time is better spent not worrying about who likes you or doesn't.


----------



## Swiftstream

JellyfishXD

there


----------



## Alice

MrKisstoefur said:


> Most popular guy in TBT high school. Duh.



Dang, I wanna be popular.


----------



## Songbird

Apparently Marii. I had a TBT dream last night and besides me, Marii was the only other one in it.  I bet Marii would be honored.


----------



## PurplPanda

debinoresu said:


> mariah is pretty rad even though ive barely directly associated with her at all? her bluntness is refreshing. i think im the type of person that annoys her but whatever, keep it up mariah
> 
> ghoul was cool to talk to when they were around idk where they went )^;
> 
> this would be too long if I typed up an explanation for everyone if youre curious why youre on the list just ask I guess??? kk
> 
> nikkinikki
> cocaine
> misterenigma
> epona
> bibiburgers
> have I already said warrior?? whatever new list, reissuing all previously said favorites
> shirohibiki
> roughinthediamond
> purplpanda was cool whered he go
> cookingokasan
> rhinok
> ^sorry if I forgot someone thats actually a really easy thing to do apparently,
> 
> this is just a list of people I think are pretty cool based on what ive seen I dont necessarily have to have interacted with them to find em cool


im still here im just busy like all of july

also
I MADE THIS THREAD AND I CAN CLOSE IT ADD ME 2 UR LISTS


----------



## Alice

PurplPanda said:


> im still here im just busy like all of july
> 
> also
> I MADE THIS THREAD AND I CAN CLOSE IT ADD ME 2 UR LISTS




I can... I can... be upset.


----------



## Kildor

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: the ultimate list
> 
> 
> 
> ShinySandwich for being so rad and a mega hax0r troll
> MozzarellaSticks for being a golden gal
> Brad for not being able to spell his name without rad
> Lauren for her lv. 100 snapchat game
> Annie for her cute suffixes and awesomeness
> SockHead bc he's my brother from another mother
> Thunder and Reizo bc Smash bby's
> Mari bc aww baby cheeks
> Cap and Elise bc Mario Kart ultimate rivals, well Cap.
> Kisstoefur bc awesome beard x wrestling bud
> Jake 4 being Jake
> Miya902 for being the most helpful
> AwesomePerson for being sweet and banned
> Flake bc such friendly
> Hound00med bc see flake
> Kildor for always having the kildoor open for me
> Mahou for always playing Awkward by San Cisco
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I missed you, I love you.



Jav, yru always make mi cri ;') <3


----------



## Marii

MrKisstoefur said:


> *Bendalf/Gandalf* - Probably my favorite person on this whole site. We can legit talk about anything. You make me feel welcome every single time I come onto the IRC. Also you gave me your Pokeball in hopes of getting me to stay on the forums <3 Love you like a brother from another mother down under.
> *Javocado* - My main man 8 Smile. Wrastlin buddy. I love how we can zone out in the IRC and talk about who our favorite wrestlers are and no one knows what the hell we are talking about. You're also a freaking BEAST at Mario Kart 8. Respect.
> *ShinySandwich* - My favorite edible delicacy. Playing BGO with you a blast. We need to do it a lot more. *BBD approves*.
> *Oath2Order* - #BestScumTeam2k14. Being in a mafia team with you was the highlight of my time here on TBT. We completely REKT town. I really like talking to you. Dr Pepper bros 4 lyf yo <3
> *Lauren* - Yoga pants. Nuff said. jkjk. You make me laugh a lot even though you, Sean, and Cory irritated the hell out of me on Skype when I wanted to see the yoga pants pic. Jerks.
> *Flop* - Kisstoeflop 5evr bby <3
> *Mari* - I'm pretty sure you were the first person I ever had a legit conversation with on the IRC. Everyone's favorite potato. Bring back Dongers420 damn it!
> *Superpenguin* - I know we've had our differences in the past playing mafia, but you are seriously one of the chillest dudes I've ever talked to. It's fun playing mafia and tanks with you.
> *CookingOkasan* - Brother <3 Love you to death man. Us S A D B O I S gotta stick together, y'know? If you ever need anything, I'm always here for you.
> *VillageDweller* - HARRY! You tall mofo. Love you like a giant younger brother. I'm glad we actually got the opportunity to finally chat. Really enjoy our conversations in the IRC. It's always good seeing you.
> *Thunder* - Puns. That's all there is to it.
> *Cory* - My waifu. Don't let the other members bring you down, man. You're a cool little Jew.
> *Minties* - Mafia senpai. Come back to the IRC ;-;
> *Natty* - My fellow Hoosier. We need to chill sometime!
> *Trundle AND Ashtot* - Love the both of you two. It's always a pleasure to play mafia with the two of you. #BellTreeDanceParty
> *Reizo/Zeiro* - .........slime man
> 
> I think I missed a few people, but these are the ones who really stand out the most to me.



<3 you, bruh. 



Javocado said:


> Spoiler: the ultimate list
> 
> 
> 
> ShinySandwich for being so rad and a mega hax0r troll
> MozzarellaSticks for being a golden gal
> Brad for not being able to spell his name without rad
> Lauren for her lv. 100 snapchat game
> Annie for her cute suffixes and awesomeness
> SockHead bc he's my brother from another mother
> Thunder and Reizo bc Smash bby's
> Mari bc aww baby cheeks
> Cap and Elise bc Mario Kart ultimate rivals, well Cap.
> Kisstoefur bc awesome beard x wrestling bud
> Jake 4 being Jake
> Miya902 for being the most helpful
> AwesomePerson for being sweet and banned
> Flake bc such friendly
> Hound00med bc see flake
> Kildor for always having the kildoor open for me
> Mahou for always playing Awkward by San Cisco
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I missed you, I love you.



<3<3 again 



Songbird said:


> Apparently Marii. I had a TBT dream last night and besides me, Marii was the only other one in it.  I bet Marii would be honored.



LOLOL OMG. This made me genuinely smile, haha! Even though I've never talked to you before... that's so funny! x) I definitely am honored! You seem really cool, haha. I wouldn't mind getting to know you better. :'D


----------



## Pathetic

MrKisstoefur said:


> *Bendalf/Gandalf* - Probably my favorite person on this whole site. We can legit talk about anything. You make me feel welcome every single time I come onto the IRC. Also you gave me your Pokeball in hopes of getting me to stay on the forums <3 Love you like a brother from another mother down under.
> *Javocado* - My main man 8 Smile. Wrastlin buddy. I love how we can zone out in the IRC and talk about who our favorite wrestlers are and no one knows what the hell we are talking about. You're also a freaking BEAST at Mario Kart 8. Respect.
> *ShinySandwich* - My favorite edible delicacy. Playing BGO with you a blast. We need to do it a lot more. *BBD approves*.
> *Oath2Order* - #BestScumTeam2k14. Being in a mafia team with you was the highlight of my time here on TBT. We completely REKT town. I really like talking to you. Dr Pepper bros 4 lyf yo <3
> *Lauren* - Yoga pants. Nuff said. jkjk. You make me laugh a lot even though you, Sean, and Cory irritated the hell out of me on Skype when I wanted to see the yoga pants pic. Jerks.
> *Flop* - Kisstoeflop 5evr bby <3
> *Mari* - I'm pretty sure you were the first person I ever had a legit conversation with on the IRC. Everyone's favorite potato. Bring back Dongers420 damn it!
> *Superpenguin* - I know we've had our differences in the past playing mafia, but you are seriously one of the chillest dudes I've ever talked to. It's fun playing mafia and tanks with you.
> *CookingOkasan* - Brother <3 Love you to death man. Us S A D B O I S gotta stick together, y'know? If you ever need anything, I'm always here for you.
> *VillageDweller* - HARRY! You tall mofo. Love you like a giant younger brother. I'm glad we actually got the opportunity to finally chat. Really enjoy our conversations in the IRC. It's always good seeing you.
> *Thunder* - Puns. That's all there is to it.
> *Cory* - My waifu. Don't let the other members bring you down, man. You're a cool little Jew.
> *Minties* - Mafia senpai. Come back to the IRC ;-;
> *Natty* - My fellow Hoosier. We need to chill sometime!
> *Trundle AND Ashtot* - Love the both of you two. It's always a pleasure to play mafia with the two of you. #BellTreeDanceParty
> *Reizo/Zeiro* - .........slime man
> 
> I think I missed a few people, but these are the ones who really stand out the most to me.



wt da ***? am not on? HMMMM


----------



## rockthemike13

alise said:


> wt da ***? am not on? HMMMM



Alise is my new favorite, for not taking *(&^ from NO BODY.


----------



## BerryPop

Im on none of these ;-; 
oh well, heres a gif


Spoiler:  I <3 gifs


----------



## rockthemike13

BerryPop said:


> Im on none of these ;-;
> oh well, heres a gif
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  I <3 gifs



Sorry Alise, I have a new favorite.

It's now Berrypop, for having the patience to browse 72 pages worth of forum material to see if they're on an arbitrary list.  That takes some serious dedication!  Dedication... that I sorely need in life.


----------



## radical6

rockthemike13 said:


> Sorry Alise, I have a new favorite.
> 
> It's now Berrypop, for having the patience to browse 72 pages worth of forum material to see if they're on an arbitrary list.  That takes some serious dedication!  Dedication... that I sorely need in life.



Nah, you can search the thread. Just search your name lol.


----------



## BerryPop

rockthemike13 said:


> Sorry Alise, I have a new favorite.
> 
> It's now Berrypop, for having the patience to browse 72 pages worth of forum material to see if they're on an arbitrary list.  That takes some serious dedication!  Dedication... that I sorely need in life.


Acutally i just assumed it because i havent been on for like, 2 months
i have no dedication to do that


----------



## radical6

BerryPop said:


> Acutally i just assumed it because i havent been on for like, 2 months
> i have no dedication to do that



You're mentioned here.


tarakdeep said:


> My List would be updated
> -BerryPop


----------



## rockthemike13

tsundere said:


> Nah, you can search the thread. Just search your name lol.



Berrypop, you fricken lying dream crushing trickster.

My new favorite is Tsundere, for being *REAL*.  Unlike you Berrypop, you big fat phony.


----------



## BerryPop

tarakdeep said:


> My List would be updated
> 
> -Yookey
> -Shyghost
> -BerryPop
> -Hanzy
> -Eiryii
> -Hound00med
> -JakeHadyn
> -Kikay
> -Parnit101
> -Starlike91
> -Traineralley
> -Zinoviy
> -The Pennifer
> -EpicRainbow
> -Uxie
> -Chibi .Hoshi
> -Shayminskyforme88
> -purple888
> -Uriri
> -mewmewmewmewm
> 
> Also People that seem cool but i dont talk to
> -Twinrova
> -Shirohibiki


----------



## nekosync

I like everyone.


----------



## MrPicklez

MrKisstoefur said:


> *Bendalf/Gandalf* - Probably my favorite person on this whole site. We can legit talk about anything. You make me feel welcome every single time I come onto the IRC. Also you gave me your Pokeball in hopes of getting me to stay on the forums <3 Love you like a brother from another mother down under.
> *Javocado* - My main man 8 Smile. Wrastlin buddy. I love how we can zone out in the IRC and talk about who our favorite wrestlers are and no one knows what the hell we are talking about. You're also a freaking BEAST at Mario Kart 8. Respect.
> *ShinySandwich* - My favorite edible delicacy. Playing BGO with you a blast. We need to do it a lot more. *BBD approves*.
> *Oath2Order* - #BestScumTeam2k14. Being in a mafia team with you was the highlight of my time here on TBT. We completely REKT town. I really like talking to you. Dr Pepper bros 4 lyf yo <3
> *Lauren* - Yoga pants. Nuff said. jkjk. You make me laugh a lot even though you, Sean, and Cory irritated the hell out of me on Skype when I wanted to see the yoga pants pic. Jerks.
> *Flop* - Kisstoeflop 5evr bby <3
> *Mari* - I'm pretty sure you were the first person I ever had a legit conversation with on the IRC. Everyone's favorite potato. Bring back Dongers420 damn it!
> *Superpenguin* - I know we've had our differences in the past playing mafia, but you are seriously one of the chillest dudes I've ever talked to. It's fun playing mafia and tanks with you.
> *CookingOkasan* - Brother <3 Love you to death man. Us S A D B O I S gotta stick together, y'know? If you ever need anything, I'm always here for you.
> *VillageDweller* - HARRY! You tall mofo. Love you like a giant younger brother. I'm glad we actually got the opportunity to finally chat. Really enjoy our conversations in the IRC. It's always good seeing you.
> *Thunder* - Puns. That's all there is to it.
> *Cory* - My waifu. Don't let the other members bring you down, man. You're a cool little Jew.
> *Minties* - Mafia senpai. Come back to the IRC ;-;
> *Natty* - My fellow Hoosier. We need to chill sometime!
> *Trundle AND Ashtot* - Love the both of you two. It's always a pleasure to play mafia with the two of you. #BellTreeDanceParty
> *Reizo/Zeiro* - .........slime man
> 
> I think I missed a few people, but these are the ones who really stand out the most to me.



I'd also like to add these two people to the list:

*AndyB* - Our convo today was legit one of the best conversations I've had since I joined the forums back in February. You're a very down to earth guy and it was a blast finally speaking with you one-on-one. It's good to know that there's another guy who thinks the same way I do on certain subjects. Respect. And I promise the next time you post a picture in the "What Do You Look Like" thread, I'm gonna compliment you so hard. Haha.

*Annie/Epona* - Oi. Cootie patootie. You've taken the number three spot of my favorite members on here. Our snaps are freaking hilarious. I'd also like to add that you can talk to me or Ben about whatever. You're a cool cat and an even cooler friend, yo.


----------



## Caius

BerryPop said:


>



Post quality


----------



## epona

MrKisstoefur said:


> *Annie/Epona* - Oi. Cootie patootie. You've taken the number three spot of my favorite members on here. Our snaps are freaking hilarious. *I'd also like to add that you can talk to me or Ben about whatever.* You're a cool cat and an even cooler friend, yo.



aw the coveted #3 spot!!!! bless you
also with regards to bolded part i feel like you guys agreed upon this have you been talkin dirt about me behind my back
thanks though this is nice


----------



## Beardo

Well, I don't really talk to anyone specifically, but from the people I've been around:

Purpl
Moron
MozzarellaSticks
CommanderLeahShepard
Tina
CookingOkasan
Farobi
Kildor
Fireninja
Flop
and Lauren


----------



## MrPicklez

epona said:


> aw the coveted #3 spot!!!! bless you
> also with regards to bolded part i feel like you guys agreed upon this have you been talkin dirt about me behind my back
> thanks though this is nice



Nooooooo. _Not at all..._

Just kidding.


----------



## mob

rivulet said:


> gamzee is rad



p rad



Luckypinch said:


> Debinoresu, Shirohibiki, Gamzee, Hyogo, kildor, fabori, flop..



nice nice!

and more jeez i didn't know i was cool .


----------



## JellofishXD

Swiftstream said:


> JellyfishXD
> 
> there



tysm ;_; means so much!


----------



## Astro0

me


----------



## Alice

Alice said:


> *Cent/Zr388*: She's helped me through some very tough times. I already fell like a different person from having known her.
> *Tina*: She's been really nice to me. I find her presence kinda comforting.
> *ProfessorGallows*: Really sweet guy. Reminds me of myself at times.
> *Kaiaa*: Kind, funny, and understanding.
> *Bibiburger*: Hilarous, very talented, and sweet in her own weird way.
> *Shirohibiki*: Like Bibi, very talented. She's kind of awkward at times, but she's adorable, and very well-meaning.
> *Thunder*: Makes me laugh, makes me cringe, and occasionally makes me cry.
> *Lauren*: o my waifu, i luv u. oh, and she's not scary.
> *Olive*: Fun, and very easy to talk to. I'm amazed she puts up with me at times.
> *Pally*: She's a sweetheart, and so caring.
> *Gandalf*: My favourite loser.
> *Mari*: I think we all can agree that we love Mari.
> *Andyb*: A little awkward, but he's sweet. Like Jamie he shares some of my more obscure interests.
> *Oath2order*: He's pretty cool. Easy to talk to. 10/10 best Zelda.
> *Minties*: 10 years since minties vanished. I really need to message you.
> *KarlaKGB*: Snarky, and pretty damn blunt. He's been really helpful to me, and I really appreciate it.
> *Cory*: Pretty silly, I admit. But I still like him; he lightens things up when he's not being a pain the in butt.
> *Justin*: Gotta appreciate someone who has the same taste in women as you. RIP cult.
> 
> I don't wanna make this too tl;dr, so here's the rest of my favourite TBT'ers: *Ashtot, Superpenguin, Yui-Z, Jas0n, Trundle, Villagedweller, CookingOkasan, Tom, Shinysandwich, Lapaa, kayocalypse, Murray, Jennifer and Lynn105*
> 
> There are more, as per usual, but I'm pretty out of it so I'll leave it at there..



Small update, I suppose.

*Hyogo, MayorLark, Soggy, Sparkanine, Epona/Annie, Mino, MrKissToeFur and MozzarellaSticks.*


----------



## Javocado

Javocado said:


> Spoiler: the ultimate list
> 
> 
> 
> ShinySandwich for being so rad and a mega hax0r troll
> MozzarellaSticks for being a golden gal
> Brad for not being able to spell his name without rad
> Lauren for her lv. 100 snapchat game
> Annie for her cute suffixes and awesomeness
> SockHead bc he's my brother from another mother
> Thunder and Reizo bc Smash bby's
> Mari bc aww baby cheeks
> Cap and Elise bc Mario Kart ultimate rivals, well Cap.
> Kisstoefur bc awesome beard x wrestling bud
> Jake 4 being Jake
> Miya902 for being the most helpful
> AwesomePerson for being sweet and banned
> Flake bc such friendly
> Hound00med bc see flake
> Kildor for always having the kildoor open for me
> Mahou for always playing Awkward by San Cisco
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if I missed you, I love you.



Add the wonderful Netflix to my list for being such a doll and helping me get the September birthstone and Chocolate Cake.

:''')


----------



## Jake

i didnt want to do this bcos i know i will forget someone and then ppl will get mad at me but i am looking for friends

i am probs forgettin like 320545 people so yea sorry friends 


Spoiler: in no particular order



*pally:* for always havin my back and bein there for me
*lauren:* for always havin my back
*sockhead:* for being my longest guy friend in a non sexual way ive ever had in my life thx means a lot <3
*kayla:* good friend and v funny i miss u
*village dweller:* he is just my brother so yea <3 also he my monster hunter buddy and stopped me being a noob so ty now i am like pro1!
*horus:* he always nice to me love u
*serk102/john102 idk who the **** u r anymore:* oh wait maybe you are my longest guy friend in a non sexual way idk but either way we go waaaaay back and 
*aerious:* my model buddy i rly enjoy talking to you !!
*javocado:* my friend!! i am glad we are friends
*thunder:* my friend who helps me when i am stupid
*murray:* he is mur <3
*shiny:* idk i just felt like putting u here outta sympathy
*marii:* my lil daughter
*tina:* she sent me post card and cheers me up when i am feeling down!!
*garret:* my lil buddy miss u
*reizo:* first luv r 4eva neva 4get
*nigel:* miss u
*numner:* miss u liil numnuts
*[nook]:* miss u gpx buddy also i miss trollin tbt w/ u bak in 2010
*anna:* miss u gurl
*keenan:* miss u tiny chat friend
*rafren:* miss u raffy
*dark:* hi
*fillfall:* miss u too
*cookingokasan:* friend!! i want to give u a hug
*princess twi:* ac buddy
*annie/epona:* friend who is just perf <3
*basonjurrows:* miss u rip never forget
*mino:* hi
*hamusuta:* swag
*torotix:* rip sealed section days
*flop:* flop



basically if i have spoken to you more than once then yea i like u but if i have spoken to you lots then you are my fav!!!!!!!
(if i forgot u send me pm and i will make it up to you)


----------



## Capella

Jake. said:


> i didnt want to do this bcos i know i will forget someone and then ppl will get mad at me but i am looking for friends
> 
> i am probs forgettin like 320545 people so yea sorry friends
> 
> 
> Spoiler: in no particular order
> 
> 
> 
> *pally:* for always havin my back and bein there for me
> *lauren:* for always havin my back
> *sockhead:* for being my longest guy friend in a non sexual way ive ever had in my life thx means a lot <3
> *kayla:* good friend and v funny i miss u
> *gandalf:* for being second longest guy friend in a non sexual way thx for being friend also ty for helping me make life decisions
> *village dweller:* he is just my brother so yea <3 also he my monster hunter buddy and stopped me being a noob so ty now i am like pro1!
> *horus:* he always nice to me love u
> *serk102/john102 idk who the **** u r anymore:* oh wait maybe you are my longest guy friend in a non sexual way idk but either way we go waaaaay back and
> *aerious:* my model buddy i rly enjoy talking to you !!
> *javocado:* my friend!! i am glad we are friends
> *thunder:* my friend who helps me when i am stupid
> *murray:* he is mur <3
> *shiny:* idk i just felt like putting u here outta sympathy
> *marii:* my lil daughter
> *tina:* she sent me post card and cheers me up when i am feeling down!!
> *garret:* my lil buddy miss u
> *reizo:* first luv r 4eva neva 4get
> *nigel:* miss u
> *numner:* miss u liil numnuts
> *[nook]:* miss u gpx buddy also i miss trollin tbt w/ u bak in 2010
> *anna:* miss u gurl
> *keenan:* miss u tiny chat friend
> *rafren:* miss u raffy
> *dark:* hi
> *fillfall:* miss u too
> *cookingokasan:* friend!! i want to give u a hug
> *princess twi:* ac buddy
> *annie/epona:* friend who is just perf <3
> *basonjurrows:* miss u rip never forget
> *mino:* hi
> *hamusuta:* swag
> *torotix:* rip sealed section days
> *flop:* flop
> 
> 
> 
> basically if i have spoken to you more than once then yea i like u but if i have spoken to you lots then you are my fav!!!!!!!
> (if i forgot u send me pm and i will make it up to you)



forgive me


----------



## Marii

Jake. said:


> i didnt want to do this bcos i know i will forget someone and then ppl will get mad at me but i am looking for friends
> 
> i am probs forgettin like 320545 people so yea sorry friends
> 
> 
> Spoiler: in no particular order
> 
> 
> 
> *pally:* for always havin my back and bein there for me
> *lauren:* for always havin my back
> *sockhead:* for being my longest guy friend in a non sexual way ive ever had in my life thx means a lot <3
> *kayla:* good friend and v funny i miss u
> *gandalf:* for being second longest guy friend in a non sexual way thx for being friend also ty for helping me make life decisions
> *village dweller:* he is just my brother so yea <3 also he my monster hunter buddy and stopped me being a noob so ty now i am like pro1!
> *horus:* he always nice to me love u
> *serk102/john102 idk who the **** u r anymore:* oh wait maybe you are my longest guy friend in a non sexual way idk but either way we go waaaaay back and
> *aerious:* my model buddy i rly enjoy talking to you !!
> *javocado:* my friend!! i am glad we are friends
> *thunder:* my friend who helps me when i am stupid
> *murray:* he is mur <3
> *shiny:* idk i just felt like putting u here outta sympathy
> *marii:* my lil daughter
> *tina:* she sent me post card and cheers me up when i am feeling down!!
> *garret:* my lil buddy miss u
> *reizo:* first luv r 4eva neva 4get
> *nigel:* miss u
> *numner:* miss u liil numnuts
> *[nook]:* miss u gpx buddy also i miss trollin tbt w/ u bak in 2010
> *anna:* miss u gurl
> *keenan:* miss u tiny chat friend
> *rafren:* miss u raffy
> *dark:* hi
> *fillfall:* miss u too
> *cookingokasan:* friend!! i want to give u a hug
> *princess twi:* ac buddy
> *annie/epona:* friend who is just perf <3
> *basonjurrows:* miss u rip never forget
> *mino:* hi
> *hamusuta:* swag
> *torotix:* rip sealed section days
> *flop:* flop
> 
> 
> 
> basically if i have spoken to you more than once then yea i like u but if i have spoken to you lots then you are my fav!!!!!!!
> (if i forgot u send me pm and i will make it up to you)



omg jake <3
wait
if i am ur daughter and harry is ur brother
......
what
i already told harry that u were his grandma????
unless... harry is actually..... my uncle?!  WHAT
EVERYTHING I KNOW IS A LIE
unless i somehow adopted my uncle idk man ok


----------



## Pathetic

Marii said:


> omg jake <3
> wait
> if i am ur daughter and harry is ur brother
> ......
> what
> i already told harry that u were his grandma????
> unless... harry is actually..... my uncle?!  WHAT
> EVERYTHING I KNOW IS A LIE
> unless i somehow adopted my uncle idk man ok




im marrying ur uncle sorry wife


----------



## Kildor

Beardo said:


> Well, I don't really talk to anyone specifically, but from the people I've been around:
> 
> Purpl
> Moron
> MozzarellaSticks
> CommanderLeahShepard
> Tina
> CookingOkasan
> Farobi
> Kildor
> Fireninja
> Flop
> and Lauren


Means alot mate. Thanks!


----------



## Togekiss

Nobody likes me, but that's okay. ;u;

I like:
Swiftstream
Capella
and Flop


----------



## Kildor

Milkii said:


> Nobody likes me, but that's okay. ;u;
> 
> I like:
> Swiftstream
> Capella
> and Flop


I like you  You seem cool.


----------



## MrPicklez

Alice said:


> Small update, I suppose.
> 
> *Hyogo, MayorLark, Soggy, Sparkanine, Epona/Annie, Mino, MrKissToeFur and MozzarellaSticks.*



You finally noticed me ;-;


----------



## Zura

Javocado said:


> Add the wonderful Netflix to my list for being such a doll and helping me get the September birthstone and Chocolate Cake.
> 
> :''')


Even tho you didn't add me I still love you 


Jake. said:


> (if i forgot u send me pm and i will make it up to you)


Hmm 



MrKisstoefur said:


> You finally noticed me ;-;


You're cool


----------



## Alice

MrKisstoefur said:


> You finally noticed me ;-;



Who are you again?


----------



## Sanaki

littlemissmarzipanmermaid
Bowie
Capella
Marii 

Because of kindness.


----------



## Geoni

Beardo said:


> Well, I don't really talk to anyone specifically, but from the people I've been around:
> 
> Purpl
> Moron
> MozzarellaSticks
> CommanderLeahShepard
> Tina
> CookingOkasan
> Farobi
> Kildor
> Fireninja
> Flop
> and Lauren



I need to join your RPs again sometime! Mafia is distracting me.


----------



## Nage

im backk
+1capella fan here again

>///< senpaiiiiiiiiii HEHHH


----------



## Byngo

Alice said:


> Small update, I suppose.
> 
> *Hyogo, MayorLark, Soggy, Sparkanine, Epona/Annie, Mino, MrKissToeFur and MozzarellaSticks.*



Senpai hasn't noticed me yet


----------



## MrPicklez

Alice said:


> Who are you again?



The most popular bearded guy on TBT.


----------



## Solar

Natty said:


> Senpai hasn't noticed me yet



Same ._.


----------



## Jake

Vaati said:


> Hmm


ive only ever spoken to you like three times and at least twice ive called you "vaati the fatty" i dont think that counts


----------



## ShinySandwich

Jake. said:


> ive only ever spoken to you like three times and at least twice ive called you "vaati the fatty" i dont think that counts



Do you hate me? What did i do?


----------



## spacedog

im my fav tbt member


----------



## BerryPop

I think flop is no 1 because hes hilarious
Javocado and capella are too


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Beardo said:


> Well, I don't really talk to anyone specifically, but from the people I've been around:
> 
> Purpl
> Moron
> MozzarellaSticks
> CommanderLeahShepard
> Tina
> CookingOkasan
> Farobi
> Kildor
> Fireninja
> Flop
> and Lauren





Alice said:


> Small update, I suppose.
> 
> *Hyogo, MayorLark, Soggy, Sparkanine, Epona/Annie, Mino, MrKissToeFur and MozzarellaSticks.*





Javocado said:


> Add the wonderful Netflix to my list for being such a doll and helping me get the September birthstone and Chocolate Cake.
> 
> :''')


You gggggguuuuuyyyyyssssss.


----------



## RhinoK

ShinySandwich said:


> Do you hate me? What did i do?


you were rude


----------



## Javocado

BerryPop said:


> I think flop is no 1 because hes hilarious
> Javocado and capella are too



Well thanks mate!


----------



## Capella

BerryPop said:


> I think flop is no 1 because hes hilarious
> Javocado and capella are too


we are!!


----------



## ShinySandwich

BerryPop said:


> I think flop is no 1 because hes hilarious
> Javocado and capella are too



wat? i'm funny


----------



## MrPicklez

Jake. said:


> i didnt want to do this bcos i know i will forget someone and then ppl will get mad at me but i am looking for friends
> 
> i am probs forgettin like 320545 people so yea sorry friends
> 
> 
> Spoiler: in no particular order
> 
> 
> 
> *pally:* for always havin my back and bein there for me
> *lauren:* for always havin my back
> *sockhead:* for being my longest guy friend in a non sexual way ive ever had in my life thx means a lot <3
> *kayla:* good friend and v funny i miss u
> *gandalf:* for being second longest guy friend in a non sexual way thx for being friend also ty for helping me make life decisions
> *village dweller:* he is just my brother so yea <3 also he my monster hunter buddy and stopped me being a noob so ty now i am like pro1!
> *horus:* he always nice to me love u
> *serk102/john102 idk who the **** u r anymore:* oh wait maybe you are my longest guy friend in a non sexual way idk but either way we go waaaaay back and
> *aerious:* my model buddy i rly enjoy talking to you !!
> *javocado:* my friend!! i am glad we are friends
> *thunder:* my friend who helps me when i am stupid
> *murray:* he is mur <3
> *shiny:* idk i just felt like putting u here outta sympathy
> *marii:* my lil daughter
> *tina:* she sent me post card and cheers me up when i am feeling down!!
> *garret:* my lil buddy miss u
> *reizo:* first luv r 4eva neva 4get
> *nigel:* miss u
> *numner:* miss u liil numnuts
> *[nook]:* miss u gpx buddy also i miss trollin tbt w/ u bak in 2010
> *anna:* miss u gurl
> *keenan:* miss u tiny chat friend
> *rafren:* miss u raffy
> *dark:* hi
> *fillfall:* miss u too
> *cookingokasan:* friend!! i want to give u a hug
> *princess twi:* ac buddy
> *annie/epona:* friend who is just perf <3
> *basonjurrows:* miss u rip never forget
> *mino:* hi
> *hamusuta:* swag
> *torotix:* rip sealed section days
> *flop:* flop
> 
> 
> 
> basically if i have spoken to you more than once then yea i like u but if i have spoken to you lots then you are my fav!!!!!!!
> (if i forgot u send me pm and i will make it up to you)



And to think I shared very intimate photos with you. NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## Zura

Jake. said:


> ive only ever spoken to you like three times and at least twice ive called you "vaati the fatty" i dont think that counts



It counts for me babe <3


----------



## Solar

MrKisstoefur said:


> And to think I shared very intimate photos with you. NEVER AGAIN.



I'm on his "potential friend list". Sharing photos just isn't enough.


----------



## kittylover1379

If I haven't already said this Reaper_Flower


----------



## Flop

BerryPop said:


> I think flop is no 1 because hes hilarious
> Javocado and capella are too



Aww ty bb <3


----------



## Delphine

Togekiss said:


> Nobody likes me, but that's okay. ;u;



I do like you c:
No one here is saying they love me but that's only because it's so obvious that everyone does *laughs really loud then starts crying*

Because they're the sweetest, my favorite TBT members are *mortimae*, *Zaidaa* and *Maruchan*. But I really like everyone.


----------



## nekosync

TeeTee. ^^


----------



## Lio Fotia

Wow I'm on some lists? Thank you guys~

I'm not keen on making a list, singling people out makes me feel bad, but so far I love everyone I have talked to!​


----------



## Kazunari

Nage is my favourite member on TBT because she's my only friend. ;_;


----------



## Zura

C a l l a w a y said:


> Wow I'm on some lists? Thank you guys~
> 
> I'm not keen on making a list, singling people out makes me feel bad, but so far I love everyone I have talked to!​



I like talking to you as well


----------



## Gandalf

Tried to do a something for this but it's too long and I put it to the side for now. Soon.

All of you that I saw and read - thank you. I really do appreciate it you are each amazing 8)


----------



## Nage

Kazunari said:


> Nage is my favourite member on TBT because she's my only friend. ;_;



luv u 2 monica babe


----------



## KCourtnee

I wonder if I'm anyone's favorite member.


----------



## Saylor

KCourtnee said:


> I wonder if I'm anyone's favorite member.


you're one of mine, even though we've only barely talked!


----------



## KCourtnee

Saylor said:


> you're one of mine, even though we've only barely talked!



Hm I feel bad for not remembering you D: Was it recent?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

The next three posters are my favorite.


----------



## Capella

izzy ily omg we're best friends this is great


----------



## Pathetic

ok updating my list!!!



Spoiler: hahahahhahha bye



*cap* ~ really weird nerd
*mahou *~ pretty pink princess meanie ):
*shiny* ~ <3333
*natty * ~ btch
*callaway* ~ shes really cool omg
*oath* ~ i hate u :'(
*tina* ~ pretty girl!!! really nice i wanna hug her OMG
*cory* ~ ??????????????????????????? meanie head
*kallie* ~ MY REALLY COOL WIFE BACK OFF BEN
*harry* ~ my bae!! <333 {even when he bullies me..}
*mari* ~ ADoRable o M FGYOULL FALLIN LOVE WITH HER SHES SO TINY 
*ashtot* ~ MUSIC!!!!!!!!! yes
*nick* ~ wtf bye
*tom* ~ stop bullying kallie
*thunder* ~ stop bullying kallie v.2 
*benmjy* ~ STAY AWAY FROM MY WIFE
*bendalf* ~ i hope you turn into a fat baby
*annie* ~ shes soo pretty omfg and we gossip about.....boys..omg!!!!!!!!!!! SCANDAL!!
*jason / jawile* ~ pokenerd
*maddy* ~ hi bab
*lynn* ~ my popcorn ur not getting any
*blu rose* ~ qt dweeb <3
*jav* ~ ew i beat you in mk8 everyday
*aerious* ~ pressure
*yui / zoey* ~ the doorwoman
*lauren* ~ her hair is really cool o o mg  + cool musics
*kaiaa* ~ legs


ok please tell me if i forgot u thank !!


----------



## Byngo

adding Javacado to my list because I have a lot of fun playing mk8 with him.


----------



## Waluigi

Yall on my list

dont want anyone left out


----------



## Saylor

KCourtnee said:


> Hm I feel bad for not remembering you D: Was it recent?


oh we've never PMed or anything, you were just the one that randomly came to my town and I was like whoa when'd you get here. that was you, right?


----------



## WonderK

If you're lucky enough to be on this small list. Good job. 

*Shirohibiki 
Sparkanine
Twinrova
Callaway
Karie-Kitten
JelloFishXD
Mia
Swiftstream
Thunder
LittleBeary
LYNN105*

Yeah. Thanks for reading. ​


----------



## Kildor

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Yall on my list
> 
> dont want anyone left out



I remember the days when you were Twiggy heh. Stay cool m8.


----------



## Bowie

I don't really wanna make a list, to be honest. I don't want anyone to be left out, and then be sad because they weren't included. I love everyone, all right? All of you.


----------



## MisterEnigma

Still


----------



## Liquid Ocelot




----------



## ahousar97

Karie-Kitten<3 
~ 
Chibi-Hoshi

Loves of my life. xD
Super sweet cuties.

People I admire but want to talk to~~ ;o; )/ Notice me Senpais!
Wonder-K
~
Yookie


----------



## Saylor

I love everyone I've ever talked to on here, all three of them.


----------



## Liquid Ocelot

Saylor said:


> I love everyone I've ever talked to on here, all three of them.



I like you. Not in an OMG LET'S BE BFFS way. But I like you.


----------



## ahousar97

TBT Gods do answer prayers! ;o; )
I'm forever a believer.

Wonder-K speaketh to me.


----------



## WonderK

ahousar97 said:


> TBT Gods do answer prayers! ;o; )
> I'm forever a believer.
> 
> Wonder-K speaketh to me.



No deities were involved in this. It was my decision alone.


----------



## Saylor

Revolver Ocelot said:


> I like you. Not in an OMG LET'S BE BFFS way. But I like you.




I like you too, you're a funny guy from what I've seen.


----------



## Horus

WonderK said:


> If you're lucky enough to on this small list. Good job.
> 
> *Shirohibiki
> Sparkanine
> Twinrova
> Callaway
> Karie-Kitten
> JelloFishXD
> Mia
> Swiftstream
> Thunder
> LittleBeary*
> 
> Yeah. Thanks for reading. ​



Since I am your example in your GFX thread I will ignore the fact thaT IM NOT ON YOUR LIST THAT SHOULD INCLUDE ME


----------



## RayOfHope

Bowie said:


> I don't really wanna make a list, to be honest. I don't want anyone to be left out, and then be sad because they weren't included. I love everyone, all right? All of you.



D'awww <3


----------



## Swiftstream

WonderK said:


> If you're lucky enough to on this small list. Good job.
> 
> *Shirohibiki
> Sparkanine
> Twinrova
> Callaway
> Karie-Kitten
> JelloFishXD
> Mia
> Swiftstream
> Thunder
> LittleBeary*
> 
> Yeah. Thanks for reading. ​



I'm on somebody's list?
Yay.


----------



## WonderK

Horus said:


> Since I am your example in your GFX thread I will ignore the fact thaT IM NOT ON YOUR LIST THAT SHOULD INCLUDE ME



I randomly picked an example for that. And I hardly know you. I also never see you. Ever.


----------



## BungoTheElf

WonderK said:


> If you're lucky enough to on this small list. Good job.
> 
> *Shirohibiki
> Sparkanine
> Twinrova
> Callaway
> Karie-Kitten
> JelloFishXD
> Mia
> Swiftstream
> Thunder
> LittleBeary*
> 
> Yeah. Thanks for reading. ​



I am saddened :'(


----------



## JellofishXD

WonderK said:


> If you're lucky enough to on this small list. Good job.
> 
> *Shirohibiki
> Sparkanine
> Twinrova
> Callaway
> Karie-Kitten
> JelloFishXD
> Mia
> Swiftstream
> Thunder
> LittleBeary*
> 
> Yeah. Thanks for reading. ​



Aaaw tysm!


----------



## Capella

alise said:


> ok updating my list!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: hahahahhahha bye
> 
> 
> 
> *cap* ~ really weird nerd
> *mahou *~ pretty pink princess meanie ):
> *shiny* ~ <3333
> *natty * ~ btch
> *callaway* ~ shes really cool omg
> *oath* ~ i hate u :'(
> *tina* ~ pretty girl!!! really nice i wanna hug her OMG
> *cory* ~ ??????????????????????????? meanie head
> *kallie* ~ MY REALLY COOL WIFE BACK OFF BEN
> *harry* ~ my bae!! <333 {even when he bullies me..}
> *mari* ~ ADoRable o M FGYOULL FALLIN LOVE WITH HER SHES SO TINY
> *ashtot* ~ MUSIC!!!!!!!!! yes
> *nick* ~ wtf bye
> *tom* ~ stop bullying kallie
> *thunder* ~ stop bullying kallie v.2
> *benmjy* ~ STAY AWAY FROM MY WIFE
> *bendalf* ~ i hope you turn into a fat baby
> *annie* ~ shes soo pretty omfg and we gossip about.....boys..omg!!!!!!!!!!! SCANDAL!!
> *jason / jawile* ~ pokenerd
> *maddy* ~ hi bab
> *lynn* ~ my popcorn ur not getting any
> *blu rose* ~ qt dweeb <3
> *jav* ~ ew i beat you in mk8 everyday
> *aerious* ~ pressure
> *yui / zoey* ~ the doorwoman
> 
> 
> ok please tell me if i forgot u thank !!


im at the top because im ur favorite awww


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> If you're lucky enough to on this small list. Good job.
> 
> *Shirohibiki
> Sparkanine
> Twinrova
> Callaway
> Kari-Kitten
> JelloFishXD
> Mia
> Swiftstream
> Thunder
> LittleBeary*
> 
> Yeah. Thanks for reading. ​


Tempted to not use that gif here. But seriously, thanks.


----------



## WonderK

lynn105 said:


> I am saddened :'(



Wow. I knew I forgot someone. Fixed (with size 7).


----------



## Pathetic

Capella said:


> im at the top because im ur favorite awww



actually harry would be on the top


----------



## Capella

alise said:


> actually harry would be on the top



so does this




make a difference!?!?!?!?


----------



## BungoTheElf

WonderK said:


> If you're lucky enough to on this small list. Good job.
> 
> *Shirohibiki
> Sparkanine
> Twinrova
> Callaway
> Karie-Kitten
> JelloFishXD
> Mia
> Swiftstream
> Thunder
> LittleBeary
> LYNN105*
> 
> Yeah. Thanks for reading. ​



HEYYEAH YEAH EYAAH


----------



## Pathetic

Capella said:


> so does this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> make a difference!?!?!?!?



....


----------



## Capella

alise said:


> ....







so am i ur fave member now


----------



## Pathetic

Capella said:


> so am i ur fave member now



nope


----------



## Aradai

lynn105 said:


> HEYYEAH YEAH EYAAH



Someone's getting recognition today.


----------



## Capella

alise said:


> nope



then who is omg


----------



## Pathetic

Capella said:


> then who is omg



shiny


----------



## Capella

alise said:


> shiny



shiny said he hates you


----------



## Princess

lynn105 said:


> HEYYEAH YEAH EYAAH



I'm laughing so hard do you know where that gif is from or who that is probably not jesus christ


----------



## Horus

WonderK said:


> I randomly picked an example for that. And I hardly know you. I also never see you. Ever.



Oh good point, I haven't been here for like a month

Well I like you


----------



## Shirohibiki

OMG IM #1 ON DEVINS LIST EVEN IF ORDER DOESNT MATTER


----------



## Aradai

Princess said:


> I'm laughing so hard do you know where that gif is from or who that is probably not jesus christ



It's from an Indian dance show. I think he is.


----------



## Byngo

alise said:


> actually harry would be on the top



Whwre do I rank


----------



## Capella

Natty said:


> Whwre do I rank



the bottom


----------



## WonderK

@Horus: Pleased to meet ya

@Shirohibiki: There's no order

@Sparkanine:


----------



## Byngo

Capella said:


> the bottom



I didn't ask you


----------



## Mewmewmewm

WonderK said:


> @Horus: Pleased to meet ya
> 
> @Shirohibiki: There's no order
> 
> @Sparkanine:


OMG THAT PICTURE IM DEAD
BE MY BEST FRIEND NOW PLEASE XD


----------



## WonderK

Mewmewmewm said:


> OMG THAT PICTURE IM DEAD
> BE MY BEST FRIEND NOW PLEASE XD



Alright.

Oh. One more thing.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> @Horus: Pleased to meet ya
> 
> @Shirohibiki: There's no order
> 
> @Sparkanine:


You really, really love that picture, don't you?


----------



## Swiftstream

/dies.


----------



## WonderK

Sparkanine said:


> You really, really love that picture, don't you?



Yeah. I do. Anyway. I'm hopping off the bandwagon now.


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Yeah. I do. Anyway. I'm hopping off the bandwagon now.



Guess you can thank lynn for that.

Wait, no. I was the one who found it. /facepalm


----------



## Lio Fotia

WonderK said:


> If you're lucky enough to on this small list. Good job.
> 
> *Shirohibiki
> Sparkanine
> Twinrova
> Callaway
> Karie-Kitten
> JelloFishXD
> Mia
> Swiftstream
> Thunder
> LittleBeary
> LYNN105*
> 
> Yeah. Thanks for reading. ​



AHHHHHHH



Thank you WK ILU​


----------



## WonderK

C a l l a w a y said:


> AHHHHHHH
> 
> View attachment 56718
> 
> Thank you WK ILU​



Just noticed a typo in my post (forgot to type "be"). 

-face palm-


----------



## Aradai

WonderK said:


> Just noticed a typo in my post (forgot to type "be").
> 
> -face palm-


Also, sorry to break it to you, but you mispelt Kairi-Kitten.


----------



## CR33P

WonderK said:


> If you're lucky enough to be on this small list. Good job.
> 
> *CR33P
> Shirohibiki
> Sparkanine
> Twinrova
> Callaway
> Karie-Kitten
> JelloFishXD
> Mia
> Swiftstream
> Thunder
> LittleBeary
> LYNN105*
> 
> Yeah. Thanks for reading. ​



omg ty!11


----------



## WonderK

@Sparkanine: Yeah. I need to spell check. Heh.

@C33P: Don't edit my original post.


----------



## JellofishXD

My favorites 
Dreamysnowx
Jennifer
Akidas
Forest Deer
WonderK
Usagii
Tarakdeep
Tom
Panzer attack
That's it I hope to add more


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

WonderK said:


> If you're lucky enough to be on this small list. Good job.
> 
> *Shirohibiki
> Sparkanine
> Twinrova
> Callaway
> Karie-Kitten
> JelloFishXD
> Mia
> Swiftstream
> Thunder
> LittleBeary
> LYNN105*
> 
> Yeah. Thanks for reading. ​



Haha I feel honored<3 Plus I bother you just about every day of your waking life for mentoring



> Karie-Kitten<3
> ~
> Chibi-Hoshi
> 
> Loves of my life. xD
> Super sweet cuties.
> 
> People I admire but want to talk to~~ ;o; )/ Notice me Senpais!
> Wonder-K
> ~
> Yookie



Haha yay<3 Only natural<(^_^)> At least I feel somewhat cool now xD


----------



## ahousar97

Kitten~~ You are always my #1
xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

ahousar97 said:


> Kitten~~ You are always my #1
> xD



Oh geez I need to sum up my favorites now xD Hmmm let me look through whom I think is epic<3 (You are included indefinitely) So hah here is my summary of coolest/most epic individuals I have met so far:



Spoiler



1.ahousar97
2.WonderK
3.wintersolider
4.Miaa
5.Sparkanine
6.Shirohibiki
7.Pengutango
8.LittleBeary
9.Aryxia
+++More people I am too lazy to add xD



Definitely all in there for different awesome reasons<(^_^


----------



## ahousar97

v(^.^)v I feel the love~~to~~night~~


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I agree haha, even if it's not many who know me; still feels good to see my name


----------



## Shirohibiki

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh geez I need to sum up my favorites now xD Hmmm let me look through whom I think is epic<3 (You are included indefinitely) So hah here is my summary of coolest/most epic individuals I have met so far:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1.ahousar97
> 2.WonderK
> 3.wintersolider
> 4.Miaa
> 5.Sparkanine
> 6.Shirohibiki
> 7.Pengutango
> 8.LittleBeary
> 9.Aryxia
> +++More people I am too lazy to add xD
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely all in there for different awesome reasons<(^_^



bby no /snugs <3333 ty ;v;


----------



## Aradai

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh geez I need to sum up my favorites now xD Hmmm let me look through whom I think is epic<3 (You are included indefinitely) So hah here is my summary of coolest/most epic individuals I have met so far:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1.ahousar97
> 2.WonderK
> 3.wintersolider
> 4.Miaa
> 5.Sparkanine
> 6.Shirohibiki
> 7.Pengutango
> 8.LittleBeary
> 9.Aryxia
> +++More people I am too lazy to add xD
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely all in there for different awesome reasons<(^_^








Might as well fix my list:


Spoiler: doink doink



(In no particular order)
LittleBeary
Kairi-Kitten
Shiro (we made it to "calling each other by our real names" level haha!)
Lynn105
lapaa (got me to rewatch something, which is a miracle)
WonderK
Calloway
Miaa


----------



## tarakdeep

Yes I'm on someone's list thx


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO

debinoresu, Shirohibiki, and CR33P. c:


----------



## Lauren

Beardo said:


> Well, I don't really talk to anyone specifically, but from the people I've been around:
> 
> Purpl
> Moron
> MozzarellaSticks
> CommanderLeahShepard
> Tina
> CookingOkasan
> Farobi
> Kildor
> Fireninja
> Flop
> and Lauren



Thank you sweety!



Kildor said:


> That was intentional ♥



You're cute! <3



Javocado said:


> ^^add Lauren on my list :3



Thank you Groovy Javvy 

I feel the love guys! <3

Kiss, you monkey! Thank you 

I pretty much love all of TBT right now! You're all on my list but people I've mentioned previously are my very very 100% great friends.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Sparkanine said:


> Might as well fix my list:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: doink doink
> 
> 
> 
> (In no particular order)
> LittleBeary
> Kairi-Kitten
> Shiro (we made it to "calling each other by our real names" level haha!)
> Lynn105
> lapaa (got me to rewatch something, which is a miracle)
> WonderK
> Calloway
> Miaa



bweh. /snugs yny <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorSarah13 said:


> debinoresu, Shirohibiki, and CR33P. c:



you hush your face omg/// thank/// im blush//

and just to let everyone know again... i love all yall! sorry if i havent been showin' much love as of late. but it is there. <3


----------



## Naiad

Uxie said:


> Hmm
> 
> Capella
> Poliwag0
> Purple888
> BluebellLight
> Bowie
> WonderK
> Mariah
> Lafiel
> (I've probably forgotten people so I will update)
> 
> I searched my name because I'm sad like that and two people said me, I feel proud now



I need you too ok <<3


----------



## Keyblade

i love princess pally
i also like mozzarella sticks and aerious
and lauren


----------



## Javocado

Keyblade said:


> i love princess pally
> i also like mozzarella sticks and aerious
> and lauren



and jav bc he said you jav the best eyelashes in the game


----------



## Capella

boop boop bump


----------



## Lauren

Keyblade said:


> i love princess pally
> i also like mozzarella sticks and aerious
> and lauren



Yay, so happy!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

CR33P, I love you!

I don't particularly like/know anyone else... xD


----------



## Alice

Sparkanine said:


> Might as well fix my list:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: doink doink
> 
> 
> 
> (In no particular order)
> LittleBeary
> Kairi-Kitten
> Shiro (we made it to "calling each other by our real names" level haha!)
> Lynn105
> lapaa (got me to rewatch something, which is a miracle)
> WonderK
> Calloway
> Miaa



Every time I check the favourite members thread:


----------



## Trent the Paladin

You're one of my favorites Alice. c;


----------



## Alice

Tom said:


> You're one of my favorites Alice. c;



Tommy, you sweet talker.


----------



## staticistic1114

My favorite member..
is everyone that considers me their favorite *peace sign*

 now I don't have to make a list YES


----------



## Naiad

staticistic1114 said:


> My favorite member..
> is everyone that considers me their favorite *peace sign*
> 
> now I don't have to make a list YES



10/10 exactly me


----------



## JellofishXD

New members of my list
Kairi-Kitten
akidas
swiftstream
Lucky pinch


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

JellofishXD said:


> New members of my list
> Kairi-Kitten
> akidas
> swiftstream
> Lucky pinch



D'awww you're supposed to be on my list too<3 Geez far too many awesome people I need to add, new friends especially


----------



## JellofishXD

Kairi-Kitten said:


> D'awww you're supposed to be on my list too<3 Geez far too many awesome people I need to add, new friends especially



ah Tysm! Your too kind!


----------



## Stepheroo

u guys r all too cute i can't


----------



## Alice

Stepheroo said:


> u guys r all too cute i can't



no u r.

Stop it. Stop being cute.


----------



## matt

Ellabella, Jasonburrows and you


----------



## f11

Purpl
Alise
Harry
Cap
Shiny
Tsundere
Wonderk
Natty
Sockhead (rip)
Jake


----------



## Javocado

*adds Natty to my list*


----------



## Alice

*Cent/Zr388*: She's helped me through some very tough times. I already feel like a different person from having known her.
*Tina*: She's been really nice to me. I find her presence kinda comforting.
*ProfessorGallows*: Really sweet guy. Reminds me of myself at times.
*Kaiaa*: Kind, funny, and understanding.
*Bibiburger*: I love you, Bibi. I couldn't imagine a day where I didn't talk to you, or wanted to talk to you if I couldn't. Thank you for being there for me.
*Shirohibiki*: Very talented. She's kind of awkward at times, but she's adorable, and very well-meaning.
*Thunder*: Makes me laugh, makes me cringe, and occasionally makes me cry.
*Lauren*: o my waifu, i luv u. oh, and she's not scary. 
*Olive*: Fun, and very easy to talk to. I'm amazed she puts up with me at times.
*Pally/Princess*: She's a sweetheart, and so caring.
*Gandalf*: My favourite loser.
*Mari*: I think we all can agree that we love Mari.
*Andyb*: A little awkward, but he's sweet. Like Jamie he shares some of my more obscure interests.
*Oath2order*: He's pretty cool. Easy to talk to. 10/10 best Zelda.
*Minties*: I really adore you, Minties. Stay amazing. I'm so glad you've been around.
*KarlaKGB*: Snarky, and pretty damn blunt. He's been really helpful to me, and I really appreciate it.
*Cory*: Pretty silly, I admit. But I still like him; he lightens things up when he's not being a pain the in butt.
*Justin*: Gotta appreciate someone who has the same taste in women as you. RIP cult.
*Stepheroo*: Aw, what a sweetie pie, especially in my stomach.
*Annie/Epona*: Really sweet and fun to talk to. A big part of the reason I enjoy popping into the IRC.
*Tom*: Pretty cool guy, eh, indulges me to the contrary when I self-deprecate and helps me with my mafia. Doesn't afraid of anything, either.
*Jas0n*: Pretty chill, and has a nice couch.
*Superpenguin*: My mafia experience wouldn't quite be the same without you, Nick. You're a pretty interesting guy.
*Ashtot*: We've had our issues, but we get past them. I really enjoy talking to you.
*Sparkanine*: Another big sweetiepie~
*Horus*: Shh, you're here. Stop horsing around.

I don't wanna make this too tl;dr, so here's the rest of my favourite TBT'ers: *Yui-Z, Trundle, Villagedweller, CookingOkasan, Shinysandwich, Lapaa, kayocalypse, Tsundere, Murray, Jennifer, Lynn105, Hyogo, MayorLark, Soggy, Mino, MrKissToeFur and MozzarellaSticks.*

Update: Added some descriptions after getting to know some other users better and meeting some new people~


----------



## Byngo

Alice said:


> *Cent/Zr388*: She's helped me through some very tough times. I already feel like a different person from having known her.
> *Tina*: She's been really nice to me. I find her presence kinda comforting.
> *ProfessorGallows*: Really sweet guy. Reminds me of myself at times.
> *Kaiaa*: Kind, funny, and understanding.
> *Bibiburger*: Hilarous, very talented, and sweet in her own weird way.
> *Shirohibiki*: Like Bibi, very talented. She's kind of awkward at times, but she's adorable, and very well-meaning.
> *Thunder*: Makes me laugh, makes me cringe, and occasionally makes me cry.
> *Lauren*: o my waifu, i luv u. oh, and she's not scary.
> *Olive*: Fun, and very easy to talk to. I'm amazed she puts up with me at times.
> *Pally/Princess*: She's a sweetheart, and so caring.
> *Gandalf*: My favourite loser.
> *Mari*: I think we all can agree that we love Mari.
> *Andyb*: A little awkward, but he's sweet. Like Jamie he shares some of my more obscure interests.
> *Oath2order*: He's pretty cool. Easy to talk to. 10/10 best Zelda.
> *Minties*: 10 years since minties vanished. I really need to message you.
> *KarlaKGB*: Snarky, and pretty damn blunt. He's been really helpful to me, and I really appreciate it.
> *Cory*: Pretty silly, I admit. But I still like him; he lightens things up when he's not being a pain the in butt.
> *Justin*: Gotta appreciate someone who has the same taste in women as you. RIP cult.
> *Stepheroo*: Aw, what a sweetie pie, especially in my stomach.
> *Annie/Epona*: Really sweet and fun to talk to. A big part of the reason I enjoy popping into the IRC.
> *Tom*: Pretty cool guy, eh, indulges me to the contrary when I self-deprecate and helps me with my mafia. Doesn't afraid of anything, either.
> *Jas0n*: Pretty chill, and has a nice couch.
> *Superpenguin*: My mafia experience wouldn't quite be the same without you, Nick. You're pretty interesting guy.
> *Ashtot*: We've had our issues, but we get past them. I really enjoy talking to you.
> *Sparkanine*: Another big sweetiepie~
> 
> I don't wanna make this too tl;dr, so here's the rest of my favourite TBT'ers: *Ashtot, Yui-Z, Trundle, Villagedweller, CookingOkasan, Shinysandwich, Lapaa, kayocalypse, Murray, Jennifer and Lynn105, Hyogo, MayorLark, Soggy, Mino, MrKissToeFur and MozzarellaSticks.*
> 
> Update: Added some descriptions after getting to know some other users better and meeting some new people~



Now I know why you never say hi to me in the IRC. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Javocado said:


> *adds Natty to my list*



I need to make an updated list bb


----------



## Yui Z

Alice said:


> *Cent/Zr388*: She's helped me through some very tough times. I already feel like a different person from having known her.
> *Tina*: She's been really nice to me. I find her presence kinda comforting.
> *ProfessorGallows*: Really sweet guy. Reminds me of myself at times.
> *Kaiaa*: Kind, funny, and understanding.
> *Bibiburger*: I love you, Bibi. I couldn't imagine a day where I didn't talk to you, or wanted to talk to you if I couldn't. Thank you for being there for me.
> *Shirohibiki*: Very talented. She's kind of awkward at times, but she's adorable, and very well-meaning.
> *Thunder*: Makes me laugh, makes me cringe, and occasionally makes me cry.
> *Lauren*: o my waifu, i luv u. oh, and she's not scary.
> *Olive*: Fun, and very easy to talk to. I'm amazed she puts up with me at times.
> *Pally/Princess*: She's a sweetheart, and so caring.
> *Gandalf*: My favourite loser.
> *Mari*: I think we all can agree that we love Mari.
> *Andyb*: A little awkward, but he's sweet. Like Jamie he shares some of my more obscure interests.
> *Oath2order*: He's pretty cool. Easy to talk to. 10/10 best Zelda.
> *Minties*: 10 years since minties vanished. I really need to message you.
> *KarlaKGB*: Snarky, and pretty damn blunt. He's been really helpful to me, and I really appreciate it.
> *Cory*: Pretty silly, I admit. But I still like him; he lightens things up when he's not being a pain the in butt.
> *Justin*: Gotta appreciate someone who has the same taste in women as you. RIP cult.
> *Stepheroo*: Aw, what a sweetie pie, especially in my stomach.
> *Annie/Epona*: Really sweet and fun to talk to. A big part of the reason I enjoy popping into the IRC.
> *Tom*: Pretty cool guy, eh, indulges me to the contrary when I self-deprecate and helps me with my mafia. Doesn't afraid of anything, either.
> *Jas0n*: Pretty chill, and has a nice couch.
> *Superpenguin*: My mafia experience wouldn't quite be the same without you, Nick. You're a pretty interesting guy.
> *Ashtot*: We've had our issues, but we get past them. I really enjoy talking to you.
> *Sparkanine*: Another big sweetiepie~
> 
> I don't wanna make this too tl;dr, so here's the rest of my favourite TBT'ers: *Ashtot, Yui-Z, Trundle, Villagedweller, CookingOkasan, Shinysandwich, Lapaa, kayocalypse, Murray, Jennifer and Lynn105, Hyogo, MayorLark, Soggy, Mino, MrKissToeFur and MozzarellaSticks.*
> 
> Update: Added some descriptions after getting to know some other users better and meeting some new people~


I'm on your list? This makes me so happy, aww. :')


----------



## Alice

Yui Z said:


> I'm on your list? This makes me so happy, aww. :')



Yup. You always have been~


----------



## epona

ally <3
i will eventually update/rewrite out my list, i promise


----------



## starlark

I'm extremely new here (week and two days old if I remember correctly) but EVERYONE'S been so polite to me (with the exception of a few misunderstandings but I know that you guys don't hold grudges). I left my other forum (A minecraft forum in case you're interested) on the account that the mods weren't professional or exactly good at their jobs and I was getting into arguments all the time. I guess when you're in a forum for a game that's mainly ruled by males it takes a toll on you, as opposed to a forum equally split between the genders.
I honestly can't reel off the amount of people that have been nice to me because I'd be here into next summer but I want to say that TBT is a refreshing experience and I love it here so very much. You're all really good people!


----------



## dollydaydream

I'd been inactive for so long that when I came back most of the users had changed  but as starlark said the whole community is an absolutely wonderful one, I'm so glad that I get to be a part of it because it is so diverse and fabulous ^^


----------



## Aradai

Alice said:


> *Sparkanine*: Another big sweetiepie~


Psssssssshhhhh, Alice hun, you flatter me. <3


----------



## Cam1

Voltz09, RJtheACPlayer, Gregriii, WonderK, rimu, sojin, xaraxura, Stepheroo, Sparkanine, Axeler137, Kairi-Kitten, Miharu, Shirohibikki, lynn105, Kazunari, Droogie, and Beary

- - - Post Merge - - -

Im not on anyones list


----------



## spCrossing

I practically love everybody here.
I'm not on anybody's list, though. ; v ;


----------



## Ashtot

I have too many favourites.


----------



## Mairen

I love everyone here! *mairen doesn't like popularity contests like these* =(


----------



## Aradai

Ugh gonna update the list.



Spoiler: extra cheesyness



Lynn105: You may be a nerd who loves Killua, but you're my nerd.
Stepheroo: I love you girl. You hit me in the honey nut feelios. Every. Damn. Day. I hope you get into NYU babe.
Alice: You're hella rad. I enjoy talking to you every chance I get. Stay cute.
Gamora: You're my lemon b?. I wanna no skope some n00bs with you.
Shirohibiki: We don't talk a lot, but you're cute, funny, and I really like to be around you.
Kairi-Kitten: I recall you being on of my first friends here. You're awesome. I love talking to you.
WonderK: You tolerate my stupidity and annoying antics, and that warms my heart, dude.
Swiftstream: You're a mega cutie ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Stay cool!
Xenuet, Myst, ilovelush and tokayseye: You guys are cool. I consider you guys as the Basement gang. Good luck with Wishy's Star company!
Cariad: You're so sweet Niamh. Too bad you aren't a hobo anymore >:^[
Thunder: You're so dank and it's a pleasure to be friends with you.


----------



## JellofishXD

My List!
Forest Deer
Dreamysnowx 
Tom
Jennifer
WonderK
Usagii
Kairii-Kitten


----------



## Javocado

I've been on the forums for about 5 months now and I've met some pretty swell people.
Here's an updated list.



Spoiler: welp



*Shiny & Brad* - You two are my bad boyz and i'm so glad we're the three bestfriends that anyone could have. Spamming with "; )" always put a smile on my face. My love for you guys burns like the white hot intensity of 1,000 suns.

*Annie* You jav got to be like the sweetest gal on here. I love talking to ya, your so wise and funny and I just value your companionship so much.

*Natty* - You are just wonderful Natty. I love your shy/sassy personality and how you always push me to do my best (in Mario Kart hehe)

*Pally* - I didn't like you at first but you grew on me haha. Your wrestling wisdom and terrible snapchats delight me to the fullest. 

*Kisstoefur* - Speaking of wrestling wisdom, you are a wrestling god! I love the wrestling vids you send me!
Also your kinky side gets along quite well with mine ; ) 

*Mari* You are so cool Mari. I feel like you're one of the guys when I talk to you but that's so good haha. I love you and your cheeks.

*Reizo n' Thunder* - If it wasn't for you dudes I probably wouldn't be in the irc today so thanks fellas! You guys are both fc'n rad and I can't wait until we throwdown on Sm4sh.

*Cap* - You are so young but you mean so much. You never fail to make me laugh when we cross paths.

*Elise* - I like giving you a hard time, it's funny haha but I see you pretty much in the same light I see Cap.

*Tina* - The sweetest and best mod ever, helping me get back what I mistakenly gave away and what not. I also one to have a beer with ya one day haha.

*Lauren * - You are savage! I enjoy being spammed your snapchats throughout the week is such a joy. I also want to partake in an alcoholic beverage with ya.

*exoticwhitemozzarellabreadsticksjess* - You can change your name all you want but you'll always be mozz to me. Most def one of the coolest gals if not the coolest gal on here and I admire your love for chicken fries.

*Mahou* - I give you a hard time but it's bc ily even though I never say it back haha. Your taste in music is also amazing like wow 5 stars for sure.

*SockHead* - My boy isn't with us at the moment but wow he's pretty much the most awesome guy I met online when it comes to..everything. I feel like he could be my big brother.

*Superpenguin/VillageDweller/Yui-Z/Kildor/Flake* - I don't know you all too well, but I just wanted to let you know that I appreciate you


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

The Peaunt Butter Fish


----------



## Shirohibiki

PokeCam420 said:


> Voltz09, RJtheACPlayer, Gregriii, WonderK, rimu, sojin, xaraxura, Stepheroo, Sparkanine, Axeler137, Kairi-Kitten, Miharu, Shirohibikki, lynn105, Kazunari, Droogie, and Beary
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Im not on anyones list





Sparkanine said:


> Ugh gonna update the list.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: extra cheesyness
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn105: You may be a nerd who loves Killua, but you're my nerd.
> Stepheroo: I love you girl. You hit me in the honey nut feelios. Every. Damn. Day. I hope you get into NYU babe.
> Alice: You're hella rad. I enjoy talking to you every chance I get. Stay cute.
> Gamora: You're my lemon b?. I wanna no skope some n00bs with you.
> Shirohibiki: We don't talk a lot, but you're cute, funny, and I really like to be around you.
> Kairi-Kitten: I recall you being on of my first friends here. You're awesome. I love talking to you.
> WonderK: You tolerate my stupidity and annoying antics, and that warms my heart, dude.
> Swiftstream: You're a mega cutie ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Stay cool!
> Xenuet, Myst, ilovelush and tokayseye: You guys are cool. I consider you guys as the Basement gang. Good luck with Wishy's Star company!
> Cariad: You're so sweet Niamh. Too bad you aren't a hobo anymore >:^[
> Thunder: You're so dank and it's a pleasure to be friends with you.



smooches u 2
ilu guys <3333


----------



## Byngo

Javocado said:


> I've been on the forums for about 5 months now and I've met some pretty swell people.
> Here's an updated list.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: welp
> 
> 
> 
> *Shiny & Brad* - You two are my bad boyz and i'm so glad we're the three bestfriends that anyone could have. Spamming with "; )" always put a smile on my face. My love for you guys burns like the white hot intensity of 1,000 suns.
> 
> *Annie* You jav got to be like the sweetest gal on here. I love talking to ya, your so wise and funny and I just value your companionship so much.
> 
> *Natty* - You are just wonderful Natty. I love your shy/sassy personality and how you always push me to do my best (in Mario Kart hehe)
> 
> *Pally* - I didn't like you at first but you grew on me haha. Your wrestling wisdom and terrible snapchats delight me to the fullest.
> 
> *Kisstoefur* - Speaking of wrestling wisdom, you are a wrestling god! I love the wrestling vids you send me!
> Also your kinky side gets along quite well with mine ; )
> 
> *Mari* You are so cool Mari. I feel like you're one of the guys when I talk to you but that's so good haha. I love you and your cheeks.
> 
> *Reizo n' Thunder* - If it wasn't for you dudes I probably wouldn't be in the irc today so thanks fellas! You guys are both fc'n rad and I can't wait until we throwdown on Sm4sh.
> 
> *Cap* - You are so young but you mean so much. You never fail to make me laugh when we cross paths.
> 
> *Elise* - I like giving you a hard time, it's funny haha but I see you pretty much in the same light I see Cap.
> 
> *Tina* - The sweetest and best mod ever, helping me get back what I mistakenly gave away and what not. I also one to have a beer with ya one day haha.
> 
> *Lauren * - You are savage! I enjoy being spammed your snapchats throughout the week is such a joy. I also want to partake in an alcoholic beverage with ya.
> 
> *exoticwhitemozzarellabreadsticksjess* - You can change your name all you want but you'll always be mozz to me. Most def one of the coolest gals if not the coolest gal on here and I admire your love for chicken fries.
> 
> *Mahou* - I give you a hard time but it's bc ily even though I never say it back haha. Your taste in music is also amazing like wow 5 stars for sure.
> 
> *SockHead* - My boy isn't with us at the moment but wow he's pretty much the most awesome guy I met online when it comes to..everything. I feel like he could be my big brother.
> 
> *Superpenguin/VillageDweller/Yui-Z/Kildor/Flake* - I don't know you all too well, but I just wanted to let you know that I appreciate you



Jav <3 ily


----------



## Cory

Javocado said:


> I've been on the forums for about 5 months now and I've met some pretty swell people.
> Here's an updated list.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: welp
> 
> 
> 
> *Shiny & Brad* - You two are my bad boyz and i'm so glad we're the three bestfriends that anyone could have. Spamming with "; )" always put a smile on my face. My love for you guys burns like the white hot intensity of 1,000 suns.
> 
> *Annie* You jav got to be like the sweetest gal on here. I love talking to ya, your so wise and funny and I just value your companionship so much.
> 
> *Natty* - You are just wonderful Natty. I love your shy/sassy personality and how you always push me to do my best (in Mario Kart hehe)
> 
> *Pally* - I didn't like you at first but you grew on me haha. Your wrestling wisdom and terrible snapchats delight me to the fullest.
> 
> *Kisstoefur* - Speaking of wrestling wisdom, you are a wrestling god! I love the wrestling vids you send me!
> Also your kinky side gets along quite well with mine ; )
> 
> *Mari* You are so cool Mari. I feel like you're one of the guys when I talk to you but that's so good haha. I love you and your cheeks.
> 
> *Reizo n' Thunder* - If it wasn't for you dudes I probably wouldn't be in the irc today so thanks fellas! You guys are both fc'n rad and I can't wait until we throwdown on Sm4sh.
> 
> *Cap* - You are so young but you mean so much. You never fail to make me laugh when we cross paths.
> 
> *Elise* - I like giving you a hard time, it's funny haha but I see you pretty much in the same light I see Cap.
> 
> *Tina* - The sweetest and best mod ever, helping me get back what I mistakenly gave away and what not. I also one to have a beer with ya one day haha.
> 
> *Lauren * - You are savage! I enjoy being spammed your snapchats throughout the week is such a joy. I also want to partake in an alcoholic beverage with ya.
> 
> *exoticwhitemozzarellabreadsticksjess* - You can change your name all you want but you'll always be mozz to me. Most def one of the coolest gals if not the coolest gal on here and I admire your love for chicken fries.
> 
> *Mahou* - I give you a hard time but it's bc ily even though I never say it back haha. Your taste in music is also amazing like wow 5 stars for sure.
> 
> *SockHead* - My boy isn't with us at the moment but wow he's pretty much the most awesome guy I met online when it comes to..everything. I feel like he could be my big brother.
> 
> *Superpenguin/VillageDweller/Yui-Z/Kildor/Flake* - I don't know you all too well, but I just wanted to let you know that I appreciate you



I crie


----------



## epona

Javocado said:


> I've been on the forums for about 5 months now and I've met some pretty swell people.
> Here's an updated list.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: welp
> 
> 
> 
> *Shiny & Brad* - You two are my bad boyz and i'm so glad we're the three bestfriends that anyone could have. Spamming with "; )" always put a smile on my face. My love for you guys burns like the white hot intensity of 1,000 suns.
> 
> *Annie* You jav got to be like the sweetest gal on here. I love talking to ya, your so wise and funny and I just value your companionship so much.
> 
> *Natty* - You are just wonderful Natty. I love your shy/sassy personality and how you always push me to do my best (in Mario Kart hehe)
> 
> *Pally* - I didn't like you at first but you grew on me haha. Your wrestling wisdom and terrible snapchats delight me to the fullest.
> 
> *Kisstoefur* - Speaking of wrestling wisdom, you are a wrestling god! I love the wrestling vids you send me!
> Also your kinky side gets along quite well with mine ; )
> 
> *Mari* You are so cool Mari. I feel like you're one of the guys when I talk to you but that's so good haha. I love you and your cheeks.
> 
> *Reizo n' Thunder* - If it wasn't for you dudes I probably wouldn't be in the irc today so thanks fellas! You guys are both fc'n rad and I can't wait until we throwdown on Sm4sh.
> 
> *Cap* - You are so young but you mean so much. You never fail to make me laugh when we cross paths.
> 
> *Elise* - I like giving you a hard time, it's funny haha but I see you pretty much in the same light I see Cap.
> 
> *Tina* - The sweetest and best mod ever, helping me get back what I mistakenly gave away and what not. I also one to have a beer with ya one day haha.
> 
> *Lauren * - You are savage! I enjoy being spammed your snapchats throughout the week is such a joy. I also want to partake in an alcoholic beverage with ya.
> 
> *exoticwhitemozzarellabreadsticksjess* - You can change your name all you want but you'll always be mozz to me. Most def one of the coolest gals if not the coolest gal on here and I admire your love for chicken fries.
> 
> *Mahou* - I give you a hard time but it's bc ily even though I never say it back haha. Your taste in music is also amazing like wow 5 stars for sure.
> 
> *SockHead* - My boy isn't with us at the moment but wow he's pretty much the most awesome guy I met online when it comes to..everything. I feel like he could be my big brother.
> 
> *Superpenguin/VillageDweller/Yui-Z/Kildor/Flake* - I don't know you all too well, but I just wanted to let you know that I appreciate you



JAV YA BIG SOFTIE


----------



## Alice

Cory said:


> I crie



double cry not even a mention


----------



## Javocado

Cory said:


> I crie



Apologies.
Honorable mention for you bc Mario Kart skills and Placenta Butter and Jelly sandwich.


----------



## Stepheroo

oh wow i didn't think i'd get listed, i just like reading the sappy stuff here like jab's post

my heart, it melts and i love a lot of you guys ok bye


----------



## Aradai

Stepheroo said:


> oh wow i didn't think i'd get listed, i just like reading the sappy stuff here like jab's post
> 
> my heart, it melts and i love a lot of you guys ok bye



You're too cute. I had to list you bb.


----------



## Princess

Javocado said:


> I've been on the forums for about 5 months now and I've met some pretty swell people.
> Here's an updated list.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: welp
> 
> 
> 
> *Shiny & Brad* - You two are my bad boyz and i'm so glad we're the three bestfriends that anyone could have. Spamming with "; )" always put a smile on my face. My love for you guys burns like the white hot intensity of 1,000 suns.
> 
> *Annie* You jav got to be like the sweetest gal on here. I love talking to ya, your so wise and funny and I just value your companionship so much.
> 
> *Natty* - You are just wonderful Natty. I love your shy/sassy personality and how you always push me to do my best (in Mario Kart hehe)
> 
> *Pally* - I didn't like you at first but you grew on me haha. Your wrestling wisdom and terrible snapchats delight me to the fullest.
> 
> *Kisstoefur* - Speaking of wrestling wisdom, you are a wrestling god! I love the wrestling vids you send me!
> Also your kinky side gets along quite well with mine ; )
> 
> *Mari* You are so cool Mari. I feel like you're one of the guys when I talk to you but that's so good haha. I love you and your cheeks.
> 
> *Reizo n' Thunder* - If it wasn't for you dudes I probably wouldn't be in the irc today so thanks fellas! You guys are both fc'n rad and I can't wait until we throwdown on Sm4sh.
> 
> *Cap* - You are so young but you mean so much. You never fail to make me laugh when we cross paths.
> 
> *Elise* - I like giving you a hard time, it's funny haha but I see you pretty much in the same light I see Cap.
> 
> *Tina* - The sweetest and best mod ever, helping me get back what I mistakenly gave away and what not. I also one to have a beer with ya one day haha.
> 
> *Lauren * - You are savage! I enjoy being spammed your snapchats throughout the week is such a joy. I also want to partake in an alcoholic beverage with ya.
> 
> *exoticwhitemozzarellabreadsticksjess* - You can change your name all you want but you'll always be mozz to me. Most def one of the coolest gals if not the coolest gal on here and I admire your love for chicken fries.
> 
> *Mahou* - I give you a hard time but it's bc ily even though I never say it back haha. Your taste in music is also amazing like wow 5 stars for sure.
> 
> *SockHead* - My boy isn't with us at the moment but wow he's pretty much the most awesome guy I met online when it comes to..everything. I feel like he could be my big brother.
> 
> *Superpenguin/VillageDweller/Yui-Z/Kildor/Flake* - I don't know you all too well, but I just wanted to let you know that I appreciate you



Awkward cause I still don't like you


----------



## Javocado

Princess said:


> Awkward cause I still don't like you



hits you with 16 German's


----------



## Horus

Javocado said:


> hits you with 16 German's



replace pally with me on your list pls

I am v lonely


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

when i read this ;-; -plays title screen music from persona 4-


----------



## Javocado

Alice said:


> double cry not even a mention



Sorry, wish I knew you more too.

Here's a token of my apology


Spoiler


----------



## epona

Horus said:


> replace pally with me on your list pls
> 
> I am v lonely








don't be lonely


----------



## Horus

epona said:


> don't be lonely



make me popular

start by remembering me


----------



## Alice

Horus said:


> make me popular
> 
> start by remembering me



stop it horus. don't make me cry.


----------



## Princess

Horus said:


> replace pally with me on your list pls
> 
> I am v lonely



I love you, Dad

- - - Post Merge - - -

My list!!!
Horus
Muh_Pit ;_;
Anna ;_______;
All of E.P.I.C....... *sobs*


----------



## Hyoshido

Pretty much nobody these days B(


----------



## Cam1

#nofriends


----------



## Pathetic

ok



Spoiler: frend



mari - queen potato <3 placed on the top
harry - my bae
tsun - gay
oath - ew
pally - yes actual mod pally 
cory - weird italian (lel) cracker
jubs - keep dreaming
tina - pretty sure shes not 22 ?
annie - irish grill in luve w an australian dude
ben - i hope u turn into a fat baby
lynn - the lmaonade 2 my roflcopters
beary - i miss u
jawile - wtf
trundles - who r u
kayla - rip ):
minties - !!!!!!!!!!!!
ashton - my waifu
niamh - weird 12 yer old
mahou - who dis ho
nick - "-~-"
bellgreen - <3
blueleaf - "lel"
natty - btch
lauren - :> cool chick
crystal - fanfixs
shiny - meh
cap - annoying btch (<3)




yeah


----------



## 00176

i'm the best


----------



## Capella

alise said:


> ok
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: frend
> 
> 
> 
> mari - queen potato <3 placed on the top
> harry - my bae
> tsun - gay
> oath - ew
> pally - yes actual mod pally
> cory - weird italian (lel) cracker
> jubs - keep dreaming
> tina - pretty sure shes not 22 ?
> annie - irish grill in luve w an australian dude
> ashton - my waifu
> niamh - weird 12 yer old
> mahou - who dis ho
> nick - "-~-"
> bellgreen - <3
> blueleaf - "lel"
> natty - btch
> lauren - :> cool chick
> crystal - fanfixs
> shiny - meh
> cap - annoying btch (<3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah


i see u saved the best for last 
thank


----------



## Beary

alise said:


> ok
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: frend
> 
> 
> 
> mari - queen potato <3 placed on the top
> harry - my bae
> tsun - gay
> oath - ew
> pally - yes actual mod pally
> cory - weird italian (lel) cracker
> jubs - keep dreaming
> tina - pretty sure shes not 22 ?
> annie - irish grill in luve w an australian dude
> ben - i hope u turn into a fat baby
> lynn - the lmaonade 2 my roflcopters
> ashton - my waifu
> niamh - weird 12 yer old
> mahou - who dis ho
> nick - "-~-"
> bellgreen - <3
> blueleaf - "lel"
> natty - btch
> lauren - :> cool chick
> crystal - fanfixs
> shiny - meh
> cap - annoying btch (<3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah



*creis*


----------



## Alice

alise said:


> ok
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: frend
> 
> 
> 
> mari - queen potato <3 placed on the top
> harry - my bae
> tsun - gay
> oath - ew
> pally - yes actual mod pally
> cory - weird italian (lel) cracker
> jubs - keep dreaming
> tina - pretty sure shes not 22 ?
> annie - irish grill in luve w an australian dude
> ben - i hope u turn into a fat baby
> lynn - the lmaonade 2 my roflcopters
> ashton - my waifu
> niamh - weird 12 yer old
> mahou - who dis ho
> nick - "-~-"
> bellgreen - <3
> blueleaf - "lel"
> natty - btch
> lauren - :> cool chick
> crystal - fanfixs
> shiny - meh
> cap - annoying btch (<3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah



almost every IRC regular except me.


----------



## Pathetic

Alice said:


> almost every IRC regular except me.



you didnt put me in ur list


----------



## Beary

alise said:


> you didnt put me in ur list



you didn't put me in ur list


----------



## Pathetic

Beary said:


> you didn't put me in ur list



u kno i love u maddy <3


----------



## Beary

alise said:


> u kno i love u maddy <3



pfffffft
( <3 )


----------



## radical6

ok


Spoiler:  i hate all of you actually



(random order pls dont hate)
*VillageDweller/Harry* - I've known you for a while and I basically spend like half my day talking to you, lol.
*Benmjy/Solar* - you care about me a lot and i appreciate it!
*Alise* - you're like a little puppy
*Capella/Gamora/bestie!!~* - you're my bestie =OOOO
*Shiny* - you're chill =)
*Aerious/Jay* - youre so chill too i love talking to u abt **** bc u understand ngl youre cool
*exoticwhitebread/mozzwhateversticks* - jessie ily =))
*Superpenguin/nicky* - godus sucks and so do you <3
*Brad* - get a haircut plz
*Mahou* - fave 12 yr old
*Tom* - ur a big brother to me (that i like to torment )
*Alice* - hi mom
*Tina* - youre relaxed and positive =D
*Natty* - #bestdoctors2k14
*Crystal* - stop going after me in irc maf pls =(
*Niamh* - ur awake when i go to bed but ur cool =))
*Lynn105* - ur a cutie!
*Thunder* - you make me laugh
*Reizo/Zeiro* - youre really cool 

*Ally/Puppy* - I LOVE YOU!!!!
*Dad* - I FORGOT U 2 UR MY DAD!



sorry if i forgot u


----------



## Alice

alise said:


> you didnt put me in ur list



Well no wonder.


----------



## Byngo

tsundere said:


> ok
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  i hate all of you actually
> 
> 
> 
> (random order pls dont hate)
> *VillageDweller/Harry* - I've known you for a while and I basically spend like half my day talking to you, lol.
> *Benmjy/Solar* - you care about me a lot and i appreciate it!
> *Alise* - you're like a little puppy
> *Capella/Gamora/bestie!!~* - you're my bestie =OOOO
> *Shiny* - you're chill =)
> *Aerious/Jay* - youre so chill too i love talking to u abt **** bc u understand ngl youre cool
> *exoticwhitebread/mozzwhateversticks* - jessie ily =))
> *Superpenguin/nicky* - godus sucks and so do you <3
> *Brad* - get a haircut plz
> *Mahou* - fave 12 yr old
> *Tom* - ur a big brother to me (that i like to torment )
> *Alice* - hi mom
> *Tina* - youre relaxed and positive =D
> *Natty* - #bestdoctors2k14
> *Crystal* - stop going after me in irc maf pls =(
> *Niamh* - ur awake when i go to bed but ur cool =))
> *Lynn105* - ur a cutie!
> *Thunder* - you make me laugh
> *Reizo/Zeiro* - youre really cool
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if i forgot u



Ilyt Kallie <3 we are the best docs ever

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: My friends <3



ShinySandwich, Javocado, VillageDweller/Harry Gamora/Cap, Crystal, Elise, Cariad/Niamh, Mari, Jer , Thunder, Beary, Lynn, Mahou, Tsundere/Kallie, Farobi, ITYW, Cory, Gandalf, Tina, SuperPenguin, Feloreena, Sataric, Blu Rose, Truffle, Pally/Princess, BellGreen, Ashtot, Trundle, BlueLeaf, Lauren, Epona/Annie, Kaiaa, Solar/Benmjy, Yui-Z, Kippla and Brad





Spoiler: Senpais



Alice, Jubs, Horus, Tom and Oath





Spoiler: RIP'd users



SockHead, iLoveYou, Hyogo, RobRob and Olive



I may have forgotten some users - if I forgot you, sorry! :<


----------



## puppy

tsundere said:


> ok
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  i hate all of you actually
> 
> 
> 
> (random order pls dont hate)
> *VillageDweller/Harry* - I've known you for a while and I basically spend like half my day talking to you, lol.
> *Benmjy/Solar* - you care about me a lot and i appreciate it!
> *Alise* - you're like a little puppy
> *Capella/Gamora/bestie!!~* - you're my bestie =OOOO
> *Shiny* - you're chill =)
> *Aerious/Jay* - youre so chill too i love talking to u abt **** bc u understand ngl youre cool
> *exoticwhitebread/mozzwhateversticks* - jessie ily =))
> *Superpenguin/nicky* - godus sucks and so do you <3
> *Brad* - get a haircut plz
> *Mahou* - fave 12 yr old
> *Tom* - ur a big brother to me (that i like to torment )
> *Alice* - hi mom
> *Tina* - youre relaxed and positive =D
> *Natty* - #bestdoctors2k14
> *Crystal* - stop going after me in irc maf pls =(
> *Niamh* - ur awake when i go to bed but ur cool =))
> *Lynn105* - ur a cutie!
> *Thunder* - you make me laugh
> *Reizo/Zeiro* - youre really cool
> 
> 
> 
> sorry if i forgot u


oh..... oh ok i thought............ ok ):


----------



## WonderK

*DA LIST*​
Shirohibiki
Lynn105
C a l l a w a y
Kairi-Kitten
Sumemr
London
Horus
ZanessaGaily
Berrypop
Axeler137
Beary
Thunder
Sparkanine
Shirohibiki
Miharu
Bird
Swiftstream
PokeCam420
Yookey
Stepheroo
oyasumibunbun
Shirohibki
Mario.
ZR388​


----------



## Beary

WonderK said:


> *DA LIST*​
> Shirohibiki
> Lynn105
> C a l l a w a y
> Kairi-Kitten
> Sumemr
> London
> Horus
> ZanessaGaily
> Berrypop
> Axeler137
> Beary
> Thunder
> Sparkanine
> Shirohibiki
> Miharu
> Bird
> Swiftstream
> PokeCam420
> Yookey
> Stepheroo
> oyasumibunbun
> Shirohibki
> Mario.
> ZR388​



<3


----------



## Thunder

puppy said:


> oh..... oh ok i thought............ ok ):



don't worry ally, i think puppies are cool :')


----------



## radical6

puppy said:


> oh..... oh ok i thought............ ok ):



OMG SORRY ALLY I WAS LOOKING AT THE IRC AND AFTER I MENTIONED HARRY I WAS GONNA PUT U BUT I FORGOT UR MY FAVE OK ILY <333


----------



## Beary

I'm not even going to make another list because I know  I will forget people.


----------



## f11

Purpl
Mahou
Alise
Harry
Cap
Mahou
Shiny
Tsundere
Natty
Mahou
Sockhead (rip)
Jake
Mari
Nick
Harry
Mahou
Jav
BG
BL
Lynn
Zoey
Mahou

And all the irc regulars


----------



## Mahoushoujo

C r y s t a l said:


> Purpl
> Mahou
> Alise
> Harry
> Cap
> Mahou
> Shiny
> Tsundere
> Natty
> Mahou
> Sockhead (rip)
> Jake
> Mari
> Nick
> Harry
> Mahou
> Jav
> BG
> BL
> Lynn
> Zoey
> Mahou
> 
> And all the irc regulars


<33333333333333333333 me daughter


----------



## Solar

*cry because i can't make friends* except for tsundere and natty and harry, i love them to pieces.


----------



## spCrossing

I need to make more friends around this forum. ; ^ ;


----------



## Javocado

C r y s t a l said:


> Purpl
> Mahou
> Alise
> Harry
> Cap
> Mahou
> Shiny
> Tsundere
> Natty
> Mahou
> Sockhead (rip)
> Jake
> Mari
> Nick
> Harry
> Mahou
> Jav
> BG
> BL
> Lynn
> Zoey
> Mahou
> 
> And all the irc regulars



ayyyyyyyy : )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Solar said:


> *cry because i can't make friends* except for tsundere and natty and harry, i love them to pieces.



don't worry m8, i'm your friend.



Spoiler



DUCK HUNT DOG IS COMING


----------



## Alice

with each passing day I realise just how many people I talk to that are in proportion with how many actually like me. Maybe I'm just being self conscious, or maybe I'm just intolerable. FIND OUT NEXT TIME ON DRAGON BALL Z.


----------



## Solar

Alice said:


> with each passing day I realise just how many people I talk to that are in proportion with how many actually like me. Maybe I'm just being self conscious, or maybe I'm just intolerable. FIND OUT NEXT TIME ON DRAGON BALL Z.



Ally, you're literally my TBT idol.


----------



## Bird

WonderK said:


> *DA LIST*​
> Shirohibiki
> Lynn105
> C a l l a w a y
> Kairi-Kitten
> Sumemr
> London
> Horus
> ZanessaGaily
> Berrypop
> Axeler137
> Beary
> Thunder
> Sparkanine
> Shirohibiki
> Miharu
> Bird
> Swiftstream
> PokeCam420
> Yookey
> Stepheroo
> oyasumibunbun
> Shirohibki
> Mario.
> ZR388​



I didn't see this. <3

Anyone I know but doesn't know me are my favs.


----------



## BATOCTO

Satonaka. the coolest member i've ever met


----------



## Aradai

Alice said:


> with each passing day I realise just how many people I talk to that are in proportion with how many actually like me. Maybe I'm just being self conscious, or maybe I'm just intolerable. FIND OUT NEXT TIME ON DRAGON BALL Z.


Alice, you're my senpepe though.


----------



## Alice

Sparkanine said:


> Alice, you're my senpepe though.



You're always my slice of zen pie.


----------



## Aradai

Alice said:


> You're always my slice of zen pie.


:')


----------



## Lady Black

It's rather sad when people expect to be on someone's list, and aren't. You're just not that special.


----------



## spCrossing

Lady Black said:


> It's rather sad when people expect to be on someone's list, and aren't. You're just not that special.


Yeah it is.
But then again, I do that too so.... ; v ;


----------



## Alice

Lady Black said:


> It's rather sad when people expect to be on someone's list, and aren't. You're just not that special.



what's wrong with wanting to be appreciated or loved? A lot of us strive for acceptance. It's not about being special. I think you might be feeling something different from the rest of us.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Lady Black said:


> It's rather sad when people expect to be on someone's list, and aren't. You're just not that special.


You sound like you weren't on a lot of lists.


----------



## Caius

Oh wow WonderK added me  Yessss.

Edit: 
I won't make a list because I flake on names and don't want to fight with people on them not being in my list. I organize my friends mentally into categories of discussion, not tiers of 'how much friend they are.' 

There's certain things I can talk to certain friends about, and that brings us closer in one way than another. Then, there's people that just don't like certain discussions that I'll go to other friends about. It's not exactly a big deal, but if I make a list it's defeating the purpose because people feel more important than others.

I still think this list thing is silly. This is why I have friend requests.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Top 10:
10. Everbody that posted on my How to play Persona in AC.
9. Toffee531
8. TheCreeperHugz
7. Twinleaf
6. tinytaylor
5. Shirohibiki
4. Crazy-Gamer
3. ilovelush
2. Elliot Of Jacobia
1. The Peanut Butter Fish.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beary said:


> *creis*



i find this list very rude!


----------



## Cam1

WonderK said:


> *DA LIST*​
> Shirohibiki
> Lynn105
> C a l l a w a y
> Kairi-Kitten
> Sumemr
> London
> Horus
> ZanessaGaily
> Berrypop
> Axeler137
> Beary
> Thunder
> Sparkanine
> Shirohibiki
> Miharu
> Bird
> Swiftstream
> PokeCam420
> Yookey
> Stepheroo
> oyasumibunbun
> Shirohibki
> Mario.
> ZR388​


YAY IM ON SOMEONES LIST PEOPLE LIKE ME!!!


----------



## Gregriii

Mmmm My favorite TBT members.

I find Stepheroo and Shirohbiki (NO, IDK HOW TO WIRE YOUR NAME D: ) the perfect duo.

Swiftstream and sparkanine and lynn cause they're really funny. 

WonderK cause he is nice and he makes great avatars and banners and signatures (?)

RJtheACplayer and Pokecam420 cause both know a lot about danganronpa an they're funny. 

And... thats it (?) D:


----------



## Cam1

Gregriii said:


> Mmmm My favorite TBT members.
> 
> I find Stepheroo and Shirohbiki (NO, IDK HOW TO WIRE YOUR NAME D: ) the perfect duo.
> 
> Swiftstream and sparkanine and lynn cause they're really funny.
> 
> WonderK cause he is nice and he makes great avatars and banners and signatures (?)
> 
> RJtheACplayer and Pokecam420 cause both know a lot about danganronpa an they're funny.
> 
> And... thats it (?) D:


YAY ANOTHER LIST ITS SO NICE TO KNOW THE PEOPLE I LIKE LIKE ME BACK


----------



## ohmyerica

AnnaCerise has been very kind to me, and MightyMunchlax was exceptionally helpful to me when I was trying to make my paths look nice in my town.  Also I met Freckles to play with who is close to my age, so far she seems super awesome and nice, too!


----------



## Aradai

Gregriii said:


> Mmmm My favorite TBT members.
> 
> I find Stepheroo and Shirohbiki (NO, IDK HOW TO WIRE YOUR NAME D: ) the perfect duo.
> 
> Swiftstream and sparkanine and lynn cause they're really funny.
> 
> WonderK cause he is nice and he makes great avatars and banners and signatures (?)
> 
> RJtheACplayer and Pokecam420 cause both know a lot about danganronpa an they're funny.
> 
> And... thats it (?) D:



Thanks, Gregriii.


----------



## dulcet

PokeCam420 said:


> Voltz09, RJtheACPlayer, Gregriii, WonderK, rimu, sojin, xaraxura, Stepheroo, Sparkanine, Axeler137, Kairi-Kitten, Miharu, Shirohibikki, lynn105, Kazunari, Droogie, and Beary
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Im not on anyones list



aw ty :') and youre on my list bruh


----------



## Leela

theindiecity, she's so nice and willing to help you out all the time


----------



## Lady Black

exoticwhitebread said:


> You sound like you weren't on a lot of lists.



I wasn't on any, which is absolutely fine with me. I'd rather be liked and favored in real life rather than on some social media site.


----------



## puppy

Lady Black said:


> I wasn't on any, which is absolutely fine with me. I'd rather be liked and favored in real life rather than on some social media site.


the friends you make online are just as real and amazing as the ones you see when you arent on the computer


----------



## Lady Black

puppy said:


> the friends you make online are just as real and amazing as the ones you see when you arent on the computer



That's a matter of opinion.


----------



## locker

Not you, Ms. You no get pass 2. lol just kidding


----------



## LindseyKate04

LindseyKate04 is rad as hell.


----------



## Lady Black

LindseyKate04 said:


> LindseyKate04 is rad as hell.



I agree.


----------



## puppy

Lady Black said:


> That's a matter of opinion.


um do u think we're all not actual people or something because thats not an opinion.....
no wonder youre not on peoples list if thats what you would think of them


----------



## Lady Black

puppy said:


> um do u think we're all not actual people or something because thats not an opinion.....
> no wonder youre not on peoples list if thats what you would think of them



I didn't say that, so don't make assumptions.  Aha, you think that's why? Please. The majority of the people who commented their favorites have never even spoke to me, thus why I'm not on their list.


----------



## locker

puppy said:


> the friends you make online are just as real and amazing as the ones you see when you arent on the computer



I have met some really neat people online, who i have talked with for over 2 years now.


----------



## spCrossing

I love all of you guys.


----------



## locker

prob because Nintendo isn't putting many adds about anything to do with the wiiu.


----------



## Minties

Alice said:


> *Minties*: I really adore you, Minties. Stay amazing. I'm so glad you've been around.



Alice you make me smile.


----------



## Alice

Minties said:


> Alice you make me smile.



Then today wasn't so bad after all.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Callaway, WonderK, Zeiro, Flop, Shirohibiki, Flake, Jav, Kaiaa, ZR388, Yui Z, MC4pros, PrayingMantis10, MattKimura, RedTropicalFish, Punchy-kun, Starmanfan, The Pennifer, VillageDweller, Vizionari...  blah blah. I could go on and on. 

*EDIT*: OMG I forgot gamora! Sorry! ;o;


----------



## spCrossing

locker said:


> prob because Nintendo isn't putting many adds about anything to do with the wiiu.


Well they are, it's just they're not doing a good job with them.


----------



## Allycat

I wanna say Miaa, because she introduced me to tbt and still occasionally likes my tumblr posts. thank you!


----------



## InfinityFlames

Goey0614 And Call Me Daniel! Nice people, and Goey was my first ever acnl non-rl friend. She also introduced me to tbt.

@goey0614 @CallMeDaniel


----------



## Javocado

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Callaway, WonderK, Zeiro, Flop, Shirohibiki, Flake, Jav, Kaiaa, ZR388, Yui Z, MC4pros, PrayingMantis10, MattKimura, RedTropicalFish, Punchy-kun, Starmanfan, The Pennifer, VillageDweller, Vizionari...  blah blah. I could go on an on.



Thanks much m8!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Javocado said:


> Thanks much m8!


I love you man. <3


----------



## Shirohibiki

thank you again to everyone <33 ive said it a million times but i dont like lists either so ilu all~


----------



## Zanessa

WonderK said:


> *DA LIST*​
> 
> ZanessaGaily​



<3

//gross crying 


I need to post a new list soon. '


----------



## puppy

i guess i should do this list thing. im going to include people i dont talk to often, but i really appreciate their existence

*justice/tsundere*- person i talk to the most from this site and online in general probably. we share the same opinions of like everything and i can tell them everything thats bothering me/getting on my nerves. i hope they know that they can talk to me when they feel like they need someone to listen. they could never be a bother to me.

*thunder*- i think he was the first person to ever reach out to me on this site. (even after you locked my very first thread</3) thank you. i never knew exactly how to respond, sorry. im still not very talkative. i like how we basically exchange cute dog/puppy pics on tumblr, tho ! (your puns are cool)

*harry*- he reached out to me too, im pretty sure. i remember him saying hi to me the irc and using my irl name. lmao i remember messaging tsundere like "he's calling me by my name, weird". not that i minded. it was actually kind of nice. now more people call be by my irl name  that first pokemon showdown session with you and elise made my day

*elise/alise/whatever your name is*- with elise i kind of naturally got along with her. during that showdown session i remember poking fun with her and harry as if we had been friends for a while. p.s. i dont kill all the pokemon you name in my nuzlocke on purpose dont be angry butt the houndoom is dead rip he died a while ago but i didnt want to tell you


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Lady Black said:


> I wasn't on any, which is absolutely fine with me. I'd rather be liked and favored in real life rather than on some social media site.


Sounds like you have a lot of friends.


----------



## Wallon

I'm going to need an avatar before anyone adds me to their list. :I


----------



## Lady Black

exoticwhitebread said:


> Sounds like you have a lot of friends.



I do.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wallon said:


> I'm going to need an avatar before anyone adds me to their list. :I



You're my favorite TBT user.


----------



## Capella

hi okay so im going to make a new list bcus yay  



Spoiler: ok



*Yui Z * - You're one of the nicest members here nd strawberries ya
*Niamb/Baa *- you me baa ilu
*Elise/Alise/Makkine/Elize/Ghost/* - yer a noob !!!! xPppPpPpPPPp
*Tsundere/Bestie  *- bestie for life!! =DDDD
*Javocado* - you're the cool uncle 8) 
*littlemissmarzipanmermaid *- i miss our chats!! :-(
*Mari - swag (??)
**Mahousojojo * - hella rad, hella funny, hella emotional
*
Lynnypie *- ur a cool cannibal!!
*Villageinthedweller* - one of the funniest ppl i know nd i love u..
*Natty*- haccker tbh
*Aerious *- ur like a big sis 
*Nage* - wife
*C r y s t a l *- stop killing me in irc maf pls k thx
*C a l l a w a y* - you're so kind like a mum (idk) :}
*F l a k e* - kirby
*Fuzzles/Fuzzling* - ur so adorbs ilu
*Fabori *- An satan 
*Flop* - who even r u again
*Geoni/Dad/Moron* - my personal punching bag in pokemon 
*Locker* - ur old..
*
Jawile* - husbando
*Netflix *- i miss u..:{{{{{{{
*Skep* - me waifu
*Prin* - i love talking to you :}
*Sparkanine *- a really good friend nd like u reply asap 6)
*Redlatios* - ew nerd tbH!!!!
*Vaati *- #1 irc bud 
*Superpenguin* - me bby
*TinyTaylor *- Bae
*Stitch - bigger bae 
Annie/epona- we don't talk to each other much but you're so sweet nd kind
**Stephoarao* - the queen of kewl~!!!!!111
*ShinySandwich *- i'll miss u forever husband


tht was long sorry


----------



## Yui Z

gamora said:


> hi okay so im going to make a new list bcus yay
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ok
> 
> 
> 
> *Yui Z * - You're one of the nicest members here nd strawberries ya
> *Niamb/Baa *- you me baa ilu
> *Elise/Alise/Makkine/Elize/Ghost/* - yer a noob !!!! xPppPpPpPPPp
> *Tsundere/Bestie  *- bestie for life!! =DDDD
> *Javocado* - you're the cool uncle 8)
> *Mahousojojo * - hella rad, hella funny, hella emotional
> *
> Lynnypie *- ur a cool cannibal!!
> *Villageinthedweller* - one of the funniest ppl i know nd i love u..
> *Natty*- haccker tbh
> *Aerious *- ur like a big sis
> *Nage* - wife
> *C r y s t a l *- stop killing me in irc maf pls k thx
> *C a l l a w a y* - you're so kind like a mum (idk) :}
> *F l a k e* - kirby
> *Fuzzles/Fuzzling* - ur so adorbs ilu
> *Fabori *- An satan
> *Flop* - who even r u again
> *Geoni/Dad/Moron* - my personal punching bag in pokemon
> *Locker* - ur old..
> *
> Jawile* - husbando
> *Netflix *- i miss u..:{{{{{{{
> *Skep* - me waifu
> *Prin* - i love talking to you :}
> *Sparkanine *- a really good friend nd like u reply asap 6)
> *Redlatios* - ew nerd tbH!!!!
> *Vaati *- #1 irc bud
> *Superpenguin* - me bby
> *TinyTaylor *- Bae
> *Stephoarao* - the queen of kewl~!!!!!111
> *ShinySandwich *- i'll miss u forever husband
> 
> 
> tht was long sorry


Cappa! You put me first on your list, that makes me happy. <3


----------



## Flop

gamora said:


> hi okay so im going to make a new list bcus yay
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ok
> 
> 
> 
> *Yui Z * - You're one of the nicest members here nd strawberries ya
> *Niamb/Baa *- you me baa ilu
> *Elise/Alise/Makkine/Elize/Ghost/* - yer a noob !!!! xPppPpPpPPPp
> *Tsundere/Bestie  *- bestie for life!! =DDDD
> *Javocado* - you're the cool uncle 8)
> *Mahousojojo * - hella rad, hella funny, hella emotional
> *
> Lynnypie *- ur a cool cannibal!!
> *Villageinthedweller* - one of the funniest ppl i know nd i love u..
> *Natty*- haccker tbh
> *Aerious *- ur like a big sis
> *Nage* - wife
> *C r y s t a l *- stop killing me in irc maf pls k thx
> *C a l l a w a y* - you're so kind like a mum (idk) :}
> *F l a k e* - kirby
> *Fuzzles/Fuzzling* - ur so adorbs ilu
> *Fabori *- An satan
> *Flop* - who even r u again
> *Geoni/Dad/Moron* - my personal punching bag in pokemon
> *Locker* - ur old..
> *
> Jawile* - husbando
> *Netflix *- i miss u..:{{{{{{{
> *Skep* - me waifu
> *Prin* - i love talking to you :}
> *Sparkanine *- a really good friend nd like u reply asap 6)
> *Redlatios* - ew nerd tbH!!!!
> *Vaati *- #1 irc bud
> *Superpenguin* - me bby
> *TinyTaylor *- Bae
> Stitch - bigger bae
> Annie/epona- we don't talk to each other much but you're so sweet nd kind
> *Stephoarao* - the queen of kewl~!!!!!111
> *ShinySandwich *- i'll miss u forever husband
> 
> 
> tht was long sorry



Welcome to the forums!


----------



## Cariad

gamora said:


> hi okay so im going to make a new list bcus yay
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ok
> 
> 
> 
> *Yui Z * - You're one of the nicest members here nd strawberries ya
> *Niamb/Baa *- you me baa ilu
> *Elise/Alise/Makkine/Elize/Ghost/* - yer a noob !!!! xPppPpPpPPPp
> *Tsundere/Bestie  *- bestie for life!! =DDDD
> *Javocado* - you're the cool uncle 8)
> *Mahousojojo * - hella rad, hella funny, hella emotional
> *
> Lynnypie *- ur a cool cannibal!!
> *Villageinthedweller* - one of the funniest ppl i know nd i love u..
> *Natty*- haccker tbh
> *Aerious *- ur like a big sis
> *Nage* - wife
> *C r y s t a l *- stop killing me in irc maf pls k thx
> *C a l l a w a y* - you're so kind like a mum (idk) :}
> *F l a k e* - kirby
> *Fuzzles/Fuzzling* - ur so adorbs ilu
> *Fabori *- An satan
> *Flop* - who even r u again
> *Geoni/Dad/Moron* - my personal punching bag in pokemon
> *Locker* - ur old..
> *
> Jawile* - husbando
> *Netflix *- i miss u..:{{{{{{{
> *Skep* - me waifu
> *Prin* - i love talking to you :}
> *Sparkanine *- a really good friend nd like u reply asap 6)
> *Redlatios* - ew nerd tbH!!!!
> *Vaati *- #1 irc bud
> *Superpenguin* - me bby
> *TinyTaylor *- Bae
> Stitch - bigger bae
> Annie/epona- we don't talk to each other much but you're so sweet nd kind
> *Stephoarao* - the queen of kewl~!!!!!111
> *ShinySandwich *- i'll miss u forever husband
> 
> 
> tht was long sorry


u know I should be first and u spelled my name wrong so edit pls (jk ily)


----------



## Aradai

gamora said:


> hi okay so im going to make a new list bcus yay
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ok
> 
> 
> 
> *Yui Z * - You're one of the nicest members here nd strawberries ya
> *Niamb/Baa *- you me baa ilu
> *Elise/Alise/Makkine/Elize/Ghost/* - yer a noob !!!! xPppPpPpPPPp
> *Tsundere/Bestie  *- bestie for life!! =DDDD
> *Javocado* - you're the cool uncle 8)
> *Mahousojojo * - hella rad, hella funny, hella emotional
> *
> Lynnypie *- ur a cool cannibal!!
> *Villageinthedweller* - one of the funniest ppl i know nd i love u..
> *Natty*- haccker tbh
> *Aerious *- ur like a big sis
> *Nage* - wife
> *C r y s t a l *- stop killing me in irc maf pls k thx
> *C a l l a w a y* - you're so kind like a mum (idk) :}
> *F l a k e* - kirby
> *Fuzzles/Fuzzling* - ur so adorbs ilu
> *Fabori *- An satan
> *Flop* - who even r u again
> *Geoni/Dad/Moron* - my personal punching bag in pokemon
> *Locker* - ur old..
> *
> Jawile* - husbando
> *Netflix *- i miss u..:{{{{{{{
> *Skep* - me waifu
> *Prin* - i love talking to you :}
> *Sparkanine *- a really good friend nd like u reply asap 6)
> *Redlatios* - ew nerd tbH!!!!
> *Vaati *- #1 irc bud
> *Superpenguin* - me bby
> *TinyTaylor *- Bae
> Stitch - bigger bae
> Annie/epona- we don't talk to each other much but you're so sweet nd kind
> *Stephoarao* - the queen of kewl~!!!!!111
> *ShinySandwich *- i'll miss u forever husband
> 
> 
> tht was long sorry



Thank you babe <3

And that's because you only talk to me when I finish everything I gotta do 6)


----------



## Brackets

puppy said:


> the friends you make online are just as real and amazing as the ones you see when you arent on the computer



I agree with Lady Black, it is definitely a matter of opinion. When I talk to people online, I still feel lonely, whereas when I see my friends in real life, I don't. It just feels better and more real for me.


----------



## Hyperpesta

I have to many to list 
And even if i was to list them, I would probably forget some.

I like having online friends because, They cant judge you by what you look like, or what has happened in the past.


People i meet in real life are to Judgemental, thats why i like having TBT To escape to.


----------



## Yui Z

Here's a list in no particular order. 



Spoiler: Let me know if I missed anyone



*gamora (Cappa)* - You're... Just... Fabulous. Too bad you suck at getting revenge. 
*Flop* - Greatest brother I never had. Always a good person to talk to.
*Harry (AKA VillageDweller)* - One of the sweetest people I've met on TBT. Great to talk to!
*Flake* - I like talking to you.
*Tina* - Tea-lady Tina. 
*Annie (AKA Epona)* - You were there when I going through a rough patch and needed someone to talk to. 
*Lauren* - Super nice and got me into Sims 2, heh. 
*Alice* - Thank you for being in the IRC!!!!! Please notice me, senpai. 
*BubbleRadius* - You don't come on much now, but your someone I could chat for hours with.
*Niamh* - Keep forgetting what you changed your username to. Very nice person.
*ZR388* - We haven't spoken that much, but you always listen. You may not think it, but I think you're a really nice person. 
*Wataru* - It's nice to receive your VMs! Nice person to talk to.
*KarlaKGB* - Why're you on here? Believe it or not, you're actually a lot of fun to bicker with. 
*Kaiaa* - Insanely nice.
*Klinkguin* - It's been a while, but I haven't forgotten you!!
*Ashtot* - Kinder than he may think.
*C a l l a w a y* - Calla, you're awesome. #petexpert
*debinoresu* - I still remember when we shared spooky stories with each other. ;o Great person to talk to.
*Noofle* - Love talking to you. It's been a while though.
*Nkosazana* - Afro legend. 
*Natty* - Fabulous!! 
*Shiny* - Why'd you leave me?
*Lynn* - Very kind.
*Superpenguin* - King of birds
*Javo* - I'm sorry I gave you a seizure! Even though I didn't.
*Thunder* - Hilarious just about sums it up.
*Solar* - Nice person alert! 
*tsundere * - You pass as fabulous~
*Elise* - Eats too late at night/early in the morning. You're great!!!
*Brad* - Brad. Doctor Brad.
*Pally/Princess* - You're a princess. <3
*staticistic1114 * - Miss you!


----------



## LunaLight

I'm on no lists, I feel so loved 

Kairi-Kitten and Swiftstream ^^


----------



## Lady Black

KalelACNL said:


> I'm on no lists, I feel so loved
> 
> Kairi-Kitten and Swiftstream ^^



It's okay. You're on my list too. 


Aha.

- - - Post Merge - - -



puppy said:


> how are u going to tell me what i mean BYE



Have a good one!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I feel so unloved <3

My list is kinda too long for you guys, and my memory fails me, so I'll just go ahead and say everybody is my favorite <333


----------



## Cariad

Yui Z said:


> Here's a list in no particular order.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Let me know if I missed anyone
> 
> 
> 
> *gamora (Cappa)* - You're... Just... Fabulous. Too bad you suck at getting revenge.
> *Flop* - Greatest brother I never had. Always a good person to talk to.
> *Harry (AKA VillageDweller)* - One of the sweetest people I've met on TBT. Great to talk to!
> *Flake* - I like talking to you.
> *Tina* - Tea-lady Tina.
> *Annie (AKA Epona)* - You were there when I going through a rough patch and needed someone to talk to.
> *Lauren* - Super nice and got me into Sims 2, heh.
> *Alice* - Thank you for being in the IRC!!!!! Please notice me, senpai.
> *BubbleRadius* - You don't come on much now, but your someone I could chat for hours with.
> *Niamh* - Keep forgetting what you changed your username to. Very nice person.
> *ZR388* - We haven't spoken that much, but you always listen. You may not think it, but I think you're a really nice person.
> *Wataru* - It's nice to receive your VMs! Nice person to talk to.
> *KarlaKGB* - Why're you on here? Believe it or not, you're actually a lot of fun to bicker with.
> *Kaiaa* - Insanely nice.
> *Klinkguin* - It's been a while, but I haven't forgotten you!!
> *Ashtot* - Kinder than he may think.
> *C a l l a w a y* - Calla, you're awesome. #petexpert
> *debinoresu* - I still remember when we shared spooky stories with each other. ;o Great person to talk to.
> *Noofle* - Love talking to you. It's been a while though.
> *Nkosazana* - Afro legend.
> *Natty* - Fabulous!!
> *Shiny* - Why'd you leave me?
> *Lynn* - Very kind.
> *Superpenguin* - King of birds
> *Javo* - I'm sorry I gave you a seizure! Even though I didn't.
> *Thunder* - Hilarious just about sums it up.
> *Solar* - Nice person alert!
> *tsundere * - You pass as fabulous~
> *Elise* - Eats too late at night/early in the morning. You're great!!!
> *Brad* - Brad. Doctor Brad.
> *Pally/Princess* - You're a princess. <3
> *staticistic1114 * - Miss you!



Aww, it's ok yui! xx ily


----------



## RainbowNotes

i don't really have a list of people because i don't know many people here but if they're super nice then i'm happy with them <:


----------



## Gandalf

Alright time to cut it out with the arguing, lets just stick to the topic from now on. If you want to have this discussion then it's probably best to do it privately or in a new thread..


----------



## Cariad

I'm going to put up an updated list later...


----------



## Javocado

Yui Z said:


> Here's a list in no particular order.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Let me know if I missed anyone
> 
> 
> 
> *gamora (Cappa)* - You're... Just... Fabulous. Too bad you suck at getting revenge.
> *Flop* - Greatest brother I never had. Always a good person to talk to.
> *Harry (AKA VillageDweller)* - One of the sweetest people I've met on TBT. Great to talk to!
> *Flake* - I like talking to you.
> *Tina* - Tea-lady Tina.
> *Annie (AKA Epona)* - You were there when I going through a rough patch and needed someone to talk to.
> *Lauren* - Super nice and got me into Sims 2, heh.
> *Alice* - Thank you for being in the IRC!!!!! Please notice me, senpai.
> *BubbleRadius* - You don't come on much now, but your someone I could chat for hours with.
> *Niamh* - Keep forgetting what you changed your username to. Very nice person.
> *ZR388* - We haven't spoken that much, but you always listen. You may not think it, but I think you're a really nice person.
> *Wataru* - It's nice to receive your VMs! Nice person to talk to.
> *KarlaKGB* - Why're you on here? Believe it or not, you're actually a lot of fun to bicker with.
> *Kaiaa* - Insanely nice.
> *Klinkguin* - It's been a while, but I haven't forgotten you!!
> *Ashtot* - Kinder than he may think.
> *C a l l a w a y* - Calla, you're awesome. #petexpert
> *debinoresu* - I still remember when we shared spooky stories with each other. ;o Great person to talk to.
> *Noofle* - Love talking to you. It's been a while though.
> *Nkosazana* - Afro legend.
> *Natty* - Fabulous!!
> *Shiny* - Why'd you leave me?
> *Lynn* - Very kind.
> *Superpenguin* - King of birds
> *Javo* - I'm sorry I gave you a seizure! Even though I didn't.
> *Thunder* - Hilarious just about sums it up.
> *Solar* - Nice person alert!
> *tsundere * - You pass as fabulous~
> *Elise* - Eats too late at night/early in the morning. You're great!!!
> *Brad* - Brad. Doctor Brad.
> *Pally/Princess* - You're a princess. <3
> *staticistic1114 * - Miss you!



:')

- - - Post Merge - - -



gamora said:


> hi okay so im going to make a new list bcus yay
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ok
> 
> 
> 
> *Yui Z * - You're one of the nicest members here nd strawberries ya
> *Niamb/Baa *- you me baa ilu
> *Elise/Alise/Makkine/Elize/Ghost/* - yer a noob !!!! xPppPpPpPPPp
> *Tsundere/Bestie  *- bestie for life!! =DDDD
> *Javocado* - you're the cool uncle 8)
> *Mahousojojo * - hella rad, hella funny, hella emotional
> *
> Lynnypie *- ur a cool cannibal!!
> *Villageinthedweller* - one of the funniest ppl i know nd i love u..
> *Natty*- haccker tbh
> *Aerious *- ur like a big sis
> *Nage* - wife
> *C r y s t a l *- stop killing me in irc maf pls k thx
> *C a l l a w a y* - you're so kind like a mum (idk) :}
> *F l a k e* - kirby
> *Fuzzles/Fuzzling* - ur so adorbs ilu
> *Fabori *- An satan
> *Flop* - who even r u again
> *Geoni/Dad/Moron* - my personal punching bag in pokemon
> *Locker* - ur old..
> *
> Jawile* - husbando
> *Netflix *- i miss u..:{{{{{{{
> *Skep* - me waifu
> *Prin* - i love talking to you :}
> *Sparkanine *- a really good friend nd like u reply asap 6)
> *Redlatios* - ew nerd tbH!!!!
> *Vaati *- #1 irc bud
> *Superpenguin* - me bby
> *TinyTaylor *- Bae
> Stitch - bigger bae
> Annie/epona- we don't talk to each other much but you're so sweet nd kind
> *Stephoarao* - the queen of kewl~!!!!!111
> *ShinySandwich *- i'll miss u forever husband
> 
> 
> tht was long sorry



:') pt. 2


----------



## Cariad

Spoiler:  DONT LOOK IN HERE!



*Iris/Gamora/Cap/Baa* Baa, I love u. I always speak to you and u make me laugh constantly! xx
*Elise/Alise* I know u don't rly care about me but ily
*Tina* She always seems to guide me in the right way (idk what I'm saying maybe I'm drunk)
*Mari* My mummy. Really cute and has a cool 12.5 yr old baby (o wait Thts me)
*Flake* My bae we always chat when we can :} <333 REMEMBER UR SKYPE PASSWORD U
*Gandalf/Bendalf* You help me with my maths homework sometimes so I like you.
*Yui Z* Really nice and cute and I want to be as kind as her but I'm just too mean :{
*Harry/VillageDweller* Rly nice and said rip to me in irc mafia so I guess that's good (?)
*Jake/Bidoof* A rly cool person to chat to even if the chat is just in ?'s
*Tom* ur my senpai idk I think ur cool we seem to be polite near each other 
*Nick/Superpenguin* A rly cool guy I like u my maf buddie.
*Natty* Amazing friend we always will chat in Vms we have same sense of humour (apparently dry but idk) ur cool
*Marie,* My sissy, best friend and top cowboy (ur from the west, get it?)
*ShinySandwich/Shiny* ily and miss u rip in pie
*Tsundere* idk ur cool
*Brad* Liar
*Jav* idk ur cool (?)
*Cory* lol



Idk I've probs missed someone Soz ily all tbh these are just special mentions


----------



## MC4pros

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Callaway, WonderK, Zeiro, Flop, Shirohibiki, Flake, Jav, Kaiaa, ZR388, Yui Z, MC4pros, PrayingMantis10, MattKimura, RedTropicalFish, Punchy-kun, Starmanfan, The Pennifer, VillageDweller, Vizionari...  blah blah. I could go on and on.
> 
> *EDIT*: OMG I forgot gamora! Sorry! ;o;



0_0 Am I supposed to be on that list? I don't think so.. Well, whoopee! I'm finally on somebody's list.


----------



## Solar

lmao some people's lists i wanted to be on i wasn't, but I'm gonna make an update list later tonight.


----------



## Aradai

Solar said:


> lmao some people's lists i wanted to be on i wasn't, but I'm gonna make an update list later tonight.



You make me wanna make another list now :{

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sparkanine said:


> Ugh gonna update the list.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: extra cheesyness
> 
> 
> 
> Lynn105: You may be a nerd who loves Killua, but you're my nerd.
> Stepheroo: I love you girl. You hit me in the honey nut feelios. Every. Damn. Day. I hope you get into NYU babe.
> Alice: You're hella rad. I enjoy talking to you every chance I get. Stay cute.
> Gamora: You're my lemon b?. I wanna no skope some n00bs with you.
> Shirohibiki: We don't talk a lot, but you're cute, funny, and I really like to be around you.
> Kairi-Kitten: I recall you being on of my first friends here. You're awesome. I love talking to you.
> WonderK: You tolerate my stupidity and annoying antics, and that warms my heart, dude.
> Swiftstream: You're a mega cutie ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh. Stay cool!
> Xenuet, Myst, ilovelush and tokayseye: You guys are cool. I consider you guys as the Basement gang. Good luck with Wishy's Star company!
> Cariad: You're so sweet Niamh. Too bad you aren't a hobo anymore >:^[
> Thunder: You're so dank and it's a pleasure to be friends with you.
> Solar: You're my co-conductor on the TBT Hype train. You know when to cheer me up. Stay cool, Ben.
> Beary: You're such a sweetie. <3


Added like, two peeps.


----------



## Solar

Ok my list, I genuinely love every one of you on here:


Spoiler: in no particular order



*Mahou* - My sweet sweet friend, ily so so much and I honestly hope we talk for much much longer
*VillageDweller* - Harry I literally have told you things I've told no one else. Thanks for always being here to cheer me up and you'll always be one of my go-to people!
*Sparkanine* - It's so funny how fast of friends we've become. I already feel so close to you and I hope you know you can come to me for anything. Also co-conductor of TBT Hype Train!!!
*Javocado* - Man can we hype over stuff or what? Seeing you in the IRC is always a pleasure and I hope we become closer friends!! ((DUCK HUNT DOG))
*Natty* - Ok one of my first real bffs on tbt. Mario Kart hype was the best with you! You are insanely kind and I know that I can talk to you about anything. I love seeing you in IRC and I can't wait for out friendship to grow :3
*Kaiaa* - Ok how can you fit so much kindness in one person?? You have helped me through my toughest times and I can't thank you enough for it.
*Lauren* - Wife!!! You're so nice and snapchatting with you has been a blast haha. You're always hilarious in the IRC and not to mention super pretty too!!
*Prof Gallows* - Smash hype????? But in all honesty you are one of the best mods on here. I hope that we can talk more because I think we could be awesome friends!!
*Alice* - I know we haven't talked very much but honestly you seem like one of the most amazing people around here. You're funny and kind and just an overall amazing person. I hope we get to talk more in the future!!
*Tina* - I really love having conversations with you and I honestly hope you divorce Jubs soon because you deserve better.
*Bendalf* - Dude why haven't we talked recently?? The Ben Tree needs to happen soon!! Jokes aside you're an awesome guy and I'm lucky to have gotten to know you better!!
*epona/Annie* - I love you so much. Like actually I would do almost anything for you. You're an amazing person and I wish you all the best in life.
*elise-* - I secretly like you ok.
*gamora/Cap* - You can always make me laugh irc convos are the best.
*Thunder* - Senpai notice me plzzzzz
*justice/tsundere* - You know I will always love you no matter what. You are an amazing person with a unique personality that deserves so much.
*Mari* - How are you so nice?? please be one of my bffs like you're too perfect.
*Yui-Z* - You're so so so nice and you seem so cool and I really want to be better friends with you!!!
*Brad* - You're too cool and I'm JEALOUS

IF I FORGOT YOU I WILL ADD YOU I SWEAR I LOVE TOO MANY OF YOU EVEN IF IT'S NOT MUTUAL!!!


----------



## Aradai

Solar said:


> Ok my list, I genuinely love every one of you on here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: in no particular order
> 
> 
> 
> *Mahou* - My sweet sweet friend, ily so so much and I honestly hope we talk for much much longer
> *VillageDweller* - Harry I literally have told you things I've told no one else. Thanks for always being here to cheer me up and you'll always be one of my go-to people!
> *Sparkanine* - It's so funny how fast of friends we've become. I already feel so close to you and I hope you know you can come to me for anything. Also co-conductor of TBT Hype Train!!!
> *Javocado* - Man can we hype over stuff or what? Seeing you in the IRC is always a pleasure and I hope we become closer friends!! ((DUCK HUNT DOG))
> *Natty* - Ok one of my first real bffs on tbt. Mario Kart hype was the best with you! You are insanely kind and I know that I can talk to you about anything. I love seeing you in IRC and I can't wait for out friendship to grow :3
> *Kaiaa* - Ok how can you fit so much kindness in one person?? You have helped me through my toughest times and I can't thank you enough for it.
> *Lauren* - Wife!!! You're so nice and snapchatting with you has been a blast haha. You're always hilarious in the IRC and not to mention super pretty too!!
> *Prof Gallows* - Smash hype?????
> *Alice* - I know we haven't talked very much but honestly you seem like one of the most amazing people around here. You're funny and kind and just an overall amazing person. I hope we get to talk more in the future!!
> *Tina* - I really love having conversations with you and I honestly hope you divorce Jubs soon because you deserve better.
> *Bendalf* - Dude why haven't we talked recently?? The Ben Tree needs to happen soon!! Jokes aside you're an awesome guy and I'm lucky to have gotten to know you better!!
> *epona/Annie* - I love you so much. Like actually I would do almost anything for you. You're an amazing person and I wish you all the best in life.
> *elise-* - I secretly like you ok.
> *gamora/Cap* - You can always make me laugh irc convos are the best.
> *Thunder* - Senpai notice me plzzzzz
> *justice/tsundere* - You know I will always love you no matter what. You are an amazing person with a unique personality that deserves so much.
> *Mari* - How are you so nice?? please be one of my bffs like you're too perfect.
> 
> IF I FORGOT YOU I WILL ADD YOU I SWEAR I LOVE TOO MANY OF YOU EVEN IF IT'S NOT MUTUAL!!!



Ikr? Thanks Ben. Hope to talk to you soon.


----------



## Byngo

Solar said:


> Ok my list, I genuinely love every one of you on here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: in no particular order
> 
> 
> 
> *Mahou* - My sweet sweet friend, ily so so much and I honestly hope we talk for much much longer
> *VillageDweller* - Harry I literally have told you things I've told no one else. Thanks for always being here to cheer me up and you'll always be one of my go-to people!
> *Sparkanine* - It's so funny how fast of friends we've become. I already feel so close to you and I hope you know you can come to me for anything. Also co-conductor of TBT Hype Train!!!
> *Javocado* - Man can we hype over stuff or what? Seeing you in the IRC is always a pleasure and I hope we become closer friends!! ((DUCK HUNT DOG))
> *Natty* - Ok one of my first real bffs on tbt. Mario Kart hype was the best with you! You are insanely kind and I know that I can talk to you about anything. I love seeing you in IRC and I can't wait for out friendship to grow :3
> *Kaiaa* - Ok how can you fit so much kindness in one person?? You have helped me through my toughest times and I can't thank you enough for it.
> *Lauren* - Wife!!! You're so nice and snapchatting with you has been a blast haha. You're always hilarious in the IRC and not to mention super pretty too!!
> *Prof Gallows* - Smash hype?????
> *Alice* - I know we haven't talked very much but honestly you seem like one of the most amazing people around here. You're funny and kind and just an overall amazing person. I hope we get to talk more in the future!!
> *Tina* - I really love having conversations with you and I honestly hope you divorce Jubs soon because you deserve better.
> *Bendalf* - Dude why haven't we talked recently?? The Ben Tree needs to happen soon!! Jokes aside you're an awesome guy and I'm lucky to have gotten to know you better!!
> *epona/Annie* - I love you so much. Like actually I would do almost anything for you. You're an amazing person and I wish you all the best in life.
> *elise-* - I secretly like you ok.
> *gamora/Cap* - You can always make me laugh irc convos are the best.
> *Thunder* - Senpai notice me plzzzzz
> *justice/tsundere* - You know I will always love you no matter what. You are an amazing person with a unique personality that deserves so much.
> *Mari* - How are you so nice?? please be one of my bffs like you're too perfect.
> *Yui-Z* - You're so so so nice and you seem so cool and I really want to be better friends with you!!!
> *Brad* - You're too cool and I'm JEALOUS
> 
> IF I FORGOT YOU I WILL ADD YOU I SWEAR I LOVE TOO MANY OF YOU EVEN IF IT'S NOT MUTUAL!!!



Ben <3 Ily


----------



## Javocado

Solar said:


> Ok my list, I genuinely love every one of you on here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: in no particular order
> 
> 
> 
> *Mahou* - My sweet sweet friend, ily so so much and I honestly hope we talk for much much longer
> *VillageDweller* - Harry I literally have told you things I've told no one else. Thanks for always being here to cheer me up and you'll always be one of my go-to people!
> *Sparkanine* - It's so funny how fast of friends we've become. I already feel so close to you and I hope you know you can come to me for anything. Also co-conductor of TBT Hype Train!!!
> *Javocado* - Man can we hype over stuff or what? Seeing you in the IRC is always a pleasure and I hope we become closer friends!! ((DUCK HUNT DOG))
> *Natty* - Ok one of my first real bffs on tbt. Mario Kart hype was the best with you! You are insanely kind and I know that I can talk to you about anything. I love seeing you in IRC and I can't wait for out friendship to grow :3
> *Kaiaa* - Ok how can you fit so much kindness in one person?? You have helped me through my toughest times and I can't thank you enough for it.
> *Lauren* - Wife!!! You're so nice and snapchatting with you has been a blast haha. You're always hilarious in the IRC and not to mention super pretty too!!
> *Prof Gallows* - Smash hype?????
> *Alice* - I know we haven't talked very much but honestly you seem like one of the most amazing people around here. You're funny and kind and just an overall amazing person. I hope we get to talk more in the future!!
> *Tina* - I really love having conversations with you and I honestly hope you divorce Jubs soon because you deserve better.
> *Bendalf* - Dude why haven't we talked recently?? The Ben Tree needs to happen soon!! Jokes aside you're an awesome guy and I'm lucky to have gotten to know you better!!
> *epona/Annie* - I love you so much. Like actually I would do almost anything for you. You're an amazing person and I wish you all the best in life.
> *elise-* - I secretly like you ok.
> *gamora/Cap* - You can always make me laugh irc convos are the best.
> *Thunder* - Senpai notice me plzzzzz
> *justice/tsundere* - You know I will always love you no matter what. You are an amazing person with a unique personality that deserves so much.
> *Mari* - How are you so nice?? please be one of my bffs like you're too perfect.
> *Yui-Z* - You're so so so nice and you seem so cool and I really want to be better friends with you!!!
> *Brad* - You're too cool and I'm JEALOUS
> 
> IF I FORGOT YOU I WILL ADD YOU I SWEAR I LOVE TOO MANY OF YOU EVEN IF IT'S NOT MUTUAL!!!



*We Made It by Drake plays in the background*


----------



## Mahoushoujo

Solar said:


> Ok my list, I genuinely love every one of you on here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: in no particular order
> 
> 
> 
> *Mahou* - My sweet sweet friend, ily so so much and I honestly hope we talk for much much longer
> *VillageDweller* - Harry I literally have told you things I've told no one else. Thanks for always being here to cheer me up and you'll always be one of my go-to people!
> *Sparkanine* - It's so funny how fast of friends we've become. I already feel so close to you and I hope you know you can come to me for anything. Also co-conductor of TBT Hype Train!!!
> *Javocado* - Man can we hype over stuff or what? Seeing you in the IRC is always a pleasure and I hope we become closer friends!! ((DUCK HUNT DOG))
> *Natty* - Ok one of my first real bffs on tbt. Mario Kart hype was the best with you! You are insanely kind and I know that I can talk to you about anything. I love seeing you in IRC and I can't wait for out friendship to grow :3
> *Kaiaa* - Ok how can you fit so much kindness in one person?? You have helped me through my toughest times and I can't thank you enough for it.
> *Lauren* - Wife!!! You're so nice and snapchatting with you has been a blast haha. You're always hilarious in the IRC and not to mention super pretty too!!
> *Prof Gallows* - Smash hype????? But in all honesty you are one of the best mods on here. I hope that we can talk more because I think we could be awesome friends!!
> *Alice* - I know we haven't talked very much but honestly you seem like one of the most amazing people around here. You're funny and kind and just an overall amazing person. I hope we get to talk more in the future!!
> *Tina* - I really love having conversations with you and I honestly hope you divorce Jubs soon because you deserve better.
> *Bendalf* - Dude why haven't we talked recently?? The Ben Tree needs to happen soon!! Jokes aside you're an awesome guy and I'm lucky to have gotten to know you better!!
> *epona/Annie* - I love you so much. Like actually I would do almost anything for you. You're an amazing person and I wish you all the best in life.
> *elise-* - I secretly like you ok.
> *gamora/Cap* - You can always make me laugh irc convos are the best.
> *Thunder* - Senpai notice me plzzzzz
> *justice/tsundere* - You know I will always love you no matter what. You are an amazing person with a unique personality that deserves so much.
> *Mari* - How are you so nice?? please be one of my bffs like you're too perfect.
> *Yui-Z* - You're so so so nice and you seem so cool and I really want to be better friends with you!!!
> *Brad* - You're too cool and I'm JEALOUS
> 
> IF I FORGOT YOU I WILL ADD YOU I SWEAR I LOVE TOO MANY OF YOU EVEN IF IT'S NOT MUTUAL!!!



Literally crying


----------



## Pathetic

by the way if i forgot u on my list im so sry ths is y i dnt make lists

ben ily

- - - Post Merge - - -



puppy said:


> *elise/alise/whatever your name is*- with elise i kind of naturally got along with her. during that showdown session i remember poking fun with her and harry as if we had been friends for a while. p.s. i dont kill all the pokemon you name in my nuzlocke on purpose dont be angry butt the houndoom is dead rip he died a while ago but i didnt want to tell you



WTF ALLY


----------



## Pathetic

well um heres a new list!! i guess


Spoiler: frendos



brandon / thunder ~ my jokes r better than urs
ally ~ stop killing the pokemon i name
gallows ~ r u bff
mari ~ sweet potato
tsundere ~  my waifu even tho they hate me..i..cri..
harry ~ who's this loser {<333}
tom ~ go to bed
tina ~ even tho i love ur husband i love u more than him
jubs ~ even tho i love ur wife i love u more than her
cap ~ super annoying noob
minties ~ she drowns me in money $$$$$
mari ~ sweet potato
annie / epona ~ ben's gf
ben ~ annie's bf
benny boo number 2 ~ i secretly like u
jav ~ i hate him
brad ~ i hate him
horus ~ borny
pally ~ actual princess mod pally
cory ~ probably plays cod and checks out sweet babes {that belong to me}
nick ~ penguin -~-
blueleaf ~ "lel"
bellgreen ~ my waifu even tho..he ignores me...cri.........s...e.
lauren ~ niggles offends me
lynn ~ the lmaonade 2 my roflcopters
beary ~ my old frend i miss u bae
jawile ~ i hate him
blu rose / nathan ~ i love u!!
alice ~ sweetiepie
``rip```
shiny ~ miss u
kayla ~ u liked my jokes :}


----------



## Beary

alise said:


> well um heres a new list!! i guess
> 
> 
> Spoiler: frendos
> 
> 
> 
> ally ~ stop killing the pokemon i name
> gallows ~ r u bff
> mari ~ sweet potato
> tsundere ~  my waifu even tho they hate me..i..cri..
> harry ~ who's this loser {<333}
> tom ~ go to bed
> tina ~ even tho i love ur husband i love u more than him
> jubs ~ even tho i love ur wife i love u more than her
> cap ~ super annoying noob
> minties ~ she drowns me in money $$$$$
> mari ~ sweet potato
> annie / epona ~ ben's gf
> ben ~ annie's bf
> benny boo number 2 ~ i secretly like u
> jav ~ i hate him
> brad ~ i hate him
> horus ~ borny
> pally ~ actual princess mod pally
> cory ~ probably plays cod and checks out sweet babes {that belong to me}
> nick ~ penguin -~-
> blueleaf ~ "lel"
> bellgreen ~ my waifu even tho..he ignores me...cri.........s...e.
> lauren ~ niggles offends me
> lynn ~ the lmaonade 2 my roflcopters
> beary ~ my old frend i miss u bae
> jawile ~ *i hate him*
> blu rose / nathan ~ *i love u!!*
> alice ~ sweetiepie



heheheheheheee


----------



## Capella

alise said:


> well um heres a new list!! i guess
> 
> 
> Spoiler: frendos
> 
> 
> 
> cap ~ super cool mlg quickscoper that i love and i want to marry/date forever and ever


aww ily too <333


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

You <3


----------



## Capella

gamora said:


> hi okay so im going to make a new list bcus yay
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ok
> 
> 
> 
> *Yui Z * - You're one of the nicest members here nd strawberries ya
> *Niamb/Baa *- you me baa ilu
> *Elise/Alise/Makkine/Elize/Ghost/* - yer a noob !!!! xPppPpPpPPPp
> *Tsundere/Bestie  *- bestie for life!! =DDDD
> *Javocado* - you're the cool uncle 8)
> *Mahousojojo * - hella rad, hella funny, hella emotional
> *
> Lynnypie *- ur a cool cannibal!!
> *Villageinthedweller* - one of the funniest ppl i know nd i love u..
> *Natty*- haccker tbh
> *Aerious *- ur like a big sis
> *Nage* - wife
> *C r y s t a l *- stop killing me in irc maf pls k thx
> *C a l l a w a y* - you're so kind like a mum (idk) :}
> *F l a k e* - kirby
> *Fuzzles/Fuzzling* - ur so adorbs ilu
> *Fabori *- An satan
> *Flop* - who even r u again
> *Geoni/Dad/Moron* - my personal punching bag in pokemon
> *Locker* - ur old..
> *
> Jawile* - husbando
> *Netflix *- i miss u..:{{{{{{{
> *Skep* - me waifu
> *Prin* - i love talking to you :}
> *Sparkanine *- a really good friend nd like u reply asap 6)
> *Redlatios* - ew nerd tbH!!!!
> *Vaati *- #1 irc bud
> *Superpenguin* - me bby
> *TinyTaylor *- Bae
> Stitch - bigger bae
> Annie/epona- we don't talk to each other much but you're so sweet nd kind
> *Stephoarao* - the queen of kewl~!!!!!111
> *ShinySandwich *- i'll miss u forever husband
> 
> 
> tht was long sorry



and mari ooops :<


----------



## f11

alise said:


> well um heres a new list!! i guess
> 
> 
> Spoiler: frendos
> 
> 
> 
> brandon / thunder ~ my jokes r better than urs
> ally ~ stop killing the pokemon i name
> gallows ~ r u bff
> mari ~ sweet potato
> tsundere ~  my waifu even tho they hate me..i..cri..
> harry ~ who's this loser {<333}
> tom ~ go to bed
> tina ~ even tho i love ur husband i love u more than him
> jubs ~ even tho i love ur wife i love u more than her
> cap ~ super annoying noob
> minties ~ she drowns me in money $$$$$
> mari ~ sweet potato
> annie / epona ~ ben's gf
> ben ~ annie's bf
> benny boo number 2 ~ i secretly like u
> jav ~ i hate him
> brad ~ i hate him
> horus ~ borny
> pally ~ actual princess mod pally
> cory ~ probably plays cod and checks out sweet babes {that belong to me}
> nick ~ penguin -~-
> blueleaf ~ "lel"
> bellgreen ~ my waifu even tho..he ignores me...cri.........s...e.
> lauren ~ niggles offends me
> lynn ~ the lmaonade 2 my roflcopters
> beary ~ my old frend i miss u bae
> jawile ~ i hate him
> blu rose / nathan ~ i love u!!
> alice ~ sweetiepie
> ``rip```
> shiny ~ miss u
> kayla ~ u liked my jokes :}


brb criying


----------



## Byngo

alise said:


> well um heres a new list!! i guess
> 
> 
> Spoiler: frendos
> 
> 
> 
> brandon / thunder ~ my jokes r better than urs
> ally ~ stop killing the pokemon i name
> gallows ~ r u bff
> mari ~ sweet potato
> tsundere ~  my waifu even tho they hate me..i..cri..
> harry ~ who's this loser {<333}
> tom ~ go to bed
> tina ~ even tho i love ur husband i love u more than him
> jubs ~ even tho i love ur wife i love u more than her
> cap ~ super annoying noob
> minties ~ she drowns me in money $$$$$
> mari ~ sweet potato
> annie / epona ~ ben's gf
> ben ~ annie's bf
> benny boo number 2 ~ i secretly like u
> jav ~ i hate him
> brad ~ i hate him
> horus ~ borny
> pally ~ actual princess mod pally
> cory ~ probably plays cod and checks out sweet babes {that belong to me}
> nick ~ penguin -~-
> blueleaf ~ "lel"
> bellgreen ~ my waifu even tho..he ignores me...cri.........s...e.
> lauren ~ niggles offends me
> lynn ~ the lmaonade 2 my roflcopters
> beary ~ my old frend i miss u bae
> jawile ~ i hate him
> blu rose / nathan ~ i love u!!
> alice ~ sweetiepie
> ``rip```
> shiny ~ miss u
> kayla ~ u liked my jokes :}



What happened to me? 

I see how it is.


----------



## f11

Natty said:


> What happened to me?
> 
> I see how it is.


join the club


----------



## Byngo

C r y s t a l said:


> join the club



Can we protest?


----------



## Beary

Natty said:


> Can we protest?



I shall join you
idc if im on the list I help my natty


----------



## f11

Natty said:


> Can we protest?


yah.


----------



## Jacob4

ign


----------



## Geoni

gamora said:


> hi okay so im going to make a new list bcus yay
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ok
> 
> 
> 
> *Yui Z * - You're one of the nicest members here nd strawberries ya
> *Niamb/Baa *- you me baa ilu
> *Elise/Alise/Makkine/Elize/Ghost/* - yer a noob !!!! xPppPpPpPPPp
> *Tsundere/Bestie  *- bestie for life!! =DDDD
> *Javocado* - you're the cool uncle 8)
> *Mahousojojo * - hella rad, hella funny, hella emotional
> *
> Lynnypie *- ur a cool cannibal!!
> *Villageinthedweller* - one of the funniest ppl i know nd i love u..
> *Natty*- haccker tbh
> *Aerious *- ur like a big sis
> *Nage* - wife
> *C r y s t a l *- stop killing me in irc maf pls k thx
> *C a l l a w a y* - you're so kind like a mum (idk) :}
> *F l a k e* - kirby
> *Fuzzles/Fuzzling* - ur so adorbs ilu
> *Fabori *- An satan
> *Flop* - who even r u again
> *Geoni/Dad/Moron* - my personal punching bag in pokemon
> *Locker* - ur old..
> *
> Jawile* - husbando
> *Netflix *- i miss u..:{{{{{{{
> *Skep* - me waifu
> *Prin* - i love talking to you :}
> *Sparkanine *- a really good friend nd like u reply asap 6)
> *Redlatios* - ew nerd tbH!!!!
> *Vaati *- #1 irc bud
> *Superpenguin* - me bby
> *TinyTaylor *- Bae
> Stitch - bigger bae
> Annie/epona- we don't talk to each other much but you're so sweet nd kind
> *Stephoarao* - the queen of kewl~!!!!!111
> *ShinySandwich *- i'll miss u forever husband
> 
> 
> tht was long sorry



Psssh yeah sure I am. I should wreck you in a random again when I have the time/interest.


----------



## Jacob4

Thank you to everyone who put me on their list! =D

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll probs make an updated list soon


----------



## Geoni

Okay fine I'll make a short list:

*Aerious* - first friend here, always a joy to talk to.
*tsundere* - a really smart young person, also always enjoyable to talk to
*Capella/Pom/gamora* - favorite pokemon showdown training dummy
*Reizo/Zeiro* - You're a cool guy from the conversations we've had
*Lauren* - I'm older than you!
*Mahou* - you're on the list because...april fools we're not friends! jkjk
*Superpenguin* - One of the few people who make tbt mafia fun to play

If you're not on this list ilu anyways and am sorry.


----------



## MrPicklez

Wow. WOW. **** you guys too.

_Just kidding_

*Cool Kids Club: Part Deux(You can't sit with us)*

Jav/Javocado - Bae you so fine, I wanna give you 16 Germans... in my bed 
Harry/VillageDweller - You big harry(cwutididthur) mofo. Snap me more pics of you eating Snickers candy bars, yo.
Bendalf/Gandalf - Swiggity swooty, August Gloop is coming for that booty.
Shony/Shiny/ShinySandwich - RIP(Rest in pernus)
Horus - dad pls
Zeiro/Reizo - Son, I am disappoint.
Phil/CookingMama/CookingOkasan - S A D B O I S 4 L Y F :')
Thunder/RaisinBran - Your puns are bad and you should feel bad. jk
Alice - Thanks for the 1 bell <3
Cory - I'm only still married to you because we have a child together.
Minties - Kissties 5 evr :}


#breaded </3


----------



## Trundle

Tina, Bendalf, Monroe, VillageDweller, Karla, Ashtot, Tom, River, Cory, The Triple Js, Thunder, and Kuma!


----------



## Capella

MrKisstoefur said:


> Wow. WOW. **** you guys too.
> 
> _Just kidding_
> 
> *Cool Kids Club: Part Deux(You can't sit with us)*
> 
> Jav/Javocado - Bae you so fine, I wanna give you 16 Germans... in my bed
> Harry/VillageDweller - You big harry(cwutididthur) mofo. Snap me more pics of you eating Snickers candy bars, yo.
> Bendalf/Gandalf - Swiggity swooty, August Gloop is coming for that booty.
> Shony/Shiny/ShinySandwich - RIP(Rest in pernus)
> Horus - dad pls
> Zeiro/Reizo - Son, I am disappoint.
> Phil/CookingMama/CookingOkasan - S A D B O I S 4 L Y F :')
> Thunder/RaisinBran - Your puns are bad and you should feel bad. jk
> Alice - Thanks for the 1 bell <3
> Cory - I'm only still married to you because we have a child together.
> Minties - Kissties 5 evr :}
> 
> 
> #breaded </3


i brought breaded to tbt why am i not on here


----------



## MrPicklez

gamora said:


> i brought breaded to tbt why am i not on here



Because you made Shiny leave.


----------



## Capella

MrKisstoefur said:


> Because you made Shiny leave.



no he was going to quit on the 22nd but i made him leave on my bday!!!!


----------



## in-a-pickle

gamora said:


> no he was going to quit on the 22nd but i made him leave on my bday!!!!



WAt. Did Shiny really leave? How come...


----------



## Marii

Cariad said:


> Spoiler:  DONT LOOK IN HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> *Iris/Gamora/Cap/Baa* Baa, I love u. I always speak to you and u make me laugh constantly! xx
> *Elise/Alise* I know u don't rly care about me but ily
> *Tina* She always seems to guide me in the right way (idk what I'm saying maybe I'm drunk)
> *Mari* My mummy. Really cute and has a cool 12.5 yr old baby (o wait Thts me)
> *Flake* My bae we always chat when we can :} <333 REMEMBER UR SKYPE PASSWORD U
> *Gandalf/Bendalf* You help me with my maths homework sometimes so I like you.
> *Yui Z* Really nice and cute and I want to be as kind as her but I'm just too mean :{
> *Harry/VillageDweller* Rly nice and said rip to me in irc mafia so I guess that's good (?)
> *Jake/Bidoof* A rly cool person to chat to even if the chat is just in ?'s
> *Tom* ur my senpai idk I think ur cool we seem to be polite near each other
> *Nick/Superpenguin* A rly cool guy I like u my maf buddie.
> *Natty* Amazing friend we always will chat in Vms we have same sense of humour (apparently dry but idk) ur cool
> *Marie,* My sissy, best friend and top cowboy (ur from the west, get it?)
> *ShinySandwich/Shiny* ily and miss u rip in pie
> *Tsundere* idk ur cool
> *Brad* Liar
> *Jav* idk ur cool (?)
> 
> 
> 
> Idk I've probs missed someone Soz ily all tbh these are just special mentions



i luv u daughter



Solar said:


> Ok my list, I genuinely love every one of you on here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: in no particular order
> 
> 
> 
> *Mahou* - My sweet sweet friend, ily so so much and I honestly hope we talk for much much longer
> *VillageDweller* - Harry I literally have told you things I've told no one else. Thanks for always being here to cheer me up and you'll always be one of my go-to people!
> *Sparkanine* - It's so funny how fast of friends we've become. I already feel so close to you and I hope you know you can come to me for anything. Also co-conductor of TBT Hype Train!!!
> *Javocado* - Man can we hype over stuff or what? Seeing you in the IRC is always a pleasure and I hope we become closer friends!! ((DUCK HUNT DOG))
> *Natty* - Ok one of my first real bffs on tbt. Mario Kart hype was the best with you! You are insanely kind and I know that I can talk to you about anything. I love seeing you in IRC and I can't wait for out friendship to grow :3
> *Kaiaa* - Ok how can you fit so much kindness in one person?? You have helped me through my toughest times and I can't thank you enough for it.
> *Lauren* - Wife!!! You're so nice and snapchatting with you has been a blast haha. You're always hilarious in the IRC and not to mention super pretty too!!
> *Prof Gallows* - Smash hype????? But in all honesty you are one of the best mods on here. I hope that we can talk more because I think we could be awesome friends!!
> *Alice* - I know we haven't talked very much but honestly you seem like one of the most amazing people around here. You're funny and kind and just an overall amazing person. I hope we get to talk more in the future!!
> *Tina* - I really love having conversations with you and I honestly hope you divorce Jubs soon because you deserve better.
> *Bendalf* - Dude why haven't we talked recently?? The Ben Tree needs to happen soon!! Jokes aside you're an awesome guy and I'm lucky to have gotten to know you better!!
> *epona/Annie* - I love you so much. Like actually I would do almost anything for you. You're an amazing person and I wish you all the best in life.
> *elise-* - I secretly like you ok.
> *gamora/Cap* - You can always make me laugh irc convos are the best.
> *Thunder* - Senpai notice me plzzzzz
> *justice/tsundere* - You know I will always love you no matter what. You are an amazing person with a unique personality that deserves so much.
> *Mari* - How are you so nice?? please be one of my bffs like you're too perfect.
> *Yui-Z* - You're so so so nice and you seem so cool and I really want to be better friends with you!!!
> *Brad* - You're too cool and I'm JEALOUS
> 
> IF I FORGOT YOU I WILL ADD YOU I SWEAR I LOVE TOO MANY OF YOU EVEN IF IT'S NOT MUTUAL!!!



ben u r so adorable



alise said:


> well um heres a new list!! i guess
> 
> 
> Spoiler: frendos
> 
> 
> 
> brandon / thunder ~ my jokes r better than urs
> ally ~ stop killing the pokemon i name
> gallows ~ r u bff
> mari ~ sweet potato
> tsundere ~  my waifu even tho they hate me..i..cri..
> harry ~ who's this loser {<333}
> tom ~ go to bed
> tina ~ even tho i love ur husband i love u more than him
> jubs ~ even tho i love ur wife i love u more than her
> cap ~ super annoying noob
> minties ~ she drowns me in money $$$$$
> mari ~ sweet potato
> annie / epona ~ ben's gf
> ben ~ annie's bf
> benny boo number 2 ~ i secretly like u
> jav ~ i hate him
> brad ~ i hate him
> horus ~ borny
> pally ~ actual princess mod pally
> cory ~ probably plays cod and checks out sweet babes {that belong to me}
> nick ~ penguin -~-
> blueleaf ~ "lel"
> bellgreen ~ my waifu even tho..he ignores me...cri.........s...e.
> lauren ~ niggles offends me
> lynn ~ the lmaonade 2 my roflcopters
> beary ~ my old frend i miss u bae
> jawile ~ i hate him
> blu rose / nathan ~ i love u!!
> alice ~ sweetiepie
> ``rip```
> shiny ~ miss u
> kayla ~ u liked my jokes :}



[01:13:04] <Mari> ING ELISE I LOVE U
[01:13:13] <Mari> <#<3<3<# u wrote me twice in ur favorite tbt members list <3<3#<
[01:14:07] <elise-> i
[01:14:19] <elise-> ar.e u ok
[01:14:27] <elise-> zOh i did
[01:14:29] <elise-> OOPS
[01:15:16] <Mari> "OOPS"? NO U MEAN "YES THAT WAS ON PURPOSE"
[01:15:24] <Mari> "BECAUSE I LOVE U MORE TAHN EVERYONE ELSE" 



gamora said:


> and mari ooops :<



cap u r adorable 



MrKisstoefur said:


> Wow. WOW. **** you guys too.
> 
> _Just kidding_
> 
> *Cool Kids Club: Part Deux(You can't sit with us)*
> 
> Jav/Javocado - Bae you so fine, I wanna give you 16 Germans... in my bed
> Harry/VillageDweller - You big harry(cwutididthur) mofo. Snap me more pics of you eating Snickers candy bars, yo.
> Bendalf/Gandalf - Swiggity swooty, August Gloop is coming for that booty.
> Shony/Shiny/ShinySandwich - RIP(Rest in pernus)
> Horus - dad pls
> Zeiro/Reizo - Son, I am disappoint.
> Phil/CookingMama/CookingOkasan - S A D B O I S 4 L Y F :')
> Thunder/RaisinBran - Your puns are bad and you should feel bad. jk
> Alice - Thanks for the 1 bell <3
> Cory - I'm only still married to you because we have a child together.
> Minties - Kissties 5 evr :}
> 
> 
> #breaded </3



why was i demoted!!!!???

I'm going to post mine soon. I think.


----------



## Jollian

My tiny list of faves:


Spoiler: click



Mephisto Pheles - we got to talk and you're really cool!! i hope we can talk some more sometime i have like no friends on here
Cadberry - you run that giant art request thread. props to you for keeping up with all that, like wow. and never 4get Bed Battle 2k14
Chaotix - Bed Battle 2k14. also hopefully we'll get to skype sometime cuz you're chill
Shirohibiki - I love watching you stream and also you encourage me to art which I appreciate a whole lot p_p
WonderK - okay so we've never talked really, but I've requested from you and I kinda stalk your thread but I just never post bc I'm a nervous dork. Any, your GFX are fab, keep on truckin'


yeah that's it. I don't really have friends here, but you guys are all relatively nice usually and yea


----------



## Javocado

MrKisstoefur said:


> Wow. WOW. **** you guys too.
> 
> _Just kidding_
> 
> *Cool Kids Club: Part Deux(You can't sit with us)*
> 
> Jav/Javocado - Bae you so fine, I wanna give you 16 Germans... in my bed
> Harry/VillageDweller - You big harry(cwutididthur) mofo. Snap me more pics of you eating Snickers candy bars, yo.
> Bendalf/Gandalf - Swiggity swooty, August Gloop is coming for that booty.
> Shony/Shiny/ShinySandwich - RIP(Rest in pernus)
> Horus - dad pls
> Zeiro/Reizo - Son, I am disappoint.
> Phil/CookingMama/CookingOkasan - S A D B O I S 4 L Y F :')
> Thunder/RaisinBran - Your puns are bad and you should feel bad. jk
> Alice - Thanks for the 1 bell <3
> Cory - I'm only still married to you because we have a child together.
> Minties - Kissties 5 evr :}
> 
> 
> #breaded </3



I would F you 5 times I mean F-5 you duh


----------



## Shirohibiki

Jollian said:


> My tiny list of faves:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: click
> 
> 
> 
> Mephisto Pheles - we got to talk and you're really cool!! i hope we can talk some more sometime i have like no friends on here
> Cadberry - you run that giant art request thread. props to you for keeping up with all that, like wow. and never 4get Bed Battle 2k14
> Chaotix - Bed Battle 2k14. also hopefully we'll get to skype sometime cuz you're chill
> Shirohibiki - I love watching you stream and also you encourage me to art which I appreciate a whole lot p_p
> WonderK - okay so we've never talked really, but I've requested from you and I kinda stalk your thread but I just never post bc I'm a nervous dork. Any, your GFX are fab, keep on truckin'
> 
> 
> yeah that's it. I don't really have friends here, but you guys are all relatively nice usually and yea



smooches u a lot <3 i see you all the time and i just wanna tell you how much i love u and appreciate you coming every time~~~


----------



## Ashtot

These are people that I really enjoy talking to and hanging out with.

Kuma - Gl.
Okasan - You're just a really cool dude and it's nice playing LoL with you.
Chris - Posi vibes.
Aiden - Dingus.
Tina - You're awesome.
Trent - Best hawaiian.
Han - You are legit. Thanks for coming back, and gracing us with your presence once again.
Zara - Thanks for playing League with me and hanging out with me, it's always fun. Also I'm naming my daughter after you so you should be honoured.
Alice - Thanks for talking to me and being forgiving. You mean more than you know.
Andrew - I think a lot that you do goes unnoticed and I think you're pretty awesome.
Lauren - The best unicorn.
Mari - Filipino op.
Kayla - My valentine.
Zoey - You're just really cool and you're nice to talk with.
Annie - My little sister (lel). You're really awesome I hope you're doing okay!
Truffle come back.
Javacado - 2dank5me.
Jer - Booty.
Jubs - Fellow Canadian.
Forek - I don't understand most of what you say but whatever.


----------



## starlark

To celebrate my 2 week anniversary...

*EVERYONE* except cr33p jks


----------



## Naiad




----------



## rariorana

I know like nobody here, so I'll say I'm my favourite member.


----------



## Cariad

Cariad said:


> Spoiler:  DONT LOOK IN HERE!
> 
> 
> 
> *Iris/Gamora/Cap/Baa* Baa, I love u. I always speak to you and u make me laugh constantly! xx
> *Elise/Alise* I know u don't rly care about me but ily
> *Tina* She always seems to guide me in the right way (idk what I'm saying maybe I'm drunk)
> *Mari* My mummy. Really cute and has a cool 12.5 yr old baby (o wait Thts me)
> *Flake* My bae we always chat when we can :} <333 REMEMBER UR SKYPE PASSWORD U
> *Gandalf/Bendalf* You help me with my maths homework sometimes so I like you.
> *Yui Z* Really nice and cute and I want to be as kind as her but I'm just too mean :{
> *Harry/VillageDweller* Rly nice and said rip to me in irc mafia so I guess that's good (?)
> *Jake/Bidoof* A rly cool person to chat to even if the chat is just in ?'s
> *Tom* ur my senpai idk I think ur cool we seem to be polite near each other
> *Nick/Superpenguin* A rly cool guy I like u my maf buddie.
> *Natty* Amazing friend we always will chat in Vms we have same sense of humour (apparently dry but idk) ur cool
> *Marie,* My sissy, best friend and top cowboy (ur from the west, get it?)
> *ShinySandwich/Shiny* ily and miss u rip in pie
> *Tsundere* idk ur cool
> *Brad* Liar
> *Jav* idk ur cool (?)
> *Cory* lol
> 
> 
> 
> Idk I've probs missed someone Soz ily all tbh these are just special mentions



added someone ;}


----------



## epona

Ashtot said:


> These are people that I really enjoy talking to and hanging out with.
> 
> Kuma - I like talking to you and I wish I was there.
> Phil - You're just a really cool dude and it's nice playing LoL with you.
> Chris - I miss you being here.
> Aiden - Dingus.
> Tina - You're strong and you're awesome.
> Trent - We really haven't talked that much but I think you're cool we should play some TF2 or PTCGO sometime.
> Han - You are legit. Thanks for coming back, and gracing us with your presence once again.
> Zara - Thanks for playing League with me and hanging out with me, it's always fun. Also I'm naming my daughter after you so you should be honoured.
> Alice - Thanks for talking to me and being forgiving. You mean more than you know.
> Andrew - I think a lot that you do goes unnoticed and I think you're pretty awesome.
> Lauren - The best unicorn.
> Mari - Filipino op.
> Kayla - My valentine.
> Jamie - The times we've actually chatted have been nice.
> Pally - Will probably meet you IRL next year.
> Zoey - You're just really cool and you're nice to talk with.
> Elise - My Hazubendo.
> Annie - My little sister (lel). You're really awesome I hope you're doing okay!
> Mahou - 2swag.
> Harry - For not hating me. <3
> Nick - For making Mafia... Interesting.



listen punk im older than u

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok thank you to everyone who put me on theirs i love you all too and these are really sweet, i wanna make an updated list soon but i dont have time right now but thanks everyone!!!


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

I've been on here for over a year, yet I don't know many people, nor do they know me; I was inactive in the beginning.  Plus, my closet friends on this forum don't visit this thread (that I know of).

I love everyone here, though!  I would make a list but I don't want to exclude anyone.


----------



## MC4pros

I don't have a favorite TBT member list because everyone here is terrific. 

*SPREAD THE LOVE. <3*


----------



## MrPicklez

Marii said:


> why was i demoted!!!!???



Oops. I forgot about you completely.



MrKisstoefur said:


> *Cool Kids Club: Part Deux(You can't sit with us)*
> 
> Jav/Javocado - Bae you so fine, I wanna give you 16 Germans... in my bed
> Harry/VillageDweller - You big harry(cwutididthur) mofo. Snap me more pics of you eating Snickers candy bars, yo.
> Bendalf/Gandalf - Swiggity swooty, August Gloop is coming for that booty.
> Shony/Shiny/ShinySandwich - RIP(Rest in pernus)
> Horus - dad pls
> Zeiro/Reizo - Son, I am disappoint.
> Phil/CookingMama/CookingOkasan - S A D B O I S 4 L Y F :')
> Thunder/RaisinBran - Your puns are bad and you should feel bad. jk
> Alice - Thanks for the 1 bell <3
> Mari - My favoritest potato.
> Minties - Kissties 5 evr :}



There. I replaced Cory with you


----------



## Jollian

Shirohibiki said:


> smooches u a lot <3 i see you all the time and i just wanna tell you how much i love u and appreciate you coming every time~~~


you're too sweet ;o; ilyyy!


----------



## CR33P

> cr33p is my favorite





> i love cr33p





> cr33p is love cr33p is life





> creepysheepy is so awesome





> i want cr33p to love me



thank u!


----------



## Mahoushoujo

Dad said:


> Okay fine I'll make a short list:
> 
> *Aerious* - first friend here, always a joy to talk to.
> *tsundere* - a really smart young person, also always enjoyable to talk to
> *Capella/Pom/gamora* - favorite pokemon showdown training dummy
> *Reizo/Zeiro* - You're a cool guy from the conversations we've had
> *Lauren* - I'm older than you!
> *Mahou* - you're on the list because...april fools we're not friends! jkjk
> *Superpenguin* - One of the few people who make tbt mafia fun to play
> 
> If you're not on this list ilu anyways and am sorry.



im so surprised im on ur list and so happy omg


----------



## FireNinja1

Well, here we go. 8000th post. It's been a long road.

FoxWolf64 - Be careful of electrical outlets on walls of cafeterias. 
The original DV crew + Jawile/Anyone who actively RPed in tA 1/2: The former, my god, I gotta thank you guys for four months of a great time. The middle, you weren't in DV1, you only made references to the S.S. Feindra (i.e. The one in the military)
Flop - Extremely generous guy. Can't thank him enough for the good laughs too.
Tina - Best. Mod. Ever. (Sowwy to the other mods, don't ban me please)
Farobi/ITYW - Pretty nice people, don't know you guys all too well but it's all good in the end hahaha
Anyone who I've played MK Monday with (Natty, F L a K e, alise/Makkine, etc.) - Good times, good times

If I missed out on someone, I'll figure it out myself.  I don't consider myself a regular IRC goer, hence why I have excluded a few names.


----------



## Beary

FireNinja1 said:


> Well, here we go. 8000th post. It's been a long road.
> 
> FoxWolf64 - Be careful of electrical outlets on walls of cafeterias.
> The original DV crew + Jawile/Anyone who actively RPed in tA 1/2: The former, my god, I gotta thank you guys for four months of a great time. The middle, you weren't in DV1, you only made references to the S.S. Feindra (i.e. The one in the military)
> Flop - Extremely generous guy. Can't thank him enough for the good laughs too.
> Tina - Best. Mod. Ever. (Sowwy to the other mods, don't ban me please)
> Farobi/ITYW - Pretty nice people, don't know you guys all too well but it's all good in the end hahaha
> Anyone who I've played MK Monday with (Natty, F L a K e, alise/Makkine, etc.) - Good times, good times
> 
> If I missed out on someone, I'll figure it out myself.



YEAAAHH DV AND tA


----------



## Peisinoe

SakuraPrimrose- always helping me out, with everyything!!
Mr. FOX- my bae. love you honey bun <333
Jlee942384983904- Random numbers, first person to let me sell turnips, jumpstarted my career
Libra- sweetest lady ever!!! such an awesome person
Zoraluv- She's super sweet, always helping out, and all around fun person. Hope mom's bday was off the chain


----------



## Cam1

New list!


Spoiler



*Voltz09*- My venting buddy! I try to help him with certain things and he does the same for me. we share a lot of interests and (I think) we get along really well on here  He is like a virtual brother!
*RJtheACPlayer*- So we share a shop and a bunch of interests. We get along pretty well, and never cease to have a good conversation
*Gregriii*- So you are pretty cool! You also share most of my interests and are a genuine guy.
*WonderK*- You make some really amazing GFX my friend! (The next applies to *Beary, lynn105, Shirohibiki, Stepheroo,* and* Sparkanine* as well, as they are all on my list for this reason) And we have some hlarious conversations in your gallery XD
*rimu* and *dolcet*- We have had some really cool conversations and DANGANRONPA MAYUN
*xaraura*- You helped me out a lot when I was a newbie to this forum with ACNL stuff  You have always been extremely nice to me and are constantly making me smile with your kindness
*Axeler137*- Your Overworlds/GFX/Userbars are truly amazing! You have always been so patient with me with requests  Thanks for being so awesome, kind, and patient!
*Kairi-Kitten*- Our friendship blossomed when I requested GFX from your shop lol. We started talking and really kinda clicked when it came to our personalities. You have helped me out quite a few times with certain things! Thanks so much!
*Miharu*- You have been so kind to me. You helped me out with my GFX(probably a lil rusty because I havent worked on em in a while XD) a lot and have basically been my mentor with that  It made me feel all warm inside that someone was so willing to help me! Thanks for everything!
*Kazunari*- We have some really great conversations and share a ton of interests! I really enjoy VMing with you just about life and its fun and crap XD
*Droogie*- Same deal as Kazunari. I know I have had a fair share of laughs from our conversations XD Hope college is going well!
*Zane*- your artwork is amazing and i love it!


----------



## Aradai

PokeCam420 said:


> New list!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *Voltz09*- My venting buddy! I try to help him with certain things and he does the same for me. we share a lot of interests and (I think) we get along really well on here  He is like a virtual brother!
> *RJtheACPlayer*- So we share a shop and a bunch of interests. We get along pretty well, and never cease to have a good conversation
> *Gregriii*- So you are pretty cool! You also share most of my interests and are a genuine guy.
> *WonderK*- You make some really amazing GFX my friend! (The next applies to *Beary, lynn105, Shirohibiki, Stepheroo,* and* Sparkanine* as well, as they are all on my list for this reason) And we have some hlarious conversations in your gallery XD
> *rimu* and *dolcet*- We have had some really cool conversations and DANGANRONPA MAYUN
> *xaraura*- You helped me out a lot when I was a newbie to this forum with ACNL stuff  You have always been extremely nice to me and are constantly making me smile with your kindness
> *Axeler137*- Your Overworlds/GFX/Userbars are truly amazing! You have always been so patient with me with requests  Thanks for being so awesome, kind, and patient!
> *Kairi-Kitten*- Our friendship blossomed when I requested GFX from your shop lol. We started talking and really kinda clicked when it came to our personalities. You have helped me out quite a few times with certain things! Thanks so much!
> *Miharu*- You have been so kind to me. You helped me out with my GFX(probably a lil rusty because I havent worked on em in a while XD) a lot and have basically been my mentor with that  It made me feel all warm inside that someone was so willing to help me! Thanks for everything!
> *Kazunari*- We have some really great conversations and share a ton of interests! I really enjoy VMing with you just about life and its fun and crap XD
> *Droogie*- Same deal as Kazunari. I know I have had a fair share of laughs from our conversations XD Hope college is going well!
> *Zane*- your artwork is amazing and i love it!


<<33
Just want to add three special peeps to my list:


Spoiler: i would edit but im on mobile



Axeler137: Such a cool guy to talk to! Really awesome GFX too :3
Kazunari: You're epic and I love talking to you <3
Mahou: Mahoohoo ur my first, my last and my everything.


----------



## Beary

PokeCam420 said:


> New list!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *Voltz09*- My venting buddy! I try to help him with certain things and he does the same for me. we share a lot of interests and (I think) we get along really well on here  He is like a virtual brother!
> *RJtheACPlayer*- So we share a shop and a bunch of interests. We get along pretty well, and never cease to have a good conversation
> *Gregriii*- So you are pretty cool! You also share most of my interests and are a genuine guy.
> *WonderK*- You make some really amazing GFX my friend! (The next applies to *Beary, lynn105, Shirohibiki, Stepheroo,* and* Sparkanine* as well, as they are all on my list for this reason) And we have some hlarious conversations in your gallery XD
> *rimu* and *dolcet*- We have had some really cool conversations and DANGANRONPA MAYUN
> *xaraura*- You helped me out a lot when I was a newbie to this forum with ACNL stuff  You have always been extremely nice to me and are constantly making me smile with your kindness
> *Axeler137*- Your Overworlds/GFX/Userbars are truly amazing! You have always been so patient with me with requests  Thanks for being so awesome, kind, and patient!
> *Kairi-Kitten*- Our friendship blossomed when I requested GFX from your shop lol. We started talking and really kinda clicked when it came to our personalities. You have helped me out quite a few times with certain things! Thanks so much!
> *Miharu*- You have been so kind to me. You helped me out with my GFX(probably a lil rusty because I havent worked on em in a while XD) a lot and have basically been my mentor with that  It made me feel all warm inside that someone was so willing to help me! Thanks for everything!
> *Kazunari*- We have some really great conversations and share a ton of interests! I really enjoy VMing with you just about life and its fun and crap XD
> *Droogie*- Same deal as Kazunari. I know I have had a fair share of laughs from our conversations XD Hope college is going well!
> *Zane*- your artwork is amazing and i love it!




u is cool ;3


----------



## a potato

In no certain order...
Laplanting
DJjeff20
Tearexia
Safetylance
Mary
Stacie


----------



## Horus

Trundle said:


> Tina, Bendalf, Monroe, VillageDweller, Karla, Ashtot, Tom, River, Cory, The Triple Js, Thunder, and Kuma!





Ashtot said:


> These are people that I really enjoy talking to and hanging out with.
> 
> Kuma - I like talking to you and I wish I was there.
> Phil - You're just a really cool dude and it's nice playing LoL with you.
> Chris - I miss you being here.
> Aiden - Dingus.
> Tina - You're strong and you're awesome.
> Trent - We really haven't talked that much but I think you're cool we should play some TF2 or PTCGO sometime.
> Han - You are legit. Thanks for coming back, and gracing us with your presence once again.
> Zara - Thanks for playing League with me and hanging out with me, it's always fun. Also I'm naming my daughter after you so you should be honoured.
> Alice - Thanks for talking to me and being forgiving. You mean more than you know.
> Andrew - I think a lot that you do goes unnoticed and I think you're pretty awesome.
> Lauren - The best unicorn.
> Mari - Filipino op.
> Kayla - My valentine.
> Jamie - The times we've actually chatted have been nice.
> Pally - Will probably meet you IRL next year.
> Zoey - You're just really cool and you're nice to talk with.
> Elise - My Hazubendo.
> Annie - My little sister (lel). You're really awesome I hope you're doing okay!
> Mahou - 2swag.
> Harry - For not hating me. <3
> Nick - For making Mafia... Interesting.
> Truffle come back.


----------



## Beary

Horus said:


>



*puts Horus on list*


----------



## Caius

Please remember post quality is a thing.


----------



## Pathetic

wowie zowie i keep forgetting people!!! please tell me if i forgot u


Spoiler: ive never loved another



*justice* ~ they h8 me but i love them <3
*mari* ~ cute potato
*harry* ~ bae
*natty* ~ what a btch
*horus* ~ <Horus> how did i get on elises list
*cory* ~ i'm pretty sure he's luigi....
*tina* ~ i stopped picking on your husband becaues i love you! =)
*jubs* ~ i'll keep dreaming ^_^
*alice* ~ cutiepie
*minties* ~ shes rich
*flakob* ~ annoying
*crystal* ~ no
*mahou* ~ no
*cap* ~ annoying 5 year old
*ally* ~ every pokemon i name dies?? what
*brandon//thunder* ~ um
*tom* ~ go to bed "c:"
*blueleaf* ~ "lel"
*bellgreen* ~ 
*lauren* ~ wow shes reallycute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*lynn* ~  my valentini :')
*beary* ~ !!!! my first bff
*jawile*  ~ i h8 u
*blu rose//nathan* ~ <33333333333
*ben* ~ annie's bf
*annie ~ ben's gf*
*benny boo number 2* ~ i secretly like you
*jav* ~ i hate him
*brad* ~ i hate him
*pally* ~ actual princess mod pally
*nick* ~ "-~-"
*oath* ~ wow i cant believe hes gay!!!!!!
~ ~ ~ ~
*shiny* ~ i miss u
*kayla* ~ u liked my jokes come back </3


----------



## The Hidden Owl

I just wonder if anyone has put me... lol.


----------



## MrPicklez

Horus said:


>



Who are you again??


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Does anybody like me :'(


----------



## Caius

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Does anybody like me :'(



I dunno. How many bonuses do you have to your charisma skill?


----------



## Chrome Dokuro

Ahri, Sparro, ApolloJusticeAC, RainbowCherry. 
and shiro seems like such a sweetheart too. I wish I had the guts to talk to her. xD


----------



## Cariad

alise said:


> wowie zowie i keep forgetting people!!! please tell me if i forgot u
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ive never loved another
> 
> 
> 
> *justice* ~ they h8 me but i love them <3
> *mari* ~ cute potato
> *harry* ~ bae
> *natty* ~ what a btch
> *horus* ~ <Horus> how did i get on elises list
> *cory* ~ i'm pretty sure he's luigi....
> *tina* ~ i stopped picking on your husband becaues i love you! =)
> *jubs* ~ i'll keep dreaming ^_^
> *alice* ~ cutiepie
> *minties* ~ shes rich
> *flakob* ~ annoying
> *crystal* ~ no
> *mahou* ~ no
> *cap* ~ annoying 5 year old
> *ally* ~ every pokemon i name dies?? what
> *brandon//thunder* ~ um
> *tom* ~ go to bed "c:"
> *blueleaf* ~ "lel"
> *bellgreen* ~
> *lauren* ~ wow shes reallycute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *lynn* ~  my valentini :')
> *beary* ~ !!!! my first bff
> *jawile*  ~ i h8 u
> *blu rose//nathan* ~ <33333333333
> *ben* ~ annie's bf
> *annie ~ ben's gf*
> *benny boo number 2* ~ i secretly like you
> *jav* ~ i hate him
> *brad* ~ i hate him
> *pally* ~ actual princess mod pally
> *nick* ~ "-~-"
> *oath* ~ wow i cant believe hes gay!!!!!!
> ~ ~ ~ ~
> *shiny* ~ i miss u
> *kayla* ~ u liked my jokes come back </3



u forgot me. wow


----------



## Chaotix

Jollian said:


> My tiny list of faves:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: click
> 
> 
> 
> Mephisto Pheles - we got to talk and you're really cool!! i hope we can talk some more sometime i have like no friends on here
> Cadberry - you run that giant art request thread. props to you for keeping up with all that, like wow. and never 4get Bed Battle 2k14
> Chaotix - Bed Battle 2k14. also hopefully we'll get to skype sometime cuz you're chill
> Shirohibiki - I love watching you stream and also you encourage me to art which I appreciate a whole lot p_p
> WonderK - okay so we've never talked really, but I've requested from you and I kinda stalk your thread but I just never post bc I'm a nervous dork. Any, your GFX are fab, keep on truckin'
> 
> 
> yeah that's it. I don't really have friends here, but you guys are all relatively nice usually and yea



You're are very chill and nice Jollian. 

I should make a list of faves on this thread soon.


----------



## hzl

I haven't really made any friends properly here but those who I have spoke to are really friendly so yeah thanks to anyone I've crossed paths with, you're awesome


----------



## Delphine

The Hidden Owl said:


> I just wonder if anyone has put me... lol.



I don't have a list but you're one of the members I really like. And I'm not saying it to make you feel better 
No one ever mentions me on this thread either *cries and then remembers she doesn't care*, it's kind of always the same people posting about the same people...


----------



## The Hidden Owl

Delphine said:


> I don't have a list but you're one of the members I really like. And I'm not saying it to make you feel better
> No one ever mentions me on this thread either *cries and then remembers she doesn't care*, it's kind of always the same people posting about the same people...



Aww tysm! 

Just because i'll put I list:

sally. 
sparklestar
Delphine
Javocado
Maruchan


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf

The Hidden Owl said:


> I just wonder if anyone has put me... lol.



Same, haha!  I don't interact with many members often, though, and so many people post here that it would take quite a while to see if I made it onto anyone's list.


----------



## Javocado

The Hidden Owl said:


> Aww tysm!
> 
> Just because i'll put I list:
> 
> sally.
> sparklestar
> Delphine
> Javocado
> Maruchan



whhhhahhaaa? haha thx m8!


----------



## Princess

merinda! said:


> BASICALLY ANYONE WHO KNOWS WHAT SOCKSONFIRE IS/WAS


awwwww bby


----------



## Zinoviy

Did someone tag me in this- sorry, I'm confused!! Haha


----------



## Cory

r u a young puff daddy?


----------



## Zinoviy

..yes.


----------



## ObeseMudkipz

Basically anyone on my friends list 

Yay not on anyones else list!!!


----------



## sej

Hmm..

PockiPops
Ami-chan
Witch
Javacado
pengutango
buuunii
Gingersnap35(r.i.p )
Yookey
KitsuneNikki
Yui Z

Sorry if I have left anyone out!


----------



## MisterEnigma

My favorite member is the great 



Spoiler



Mister Enigma


 , boy is he ever a swell and handsome fella. If only I was brave enough to get my Senpai to notice me!


----------



## Javocado

Sej said:


> Hmm..
> 
> PockiPops
> Ami-chan
> Witch
> Javacado
> pengutango
> buuunii
> Gingersnap35(r.i.p )
> Yookey
> KitsuneNikki
> Yui Z
> 
> Sorry if I have left anyone out!



Well thanks fam.


----------



## M O L K O

Me & Me. and gnoxia..idk how to spell it but the bush queen, aka mia.


----------



## Hamusuta

has anyone said me yet or


----------



## Sanaki

Chrome Dokuro
Leela
Javocado
Capella
Yui Z

and others idk


----------



## Javocado

Ahri said:


> Chrome Dokuro
> Leela
> Javocado
> Capella
> Yui Z
> 
> and others idk



Thanks much didn't expect to make it on here haha.
You're rad!!


----------



## lazuli

im too strange to be liked hHA AH Aa
Mango is like the only person i met here that likes homestuck SO yeah.


----------



## Hamusuta

Ahri said:


> Chrome Dokuro
> Leela
> Javocado
> Capella
> Yui Z
> 
> and others idk



you legit looked like ariana grande for like 5 seconds


----------



## spCrossing

I'm surprised I'm not on anybody's favorites yet....


----------



## Hamusuta

sp19047 said:


> I'm surprised I'm not on anybody's favorites yet....



dw bae im also hated.

join team always going to be alone. o/


----------



## Envelin

Hold up, hold up. I got this. BEHOLD. The list of ALL the people I love. I may have only talked to you guys once or twice. But you have all filled me with happiness. Thanks to ALL of those who did. Here you are, friends.

*baileyanne94*This girl gave me Kiki and was SO, SO cool to hold her for me for an extra few days while I made room. It was super sweet and I am so grateful.

*3Dewdrops*A really generous member. Gives away some really cool villagers. Super reliant for cycling too. 

*Lavandula*I have relied on Lavandula for at LEAST half of my villagers. Great with cycling. SUPER kind.

*The Hidden Owl*I've chatted and traded with her a couple of times. She's so cool and funny. XD

*Maruchan*Incredibly friendly and polite. 

*Leela*Sweet and awesome to chat with. 

*Pwincess*Holds one really cool hybrid store.  Highly recommend trading with her.


----------



## lazuli

Hamusuta said:


> dw bae im also hated.
> 
> join team always going to be alone. o/



let me join u guys pls


----------



## nard

my favorite user is lafiel



<3 u bae #lafuzzling


----------



## Yui Z

Ahri said:


> Chrome Dokuro
> Leela
> Javocado
> Capella
> Yui Z
> 
> and others idk


You're gonna make me cry!! Aww shawks.


----------



## Hyperpesta

I have loads so this Will take a while



Spoiler: Click if you dare



ComputerTrash
Yui-Z
VanishingKira
Gnoxaim
Pengutango 
Tina
CuppyCakez
VanillaBeth
PandaNikita
Reenhard
Justin
Gosalyne
Starlark
Zane
AnnaCerise
KiloPatches
Hamusta
Graceila
LOADS MORE!


----------



## Radda

froogie aervels thatawkwardkid vickytoria rainyinvancouver xcrain swiftstream ellabella12345 Deadjo are all I can think of ouo.
Don't forget everyone online! Alicia,  Allison,  Annachie,  Apple2012,  AppleBitterCrumble,  Ashtot,  astraea,  asuka,  Ayrri,  badcrumbs,  beccanoel,  Beleated_Media,  BitterCoffee, Blu Rose,  BrittxZell,  Butterscotch123,  buuunii,  CaliNewLeaf,  Call me Daniel,  Candy83,  Chad307,  Chibi.Hoshi,  ChocolateChips,  CloudMoonZ,  computertrash, Cory,  creamuu,  crestedbooka,  Dad,  Darkbrussel,  Debra,  Eldin,  encrown,  EndlessElements,  Envelin,  en_1gma,  estypest,  euroR,  FancyThat,  fatmasterson, FoxWolf64,  Fuzzling,  GeorgeLumiose,  Gracelia,  Greninja,  GuerreraD,  hdtraves,  HelloPanda,  HeyPatience,  Himari,  Hoppy~Shnell,  Hyperpesta,  Incu-chan, Isabelle for president!,  ITookYourWaffles,  Jade Quinzell,  Jake.,  jambouree,  Kaeluh,  Kaiaa,  katiegurl1223,  Klauser_Bateson,  Lavandula,  lizardon,  loali, LouLou422,  LoveMcQueen,  Luerna,  LunaMoon Crossing,  LyraVale,  magsley,  Marcus4723,  Mario3DWorld777,  MayorLou,  mdchan,  Melyora,  Michael#1,  Mikorin, Miqol,  Nerodevilbringer,  NewLeaf01,  NewLeaf13,  NewLeafTori,  notbx,  ObeseMudkipz,  PaperLuigi3,  Penguin222,  Peoki,  Pokemanz,  Psicat,  Psymntoitty,  Puchai, pumpkinpudding,  PurpleUnicornAT,  pwincess,  Radagast,  Ras,  Remnantique,  RhinoK,  Rin_,  River,  RoyalVixen,  Ryzon,  sakurakiki,  Saylor,  Sholee, SnapesOnAPlane,  sp19047,  Spongebob,  Spontida,  Stalfos,  Star Fire,  Stina,  Sugapuff,  Sunparksenator,  Superpenguin,  SuzannaBanana,  Talon,  TaskBarR, TehyaFaye,  Tiger Balloon,  TijmenDimple,  tinytaylor,  Tira,  Titi,  tokkio,  Trundle,  UnspecifiedNPC,  Wobblegong,  Wubibi,  xcrain,  Yui Z,  Yuyunyaw


----------



## Beleated_Media

I dunno I'd much rather *not* choose favorites


----------



## lazuli

Hyperpesta said:


> I have loads so this Will take a while
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click if you dare
> 
> 
> 
> ComputerTrash
> Yui-Z
> VanishingKira
> Gnoxaim
> Pengutango
> Tina
> CuppyCakez
> VanillaBeth
> PandaNikita
> Reenhard
> Justin
> Gosalyne
> Starlark
> Zane
> AnnaCerise
> KiloPatches
> Hamusta
> Graceila
> LOADS MORE!



ooooooooooooo:
josh youre the BEST YOURE SO GREAT


----------



## a potato

obvs me


----------



## M O L K O

Should I search 100+ pages for a mention or nah


----------



## gnoixaim

Zoraluv said:


> Me & Me. and gnoxia..idk how to spell it but the bush queen, aka mia.



Awe, you're my fav. too bby <3


----------



## Naiad

Fuzzling said:


> my favorite user is lafiel
> 
> 
> 
> <3 u bae #lafuzzling



<3 u too bb <<3

Fav. User: gotta be da bae nate


----------



## nard

Lafiel said:


> <3 u too bb <<3
> 
> Fav. User: gotta be da bae nate



<3 im bae


----------



## device

--


----------



## Shirohibiki

i love everyone <3 and i want to thank everyone who has mentioned me qvq ilu all <333


----------



## InfinityFlames

RainbowCherry
Hardyharharhar
Sharkystriker22
Chrome Dokuro
Ahri
Call me Daniel
Goey0614
I LOVE YOU ALL <3
(sorry if I left anyone out :3)


----------



## Capella

Fuzzling said:


> my favorite user is lafiel
> 
> 
> 
> <3 u bae #lafuzzling


----------



## Mango

computertrash said:


> im too strange to be liked hHA AH Aa
> Mango is like the only person i met here that likes homestuck SO yeah.



THANK 

computertrash
moon dreamer
blueecookie
grenninja
gamercat
a few more tbh


----------



## radical6

my fave member is BESTIE!!!! (capella) and puppy lol the rest of u SUCK !


----------



## FireNinja1

Mango said:


> gamercat



Can I just—highlight of my day.

I dunno rn lol. I guess Connor (FoxWolf)? haha


----------



## Aradai

oh god gotta update this again :w: always meetin new people



Spoiler: ?<?



Zane- bruh.
lynn105- breADA :')
Blu Rose- omg broski ur cool as heckie B)
Shirohibiki- ur really cute....like dont stop being cute...pls
Mahou- grade A wife tbh, ily <3
irc gang- eh. lool jk i like talking to you all
Acidic- ur never on lately but ily sista
Kira- ur p cool to chat with b)
WonderK- ur also never really on but your still there in my mind 



i think thats it.


----------



## Nerd House

Zoraluv said:


> Should I search 100+ pages for a mention or nah



Search Thread -> Type in name -> Click Search.

Less than 3 seconds.

EDIT: You were mentioned in 9 posts.


----------



## spCrossing

Hamusuta said:


> dw bae im also hated.
> 
> join team always going to be alone. o/



We're so lonely... ; v ;


----------



## Beleated_Media

Beleated_Media said:


> I dunno I'd much rather *not* choose favorites



*LIED*


Spoiler: Some people



-RainbowCherry
-sp19047
-Hardyharhar
-THE REST ARE A SECRET!


----------



## spCrossing

Beleated_Media said:


> *LIED*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some people
> 
> 
> 
> -RainbowCherry
> -sp19047
> -Hardyharhar
> -THE REST ARE A SECRET!



Yay


----------



## DarkOnyx

Spoiler



InfinityFlames
RainbowCherry
Hardyharhar
Ahri
Hamusuta
Tina
Creeper$
Flop aka Fierce




^-^


----------



## Radda

Beleated_Media said:


> *LIED*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Some people
> 
> 
> 
> -RainbowCherry
> -sp19047
> -Hardyharhar
> -THE REST ARE A SECRET!



I expected Rainbowcherry as one of your favorites,you two act alike,in a good way 8).


----------



## Capella

justice said:


> my fave member is BESTIE!!!! (capella) and puppy lol the rest of u SUCK !


omg TY BESTIE!!!!!


Sparkanine said:


> oh god gotta update this again :w: always meetin new people
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ?<?
> 
> 
> 
> Zane- bruh.
> lynn105- breADA :')
> Blu Rose- omg broski ur cool as heckie B)
> Shirohibiki- ur really cute....like dont stop being cute...pls
> Mahou- grade A wife tbh, ily <3
> irc gang- eh. lool jk i like talking to you all
> Acidic- ur never on lately but ily sista
> Kira- ur p cool to chat with b)
> WonderK- ur also never really on but your still there in my mind
> 
> 
> 
> i think thats it.


----------



## Beleated_Media

Radda said:


> I expected Rainbowcherry as one of your favorites,you two act alike,in a good way 8).



:L true, except he likes horror way more than me


----------



## DarkOnyx

Oh right,I forgot a few people.:3

TheCreeperHugz
FireNinja1

Edit:Oh right and Sparkinane!

Edit:Oh and LuckyPinch!xD
Oh,how could I forget Chrome Dokuro?


----------



## Aradai

Capella said:


> [video]



uMMM UR IN THE IRC GANG!!! SMH




sharkystriker22 said:


> Oh right,I forgot a few people.:3
> 
> TheCreeperHugz
> FireNinja1
> 
> Edit:Oh right and Sparkinane!
> 
> Edit:Oh and LuckyPinch!xD
> Oh,how could I forget Chrome Dokuro?


ahh ty <3


----------



## Radda

Beleated_Media said:


> :L true, except he likes horror way more than me



Wait,they a guy?


----------



## cannedcommunism

Yes, and I have my reasons:

FireNinja1: Annoying in every single way. I want to travel the world with him.
CommanderLeahShepard: Great person and my best client…nobody's gonna get that.
TheCreeperHugz: Known her since AiK and SteTi
Beary: Used to be a mafia noob, but she's really a great person.
PurplPanda: From the DV crew, just great to be around.
Jawile: Also from DV, he's a fun person.
KarlaKGB: Used to have salt against him/her, but he/she's hilarious.
oath2order: You're wearing sweatpants. It's Tuesday Monday
Tina: My favorite mod (Yeah, I see you lurking down there)
Jun: I remember when I bumped into you all the time

That's pretty much it, because I barely know anybody else on the forums


----------



## Beleated_Media

Radda said:


> Wait,they a guy?



Yesh
(psstt... your one of the secret ones on my list)


----------



## Radda

Beleated_Media said:


> Yesh
> (psstt... your one of the secret ones on my list)



Its not really a secret anymore is it?Man that dudes girly.


----------



## Capella

Sparkanine said:


> uMMM UR IN THE IRC GANG!!! SMH


bye fake friend


----------



## Beleated_Media

Radda said:


> Its not really a secret anymore is it?Man that dudes girly.








_Kinda... Don't tell anyone I said that_


----------



## Radda

Beleated_Media said:


> _Kinda... Don't tell anyone I said that_



?\_(ツ)_/? Whatever


----------



## Aradai

Capella said:


> bye fake friend





Spoiler: new list



Capella
Capella
Capella
Capella
Capella
and Capella


----------



## Capella

Sparkanine said:


> Spoiler: new list
> 
> 
> 
> Capella
> Capella
> Capella
> Capella
> Capella
> and Capella



ur 2 late


----------



## cannedcommunism

Capella said:


> ur 2 late


----------



## tamagotchi

Capella said:


> omg TY BESTIE!!!!!



dont try to lie me cuz i know the truth


----------



## M O L K O

_Adds Tina cuz she got rad music taste_


----------



## f11

justice said:


> my fave member is BESTIE!!!! (capella) and puppy lol the rest of u SUCK !


goddamit.


----------



## Miss_Tisa

I like Norski.He's kewl.(NOTICE ME SENPAI X3)
NanoByte I know outside of BTF,and we're buddies,so there's that.
Justin is a cool mod.


----------



## f11

Miss_Tisa said:


> I like Norski.He's kewl.(NOTICE ME SENPAI X3)
> NanoByte I know outside of BTF,and we're buddies,so there's that.
> Justin is a cool mod.


Justins not a mod

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cory bc **** all the haters

OMG I FORGOT NATTY RIP


----------



## Byngo

no more lists so ill just say (almost) everyone on the IRC.


----------



## Javocado

Natty said:


> no more lists so ill just say (almost) everyone on the IRC.



mostly jav*


----------



## Sanaki

Javocado said:


> Thanks much didn't expect to make it on here haha.
> You're rad!!



well I think you're cool and stuff


----------



## tobi!

Miss_Tisa said:


> I like Norski.He's kewl.(NOTICE ME SENPAI X3)
> NanoByte I know outside of BTF,and we're buddies,so there's that.
> Justin is a cool mod.



Consider yourself noticed.


----------



## Miss_Tisa

C r y s t a l said:


> Justins not a mod



Oh.
I still like him tho 

Edit:


Norski said:


> Consider yourself noticed.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

Mariah
Reenhard
CR33P
nekosync
and a bunch of others I don't want to mention because I'll probably butcher their names. 

Mariah is the best though.


----------



## ellabella12345

peekin to see who people love


----------



## Cam1

Spoiler: New List



Voltz09
RJTheACPlayer
WonderK
Beary
Stepheroo
Dulcet
sdhsl_fangirl
Resi
Gregriii
Lynn105
Sparkanine
Shirohibiki
Kairi-Kitten
Kazunari
Pengutango
Gracelia
Miharu
Javacado
Ahri


----------



## lazuli

justin is most definitely NOT my favourite because i want to punch him all the time kinda


----------



## TheGreatBrain

sp19047
Hamusuta

I don't really know you guys, but i wanted you to be on the list of favorite people.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

Oath2order and Flop/Fierce


----------



## lazuli

i wish fierce was still flop. sigh
Reindeer is GR8 but not jake.
jake. called me ugly :'(


----------



## Punchy-kun

Chibi.Hoshi, Chibi.Hoshi, Chibi.Hoshi, Chibi.Hoshi, Chibi.Hoshi, Chibi.Hoshi CHIBI.HOSHI
Clear enough?

No offense to anyone, but she will _always_ be my favorite.


----------



## badcrumbs

For my TBT loves:


Spoiler: Dedicated to you



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_I4wtNPv5w


You know who you are <3 
Or at least I hope so XD


----------



## Alice

badcrumbs said:


> For my TBT loves:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dedicated to you
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_I4wtNPv5w
> 
> 
> You know who you are <3
> Or at least I hope so XD



Oates2order.


----------



## badcrumbs

Alice said:


> Oates2order.



Lulz


----------



## Aradai

PokeCam420 said:


> Spoiler: New List
> 
> 
> 
> Voltz09
> RJTheACPlayer
> WonderK
> Beary
> Stepheroo
> Dulcet
> sdhsl_fangirl
> Resi
> Gregriii
> Lynn105
> Sparkanine
> Shirohibiki
> Kairi-Kitten
> Kazunari
> Pengutango
> Gracelia
> Miharu
> Javacado
> Ahri


gosh I feel so honored <<33


----------



## sej

I haven't seen my name yet *cries*


----------



## Trundle

definitely MarlonHax


----------



## sej

Kaiaa said:


> Thunder is probably the one I talk to the most, he's pretty cool. Sej is pretty nice as well. I'm not sure I have favorites, I like a lot of you, especially the ones who make me laugh and smile



I have been searching for ages and I found one from ages ago! Aww, you are one of my faves


----------



## M O L K O

and stina, she's really rad and finally some one who likes N just as much as I do


----------



## Eldin

KarlaKGB for spreading 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 all over TBT

But no seriously everybody is great. c: I couldn't pick a favourite!


----------



## spCrossing

TheGreatBrain said:


> sp19047
> Hamusuta
> 
> I don't really know you guys, but i wanted you to be on the list of favorite people.


Thanks. ^ v ^

We're so lonely around here.


----------



## Alice

Sparkanine said:


> gosh I feel so honored <<33



I feel so betrayed.


----------



## Gabby

My favorite TBT member is Lookyhooky


----------



## Jaebeommie

roseychuu because she's been a sweetheart to me from the beginning <3


----------



## Aradai

Alice said:


> I feel so betrayed.



oh noooooooooo rip me im so sorry I suck at these things because I always forget someone </3


----------



## Shirohibiki

Eldin said:


> KarlaKGB for spreading
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all over TBT
> 
> But no seriously everybody is great. c: I couldn't pick a favourite!



trufax tho
thank you all again! qvq 
(misterenigma is secretly my super favorite but thats because im super biased, i do love everyone tho hehe)


----------



## MisterEnigma

Shirohibiki said:


> trufax tho
> thank you all again! qvq
> (misterenigma is secretly my super favorite but thats because im super biased, i do love everyone tho hehe)








Oh thanks.


----------



## Creeper$

sharkystriker22 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> InfinityFlames
> RainbowCherry
> Hardyharhar
> Ahri
> Hamusuta
> Tina
> Creeper$
> Flop aka Fierce
> 
> 
> 
> ^-^



Aww tank jous!! q(≧ ω ≦)p


----------



## DarkOnyx

Creeper$ said:


> Aww tank jous!! q(≧ ω ≦)p



No problem.You're awesome.q(≧ ω ≦)p


----------



## Thunder

Trundle said:


> definitely MarlonHax



Now that's a name I haven't heard in awhile.


----------



## The Peanut Butter Fish

I know I already posted here but Grawr too.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Sej said:


> I have been searching for ages and I found one from ages ago! Aww, you are one of my faves



There's another mention on page 15

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kip said:


> Anyone i get to know.
> 
> _Just to name a couple._
> Justin
> LoveMcQueen
> Oath2Order
> Jake.
> Village Dweller
> Mary
> Lauren
> 
> But if i know you, you'll end in my favorites .



Love you too, Kippers


----------



## Alice

Sparkanine said:


> oh noooooooooo rip me im so sorry I suck at these things because I always forget someone </3



eheheheh. Don't worry. I'm just playing with you.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Kaiaa and Tina. But ZR388 has the best avatar on this site.


----------



## LunaMoon Crossing

pretty much everyone on my friends list, and all the mods/admins


----------



## Bowie

Sej deserves a mention, and I don't really wanna make a list because I'm always afraid I'll miss somebody off and hurt their feelings. So, Sej, as an exception, is one of my favourite people here.


----------



## Javocado

Kiss, Pally, Sock, Jake, Brad, Ragdoll, Nutty, LINE OG's, Cockasan, & Elin.

Y'all rad as hell.


----------



## Beardo

Myself cause I'm a loner


----------



## Miharu

Currently WonderK and Kairi-Kitten <3


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard

TheCreeperHugz :3


----------



## Forek

Maybe tokkio or something


----------



## matt

JasonBurrows and his wonderful amiibo list


----------



## Forek

matt said:


> JasonBurrows and his wonderful amiibo list



Does he have all of em



 COLORFUL COLORS ON PEOPLE VIEWING THIS THREAD


----------



## piichinu

Forek said:


> Does he have all of em?


lets ask him to post so we can find out


----------



## mintellect

Beardo said:


> Myself cause I'm a loner



Join the club.


----------



## badcrumbs

*Rebeth13* is my #1. Also *Noriu* cause she sends me hot Judge Judy pics, *Tao* cause of the ridiculous things they say that make me laugh, and all of the wonderful people in the *LINE group* that put up with me. Shout out to you guys.


----------



## milkyi

myself


----------



## Opal

I used to have a lot of friends on this site 8 month ago, but then I stopped playing. Now that I'm back, idk where they dissapeared off to  hope I can make new friends now


----------



## Damien Collier

probably space dandy! i think they're a chilled out person and I really like hearing what they have to say. same with aichan and a few other people I've worked with in cycling threads.

maybe I just like most people...


----------



## abbydoll

i have no friends :c


----------



## Finnian

Oh dear! I have a lot!
Pokemanz, for sure.
UHH Kain, for sure.
Chirpohibiki
God, there are so many I lub.
Kimber (because she's my fiance, had to be done.)
Skeletique
Keitara
Ardrey
And so many other people. ;A;


----------



## erikaeliseh

i like everyone, but jake in particular is funny


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I really <3 Noiru she's my main *****.

Also I'll never be on here because I am the exact opposite, everyone hates me instead.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Montavley and The Peanut Butter Fish are my baes


----------



## Astro Cake

Pierrot.


----------



## Heyden

Chibi.Hoshi, BlueCheeseMonkey and ofc, Jake


----------



## Rasha

nobody loves me? it's ok I love everybody haha


----------



## Alienfish

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I really <3 Noiru she's my main *****.
> 
> Also I'll never be on here because I am the exact opposite, everyone hates me instead.



princess turt is love princess turt is life <3


----------



## Forek

R-Cookies said:


> nobody loves me?



SING IT MA BROTHA

*plays piano* Nooooooooooobody loveeees meeeeeee. 

Noobody lovess meeeeeeeeEE *screech*


----------



## Rasha

Forek said:


> SING IT MA BROTHA
> 
> *plays piano* Nooooooooooobody loveeees meeeeeee.
> 
> Noobody lovess meeeeeeeeEE *screech*



wow you made it sound more dramatic than it really is lol


----------



## Forek

R-Cookies said:


> wow you made it sound more dramatic than it really is lol



Thats what I'm here for.


----------



## Rasha

Forek said:


> Thats what I'm here for.



and I'm a LADY! sheesh XD


----------



## Forek

R-Cookies said:


> and I'm a LADY! sheesh XD



Whats sheesh? xD


----------



## Rasha

Forek said:


> Whats sheesh? xD



never mind, I love u 2... *pats on head*


----------



## Jarrad

i rly like Jarrad


----------



## Forek

Jarrad said:


> i rly like Jarrad



Whos Jarrad Jarrad?


----------



## Chaotix

Well since that I have been on this forum for almost a year now.

I figured that I mention my favorite TBT members and mods.

Mods:
Justin
Tina

Members:
Aeryka
Jollian
Yui Z
PrincessBtchTits
Swiftstream
Starlark
Amissapanda
CookingOkasan 

Pretty much sums it there.


----------



## Ashtot

Chaotix said:


> Well since that I have been on this forum for almost a year now.
> 
> I figured that I mention my favorite TBT members and mods.
> 
> Mods:
> Justin
> Tina
> 
> Members:
> Aeryka
> Jollian
> Yui Z
> PrincessBtchTits
> Swiftstream
> Starlark
> Amissapanda
> CookingOkasan
> 
> Pretty much sums it there.



weird i thought i would be on ur list since we're cousins irl


----------



## Forek

Ashtot said:


> weird i thought i would be on ur list since we're cousins irl




w8 what? Aren't you cuzins with Jer too?


----------



## Azza

Antlers
Luffyyy
Tao
Aeryka
Miku
Jav
Zigzag 
R-Cookies
Just off the top of my head


----------



## Rasha

Azza said:


> Antlers
> Luffyyy
> Tao
> Aeryka
> Miku
> Jav
> Zigzag
> R-Cookies
> Just off the top of my head



Yepsters!! Us team TBT ruuuulllle da waaarllld :'D


----------



## Owen Grady

everyone is nice here so everyone c:​


----------



## kelpy

Probably the mods.
But I like everyone here..
So hard to decide :C


----------



## Cam1

Updating the list:
Kairi-Kitten
Imitation
Miharu
WonderK
Gracelia
Pengutango
LINE Group Members (Extra shoutout to these turkeys)

- - - Post Merge - - -

just off the top of my head


----------



## eggs

favorite?? there's so many cool people here though.
but anyway... my favorite members are lambda delta, chicken-dentures, redtropicalfish, monga21, sockhead, kaaia, moddie, and justice.


----------



## MissLily123

I have met a lot of friendly users, like R-Cookies, Kirindrake, Ananas78, mysonicplush, Iris_Papyrus, and a bunch more. I don't really talk to many on here, but when I do, they are all sweet!


----------



## peppy villager

i love everyone and you're all cute.
i can't pick favorites, it makes me feel like a jerk but almost everyone here has been great.


----------



## kayleee

I like KaydeeKrunk she seems like a fun person 
I've never like talked to her tho I don't think. I like reading her posts


----------



## brutalitea

Almost anyone who chats regularly in IRC I consider a friend.

But Mari, Amyy, Jake, Jav, and badcrumbs are my faves.


----------



## Alice

Tae said:


> Almost anyone who chats regularly in IRC I consider a friend.
> 
> But Mari, Amyy, Jake, Jav, and badcrumbs are my faves.



! But.. but... I make the best puns.

But no, I'm joking. Mari's the best.


----------



## biibii

kikiii
akwardswedishfish
peebers
MoneyHunter
and myself


----------



## duckvely

I've met a lot of nice friendly users, but a few are MissLily123, Chiisanacx, happinessdelight, Jacob_lawall, JellyLu, and squishysoo.


----------



## Jacob

duckyluv said:


> I've met a lot of nice friendly users, but a few are MissLily123, Chiisanacx, happinessdelight, Jacob_lawall, JellyLu, and squishysoo.



AHHH OMF I DIDNT THINK I WOULD SEE MY NAME

you are so sweet awe <3

my favorites are
Cinn_mon
p e p p e r
duckyluv
misslily123
miily
Mayor London
nijinymphia

and maaany many more


----------



## faithmads

ahh sadly i'm not as social on this site as i'd like to be, i'd really like to branch out and make more friends as well as maybe become more known in the community c: some of the people i've met that are really sweet are peachy13, toadboy35, Iris_Papyrus, and Karminny c: (although i've only talked to some of these people like once and they'd be really creeped out if they saw ths probably... just naming people that i remember being suuuper nice ahah)


----------



## Curry

My favorites are:
Cadbberry
LaBelleFleur
Klave
Beardo
SarasaKat
BlueLeaf
BellGreen
June


----------



## radical6

me

endless
tom
dad
superpenguin
cisphobe
whatever elises name is now
me
zuzu
me
thunder
fartbabe666
puppy 
solar
me


----------



## Forek

justice said:


> me
> 
> endless
> tom
> dad
> superpenguin
> cisphobe
> whatever elises name is now
> me
> *forek*
> zuzu
> me
> thunder
> fartbabe666
> puppy
> solar
> me



u missed something


----------



## Ragdoll

my two big favs deserve a shoutout:
kitsunenikki - best friend of the internet, i love u
javocado - looks like a ****boi with gestures of a gentleman.

here's a list of everyone i love:
me - first and foremost
simple - friendliest person ive met here
p e p p e r - my go-to girl for clovers!! special shoutout to you <3
mariah - brutally honest and serious: one of my role models
shirohibiki - rad af. seriously!
hyogo - hilarious
jake - also hilarious
prabha - prabhably my lost twin or something
lethalulu - patient as hell, holy ****.

srry if i forgot anyone, its 2am i'll remember sooner or later.


----------



## Beardo

ClamEatsCurry said:


> My favorites are:
> Cadbberry
> LaBelleFleur
> Klave
> Beardo
> SarasaKat
> BlueLeaf
> BellGreen



This, plus Curry! <3


----------



## CoobaCupcake

I like Beardo. Love you dad!


----------



## Zura

Is it alright if I bump this? I loved this thread back in the day!


----------



## Bcat

Me. I'm better than all of you. jk


Dawnpiplup, 
Sheila, 
xsupermario64x, 
ariane, 
honeyaura, 
King Dorado,
carackobama, 
Issi, and of course my homeskillet Thatonemarshalfangirl


----------



## mogyay

justin

- - - Post Merge - - -

jk


----------



## Bread Kennedys

To name a few (in no specific order) :

- xRileyx
- Vaati
- nintendofan85
- Lucas4080
- MasterM64
- honeyaura
- lucylives
- JessiBGood
- DubiousDelphine

And screw it, here's some honorable mentions (users that seem pretty awesome and could potentially join my list of favorite users in the future but I'm afraid to add them to the main list because I don't know them well enough yet) :
- Krefails
- PyroMike


----------



## piske

mogyay said:


> justin
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> jk



MOG! <3


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I generally dislike threads like these because it requires me to pick favorites and I'll always feel like I'm leaving someone out...but to sum it up if you're on my friend list you're special to me.


----------



## MasterM64

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I generally dislike threads like these because it requires me to pick favorites and I'll always feel like I'm leaving someone out...but to sum it up if you're on my friend list you're special to me.



I'm the same sort of way, I don't really like picking any favorites either especially since I think practically everyone I have met on here is awesome in their own way!


----------



## Zura

Oh, come on. There has to be at least a couple people you like a tinsy more than others. Someone you know personally perhaps? I'm positive nobody will be offended, just keep your list short and sweet. 
Too long of a list and people may start to wonder...


NoUsernameHere said:


> To name a few (in no specific order) :
> 
> - xRileyx
> *- Vaati*
> - nintendofan85
> - Lucas4080
> - MasterM64
> - honeyaura
> - lucylives
> - JessiBGood
> - DubiousDelphine
> 
> And screw it, here's some honorable mentions (users that seem pretty awesome and could potentially join my list of favorite users in the future but I'm afraid to add them to the main list because I don't know them well enough yet) :
> - Krefails
> - PyroMike


I love you to bro!


----------



## DubiousDelphine

NoUsernameHere said:


> To name a few (in no specific order) :
> 
> - xRileyx
> - Vaati
> - nintendofan85
> - Lucas4080
> - MasterM64
> - honeyaura
> - lucylives
> - JessiBGood
> - DubiousDelphine
> 
> And screw it, here's some honorable mentions (users that seem pretty awesome and could potentially join my list of favorite users in the future but I'm afraid to add them to the main list because I don't know them well enough yet) :
> - Krefails
> - PyroMike



you too, danganronpa fan XD


----------



## Bread Kennedys

DubiousDelphine said:


> you too, danganronpa fan XD



Is this just going to be my identity now? I guess it is, because, well...I have no username.


----------



## drowningfairies

I don't really have friends here, as I stay to myself mostly. (I'm just really shy)

But some users who were kind to me and such are;
Vaati - a sweet bb for getting me a sakura 
Nougat - because she's a sweetie. 
duckyducky - is really cute and sweet.
B3N - is really cool.
MasterM64 - always super kind to everyone.
Sensai also ok

And there are a few on the discord who I chatted with. Sorta clouded rn because tired.

Idk I love all tbt members because they're sweet.


----------



## dedenne

can i pick everyone or is that breaking the system


----------



## carackobama

Bcat said:


> Me. I'm better than all of you. jk
> 
> 
> Dawnpiplup,
> Sheila,
> xsupermario64x,
> ariane,
> honeyaura,
> King Dorado,
> carackobama,
> Issi, and of course my homeskillet Thatonemarshalfangirl



My heart is melting omg I was not expecting to be on anyone’s list, thank you so much! <3

Here are mine (though I’m sure I’ve missed someone out and honestly I wish I could pick the whole forum):

honeyaura
lucylives
xRileyx
BCat
Snowesque
ThatOneMarshalFangirl
Sheila
nintendofan85
Vaati


----------



## Breath Mint

MochiACNL and dizzy bone, clearly


----------



## mogyay

Freyen said:


> MOG! <3



the most special of all members freyen, ily <3


----------



## Antonio

I don't have favorites, personally. I like everyone.


----------



## nintendofan85

I like too many people on here to have a favorite!


----------



## salty-

I don't interact with a lot of people on here personally, but I'm gonna have to say RedTropicalPeachyFish! They're so sweet and they've helped me out a lot with my houses!


----------



## Sophie23

Alolan_Apples 
MasterM64
honeyaura
Tee-Tee
Uwe12
A r i a n e

Are my favourites


----------



## Zura

drowningfairies said:


> I don't really have friends here, as I stay to myself mostly. (I'm just really shy)
> 
> But some users who were kind to me and such are;
> *Vaati - a sweet bb for getting me a sakura *
> Nougat - because she's a sweetie.
> duckyducky - is really cute and sweet.
> B3N - is really cool.
> MasterM64 - always super kind to everyone.
> Sensai also ok
> 
> And there are a few on the discord who I chatted with. Sorta clouded rn because tired.
> 
> Idk I love all tbt members because they're sweet.


You're welcome! I hope you're still enjoying it.


carackobama said:


> My heart is melting omg I was not expecting to be on anyone’s list, thank you so much! <3
> 
> Here are mine (though I’m sure I’ve missed someone out and honestly I wish I could pick the whole forum):
> 
> honeyaura
> lucylives
> xRileyx
> BCat
> Snowesque
> ThatOneMarshalFangirl
> Sheila
> nintendofan85
> *Vaati*


Aw thanks for putting me on your list. Though, I feel like *I* don't know you enough yet.


----------



## Acruoxil

i love everyone! honestly I don't even talk to anyone from this place anymore but a special few - jake, bahamut, mog, celestefey to name a few off the top of my head, will always have a place in my heart. 

to good times :')


----------



## PaperCat

i try not to pick favorites so i will say everyone.


----------



## MochiACNL

Breath Mint and dizzybone


----------



## Midoriya

Here’s a list incoming of my favorite TBT members.



Spoiler



AkatsukiYoshi
ali.di.magix
Alolan_Apples
Antonio
Azza
B3N
Bcat
calamitybot
carackobama
Cress
Dawnpiplup
Dedenne2
DubiousDelphine
Elijo
Farobi
gobby
HistoryH22
Holla
honeyaura
Hyrule_Crossing
Javocado
JessiBGood
LambdaDelta
Lucas4080
lucylives
Luna Moonbug
LunaRover
MapleSilver
Marte
MasterM64
MissLily123
MochiACNL
N e s s
nintendofan85
NoUsernameHere
Nox
p e p p e r
pandapples
PaperCat
Pokeclasher
Psydye
PyroMike
raeyoung
riummi
Sakura625
SecondSider
Sheila
ShinyYoshi
slatka
smonikkims
Stella-Io
Tanukki
ThatOneMarshalFangirl
tiffanistarr
twentyonepilots
Vaati
Vampnessa
Wishy_The_Star
xSuperMario64x
ZombifiedHorror



And that’s the tea.


----------



## Alienfish

Aerate said:


> i love everyone! honestly I don't even talk to anyone from this place anymore but a special few - jake, bahamut, mog, celestefey to name a few off the top of my head, will always have a place in my heart.
> 
> to good times :')



ahem *cough*

but yeah as TOMFG said, if you're on my list ur a good fav and also there are a few i dont have added yet, i hope u know who u are..no one mentioned, no one forgotten <3

tomfg is totally not my thot <3


----------



## Zane

bunstelle 
pechue
P e o n y
ghostelle 
pinelle 
velvete 

oh and Freyen!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sheila said:


> tomfg is totally not my thot <3



Quiet you hoe lol <3


----------



## piske

Zane said:


> bunstelle
> pechue
> P e o n y
> ghostelle
> pinelle
> velvete
> 
> oh and Freyen!!



smooches for you and Teddiursa <3 <3 <3


----------



## moonbyu

everyone, i guess. like, everyone's so caring and chill. i love it!


----------



## Bcat

xRileyx said:


> Here?s a list incoming of my favorite TBT members.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> AkatsukiYoshi
> ali.di.magix
> Alolan_Apples
> Antonio
> Azza
> B3N
> Bcat
> calamitybot
> carackobama
> Cress
> Dawnpiplup
> Dedenne2
> DubiousDelphine
> Elijo
> Farobi
> gobby
> HistoryH22
> Holla
> honeyaura
> Hyrule_Crossing
> Javocado
> JessiBGood
> LambdaDelta
> Lucas4080
> lucylives
> Luna Moonbug
> LunaRover
> MapleSilver
> Marte
> MasterM64
> MissLily123
> MochiACNL
> N e s s
> nintendofan85
> NoUsernameHere
> Nox
> p e p p e r
> pandapples
> PaperCat
> Pokeclasher
> Psydye
> PyroMike
> raeyoung
> riummi
> Sakura625
> SecondSider
> Sheila
> ShinyYoshi
> slatka
> smonikkims
> Stella-Io
> Tanukki
> ThatOneMarshalFangirl
> tiffanistarr
> twentyonepilots
> Vaati
> Vampnessa
> Wishy_The_Star
> xSuperMario64x
> ZombifiedHorror
> 
> 
> 
> And that?s the tea.



It's good tea sis


----------



## SensaiGallade

If you don't say me then I'm coming to your house and deleting all your Animal Crossing save files

- - - Post Merge - - -



drowningfairies said:


> I don't really have friends here, as I stay to myself mostly. (I'm just really shy)
> 
> But some users who were kind to me and such are;
> Vaati - a sweet bb for getting me a sakura
> Nougat - because she's a sweetie.
> duckyducky - is really cute and sweet.
> B3N - is really cool.
> MasterM64 - always super kind to everyone.
> Sensai also ok
> 
> And there are a few on the discord who I chatted with. Sorta clouded rn because tired.
> 
> Idk I love all tbt members because they're sweet.



You're safe


----------



## Zura

Haha, I've already deleted all my saves


----------



## SensaiGallade

Vaati said:


> Haha, I've already deleted all my saves



I'm coming for your consoles then


----------



## Zura

Vaati said:


> Haha, I've already deleted *all my saves*





SensaiGallade said:


> I'm coming for your consoles then


Too bad I said all my saves


----------



## SensaiGallade

Vaati said:


> Too bad I said all my saves



Don't look at me if more than consoles goes missing then


----------



## Zura

*SensaiGallade* is the best TBT member!
He deffinitly isn't putting a gun to my head...


----------



## Stella-Io

xRileyx said:


> Here?s a list incoming of my favorite TBT members.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> AkatsukiYoshi
> ali.di.magix
> Alolan_Apples
> Antonio
> Azza
> B3N
> Bcat
> calamitybot
> carackobama
> Cress
> Dawnpiplup
> Dedenne2
> DubiousDelphine
> Elijo
> Farobi
> gobby
> HistoryH22
> Holla
> honeyaura
> Hyrule_Crossing
> Javocado
> JessiBGood
> LambdaDelta
> Lucas4080
> lucylives
> Luna Moonbug
> LunaRover
> MapleSilver
> Marte
> MasterM64
> MissLily123
> MochiACNL
> N e s s
> nintendofan85
> NoUsernameHere
> Nox
> p e p p e r
> pandapples
> PaperCat
> Pokeclasher
> Psydye
> PyroMike
> raeyoung
> riummi
> Sakura625
> SecondSider
> Sheila
> ShinyYoshi
> slatka
> smonikkims
> Stella-Io
> Tanukki
> ThatOneMarshalFangirl
> tiffanistarr
> twentyonepilots
> Vaati
> Vampnessa
> Wishy_The_Star
> xSuperMario64x
> ZombifiedHorror
> 
> 
> 
> And that?s the tea.



What omg I'm on someone's list *ugly cries*


----------



## nintendofan85

xRileyx said:


> Here?s a list incoming of my favorite TBT members.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> AkatsukiYoshi
> ali.di.magix
> Alolan_Apples
> Antonio
> Azza
> B3N
> Bcat
> calamitybot
> carackobama
> Cress
> Dawnpiplup
> Dedenne2
> DubiousDelphine
> Elijo
> Farobi
> gobby
> HistoryH22
> Holla
> honeyaura
> Hyrule_Crossing
> Javocado
> JessiBGood
> LambdaDelta
> Lucas4080
> lucylives
> Luna Moonbug
> LunaRover
> MapleSilver
> Marte
> MasterM64
> MissLily123
> MochiACNL
> N e s s
> nintendofan85
> NoUsernameHere
> Nox
> p e p p e r
> pandapples
> PaperCat
> Pokeclasher
> Psydye
> PyroMike
> raeyoung
> riummi
> Sakura625
> SecondSider
> Sheila
> ShinyYoshi
> slatka
> smonikkims
> Stella-Io
> Tanukki
> ThatOneMarshalFangirl
> tiffanistarr
> twentyonepilots
> Vaati
> Vampnessa
> Wishy_The_Star
> xSuperMario64x
> ZombifiedHorror
> 
> 
> 
> And that?s the tea.



I'm on your list? I feel so honored.


----------



## honeyaura

xRileyx said:


> Here?s a list incoming of my favorite TBT members.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> AkatsukiYoshi
> ali.di.magix
> Alolan_Apples
> Antonio
> Azza
> B3N
> Bcat
> calamitybot
> carackobama
> Cress
> Dawnpiplup
> Dedenne2
> DubiousDelphine
> Elijo
> Farobi
> gobby
> HistoryH22
> Holla
> honeyaura
> Hyrule_Crossing
> Javocado
> JessiBGood
> LambdaDelta
> Lucas4080
> lucylives
> Luna Moonbug
> LunaRover
> MapleSilver
> Marte
> MasterM64
> MissLily123
> MochiACNL
> N e s s
> nintendofan85
> NoUsernameHere
> Nox
> p e p p e r
> pandapples
> PaperCat
> Pokeclasher
> Psydye
> PyroMike
> raeyoung
> riummi
> Sakura625
> SecondSider
> Sheila
> ShinyYoshi
> slatka
> smonikkims
> Stella-Io
> Tanukki
> ThatOneMarshalFangirl
> tiffanistarr
> twentyonepilots
> Vaati
> Vampnessa
> Wishy_The_Star
> xSuperMario64x
> ZombifiedHorror
> 
> 
> 
> And that?s the tea.



Ahh I feel so honored thank you! ;;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Antonio said:


> I don't have favorites, personally. I like everyone.



I second this, everyone seems so chill. Love you guys x


----------



## Acruoxil

Sheila said:


> ahem *cough*



hey <3


----------



## LambdaDelta

xRileyx said:


> Here?s a list incoming of my favorite TBT members.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> AkatsukiYoshi
> ali.di.magix
> Alolan_Apples
> Antonio
> Azza
> B3N
> Bcat
> calamitybot
> carackobama
> Cress
> Dawnpiplup
> Dedenne2
> DubiousDelphine
> Elijo
> Farobi
> gobby
> HistoryH22
> Holla
> honeyaura
> Hyrule_Crossing
> Javocado
> JessiBGood
> LambdaDelta
> Lucas4080
> lucylives
> Luna Moonbug
> LunaRover
> MapleSilver
> Marte
> MasterM64
> MissLily123
> MochiACNL
> N e s s
> nintendofan85
> NoUsernameHere
> Nox
> p e p p e r
> pandapples
> PaperCat
> Pokeclasher
> Psydye
> PyroMike
> raeyoung
> riummi
> Sakura625
> SecondSider
> Sheila
> ShinyYoshi
> slatka
> smonikkims
> Stella-Io
> Tanukki
> ThatOneMarshalFangirl
> tiffanistarr
> twentyonepilots
> Vaati
> Vampnessa
> Wishy_The_Star
> xSuperMario64x
> ZombifiedHorror
> 
> 
> 
> And that?s the tea.



not sure why I'd be on anyone's list, but thanks for the tea regardless


----------



## Dim

xRileyx said:


> Here?s a list incoming of my favorite TBT members.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> AkatsukiYoshi
> ali.di.magix
> Alolan_Apples
> Antonio
> Azza
> B3N
> Bcat
> calamitybot
> carackobama
> Cress
> Dawnpiplup
> Dedenne2
> DubiousDelphine
> Elijo
> Farobi
> gobby
> HistoryH22
> Holla
> honeyaura
> Hyrule_Crossing
> Javocado
> JessiBGood
> LambdaDelta
> Lucas4080
> lucylives
> Luna Moonbug
> LunaRover
> MapleSilver
> Marte
> MasterM64
> MissLily123
> MochiACNL
> N e s s
> nintendofan85
> NoUsernameHere
> *Nox*
> p e p p e r
> pandapples
> PaperCat
> Pokeclasher
> Psydye
> PyroMike
> raeyoung
> riummi
> Sakura625
> SecondSider
> Sheila
> ShinyYoshi
> slatka
> smonikkims
> Stella-Io
> Tanukki
> ThatOneMarshalFangirl
> tiffanistarr
> twentyonepilots
> Vaati
> Vampnessa
> Wishy_The_Star
> xSuperMario64x
> ZombifiedHorror
> 
> 
> 
> And that?s the tea.


Yesss


----------



## Paperboy012305

xRileyx said:


> Here?s a list incoming of my favorite TBT members.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> AkatsukiYoshi
> ali.di.magix
> Alolan_Apples
> Antonio
> Azza
> B3N
> Bcat
> calamitybot
> carackobama
> Cress
> Dawnpiplup
> Dedenne2
> DubiousDelphine
> Elijo
> Farobi
> gobby
> HistoryH22
> Holla
> honeyaura
> Hyrule_Crossing
> Javocado
> JessiBGood
> LambdaDelta
> Lucas4080
> lucylives
> Luna Moonbug
> LunaRover
> MapleSilver
> Marte
> MasterM64
> MissLily123
> MochiACNL
> N e s s
> nintendofan85
> NoUsernameHere
> Nox
> p e p p e r
> pandapples
> PaperCat
> Pokeclasher
> Psydye
> PyroMike
> raeyoung
> riummi
> Sakura625
> SecondSider
> Sheila
> ShinyYoshi
> slatka
> smonikkims
> Stella-Io
> Tanukki
> ThatOneMarshalFangirl
> tiffanistarr
> twentyonepilots
> Vaati
> Vampnessa
> Wishy_The_Star
> xSuperMario64x
> ZombifiedHorror
> 
> 
> 
> And that?s the tea.


You know you need to be here more often to get noticed as a favorite user.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But yeah, it feels like nobody here has interest in me because I’m never finding a thread I’d be interested in posting in. Also I seldom VM anyone and they seldom vm me.

Other than that, I’d like any user who are usually active.


----------



## duckykate

uh oh sisters long list

Rosie
Ben
Vanessa 
Rune
Jacob
Sensai
Azza
Antonio
Justin
Tom
Billy
Lars
Baha
Bellechan
Mog
Tae
Marcus
Valzed
Zebraqueen
Thunder
Kallie
Luneil
Locket
Xerolin
Kiwikenobi
Bae Blade
Ajay
Dedenne
Cress
Aerate
Toadsworthy
Cam
King Dorado

And everyone from the LINE chat!!


----------



## bae-blade

I'm quite fond of Trundle but don't tell him


----------



## Antonio

katezilla said:


> uh oh sisters long list
> 
> Rosie
> Ben
> Vanessa
> Rune
> Jacob
> Sensai
> Azza
> Antonio
> Justin
> Tom
> Billy
> Lars
> Baha
> Bellechan
> Mog
> Tae
> Marcus
> Valzed
> Zebraqueen
> Thunder
> Kallie
> Luneil
> Locket
> Xerolin
> Kiwikenobi
> Bae Blade
> Ajay
> Dedenne
> Cress
> Aerate
> Toadsworthy
> Cam
> King Dorado
> 
> And everyone from the LINE chat!!



i see my name, aww shucks <3


----------



## SensaiGallade

Toadsworthy is my gummy brotha


----------



## moonford

SensaiGallade said:


> Toadsworthy is my gummy brotha



my gummy bear meme ;(


----------

